# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  بشــروه أني ابرحل قصه رائعه ارجو التثبيت

## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*السلاااام عليكم* 
*اليوم أني جايبه لكم قصه حلوووووووووه مره*
*عجبيتني فحبيت انقلهااا لكـم*
*القصة منقولة* 
*وهي للكاتبه المتألقة (يعني بنفترق)*
*أبي تفااااعل * 
*أترككم مع القصة...*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

المقدمه:
ضاحي ابو ناصر: يالله ياعيال ...يالله نتعمر عمرة الوداع ورانا درب للكويت...وودي اواصل ...
ام ناصر: يالله يامها قومي بسج نوم ...قومي ساعديني على الاغراض
مها وهي على فراشها: يمه مالي خلق ابي انام شوي ......تو الناس لاحقين
ابو ناصر: مها يابوج متى بتخلين نوم الظهر هذا اللي يتعب الجسم ؟....قومي يالله عاوني امج
وفي المغرب تجهزت العائله الكويتيه اللي كانت في زياره للاراضي الطاهره ........وفي طريقها للكويت......
الطريق كان طويل ...وقطعوه بالسوالف والضحك .....
مرت الساعات ثقال وحس ابو ناصر انه تعبان خصوصا انه ماعنده ولد كبير يسوق عنه....لكنه ضغط على روحه علشان عياله اللي اشتاقوا لديرتهم واصدقائهم...
الساعه 1 في الليل .....
ام ناصر: مها روحي ورى عند الاغراض وسوي صمون وجبن لاخوانج والله مافيني حيل
مها: خليهم يولون توهم ماكلين شيبس وبيبسي
ابوناصر: أي والله روحي سويلي انا بعد مشتهي صمونه وجبن من ايدج
مها: خلاص زين.... بس عشانك
سوت مها لاخوانها وابوها الصمون ونامت ورى بالسوبرمان
صارت الساعه 3 وابو ناصر ينعس بشده وماهو قادر يشوف الطريق والعيال كلهم ناموا ....حس الدنيا ظلمه جدامه ....
انحرف عن الطريق ومالت السياره حاول انه يسيطر على الموقف وداس على البنزين بقوه وكان هالشي مو من صالحه لانه فقد السيطره وانقلبت السياره عدة مرات ..........وكان حادث مأساوي
مضت ثلاث ساعات وكان الشارع فاضي ....ابوناصر وام ناصر والولد الصغير اللي كان بحضن امه على طول توفوا اما الاولاد الاثنين الباقين فكانت حالتهم خطيره ....ومها كانت بغيبوبه والله العالم بحالتها ....
مرت سياره من مكان الحادث كان شاب وهو اللي بلغ عن الحادث وشاف مها على بعد خمس امتار من مكان الحادث وكانت جنطة الملابس الكبيره على رجولها ...حاول هذا الشاب انه يساعدها ورفع الجنطه عنها .....فيها نبض ...وصلت سيارات الاسعاف.....لكن متأخره وماتو الولدين وهو في سيارة الاسعاف

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

الجزء الاول :
وعت "مها" بنفسها بعد غيبوبه دامت اسبوعين لقت اجهزه التنفس حولها والشاش مغطي جسمها وهي في قلبها تقول :"ياربي شصار؟ كل عظمه بجسمي تعورني !وين اهلي؟؟" ولما التفتت يمين لقت حرمه بجنبها كانت مها ودها تكلم بس الكلام ماهو قادر يطلع منها ...
سبقتها الحرمه وقالت : الحمدلله على سلامتك يابنتي انا فاطمه وبنتعرف على بعض اكثر لما تلطلعين بالسلامه انشالله ...
في هذه الاثناء دخلت الممرضه المصريه : الحمدلله على السلامه يا مها ايه الجمال ده الله الله اليوم وشك منور
تطالعها مها ونظراتها كلها تقول شالسالفه حاولت تنطق تكلمت وبصعوبه : سستر ..وين اهلي...؟؟؟
الممرضه والحيره بوجهها وعلامات الارتباك باينه عليها : هم اهلك !!!حيكونوا بخير طبعا ؟؟انتي خايفه ليه؟
تكلمت الحرمه اللي كانت قاعده : يابنتي يامها انتي عارفه ان الحادث اللي صار لكم مو سهل وهلك مثل حالتك
مها: يعني شنو؟ اهلي فيهم شي شصار بالضبط وانا اللحين وين؟ "كانت مها في قمة توترها"
فاطمه: انتي اللحين في الرياض ...
مها:وشجابني للرياض ؟ اذكر ان الحادث صار في منطقه بعيده عن الرياض !!!! زين وين اهلي وين امي وابوي واخواني
فاطمه: قلتلك اهلك مثل حالتك صدقيني وانشالله تشوفينيهم بس مو ألحين
مها : ومتى اقدر اشوفهم؟
فاطمه: لما تتحسن حالتك وتبقي اقوى من كذا ؟
مها: زين منو انتي ؟
فاطمه:قلتلك انا اسمي فاطمه اخت فيصل الشاب اللي جابك لحد هنا واذا تبغين.....أي شي اطلبيه مني واعتبريني زي اختك
مها: انتي متأكده ان اهلي مافيهم شي ....
فاطمه: مها انتي تعبانه الحين ارتاحي خصوصا انك طايحه بغيبوبه من اسبوعين ...ريحي نفسك ولاتفكري كثير
سكتت مها وبداخلها خوف كبير بس الالام اللي بجسمها خلتها ماتفكر اكثر الا بنفسها....
خوال مها كانوا كلهم مسافرين لسوريا اصلا هم مجرد ولدين وبنت وعلاقتهم مقطوعه معاهم من زمان لخلافات كبيره بينهم وكان ابوها وحيد امه وابوه اللي ماتوا من زمان يعني ماسأل عنها احد ولا اهتم فيها أي مخلوق، غير فيصل اللي نظر للموضوع نظرة تعاطف مع هالبنت كان فيصل على قد الحال نقدر نقول اقرب للفقر منه للغنى.
وهو اللي وداها مستشفى قريب بس المستشفى للاسف كانت امكاناته محدوده بلغ الجهات المختصه وفهمهم ان هو قادر يسفرها للرياض ويدخلها مستشفى خاص ونظرا لان حالتها خطره وماتسمح الانتظار مافكروا كثير ووافقوا بسرعه لان اذا طولوا ممكن تروح فيها البنت، سفرها فيصل للرياض على حسابه الخاص ولما وصل الرياض اخذ سلفه ودخلها مستشفى"دله"الخاص ووقف معها الرجال وقفه مايوقفه احد.
بعد اسبوع : كان الحاح مها على الممرضه كبير ...ودايم تسألها عن اهلها ...
مها: انتي ليش ماتخليني اروح لاهلي واتطمن عليهم ؟
الممرضه: انتي لسه تعبانه ...تتحسن حالتك انشالله وانا بنفي حوديكي ليهم
مها: سستر انا حاسه بشي مو زين قوليلي اهلي فيهم شي...
وفي هذي اللحظه يدخل الدكتور السعودي اللي كان مدين....
الدكتور: الحمدالله على سلامتك يااخت مها ....ابشرك انك اللحين تعديتي مرحلة الخطر وحالتك مستقره
مها : دكتور ممكن اعرف شصار لامي وابوي واخواني
الدكتور: صح انتي لازم تعرفين عاجلا ام اجلا وان ماعرفتي مني بتعرفين من غيري
مها: .................
الدكتور: اول شي الله سبحانه وتعالى قال في كتابه الحكيم" كل نفس ذائقة الموت" ....خلي ايمانك بالله قوي وهذا القضاء والقدر واللي كاتبه الله ليكي ولغيرك
مها: دكتور انت شتقصد ...اشوفك تطري الموت
الدكتور وهو واقف: الموت حق علينا وعظم الله اجرك بوالديك واخوانك
مها مصدومه من اللي تسمعه: يعني.....اهلي ماتوا .....انت شقاعد تقول .....اهلي لا ماماتوا انت تجذب علي
الدكتور: ........
مها: سستر قولي شي...انتي قلتيلي ان انتي بنفسك بتوديني لهم
انهارت مها بالبكاء واغمى عليها ...عطاها الدكتور مهدئات .....
"أي احد مكانها بيكون عارف بشنو هي تفكر وشنو مدى الجرح اللي هي تحسه والحزن اللي عايشه فيه "
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
فاطمه: البنت صح مسكينه وتكسر الخاطر بس انت ليه تسوي كل هذا ؟
فيصل:والله يافاطمه ماعندي علم ؟ بس البنت مسكينه ومالها احد في المملكه وانا بغيت الاجر
فاطمه: يعني لوكانت مزيونه قلنا حبيتها بس البنت ملامحها موباينه للحين كل وجهها كدمات وجروح؟
فيصل: هههههه ياشطنك يافاطمه وشتبين توصلينله معنى كلامك اني ساعدتها لغايه في نفسي ؟
فاطمه:مدري يافيصل احس مافيه سبب تساعدها وانت ماتقدر بلغ السفاره الموجوده هنا وهم بيساعدوها اكيد
فيصل: فاطمه انا بديت بهالشي وانا اللي انهيه ..خلاص انا طالع بغيتي حاجه
فاطمه:سلامتك ياخوي بس وين رايح؟
فيصل:رايح المستشفى......اشرايك تروحين معي؟
فاطمه:قول كذا من الاول !اكيد اروح معك اجل ها اخليك لحالك لاياحبيبي ....الا صحيح انا سمعت من الممرضه ان الدكتور خبرها عن اهلها السبت اللي طاف وانا لما كنت عندها كانت على طول نايمه وماتحس بأحد
فيصل: لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله...... الله يكون بعونها انشالله .....حاولي انك تخففي عنها
يطلع فيصل وهو يقول :خمس دقايق اذا ماجيتي انا ماشي ...)
وتلبس فاطمه عبايتها وغشوتها وتلحق باخوها ويطلعون للمستشفى .
وفي المستشفى يطق الباب على مها ..
مها بصوت متحشرج مبحوح: منووو؟
فاطمه وهي تدخل :انا فاطمه ممكن ادخل ؟
مها: هلا فاطمه
فاطمه: الحمدلله على سلامتك ......
مها: ......................
فاطمه : انا عارفه ان اللي حصل ليكي ماهو قليل بس الله موجود يامها
مها تبكي .....
فاطمه: بس يامها خلاص اللي راح راح والحي ابقى من الميت
مها: اهلي يافاطمه شلون ماابجي عليهم وانا مالي غيرهم؟
فاطمه : طيب امسحي دموعك لان في ضيف يبغى يشوفك
مها باستغراب: منو هالضيف؟
فاطمه وهي تقعد على السرير: اخوي فيصل سبق وقلتلك عنه !!هو اللي ساعدك
مها: ايه تذكرته حياه الله انا بعد حبيت اشكره
فاطمه وهي طالعه تنادي اخوها من عند الدكتور اللي كان يسأل ويكمل باقي الاجراءات معه ..
ومثل ماتعرفون في الكويت الغشوه شي مو اساسي علشان كذا لبست مها شيلتها بس .
طق فيصل الباب ودخل .سلم على مها وتحمدلها بالسلامه ماقدر يرفع عينه ويناظرها كان مستحي ومو متعود يشوف وحد مفرعه
مها بنبرة حزن: انت اكيد فيصل اللي ...اللي... وبكت بكى يقطع القلب
انتبه فيصل ورفع راسه وليته مارفع شاف قمر يبكي حاول انه يتكلم لكن انبهاره فيها كان اكبر من انه ينطق يقول بقلبه: حشا ماهي انسانه الا ملاك لا اله الا الله . وأخيرا تداركت فاطمه الموقف : اذكري الله يامها لا تتركين الشيطان يضحك عليك لا تصيرين ضعيفه،،،،قول شي يافيصل ؟؟؟؟
فيصل مثل المنبله: هاه صح لا يامها لاتصيرين ضعيفه هذا تصرف غلط اهلك ماتوا الله يرحمهم هذا المكتوب ادعيلهم الرحمه
مها وهي لاتستطيع ان توقف دموعها : بس هذيل اهلي تعرفون يعني شنو اهل يعني الدنيا كلها وين اروح عقبهم؟منو يقبلني ؟خوالي احنا على خلاف معاهم ومااظن يقبلوني وابوي وحيد اهله اللي ماتو من زمان ماتقولون لي وين اروح انا هني(هنا)مثل الغريبه مالي احد
فيصل:افا عليكي يامها واحنا وين رحنا والله لاصيرلك اكثر من اخ وسند وعون انشالله..
مها وهي تمسح دموعها : اكثر من اخ ؟؟؟ فيصل انا حبيت اشكرك من كل قلبي على انقاذك لي وهذا فعلا كان عمل انساني منك انا اشكرك لانك تستحق الشكر في نظر الناس لكن انا اعاتبك ... " تبكي " ...ليش ماخليتني اموت معاهم ؟؟؟؟
فاطمه وهي تقرب من مها وتضمها : مها حبيبتي بسك عاد يمكن الله له حكمه في اللي صار وانشالله امورك تتحسن وماتدرين عن المكتوب؟
مها: ونعم بالله !!! فيصل مابي اكون وقحه وجريئه معك بس ممكن طلب؟
فيصل : افا والله يامها انتي تامري ماتطلبي
مها: تسلم//// بس انا ابي ارجع الكويت
فيصل يرتبك ويحاول يخفي ارتباكه: الله يهديكي بس الزم ماعليكي راحتك وانا اخوك وبعدين يحصل خير
مها: ماتقصر بس انا حاسه بتحسن شوي ...اقول اخ فيصل ..انا سمعت ان هذا المستشفى خاص وتكلفته كبيره وانا ماودي اثقل عليك
فيصل وهو يقوم وماوده اصلا يقوم: يابنت الحلال لاتشيلين هم شي اللحين انا اللي ادفع والا انتي ..آيالبخيله؟؟
مها: بخيله! انا مو بخيله من قال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فيصل: هههههه حطي نفسك مكاني وش تسوين
مها : مدري!!!!!!
فاطمه: مو كأنكم نسيتم وحده ضعف اعماركم وراها عيال وبيت ومجابلتكم ؟؟؟؟
حس الاثنين ان فاطمه تجمعهم بالكلام وكأنهم يعرفون بعض من زمان بس كان شعور غريييب
فيصل: ماعاش من ينساكي يافطوووم بس يالله عاد مشينا ثقلنا على البنت وهي تعبانه
يطلعون من عندها وترجع مها للحزن وللمراره والكأبه والدموع اللي بعدها ماجفت وترجع فاطمه لبيتها وعيالها ويروح فيصل بأفكاره يفر شوارع الرياض ويدور براسه هالحوار:
والله انها قمر احلى بنت شفتها بحياتي..هو انا من كثر ماشفت بنات...بس عن جد حلوه رغم اثار الجروح بوجهها وانها مكسره بس فيها براءه عجيبه يحليلها والله انها حبيبه..... مسكينه هالبنت.....
عجبته مها ببياضها وعيونها الحلوه سود ووساع خشمها الدقيق متوسط الطول فمها المليان ...ناعمه وحلوه ...رغم انه ماشاف شعرها بس للعلم كان شعرها اسود طويل ناعم يغطي نص ظهرها وجسمها قبل الحادث كان مليان شوي بدون ترهلات وعقب الحادث والمأساة اللي صارت فقدت الكثير من وزنها..مايحتاج اقولكم عمق المأساة اللي كانت فيها مها ومدى الالم اللي تعيشه والجرح اللي تشيله كان كفيل انه يعيشها الحزن مدى الحياه كانت تدعي على نفسها وتمنت انها ماتت معاهم بعدين ترجع وتحسر ....اكيد كان الشعور الطاغي ...الغربه
فيصل شاب في مقتبل العمر 23سنه اهله عايشين في منطفه تبعد عن الرياض حوالي 250كم وهو لظروف شغله كان ساكن عند اخته بالرياض اللي عايشه عند زوجها اللي هو ولد عمها وفيصل ساكن عندهم . فيصل شاب ماعليه كلام في الجمال وطبعا الرجال بشخصيته وافعاله بس هو فعلا كان جميل :طويل ضعيف اسمرمو كثير شعره اسود كثيف ناعم طويل لحد ما.له شوارب ولحيه خفيفه .فاطمه هذي اخته وعمرها 35سنه متزوجه ولد عمها نواف اللي يموووت فيها لانها وبجداره جابتله 6عيال الله يخليهم لها وبنت صغيرونه هي اللي مدلعه بالبيت كله اسمها اميره وعمرها ثلاث سنوات . 
فيصل وهو داخل بيت اخته:السلام عليكم
فاطمه اللي كانت ترقد بنتها بالصاله : وعليكم السلام والرحمه هلا والله بروميو كيف الحال ياعنتر هلاوغلا بقيس
فيصل:ههههه قيس وعنتر وروميو من بقى من العشاق ..يالله انا اخليك تعبان وبروح ارقد
فاطمه: ماالومك تعبان من التفكير بست الحسن والجمال !!!!!!!
فيصل وهو يقعد في الكنبه اللي مقابلتها والظاهر ان الموضوع شده: فطمطم شقصدك ياحلوه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فاطمه: والله محد فاهمك كثري يافصيل ماخبرتك تهتم بالبنات ولاانت براعي سوالف خرابيط ...لا وصايرلي حاتم الطائي
فيصل وهو يتنهد: اكيد تقصدين مها
فاطمه:شوف ياخوي انا مو ضد فعل الخير والبنت انا معاك انها مسكينه بس انت سويت اللي عليك وكفايه عاد تحمل نفسك ديون انت منت قدها ياخوي ارحم بحالك الدين يكسر الظهر وانت منت بقده
فيصل: انا رجال ومتحمل اللي يصيرلي ليه شايله همي؟
فاطمه:انا اختك ومن حقي اشيل همك واشوف ان هالشي يضرك اكثر من انه ينفعك
فيصل يفكر: طيب شتشورين علي ياوخيتي
فاطمه :البنت غريبه وصارلها اكثر من شهر ونص محد سأل عنها حرام تعيشها بعذاب انا اقول تبلغ السفاره وترد لديرتها وتشوف اللي لها واللي عليها
فيصل: يافاطمه انتي ما تفهمين ! اقولك البنت مالها والي لاعم ولاخال
فاطمه: وانت منت بولي امرها لا تحمل المسئوليه منت باللي صدم اهلها ولاانت واحد من معارفهم ديرتها تكفل فيها
فيصل بأسى: اشوفك قاسيه يافاطمه وهذا مو من طبعك ؟؟؟؟
فاطمه:الله يسامحك ياخوي هذا وانا اويتنلك لاتقول كذا قلبي معها المسكينه بس انت وشتقدر عليه
فيصل يتنهد: يعني برايك اروح للسفاره بكره وانهي الموضوع
فاطمه: أي والله ياخوي هي بحاجه تروح وتغير تجو وترد ديرتها يمكن تحسن حالتها
اقتنع فيصل وقال بقلبه وهذا اللي بيحصل انشالله ومن الصبح استئذن من عمله وراح للسفاره وانهى الاجراءات معهم وسلمهم اوراق البنت اللي كانت بحوزته واللي من خلالها عرف كل شي عنها لا وصورهم الحبيب بعد .قاله موظف السفاره : احنا لازم نتصل الاول على اقربائها هناك ومدام حالتها مثل ماتقول تحسنت تقدر تسافر من اللحين بس لازم احد منا يروح لها ويشوف شنو تحتاج وشناقصها عقب يصير خير
طلع منهم فيصل وهو متضايق ماوده تروح لكن شيسوي هذا اللي لازم يصير مهما كان لازم ترجع لديرتها وناسها .كان معزم يروحلها المستشفى واخذ معه كولا وشكولاته وشيبس ومن هالشغلات الفنكيه "اللي تفرفش" طق الباب وماسمع الاجابه
"انا فيصل ممكن ادخل" هم محد رد عليه استغرب ..قرر يدخل ودخل ...كانت نايمه ..انصدم من زمان ماشافها كانت اخته هي اللي دايم تزورها ..عقله يقوله:استح على وجهك واطلع مو عشان البنت ماوراها والي تسوي اللي تبيه خاف ربك اللي هو وليها ..وقلبه يقول: اقعد بس ماعليك منه هو التعبان بالاخير احد يشوف القمر ذا فباله ويدور النجوم اقعد بس مهو كل يوم بيحصلك مزيونه مثلها وبينما القلب والعقل يتناجرون كانت العيون الشي الوحيد اللي استفاد تقلب نظرها بالملاك اللي نايم :مسكينه شلون تستحمل كل هالالم ماتستاهل
وقال بنفسه: اطلع اللحين احسنلي وبعد شوي اجيها حرام البنت نايمه مو حلوه افزعها ...وضع الاكياس على الطاوله ولما جا بيطلع شد انتباهه صوت ارتطام قوي على الارض: طررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*انتظر التشجيع والردود الحلوة علشان أكمل...يالله لو سمحتوا تشجيع حاااااااااااااااااااااااار...*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

_مااااااااااااافي تفااااااااااااااااااعل  _ 
_خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااص ماني حاطه الأجزااااااااااااااااااااااء الباااااااااااااااقيه..._

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*اذا صااااااار فيه تفاااااااعل باكمل الأجزاااء الباااقيه..*

----------


## malaak

السلام عليكم

ننتظر الباقي بفارغ الصبر 

بس طلب لو سمحت: لا تكبري الخط كده لآن القراءة مش كتير مريحة

يعني لو سمحت إحصري الخط على صفحة واحدة من دون ما نزيحها شمال و يمين

أرجو المعذرة
سلام

----------


## أمل الظهور

*قلعاويه القصة كثير مشوقه* 

*أندمجت معاها كثير* 

*متشوقه أقرأ الباقي* 

*أنا في إنتظار المزيد قلعاوية* 

*القصة حلوة مررررة*

*أوكي أنا بالأنتظار* 

*تسلم إيدك* 

*ويعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يالله خيوووه كملي

الكل ينتظر ..........................

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء الثاني:
التفت فيصل بسرعه على مها اللي صحت من نومها مفزوعه والتفت الصوب الثاني على صوب الصوت وقلبه يدق بقوه
"حسبي الله عليك يالكولا يالدب روعت البنت وروعتني معاها " يقولها فيصل وهو مبتسم : ماعليك كملي رقادك مغير الكولا وقع على الارض
مها: فيصل من معاك فاطمه معك؟؟
فيصل متفشل: ها لالا مغير انا لحالي مريت قريب من المستشفى قلت اشتريلك غريضات
مها: من متى انت هني؟
فيصل: أأأ من دقايق ضربت الباب مارد علي احد و....و...خفت عليك الصراحه
مها : ياليت خوفك كان بمحله واني فعلا مت وارتحت وريحت
فيصل: لاتقولي كذا حرام عليكي عاد انا جايبلك خبر انما ايه؟؟ بطيرك من الوناسه وبتفرحين كثيييير
مها وهي تعدل من جلستها: والله يافيصل مااظن في فرحه بعد انتهت الافراح من دنيتي
فيصل: واذا فرحتك وونستك ...شتعطيني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مها وهي تنزل عيونها تحت وبنبره حزينه وبصوتها المبحوح: شتبي اعطيك يعني؟ فلوس! تستاهل انا راح اردلك كل ريال صرفته علي
فيصل: الله يسامحك بس كذا زعلتيني منك انا ماجيت اطالبك بفلوس ولاطرتلي على بال
مها:..............
فيصل: طولتها ها؟؟؟ههههههه؟ تصدقين كل اصدقائي يقولون عني مليغ بس مرااااات وبالموت يضحكون علي؟ برايك معهم حق
مها تبتسم: وربعك ماتقولي وين بيلقون مثلك!!!!! ماقلتلي شعندك من اخبار
فيصل: ايه نرجع لمحور حديثنا هذا طال عمرك انا رحت للسفاره الكويتيه وكلمتهم عن حالتك و...ورفضوا
مها بأسى: رفضوا! شنو يعني رفضوا
فيصل ساكت ويطالع تحته:..........
مها بقلق: تكلم يافيصل ارجوك حرقت اعصابي
فيصل بإنزعاج: لا يامها انتي اللي ارجوكي اعفيني من الاجابه
تبكي مها وتصرخ : كافي صدمات كافي تكلم صدقني خلاص مات الاحساس فيني شصاير بعد؟
فيصل يرفع نظره تجاهها ويقول بنفسه: والله اني سخييييييف وماعندي سالفه ألحين انا ووجهي امزح مع بنت مااعرفها ولاتعرف اطباعي وعايشه بمأساة ......قام من مكانه واتجه صوبها : مها انا والله امزح معك كنت بقولك انهم رفضوا يخلون القمر بعيد عن الكويت لانهم مايستغنون عنه ...بس انتي اللي يهديك خربيتها وبكيتي بسرعه ...ووقف لحظه يشوف تعابير وجهها
مسحت دموعها بطرف كمها وشافته : فيصل يعني انت كنت تغشمر معاي؟؟؟؟
فيصل: "اتغشمر" لا انا مااتغشمر انا كنت امزح معك
مها تبتسم: تغشمر يعني تمزح
فيصل: ههههههههه سامحيني مافهمتك ....على فكره ترى ابتسامتك مرررررررره حلووووووه
مها تسكت وتناظره :.............
فيصل: اسف والله مو قصدي اتعدى حدودي
مها تتجاهله: متى برد الكويت؟
فيصل: وليه مستعجله ؟ عاجبك الحر اللي هناك
مها: ياحلوها وياحلو حرها وبردها مهما كان ديرتي وابيهااا
فيصل: غصب يعني تبينها.........ههههههه اتمغشر معك لاتزعليييين
تنفجر مها بالضحك لمدة دقيقتين وعيونها تدمع ...استغرب فيصل من ضحكها عليه بس وااااااو عليها ضحكه عجيبه
مها: هههه فيصل هههه مو تمغشر ...الكلمه تغشمر ههههههه
فيصل وهو مفتشل : هههههههه عادي طوفي على فكره ضحكتك حلوه وانتي حلوه لما تضحكين
مها تنهد : ماقلتلي متى برد الكويت
فيصل : مدري لكن بيجي موظف من السفاره ويشوف حالتك
مها: .......
فيصل: انا طالع اللحين تامريني على شي ؟
مها سرحانه وتناظر الارض:.........
فيصل : طيب خذي هذا رقم جوالي واتصلي علي ان احتجتي شي ولايردك الا لسانك ....يكتب لها الرقم ويضعه على الطاوله....
ومشى الى ان وصل الى الباب وقبل يطلع سمع صوتها تناديه
مها: فيصل ....فيصل
فيصل : عيووووووووونه
مها: ابي اقولك شي
فيصل : امري تدللي
مها: ابغى سلامتك ودير بالك على روحك ..تركد ولا تسرع ...وماعليك من ربعك دمك خفيف وتضحك ...طيب و... و... ومشكور على كل اللي سويته معاي يمكن انا مااستاهل بس الله يجزاك خير
فيصل: اعجبك انا......والله يامها ماابغى غير سلامتك ولاتنسي الرقم على الطاوله ...ماودي اطلع بس مضطر ...مع السلامه
مها : مع السلامه ...................." وفي قلبها : مع السلامه ياقلبي"
اسبوع مر وفيصل وفاطمه كل يوم فيه كانوا يزورونها ويشوفون احتياجاتها ....
اليوم الثلاثاء في المطار ....
فاطمه: يالله يامها مع السلامه ومااوصيك على نفسك
مها:مع السلامه يافاطمه وماتقصرتي كنتي لي اكثر من اخت الله يجزاك خير ...
فيصل: ماودي تصير هاللحظه ونتوادع بس مااقول غير مصير الحي يتلاقى
مها: هذي الدنيا وعسى الله يوفقكم ....فيصل انت وفاطمه انتم لازم تزورون الكويت وهذا عنواني لازم تجون هناك عليكم حق ولازم اتمه
فيصل من لقافته مد ايده بسرعه واخذ الورقه وقال: الله يهديك بس أي حق واي خرابيط
مها:ولو هذا دين برقبتي ....هذاك اللي بيسافر معاي يأشرلي تصوروا ولاواحد من اهلي تطوع وقرر يساعدني الله يسامحهم
سلمت مها على فاطمه ومد فيصل ايده علشان يصافحها ...صافحته مها وقبض على ايدها بقوه ابتسمت وحاولت تفك ايدها وباللحظه قال بصوت خفيف مايسمعه غيرها"ابيك بأي طريقه لكن تأكدي مو غير الحلال".... مافهمته مها وراحت تمشي على هونها بعكازتها لانها مااستردت كامل عافيتها ...ركبت الطياره وتفقدت اغراضها ...كل شي اوكي...حان الان موعد اقلاع الطائره ....
في الطياره :تغمض عيونها وترجع الكرسي ورى وتفكر بكل اللي صارلها ..تذكرت اهلها ...ابوها اللي كان امنيته يشوف بنته محاميه مشهوره بس مجموعها ماساعدها تدخل كلية الحقوق ومع ذلك فرح لها لما قررت تدخل كلية الآداب تخصص انجليزي ..تذكرت جملته اللي قالها لها لما نجحت بالثانويه العامه وجابت نسبه تدخلها الجامعه ..قالها: والله ورفعتي راسي يابنيتي اللحين عندي شي افتخر فيه واذا قعدت بالدوانيه اقول:يكفيني ان بنتي جامعيه وانتم بناتكم ماخلصوا الثانويه ....تذكرت لما يشتريلها الساعه اللي بميتين دينار اللي تمنتها بيوم كانوا بالسوق ووعدها ابوها انه يشتريها اذا نجحت ...
"مدام لوسمحتي مابدك عصير" قامت متخرعه على صوت المضيفه اللي عكر عليها صفو ذكريتها "لا... مشكوره "...قالت جملتها الاخيره ولفت راسها صوب الدريشه : " يايمه هذي فترة امتحانات ولازم تغذين عدل علشان تستوعبين وتفهمين دروسج" ....تبكي مها لما تتذكر امها ..."وينج يايمه انا من بعدج ضايعه... اللحين من يهتم فيني من يحرص على راحتي" تذكرت اخوانها وخواتها ...كلهم غادروا بلمح البصر كل شي يختفي ...الام ..الاب ..الاخ والاخت..صج ان الخساره في العمر في هالحظات الكئيبه تذكرت كتاب الشعر اللي هي مسويته ومجمعه الاشعار اللي فيه من الصحف والمجلات وكانت ماخذته معاها تسلى فيه بالسفر ...فتحت الجنطه وطلعته ..كان سليم ومافيه أي شي ...ضحكت لما شافته تذكرت موقف قديم مع ابوها وهالكتاب ...وهذا هو الموقف:
احمد اخوها الصغير يدخل الصاله : مها هذا كتابج عهود الوصخه بنت جيرانا تقول خلصت منه..
كانت مها حزتها برابعه متوسط وكانو اهلها كلهم متجمعين بالصاله ...فزت بسرعه واخذت الكتاب وراحت تركض غرفتها وكانت خايفه ..ابوها ناداها: مها...مها...تعالي وريني شهالكتاب؟؟؟ ماردت عليه مها وكملت مشوارها ...عصب الوالد وحسب ان الكتاب فيه شي مو زين ولحقها لين غرفتها وضرب الباب بقوه وهو يقول : والله ان مافتحتي لكسر هالباب على راسك ...وهي خايفه فتحت الباب وشدها مع شعرها :اقولج طلعي الكتاب شفيه؟؟؟؟؟؟ ...مها وهي تبجي : يبا كتاب عادي من رفيجتي اكتب فيه ذكرى ..الاب وهو يهد شعرها: ممكن اشوفه
تطلعه مها وهي خايفه : هاك شوفه ....يقلب ابوها الصفحات ...وبعدين سكر الكتاب وتأمل وجهها الخايف ..سكت لحظات بعدها انفجر بالضحك وقال:الله يقطع سوالفج شفيها يعني لو خليتيني اشوف الظاهر انج ماتدرين اني احب الشعر
سكتت مها ....ورفعت عيونها : صج يبه انت تحب الشعر ...
ابتسمت لما طرالها هالموقف عقب قعدت تقلب بصفحاته ...لفت انتباهها شعر ...يقول :
- الموت حق وخل نفسك قويه ...ياما بهالدنيا تشوف النكايد -
تغارقت عيونها بعد ماانهت قرائته وقالت بنفسها : انا لازم اصير قويه الدمعه هذي خلاص المفروض ماتنزل مره ثانيه..
حاولت تدوس على حزنها قد ماتقدر وتنسى اللي صار ....مع ان النسيان كان من سابع المستحيلات
الكويت.....
نزلت من الطياره ...التفت يمين شمال .."هذا اللي توقعته"..."محد موجود وين اروح" ...قالت للمرافق اللي معاها : ادري تعبتك معاي بس لوماعليك امر ممكن توصلني ...
المرافق: أي ولو حياج تفضلي انتي بس وين وجهتج؟
مها بقلبها "بيت خالي ...المكان الوحيد اللي الجأله " ووصفت للرجال المكان اللي تبيه ...
في بيت خالها :
الخال: لا والله توج تذكرين ان لج خال ؟؟؟؟
مها : حرام عليج ياخالي هذا بدل لاتقول عظم الله اجرج ! ماتشوفين شر! ترى اللي صارلي مو شويه ؟؟؟
الخال: الزبده شتبين هاتي من الاخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مها: ياخال انا مالي مكان اروحله و.......
الخال: وبيت ابوج ؟؟؟
مها: انت عارف ان احنا مو عايشين ببيت ملك لنا كنا عايشين بملحق واجار بعد
الخال: ومدام ان انتم فقر وعلى باب الله شمسفركم؟؟؟
مها: رحنا عمره سافرنا لبيت الله ياخالي
الخال: تدرين ؟لو ابوج ذكي وحاسبها عدل فباله جان ماصار اللي صار وموتوا هههههههههه
مها وصلت حدها : خاف ربك ياخالي هذا يومهم وهذا المكتوب حرام عليك
الخال: ترى انا وراي مشاغل ومالي خلق لج
مها: يعني شلون انا مالي احد بالدنيا غير الله ثم انت
الخال: ووين كنتي طول الفتره اللي طافت ....
مها: اللي راح راح واظن ان انت مقصر معانا بعد ..امي كانت اكبر منك وكان حق عليك زيارتها
الخال: اووووووه ردينا على امج المهم انا ماعندي غرف فاضيه غير غريفه وحيده بالسطح وحاطين فيها الخيام تبين حياج الله ماتبين الشوارع يمدحونها القطاوه هههههههه
مها: بس البيت كبير حرام تقطني بالسطح لحالي
الخال: والله تبين كان بها ماتبين الباب ياسع جمل
ويطلع خالها بسرعه قبل يسمع ردها .." مالي حيله وين اروح بعد " وتاخذ اغراضها وتتبع الخادمه
السطح كان اقذر مكان بالبيت حتى الحمامات كرمكم الله كانت انظف منه ..وغرفتها عباره عن دار صغيره 4×5 وبجنبها حمام صغير تكرمون ....كان خالها بيحطها للسايق بس السايق رفض الا ينام في المقلط لانه على حد قوله يخاف ...لاتلومونه المكان رهيب ...
ومثل أي سطح كان مرتع للحمام والدجاج ومثلكم عارف مخلفات هالحيوانات وازعاجها...وفوق كل هذا الحشرات اللي بالغرفه وصوتها المزعج .....والقوارض الخايسه مثل :الفيران والصراصير و"عنز الما"اللي كان صوتها بحد ذاته يجيب المرض.....مسكينه مها
"ياربي انا شذنبي كل هذا عشان اهلي ماتوا ؟ ليش يعاملني جذي" ومثل هالاسئله كانت دايم ترددها
مرت الايام سريعه وبعد شهر وهي عند بيت خالها بدى الجو يبرد وانقضى اسبوع من بدى شهر رمضان الكريم ومها حياتها مو مثل الناس الذكريات تحطمها تبكيها تألمها النوم صارشبه المستحيل والراحه مداها بعيييييد ...خصوصا اجواء رمضان ذكرتها بالغالين اهلها وجمعتهم وصلاة التراويح مع امها واخوانها..."اهل البيت هذا مايعرفون صلاة؟" ودها تقول حق خالها بس خايفه من الرد...
مها: خالي ودي اروح صلاة التراويح ممكن تخلي السواق يوديني؟
الخال: تكفين؟ خاف صج بس؟انتي على بالج السواق فاضيلج ؟
مها: بس هذي صلاة وانت مو من حقك تمنعني عنها
الخال: صلاة المرأه في بيتها؟؟؟
مها:بس انا مااشوفك تصلي بالمسجد
الخال بعصبيه:انتي مو ربي عشان تحاسبيني !!! بعدين انتي شدراج عني اخاف تراقبيني وانا مدري ؟؟
مها:زين انت ليش معصب ؟؟
الخال:اللحين شتبين؟
مها:بروح الصلاة؟
الخال: صلي من قاضبج؟؟؟؟والله انتي عينج قويه؟؟؟؟شوفي شوفي بلا عوار راس المسجد ورى الشارع روحي مشي رياضه هههههههه...
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
في المملكه العربيه السعوديه :
فيصل: والله ماني عارف امك هذي وش اسوي معها؟؟؟؟
فاطمه: يافيصل حرام عليك هذي امك ولازم تراضيها وتزوج
فيصل :اتزوج أي ميخالف بس اللي امي اختارتها لي لا والف لا ...يافاطمه انتي ماشفتيها !!!
فاطمه:امي تبيلك الزين واذا البنت مش حلوه اكيد اخلاقها زينه
فيصل:فاطمه انتي ترضين لاخوكي الوحيد ياخذ شينه وخبله بعد ؟
فاطمه: انت شتبغى بعرف مو عاجبك العجب ولا الصيام برجب؟
فيصل وهو واقف: انا ابغى بنت حلوه مؤدبه هاديه و.....
فاطمه تقاطعه: يافصيل لايكون حاط وحده ببالك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فيصل يرتبك:ها لا انتي تعرفيني انا ماعندي هالسوالف
فاطمه:تغبي على من؟... انا اعرفك ياخوي وانا اللي مربيتك
فيصل:صدقيني يافاطمه مااعرف وحده معينه بس احلم ببنت مثل هالاوصاف
فاطمه:واللي يقولك انك عاشق ومفلس
يضحك فيصل ويطلع من البيت وقبل يطلع من الباب سمعها تقول ولاتنسى تزور امي ترى تسأل عنك ....
وهو في السياره : أي والله اني عاشق ...والله اني احبها والحب ماهو خطيه بس هي وين وانا وين ياربي وش اللي معها اللحين ؟؟؟؟؟يارب ارفق بحالها يارب انت تعرف اني احبها يارب تساعدني....
عند ام فيصل:
فيصل: عساكي على القوه يمه
الام:انا وين والقوه وين ؟؟؟؟))))))) (((((امه متسلطه نوعا ما)))
فيصل:لاتقولين كذا يمه انتي ماشالله عليكي قويه وزينه احسن من غيرك
الام: خلنا من الهرج اللي مايجيب ولا يودي ...وقلي متى تبغانا نملك على البنت ترى انا عطيتهم كلمه
فيصل بعصبيه: وانا؟ انا مالي كلمه ؟؟خلاص طبختيها
الام: وش اللي طبختها ما طبختها ؟؟؟
فيصل يحاول يتكلم بالعقل: يايمه ياحبيبتي انا اللي بتزوج مو انتي عشان تقرري على كيفك والدنيا ترى اخذ وعطا
الام: انت اصلا تبغا تعصاني مو صيدك شي ثانيّّّّّّّّّّّّّّ!!!!!!!!
فيصل: يايمه حرام عليك والله اني اغليك وانك شي ثاني بدنيتي
الام:طيب قولي شفيها موزه بنت حلوه ومؤدبه
فيصل: الله يهديك يمه وش الحلو فيها تجيب المرض
الام:عيب تقول كذا عن بنت خالتك
فيصل: يمه ممكن سؤال؟
الام: انت سائل سائل قول وشعندك
فيصل: انتي تحبيني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الام: لعنبو دارك عشيقتك انا ؟..عشان تقول تحبيني ماتحبيني وش هالخرابيط
فيصل:يعني انتي ماتحبيني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الام :يا فيصل انت ولدي الوحيد وماعندي اغلى منك واللي بقلبي لك اكثر من الحب
فيصل:وتدورين على راحتي؟
الام:أي والله ابغى راحتك
فيصل: وانا راحتي بعيده عن موزه
الام :وخالتك وشقولها ؟
فيصل: مدري يمه اهم شي طلعيني من الموضوع
الام: طيب خلصنا من هالموضوع
فيصل وهو يحب راس امه: الله يخليكي لي يمه ولا يحرمني منك
الام: ماتقولي يافصول ليه مااخذت اجازه السنه هذي؟؟؟
فيصل: والله يمه كذا العطله ملل وماعندي شي اسويه قلت اشتغل افيدلي
ام فيصل "حرمه ورجال" بنفس الوقت... معتمده على روحها... وهي متعلمه وتعرف تقرى وتكتب وتطقطق بالانجليزي ... عندها سايق وخادمه ومأجره بيتها اللي فوق وفيصل يجيها كل يومين... وكذا مره طلبت فاطمه منها انها تجي وتسكن عندها بس امها رفضت... فاطمه بيتهم كبير وزوجها عنده حلال وكريم وماكان بيرفض بس امها مابغت ....فيصل كان موصي علىاخته انها ماتقول لامه عن قصة "مها" نهائيا ماكان يدري شنو السبب بس حاس ان امه مراح ترحمه اذا عرفت المبلغ اللي تدينه عشان يساعدها ...
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\
سالم"خال مها": اقول مها ...كم صار من ماتوا اهلج؟؟؟؟؟
مها"بقلبها:والله ماسألت لله اكيد وراك مصيبه": مو اقل من 3 شهور
سالم: طيب انا بسألج سؤال : اذا هندي جا الكويت وسكن بشقه ....برايج يدفع ايجار؟
مها بغيظ : اكيد اذا ماكان ساكن عند خاله
نوره مرة خالها: والله انج فهيمه يامها ماشالله عليج
سالم بعصبيه: انتي تعرفين تقطين نغزات ؟؟؟
مها: انت تدري اني مقطوعه من شجره ومحد ملزوم فيني غيرك وصدقني لو طردتني القانون يردني لك غصب بدون ايجارات
سالم: بلا كلام فاضي بكره تزهبي من الساعه 6الصبح ابيج قاعده هني بالصاله
مها باستغراب: ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟ وين اروح
سالم : بنروح البنك راحت روحج وجيبي بطاقتج المدنيه معاج وجنطة ابوج اللي جنها حظج مالت الاوراق المهمه
مها: وليش من الساعه 6 عاد؟؟
سالم: شوفي اذا مالقيتج من6قاعده والله وامان الله لجرج من شعرج من فوق لين تحت فاهمه
مها: خلاص لاتعصب زين
راحت مها لغرفتها وحطت تلفونها على المنبه تلفونها اللي كان مصفر مافيه الا12فلس "يحليلج يمه كروت تلفوناتنا انا وياج بسرعه تصفر ويالله بالموت نقول لابوي اللي مايقصر.....الله يرحمكم برحمته
:::::::::::::::::::::::::
فيصل: ياعامر انا محتار مدري شسوي تعبت من التفكير اكل راسي
عامر"صديق فيصل": تعرف رقم جوالها؟
فيصل:ايه وحافظه بعد...
عامر:اتصل فيها وتطمن على احوالها يمكن صوتها يهديك ويرد روحك شوي بدل منت ماذينا
فيصل:استحي ياخوي بصفتي من عشان اكلمها
علمر: طيب وشرايك تخلي اختك تكلمها ؟؟؟
فيصل: أي والله خوووووش راي وين راحت عني هالفكره الرهيبه
ويقوم فيصل يركب سيارته ويناديه عامر: فصول تعال يالخبل مش اللحين بعدين ياولد لاحق
مارد فيصل عليه كان سرحان وترك عامر لحاله بالدوانيه وطلع
فاطمه : انت واحد فااااااضي
فيصل: هذا وانا اول مره اطلبك ترفضين
فاطمه: انت عارف كم الساعه اللحين
فيصل : ايه11 واذا عادي احنا برمضان
فاطمه:معك حق بس يمكن البنت نايمه حرام نوقظها
فيصل: انا متأكد انها مونايمه ..يالله عاد لاتصيرين ثقيلة دم خلينا نعرف البنت شخبارها
فاطمه:الحبيب واثق انها قاعده اتصل بس لاتموت علينا
فيصل وهو شاق الضحكه وطاير من الفرحه: الله لايخليني منك يااحلى اخت بالدنيا بس طلبتك قبل تقولي مع السلامه عطينياها اسلم عليها
فاطمه: هيه انت روميو وين قاعد انا ماراح اطول معاها لان يصرف عليها
فيصل وهو يدق ارقام جوالها: طيب بس اسمع صوتها....
اخذت فاطمه الجوال وحطته على اذنها:الحمدلله والشكر العشق بلوى .........هلا الو هلا مها
فيصل انصدم مايدري شيسوي وتم يطالعها
فاطمه:هلا بالغاليه مها علمينا وشخبارك وينك ووين ودتك الدنيا.......هلا مااسمعك اياي والله صحيح ...مبروك ياحياتي والله تستاهلين ...رفعت فاطمه عيونها على فيصل اللي شوي ودموعه تنزل.....ومن سعيد الحظ ؟ لا الله يهنيكي تستاهلين يالله انا مااطول عليكي اقول مها ترى فيصل يسلم عليكي....الوالوالووووووو يوه انقطع الاتصال الظاهر ماسمعت يوم قلت فصول يسلم عليكي ....اسفه فيصل خلاص خل البنت بحالها
اخذ فيصل جوالها وطلع برا البيت ...كانت الدنيا ماتشيله نت الحزن مع ان قبل دقايق كانت ماتاسعه من الفرحه
مها كان تلفونها مغلق طبعا بحكم ان بطاقتها منتهيه وكل اللي صار كان مجرد لعبه من فاطمه ...فاطمه اللعي كان عاز عليها حال اخوها فيصل ماكان يفكر الافيها وعنده امل كبير انه يتزوجه....يارب سامحني انا ماتعودت اكذب بس مبغى اخوي يتعلق بوهم ماابغاه يضيع حياته عشان وحده يمكن توافق ويمكن ترفضه بعد ماابغى امي يصير فيها شي اذا عرفت.......سامحمني ياخوي كله ترى لمصلحتك..
فيصل مايدري وين يروح :معقوله مها تزوجت معقوله! احس اني مو مصدق البنت اهلها متوفين مالهم الا3شهور وتدور العرس ..ياويلي والله اني احبها ليه يصير معي كذا اول مره احب وابتلش بعد ياويلي عليها ضاعت من يدي خلاص يمكن خالها زوجها غصب عنها يبغا الفكه منها اكيد والا هي ماتبغا العرس ....اللحين انا وين اروح ؟؟؟؟ " شغل شريط حاتم بالمسجل البوم"معقوله" اغنية "مخطوبه" وكان فيصل غرامه العراقي كانت كلمات الاغنيه مؤثره وتصلحله :

مادرى الا ودمعه نزلت من عينه وعرف انه مقهور هذي اول مره يبكي فيها عقب 12سنه من مات ابوه: انشهداني قاسي على نفسي كذا الموع تريح الواحد وانا حارم نفسي منها 12سنه من قال ان رجل مايبكي العن ابو القهر بس ..روحي يامها الله يوفقك ويريحك من همومك
ويوقف على اقرب مسجد ويصلي ركعتين ويدعي ربه يرحمه
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*مها في الصاله من الساعه 6 الا ربع خافت من خالها وهو اذا قال يسويها ...ماصارت الساعه 6 الا هذا خالها هاجم مثل الثور واول ماشافها اعتفس وجهه اللي كان معفوس من الاساس كان وده ينفذ اللي قاله امس بس حسافه لقاها قاعده
سالم بدون نفس: انا طالع البس واجي انطري شوي
مها: خلاص انا ناطرتك
وبعد ساعتين ونص يجي الاخ ...
سالم: يالله قومي...
مها: خالي حرام عليك مقعدني من الساعه 6 حتى النورماطلع وتوك تجي
سالم: حرمت عليج عيشتج قولي امين....انتي غبيه في بنك يفتح الساعه 6 والناس رمضان حتى تفكير ماعندج طالعه على امج طبعا
مها:لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله الناس رمضان خاف الله
سالم:بلا هذره زايده وقومي خلصيني
في البنك تعرف مها ان كل رصيد ابوها كان الف دينار ومعاشه التقاعدي 500دينار ولها الف ونص بالبنك حساب الاشهر الثلاثه اللي طافت
سالم : مها يابنت اختي العزيزه عندي لج راي
مها: تفضل قول ياخالي انا اسمعك
سالم: انا بجيبها من الاخر انتي حسابج كله الفين ونص ومعاش ابوج الشهري 500 ومدري كم ؟ وانا سجلت اوراقج وخلصت..
مها وهي تحس ان خالها بدى يهتم فيها شوي: جزاك الله خير ماتقصر ياخالي
سالم: بس يامها كل خدمه ولها مقابل انا اذكر مره قلتيلي انج بتدخلين الجامعه
مها: وانا اذكر الطراق اللي عطيتني يوم قلتلك
سالم: شجاب طاري الطراق اللحين ...المهم عطيني الالف والنص وانا بصير كريم معاج وبخليلج الف وتنازليلي عن 300 من معاش ابوج وال200 مدي كم ؟ هم بصير كريم معاج وبخليهم لج اشرايج اذا بتزيديني ماعندي مانع
مها وهي مصدومه: خالي حرام عليك انا مستعده اعطيك الالف واعطيك من المعاش مبلغ معقول بس مو كل هذا حرام عليك انا ...مااقدر
سالم بعصبيه: يعني ماتبين الجامعه يعني ماتبين تاكلين يعني ماتبين تشربين وتنامين وتسكنين وتبين تنذلين وتنطقين وتنهانين
مها: ليش الفلوس اللي اعطيك هي اللي بتعزني وتدخلني الجامعه
سالم: شوفي انتي سويي اللي قلتلك عليه والله والله مااتعرضلك ولالي شغل وسويي اللي تبينه
مها بقلبها"والله انك ماتستاهل حتى الربع دينار بس في سبيل دراستي: وانا موافقه
فرح الخال وحس الدنيا مو شايلته :ههههههه هذا العشم فيج يابنت اختي
مها : بس على شرط نطلع من هني ونروح الجامعه ونسألهم
الخال: افا عليج ماطلبتي شي
سالت مها وقدمت اوراقها واعذارها ووافقوا على طول انها تداوم الكورس الثاني وسجلت تخصصها : ادب انجليزي
تمر الايام ثقيله على فيصل ويدعي ربه في العشر الاواخر من رمضان من كل قلبه ان الله يرحمه ...بس ذكراها دوم في باله
ومها لاهيه مع الجامعه تروح وتشتري جناط وجواتي وتخيط عبي ومستلزمات الجامعه ..وخالها تغيرت معاملته لها عقب الفلوس هو فعلا مايحترمها بس يحاول يتجنبها ويخليها تروح مع السايق .....
::::::::::::::::::::::::::
في اول ايام عيد الفطر السعيد....
:::::::::::::::::::::::::
فيصل: صباح الخير يمه ...عيدك مبارك
الام: هلا والله بوليدي صباح النور والسرور عساك من العايدين والفايزين
يسلم على امه وتسلم فاطمه على امه وضحك وسوالف وشاي وقهوه ...
الام: فيصل يمه ليه ماتكلم وليه ماتضحك
فيصل: اتكلم يمه ويش اقول
الام: فاطمه انتم ماتوكلون فيصل
فاطمه: هههههه يمه الله يهداك تكلمين جد انتي اشيل اللقمه من فمي واحطها في فمه
فيصل بقلبه"واضح ياام الاخبار الشينه" : ههه يمه الله يهديك وش مايوكلونك هذي الا انشالله اكل واشرب مافيني الا العافيه
الام: والله اني اشوفك منت على بعضك وصايرن وجهك اسود وضعيف شفيك؟تشكي شي؟
فيصل: من الشغل يمه والله تعب نكرف ليل ونهار
الام : وانت وش اللي حادك ....
في هذي اللحظه توصل رساله لفيصل ونغمة الرساله تبط الراس
فاطمه: الحمدلله والشكر احد يحط نغمة رسايل كذا
فيصل: اسكتي انتي ياام الرسايل مخلي النغمات ليكي
فيصل يفتح الرساله وانصدم لما قراها " عيدك مبارك وعساك من عواده ...توقعتك تتصل وتسأل عني ...بس ماعليه انت طمني شخبارك وشخبار فاطمه سلملي عليها....مها" قرى الرساله10مرات وتأكد من الرقم .
الام: خير يافصول وش اللي في الرساله ؟
رفع فيصل راسه على فاطمه وطالعها بنظرات احتقار ووده يطقها بس مايقدر قلبه مايسمحله ...شال عمره وطلع عن الغرفه
اتصل ما اتصل ياربي اتصل واللي فيها فيها ....
مها بصوتها المبحوح: الو
فيصل: هلا والله وغلا
مها: فيصل؟؟؟؟
فيصل: تتحرين غيره؟
مها:.............
فيصل: العيد عليك مبارك يامها
مها: عساك من عواده ...وينك لاحس ولا خبر
فيصل: والله يامها اشغال بس اتصل عليكي وكل مااتصلت يطلع مغلق
مها: أي انا بطاقتي كانت منتهيه وشحنتها من جديد
فيصل: اها علشان كذا ...طيب انا ماودي اطول عليك بس حبيت اعرف انتي شخبارك
مها: يسرك الحال وانا عايشه عند بيت خالي
فيصل: مها ....تزوجتي؟
مها:ههههههه من قالك؟
فيصل: مجرد سؤال
مها: لا.... تطمن لا متزوجه ولامخطوبه
فيصل: اجل انطريني بخطبك وتتزوجيني غصب عليك
مها:...........
فيصل: اسف اذا تماديت بكلامي
مها: مسموح وانت ماخطيت
فيصل: طيب مع السلامه...وخلينا نسمع صوتك
مها: مع السلامه
::::::::::::::::::::::::::
ياكبر فرحتك يافيصل ...
فيصل: مها تعالي شوي ابيك
الام: ومن مها ذي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فيصل: من مها انا قلت مها؟ انا قلت فاطمه
الام: وشتبغا في فاطمه عندك شي قوله قدامي
فيصل ماحب تشك امه فيه: ابغى اقولها .....
الام: تكلم شعندك
فيصل: يايمه الله يهديك لازم يعني تخربين المفاجآت
الام: يافاطمه الخبل هذا وشيقول
فاطمه: علمي علمك يمه
فيصل: والله انكن منتن بكفو اللي وده يوديكن يفسحكن
الام: أي والله ياوليدي ضايق صدري من البيت بس عقب بنروح اول نروح نسلم على الجيران
فيصل: طيب انا بروح اسلم على واحد من الربع وعقب امركم
وهو في السياره كتب لها مسج : "والله يامها ان صوتك رغم بعده انتشلني من احزاني وهمومي وعادت الحياة فيني من جديد بعد ماانطفت شمعة الامل بحياتي" وارسله لها وقلبه يطق : ياليتني رحت بدالك يالسكنيه اجل انتي كلام وتروحيلها بدقيقه انا وش اسوي وانا انسان لي مشاعر
نطر ربع ساعه وعيونه على الجوال معلقه : ياربي شفيها اكيد ان رصيدها خلص ؟؟؟؟؟ ترك تلفونه على الصامت ونزل يسلم عل صديقه
وبعد ماخلص من صديقه تذكر انه مواعد اهله يوديهم منتزه ترفيهي يغيرون جو..وقرر انه يتصل عليهم علشان يتجهزون...
...............الرسائل الوارده: 2.......
الرجال طار من الفرحه وهو يقول بداخله:الحمدلله ماطنشتني والله انك نشميه يامها
الرساله الاولى من عامر يقول فيها: "يارجال وينك الناس عيد يسلمون ويباركون وانت مايندرى عنك حي والا ميت مااقول غير:عيدك مبارك"
ضحك فيصل من قلبه وهويقول الله يقطع سوالفك ياعامر انا كيف نسيتك؟؟؟؟؟وهو بيرد على رسالته تذكر الرساله الثانيه وقراها ...
"اسم الله عليك من الموت عدوينك واللي يكرهونك انشالله ولاتعيد هالكلام ترى تضايقني يالغالي"
فيصل: انا غالي يعني هي تعزني الله علييييييييييك يافيصل من قدك انت غالي عندها انت يافيصل ياهنيي
ومارد عليها فيصل لانها صدمته بكلامها حس بالدنيا غير والناس اللي حواليه غير وصار يشوف الناس كلها بعين وحده وهي عين الحب وهو بالسياره الضحكه شاقه حلقه والابتسامه العريضه اللي مافارقته واللي يشوفه بالسياره بروحه يتبسم يقول عنه خبل .....
نسى الرجال اهله وانه مواعدهم ...وراح سيدا لعامر صديقه .........
عامر : يعني ياحمار ماتذكرنا الا جاك شي من ست الحسن والجمال
فيصل: حمار ها؟ اليوم عطله وبخليك اللي تبيه على راحتك
عامر: الا قول اليوم عيييييد موعطله وعيدك انت عيدين
فيصل: ههههههههههههههههه والله انك صادق
وخذتهم السوالف لما رن جواله..
فاطمه: فصول ووجع انت وينك امي ترى مفوله حدها ....والله شكلها بتزعل عليك
فيصل تغير وجهه: انت وشتبين لو سمحتي لاتتصلين علي مره ثانيه
فاطمه: انت فيصل والا انا غلطانه بالرقم
فيصل وهو طالع : الا انا فيصل يااخت فاطمه بغيتي شي
فاطمه : فيصل شفيك علي ..انا وشسويتلك؟
فيصل: لا ماسويتي شي ...بس بغيت اقولك ان كسر الخواطر ماهو زين والكذب عيب يافاطمه ...
وسكر الجوال في وجهها ....وعرفت فاطمه غلطتها وتندمت على اللي سوته ......
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
في الكويت:
::::::::::::::::::::::
ثاني ايام عيد الفطر السعيد:
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
ومها قاعده في غرفتها تقرى كتاب عن الجامعه والكليه اللي بتدخل فيها .....
دخل عليها "علي" ولد خالها "9سنين"
علي: مها انتي صمخه ماتسمعين ابوي معصب حده بح صوته وهو يناديج ...الله ياخذج تعبتيني
مها: وشدعوه عاد بروحك جاي باللفت أي تعب تكلم عنه؟
علي: ترى انتي لسانج طويل ويبيله قص قومي عاد وانقلعي يالله لااعلم ابوي على اللي قلتيه يقص رقبتج مو لسانج عاد انتي تعرفين غلاتي عنده
مها:لا يمه خوفتني تكفى بس ...وشيبي ابوك بعد
علي: شنو ...؟ شنو شيبي ابوك وين اصرفها هذي؟؟؟؟هييييين انا اروح اقوله.................
مها: هذا وهو هالطوله ويعرف سوالف المحارش الله يعينا عليه بعدين
وفي الطابق الارضي :
سالم: انتي هيييييه ماتستحين ليش ماتجين بسرعه وليش تطولين لسانج على ولد خالج اللي انتي اصلا قاعده في بيته
مها: عيدك مبارك ياخالي العزيز امس نزلت وماشفتك يقولون طلعت البحرين مع ربعك الحمدلله على السلامه
سالم: ها؟؟؟؟ خلاص خلاص سكري على الموضوع مالي خلق تفتحيلي باب مع نوره توني مناقشها بالموضوع بروحي رايح وهي ماتدري
مها: بغيت شي والا اطلع غرفتي؟
سالم: مها حسني اسلوبج معاي انا خالج ؟
مها: وانا شقلت ؟ انت ناديتني شتبي فيني؟؟؟؟
سالم: ابي فلوس..
مها: وانا منوين لي فلوس بروحك ماخذ نص المعاش
سالم: والالف اللي في البنك
مها: حرام عليك يااخي خاف الله فيني عندك مزرعه وبيت اجار وحاط عينك على الالف اللي عندي ..والله حرام
سالم: ايا يال....تبخلين على خالج؟
مها: الالف مستحيل اعطيك انا مو مغفله ولا مسكينه علشان اعطيك اللي تبيه
وعطت مها ظهرها لخالها ومشت
سالم: مهااااااااااااا
::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء الثالث:
مها:...........
سالم: تعالي
مها تكمل طريقها ولاكأن احد ناداها ...وعلي كان بجنب ابوه وقاله: يبه طقها يبه تعلي صوتها عليك وانت ساكتلها هذا بيتك ...طقها
اغتاظ سالم لما سمع كلام ولده وراح يركظ صوبها ...وهي لفت عليه لما سمعت كلام ولده اللي كان نسخه من ابوه ..........
ولما لفت عليه عطاها ذاك الكف اللي طيحها على الارض
سالم: يمكن هالكف يسنعج يابنت امج .....ماينفع معاج الا العين الحمرا......وخلي فلوسج لج يا....يالبخيله
ويطلع سالم من البيت مع ولده....
تبكي مها بصمت وحرقه وتنتحب تمسح دموعها وتمرر ايدها صوب حلقها اللي نزل منه قطرات دم ....
مها وهي تشيل عمرها: الله يسامحك ياخالي والله لو ولدك كان مكاني والله ان اهلي يعاملونه احسن من عيالهم ....طلعت لغرفتها وهي في قمة يأسها وحزنها وتقول بنفسها: اليوم يطقني وباجر الله اعلم شيسويلي؟؟
وفي غرفتها تتذكر ايام قبل اللي مافارقتها دقيقه......:
مها: عيدج مبارك يااحلى ام بالدنيا
الام: عساج من العايدين والفايزين تو الناس يمه جان نمتي بعد
مها: هههههههه يمه وين ابوي بعيد عليه ؟
الام: اكيد بالدوانيه واللحين يجي روحي ياقلبي لبسي اخوانج
مها: وانا هذا حالي كل عيد البسهم؟
الام: خلاص مشكوره مانبيج تلبسيهم اذا بتمننين؟
مها وهي تقلد المصريين: وانا أأدر يامَه؟ افا عليج اللحين البسهم واكشخهم ........ويدخل ابوها
مها وهي تسلم على ابوها وتحب راسه: عيدك مبارك يبه
الاب: هلا وغلا ببنتي والله عيدي مايتبارك غير بشوفتج
مها: الله يخليك لي يبه ولايحرمني منك...........ماقلتي جم بتعطيني عيديه؟
الام: ياابو ناصر ترى الكلام اللي ينقط عسل مو لله البنت تبيلها فليسات
الاب: حق والله ياام ناصر هذي مهاوي الغاليه تستاهل كنوز الدنيا.....بس وانا ابوج مايصير تقولين لاحد عطني عيديه لين يعطيج
مها: اولا انت مو أي احد انت ابوي –وثانيا: انا كنت اتدلع عليك ولابي غير سلامتك يالغالي
الاب: ههههههه ادري فيج اصيله ومن قال اني مااعطيج .....وهذي عشرة دنانير عيديه لج بس ها لاتعلمين اخوانج اني عطيتج عشره انا بعطيهم على دينار دينار وسامحيني يامها والله لو عندي ماابخل عليج بس انتي ادرى بالحال
مها تدمع عيونها: والله والله مابي غير سلامتك وتحب راس ابوها وتروح تقعد اخوانها وتلبسهم
"وينج ياايام قبل والله محد يقدر يسترجي يمد ايده علي" كانت مها على سريرها مجفسه رجولها ومقربتهم من صدرها وراسها على رجولها
::::::::::::::::::::
وبعد مرور اسبوع من اللي صار تزور بنت بيت خال مها:
ساره: اقولج انا ساره رفيجتها وسمعت انها عايشه هني ببيت خالها ممكن تنادينها بسلم عليها صارلي زمن مو شايفتها
نوره مرة خال مها: لو سمحتي تكلمي بأدب داخله بيت الناس وتهاوشين
ساره: انتي اللي لو سمحتي صارلي ساعه موقفيني على الباب وبعدين دخلتوني بالغصب واللحين مستلميني تحقيق
وفي هاللحظات دخل ابو علي خال مها ويشوف ساره اللي كانت قمه في الجمال .... وسالم عينه كانت زايغه ويموت في شي اسمه الحريم وهذا الشي كان مضايق زوجته اللي كان يغيظها دايما لما يشوف مسابقات ملكات الجمال ...ونوره زوجته ماكانت على قدر من الجمال يعني عاديه واللي مصبر سالم عليها شيئين: العيال والشي الثاني انها من عائله غنيه ...زوجته كانت اكبر منه بسنتين وعيوبها واجد اما سالم فكان يقاله"مزيون" كان طويل وابيض وشواربه بنيه غامجه بدون لحيه ومن هالمواصفات الجماليه وفوق هذا كانت شهادته جامعيه بعكس زوجته اللي عادتها 100مره بثانيه ثنوي ....على فكره سالم كان بعده شباب وعمره 34سنه
ولما شافت نوره زوجها منبهر من اللي يشوفه سحبت ساره ودخلتها الصاله الثانيه وقالت للخادمه تنادي مها ...
نوره: شوفي هذي اخر مره تجين هني فاهمه ..
ساره: وليش انشالله؟
نوره: هذا مو بيت مها هذا بيتي انا ...وانا كيفي من حقي ادخل اللي ابيه
سالم يدخل الصاله الثانيه: السلام عليكم
نوره ماتقدر تقول شي لانها ماتبي تبين للبنت انها تخاف على زوجها منها
ساره كانت بنت جريئه : وعليكم السلام والرحمه انت اكييييد خال مها
سالم وهو يقعد: أي نعم انا خالها اصلا اول ماسمعت بالخبر مارضيت على بنت اختي ورحتلها للسعوديه وهديت كل اشغالي عشانها تصدقين يا.....الا على فكره شسمج؟
ساره وهي تطالع نوره: اسمي ساره
سالم : عاشت الاسامي وانا سالم فرصه سعيده هههههههه تصدقين عاد رغم خلافاتنا الكبيره معاهم نسيت كل شي لما عرفت الخبر
"فيك الخير ياخالي ماقصرت "وتدخل مها وتسلم علىساره ....."ومن قبل كان بينهم اتصال"
طلعت نوره معصبه من الغرفه ولحقها سالم على طول وهو يقول بنفسه :هذي زعلها يودينا بدواهي عجوز النار نلحقها ونشوف اخرتها
مها: واخيرا ياساره مابغينا نشوفج
ساره: والله انشغلنا بالدنيا ...الا تعالي هذي مرة خالج والا جدتج
مها:ههههههه لا هذي مرة خالي
ساره: حرام مايستاهل
مها: ياساره هذا النصيب ...المهم كلميني على الجامعه شسوي ووين اروح اول يوم
ساره: تدرين انا بملرج كل يوم وبنروح مع بعض
مها: لاياحياتي مابي اتعبج بس جان اول يوم
ساره:الا كل يوم بعد انا صرت اسوق سياره
مها: صج مبرووووووووك
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
"يابنت الناس والله طلعت مني عفويه شفيج انتي صايره جبريت"
نوره: ترى انا سكتلك واجد وانت تماديت وهذي مو اول مره ياسالم
سالم: خلاص ياعمري والله مااقصد اني اضايقج
نوره تبكي: سالم حرام عليك انا زوجتك وحال حال أي مره بالعالم ودها ان زوجها يقولها كلام حلو ويشوفها بس هي .......ليش تحسسني بالنقص ؟
سالم: خلاص خلاص كافي يانوره ادري اني مقصر معاج بس مو للهدرجه
نوره:....................
سالم: نوره انتي زوجتي وحبيبتي وام عيالي لاتخلين أي شي يأثر فيج واللحين يالله قومي بدلي ثيابج
نوره: ليش ؟
سالم: عشان تحسين ان حالج حال الحريم
نوره:.........
سالم: شفيج صنمتي يالله قومي بوديج نتعشى بمطعم......عشا رومانسي
نوره: تكلم جد ياسالم تصدق صارلي سنين ماطلعت معاك
ويطلعون يتعشون بس سالم كان كل تفكيره بساره ويحس بالقرف لما يتذكرها ويشوف زوجته
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
السعوديه:
فيصل: أي يمه خذيت اجازه
الام: واخيرا مابغيت
فيصل: والله بس عشانك يالغاليه
الام: الا قول اشتقت للبر والكشتات بس هالمره ابيك تكشتني مع قوم لافي بيت جيرانا
فيصل: ايه يحليله ابو غانم بيكشتون هالسنه ...خلاص انا بسأل العيال متى يطلعون
الام: لاتسألهم ولاتتعب عمرك يوم الاثنين الجاي بيطلعون
فيصل: خلاص بس بروحلهم اول
الام: مايحتاج انا قلتلهم اني بظهر معهم
فيصل: بس انا ماقلتلهم يمه ويالله انا طالع اللحين تجهزي يوم الاثنين امرك
الام: فيصل والخيمه ؟
فيصل: بمرك الاحد انزل الخيمه واخذ الاغراض واروح لمنزالهم واسوي الاغراض انا وفاطمه قبل تجين
الام: وفاطمه ظنك تروح؟
فيصل وهو طالع: مدري ابسألها
وعقب ماطلع من عند ابو غانم وسلم عليه وعلى عياله وقال انه بيخاويهم واتفق معهم ....رجع للبيت عند اخته وقالها عن البر وسوالفه وطلب منها تقنع زوجه ....على فكره فيصل وفاطمه تراضوا لان مالهم غير بعض وفهم فيصل وجهة نظر اخته وارتاح انها تبي مصلحته اما فاطمه فعرفت ان حبه لمها كان اكبر من أي شي بالدنيا......
فيصل بشقته بعد مااستحم وانسدح على السرير اخذ يقلب بالمسجات وتذكر مها ...صارله عشر ايام ماارسلها شي وقرر انه يرسلها هالمسج:
"ان جيت ابقرب ردني قول مابيك....وان رحت اببعد قلت يمكن تبيني...تعبت اضمك داخل القلب واخفيك....واخاف من عينن تشوفك بعيني ...شفها يديني لا قربت من اياديك ....وشف حكمة الله ماتطولك يديني"
اول ماقرت مها المسج حست فيه هذي اول مره يرسلها شعر ....."يعني معقوله يحبني؟" وطرشتله هالمسج: " طال البعاد ولوع القلب فرقاك ....ومن غيبتك صاب المولع مضره ...اسهر طوال الليل واعيد ذكراك ....واراجع الماضي وبالقلب حره.....يذكر زمان فات بالخير وياك....الله يعيده لو بالايام مره ...."
فيصل:"ياغايتي ماعاد فيني اخبي ...حبـــــــــــــــك تعدى حدود نفس كتومه.....مابيك تسأل عن مقادير حبي....بكره مع الايام تطلع علومه"
مها:"اغيب....واخذ لي مع الوقت وقفات.....ورغم البعاد...."حبكم مانكرته"
فيصل: "مها ممكن اتصل عليك"
مها: لا بصراحه رصيدي مايكفي مكالمه دوليه
فيصل: طيب ممكن اعترفلك بشي...
مها: فيصل قلبي يعورني لايكون فيك شي؟
فيصل: اسم الله على قلبك ...وليه يعورك؟ انا اهمك؟
مها: انت اكيد تتهرب شبغيت تعترف فيه؟
فيصل: مها والله والله والله العظيم احــــــــبــــــــك وحياتي ماتسوى بلياك
انتظر فيصل الرد من مها بس ماردت ...خاف :ياربي انا وشسويت لايكون ازعجتها والا ضايقتها ...رد وارسلها مسج "مها انا اسف اذا تماديت بكلامي وتعديت حدودي وصدقيني اذا ماتبغيني قول ابتعد واوعدك ماتشوفين رقمي مره ثانيه" .....هم ماردت مها ...مسك قلبه وتم يفكر فيها
مها من صوب ثاني كانت متفاجئه ماتدري هي سعيده او خايفه ...هي بداخلها ميول لفيصل بس مو حب يمكن شكر وامتنان كان ودها ترد عليه ولو رساله وحده بس رصيدها مافيه الا19فلس ....آه يالقهر
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
وبعد 4 ايام فيصل يمر امه علشان يروحون يخيمون بالبر:
فيصل: يالله يمه ساعه انطرك بالسياره انا
الام: لحظه يافصيل اباخذ الكباريت اللي فالمطبخ
فيصل: يمــــــــــــه خليهم نمر الدكان وناخذ اللي نبغاه
الام: لا الا باخذهم انا مدري وين حاطتهم......ياحبك للخساير
فيصل: يمه حرام عليكي متى بتتركين عنادك فاطمه صارلها ساعه بالخيام بروحها ماتت من البرد واحنا الدوه معانا
الام: وفاطمه وراها ماتاخذ دوتها؟
فيصل طفر من امه: مدري عنها وانا انتظرك بالسياره 5دقايق ترى اذا ماجيتي بمشي
الام: رووووووووح زين تنتظر غصبن عليك
فيصل: نشوف ياام فيصل يال....يالعوبه......) ويطلع فيصل بسرعه قبل تحذفه امه بالقلاس اللي عندها
وراح يتفقد الاغراض ....طوطوط طوطوط."صوت المسج"..: منو هالفارغ اللي يرسل مسج من صباح الله خير....اول ماشاف الرقم اعتفس حاله وسارت بدمه رعشه مايحسها الا لما يجي طاريها: " صباح الخير ...فيصل انا اسفه اني تأخرت عليك والله رصيدي ماكان يكفي انا حبيت اعتذرلك "
فيصل : والله ماراح ارسلها خلها تتوب علشان تعرف تخوفني عليها ...وهو يفكر ويقرى رسالتها عشر مرات الا امه دخلت السياره
الام: فصول يامال العافيه صارلي ساعه قاعده بالسياره وانت تقلب بالجوال
فيصل: هلا وغلا بالغاليه ها خلصتي
الام: أيه خلصت يالله ....ياهوين فاطمه تصدق 9 مكالمات لم يرد عليها
فيصل: ههههههههههههههههه يمه انتي تعرفين للجوال
الام: اجل ها؟ بس انتم الي تعرفون لا وازيدك من الشعر بيت اعرف ارسل رسايل
فيصل وهو يحرك السياره: والله ؟ يالله اللحين ابيك ترسليلي مسج
الام: مسج مااعرف اعرف رساله
فيصل:هههههههه الاثنين واحد يمه
الام: يالله استعد
وانتظر5دقايق لين وصله المسج :يمه مسرع وشو انتي ياباني
الام: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انا ماكتبت شي للحين اصبر علي
المسج كان من مها تقول فيه: (ان غاب مرسولي...ترى القلب ماغاب....يبقى معك....لو الظروف ابعدتني)
وبنفس الوقت وصلت رسالة امه" فصيل انتبه للدرب" ....حس فيصل بشي غريب شاف امه وهي تقفل جهازها وتذكر مها : ماني راد عليها وشغل شريط محمد عبده "بنت النور" .........يمه اهديها ليكي .....ويقول بقلبه: ولك يااحلى مها
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::
الكويت الساعه 8بالليل:
::::::::::::::::::::::::::
مها: ياربي شفيه لايكون زعل ...ليش يزعل انا اعتذرتله واظن عذري مقنع شسويله بعد؟
يقطع حبل افكارها اتصال ساره:
ساره: قوه مها
مها ببرود: هلا ساره
ساره: شلونج؟
مها بنفس البرود: بخير
ساره: مها شفيج عسى ماشر؟
مها: مافيني شي
ساره: شهالاجابات المختصره
مها:عادي
ساره: شنو عادي انتي تعبانه؟
مها:لا
ساره: مها تكلمي.. ترى محد فاهمج كثري علميني شصاير
مها: ............
ساره: مها ليش ساكته
مها: السالفه طويله وانشالله اقولج بالجامعه واللحين ابي منج شي
ساره: انتي تامرين مو تطلبين
مها: تسلمين ياقلبي بس بغيت منج مسج عتاب
ساره: غريبه وشتبين بالعتاب انتي؟... ومنو بترسليله بالاساس؟... مو تقولين كل رفيجاتج قطعتي علاقتج فيهم؟
مها: ساره ليش تطولينها وهي قصيره قلتلج بالجامعه بقولج كل شي اللحين بتعطيني اللي قلتلج ولا لا؟
ساره: اكيد بعطيج من عندي اغلا منج .....مها لحظه شوي ...هلا يمه ....اوكيه اللحين جايه....اقول مها امي تبيني اتعشى معاها يالله اللحين اطرشلج المسج مع السلامه....
مها: مع السلامه......ساره ....سلميلي على امج
ساره: يوصل انشالله يالله تبين شي؟
مها: سلامتج
سكرت مها من عند ساره وتمت تفكر بأمها شوي عقب وصلها مسج ساره : " ماترحم اللي مات قبل انتحاره...اجرم بنفسه وانت في قلبه اجرمت ...اثر التجاره والمحبه شطاره....وانا من انصار الهوى ماتعلمت ....يفزلك جسم براه انتظاره ....ويقوم لك قلبي وانا بعد ماقمت"
مافكرت مها سيدا ارسلتها لفيصل......بس بعدها بدقيقه ندمت على اللي سوته ليش انا ذليت نفسي جذي اللحين شستفيد يمكن الرجال عنده ظروف يمكن فيه شي والله اني غثيثه"
فيصل كان عند النار لما وصله المسج كان يسوي قهوه ويقلب الحطب يمين وشمال واول ماقرى المسج قلبه عوره وهو يقول بنفسه : ليه انا قاسي للهدرجه واضح البنت تحبني وانا احبها ليه مااعيش حياتي؟ وارسلها على طول: "وتلومني فيك يوم اغليك يااغلى من جروحي ومشقيها....ابيع كل البشر واشتريك حاضر سنيني وماضيها.....ياغايب صرت افكر فيك بأول همومي وتاليها....اطلب حياتي وانا بعطيك تستاهل الروح ومهديها" ووراها ارسل رساله ثانيه : مها تسمحيلي اقولك حبيبتي! ترى انا مو قصدي اتهرب منك بس انا ابيك تأكدين من شعورك تجاهي وتحددين موقفك"
مها:" اولا:بدري على كلمة حبيبتي وثانيا: شعوري تجاهك لايمكن يتغير ....اخ عزيز لايمكن انسى فضله
انصدم فيصل لما قرى رسالتها :ياقساوتها اقولها احبك تقولي اخ عزيز ...وبدري على كلمة احبك ...ليه يامها ليه توهميني والاشعار اللي كنتي ترسلينهم لي؟ ليه تقتلين الامل وليه يتحول الحلم الجميل اللي كنت اعبشه الى كابوس ؟ ليه ياربي يصير فيني كذا؟؟؟؟؟؟ وقام فيصل وطلع من بيت الشعر اللي كان مليان رجال ...اغلق جواله وراح يم خيمته اللي فيها امه واخته بس ماكان موجود احد غير بنت فاطمه كانت نايمه والخادمه عندها ....
فيصل يمزح مع الخادمه مع ان همه كان كبير: كوماري روحي سوي قرقر مع سيلاني ثاني انا يبي يقعد مع اموره شوي ......

كوماري: كلاص انا يبي يروح بابا بس انت شوف اميره كويس
فيصل: زين جب وقومي انقلعي مابقى الا انتي تامريني
تم فيصل يتأمل اميره وهي نايمه ويتذكر مها وكلامها له ....اخ عزيز.....عزي لحالي وقلبي اللي تولع فيها وتقول اخ عزيز ....هي وين وانا وين
بس فيصل لازال يحب مها ولايمكن ينساها وقعد يحطلها الاعذار ...........*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء الرابع
الكويت:
::::::::::::::::::::::::::
اول ايام الجامعه:
::::::::::::::::::::::
في سياره ساره:
مها: صباح الخير!...................وتسلم على ساره
ساره:صباح النور ياهلا اقول مها جان قعدتي بعد
مها:لاوالله تأخرت عليج
ساره:لاماتأخرتي عادي
مها:سامحيني ياقلبي انتي عارفه بالظروف
ساره وهي تعدل الجامه:وانتي للحينج بالطابق الثالث
مها بحزن:أي
ساره: اسفه مها والله ترى موقصدي اتطنز عليج...
مها:لاعادي بس انتي ديري بالج على الدرب
مها كانت متضايقه وحاسه انها قست على فيصل اللي من هذاك اليوم مااتصل ولاحتى ارسل مسج ....
ساره: مها شفيج صارلي ساعه اكلمج؟
مها: هلا ساره بغيتي شي
ساره: والله ان فيج شي جايد بتقولين والاشلون؟
مها: ساره.....انا قلتلج بعدين اقولج كل شي
ساره: مها اعتبريني اختج واذا محتاجه شي قوليلي لايردج الا لسانج
مها: تسلمين ...ماتقصرين ياساره ادري فيج اخت وعزيزه بعد....بس انا مو محتاجه شي صدقيني
وصلوا الجامعه وساره ماقصرت مع مها علمتها كل شي هي بحاجته الاثنين كانو بنفس الكليه
ولما رجعت مها من الكليه كان خالها عند الباب وشاف ساره .....وهو فقلبه يقول" ياربي الله بلاني بغزال عذب قلبي... ومها هذي من وين عرفتها ...من بنته البنيه هذي " نزلت مها من السياره...
مها: السلام عليكم
سالم: وعليكم السلام ........اقول مها تعالي ابيج بالصاله
مها: خير خالي.... في شي جديد بعد غير سالفة الفلوس
سالم: مها متى بتعقلين ؟ عيب عليج انا خالج كلميني عدل ......وبعدين سالفة الفلوس انتهت ابيج بسالفه ثانيه
مها: خلاص ابدل ثيابي و اجيك
سالم بعصبيه: لا ...لاتبدلين ثيابك ولاشي انا ابيج اللحين قبل ترجع نوره من الشغل
وفي الصاله:
سالم: مع منو راده؟
مها: هههههههههه من صجك سالفه وسالفه وبالاخير مع منو راده؟
سالم:ممكن تردين على قد السؤال ولاتطولينها؟
مها: انت تدري مع منو انا راده وانا بعد قلتلك امس اني برد مع ساره رفيجتي
سالم: ومن بنته هذي ؟
مها: ليش بتخطبها؟؟؟؟؟؟
سالم بعصبيه: مهااااااا من حقي اعرف بنت اختي منو ترافج صح والا انا غلطان
مها: ساره بنت خالد بن روضان
سالم: وبيتهم أي منطقه؟
مها: بنفس منطقتنا القديمه
سالم: خلاص اللحين روحي بدلي ثيابج ونزلي تغدي
مها: لا انا مابي غدا تغديت بالجامعه
سالم : كيفج ....روحي ارتاحي شوي
مها بقلبها" من وين جايب كل هالحنيه والله ان وراك شي".............
سالم: اقول مها ...ماقلتيلي ....بتروحين معاها كل يوم
مها: أي ....وترى انا ماقلتلها هي اللي اصرت
الظاهر ان سالم حط ساره في باله لانه من اول يوم شافها فيه وهي صورتها في باله
بدلت مها ثيابها وفكرت بخالها ....شنو ناوي عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
السعوديه:
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
فيصل: عامر انا قررت قرار اخير مافيه غيره
عامر: شقررت بعد اللي يشوفك يقول رامسفيلد ماعندك ماعند جدتي
فيصل: قررت اسافر....... الكويت .
عامر: ايه وتدور على سندريلا
فيصل بجديه: لو سمحت بلاطنازه
عامر: يافيصل انت تغيرت منت بالاولاني هالبنت هذي لعبت بعقلك خلتك شخص ثاني حتى الضحكه حارمها على نفسك حرام اللي تسويه في نفسك خاف الله حتى الاكل ماتاكله كل هذا عشان بنت؟..... ماخبرتك ضعيف للهدرجه
فيصل: عامر انت ما جربت اللي انا جربته ...حب وفراق وهجر واشواق وجراااح كافي والله مااتحمل
عامر: ومتى ناوي تسافر الكويت
فيصل: لما اتأكد من شغله...
عامر: فيصل نصيحه من اخوك اللي ماجابته امك لاتعمل اي حاجه تندم عليها بعدين وانت منت بقدها
فيصل: لاتخاف اخوك ذيب
عامر: الله يستر منك يالذيب قم بس عشنا تراني ميت جووووووووووع
.......................................
قرر فيصل يرسل لمها مسج عادي واذا ردت عليه يفاتحها بالموضوع.....
فيصل: "شفيك لامني بغيتك تهربت ....هديت حيلي بالمشي في دروبك ....لاشرقت رجلي عن الدرب غربت ...وان اشملت رحت ومشيت لجنوبك ...لاجيت المك من ايديني تسربت......وان بان مشراقك صدمني غروبك..."
بعد نص ساعه :
مها: "لاتحسب اني اذا ابطيت ناسيك....ماينسى عشرة صاحبه غير الانذال.....حدتني ظروفي على البعد لاجيك....هم بوسط القلب والدمع همال....والا انت ياكل الغلا افتخر فيك.....وحبك سكن داخل فؤادي ولازال"
وارسلت رساله ثانيه...."فيصل انت وينك ليش هالغيبه الطويله..... اذا زعلك كلامي ...انا اسفه واي شي اطلبه مني يرضيك"
فيصل:"اناديك...ويبقى للحكي في داخلي ميعاد....ولادري ليه لاضقت بزماني قمت اناديك؟..."احبك"..ليه اكررها؟ وليه بداخلي تنعاد؟...ولو اصرخ في هــــــــــــــــــواك... مليون "احبك" ماتوفيك.........."
وارسل بعد: " ازعل؟ ...ايه انا زعلان عليكي لانك تجردتي من مشاعرك وحتى اتصال مااتصلتي علي يعني مايهمك اناحي والاميت"
مها:" لاتقول جذي والله انك تهمني بس انا انشغلت شوي مع الجامعه تدري هذا اول اسبوع لي "
فيصل: " مبروك"
مها: " الله يبارك فيك...وليش تكلمني باختصار؟"
فيصل: " الظاهر انك ماتدرين ليه انا زعلان عليكي وتراني للحين زعلان وابيك تراضيني"
مها:" يمكن زعلان لاني ماسألت عنك من زمان ....وانا عند كلمتي اطلب أي شي واراضيك "
فيصل ارسلها رسالتها اللي تقول فيها " اخ عزيز"وكتب معاها "هذا اللي مزعلني"
مها تقول في نفسها" الاخ حساس" : وهذا الشي اللي مزعلك؟ فيصل ترى انا قلت هالكلام بدون تفكير صدقني ..والله يا....حبيبي ماااقصد" .....(زادت الجرعه)
فيصل يسوي روحه ثقيل:"بدري على كلمة حبيبي"تذكرينها" ...انا ماراح اقولك مثل ماقلتي وترى كلمتك هذي انتظرها من زمان ...مها ارجوك كافي والله مليت فراقك ..ذبحني"
مها:" اذا انا جرحتك بشي اتمنى انك تنساه وتسامحني على كل مابدر مني ....والفراق شي مو بيدي هذا امر من الله"
فيصل: " تصدقيني اذا قلتلك اني احبك؟ وابغى اعرف ردك و هالمره ابنسى اني اخ عزيز وابغى منك كلام ثاني ومابغى غير الصراحه"
تأخرت مها بالرد شوي لانها تمت تفكر بكلامه ....هي بعد تحبه يمكن اكثر من حبه لها بس خلت الشي هذا بقلبها على امل ان الايام تمحيه..
مها:" انا بقولك الصراحه بس ترى اول ماارسل الرساله لك بسكر جهازي وماراح اشوف ردك الى بكره الصبح...الصراحه اني مااحبك ....مااحبك وبس الا اموووووووووت فيك"
تأكد فيصل من اللي بغى يعرفه وهو بعد حس انها تحبه علشان جذي ماتفاجىء ................"حلو الحب"
وبعد هالاعتراف من الطرفين صارت العلاقه بينهم اقوى بس كانت مواضيعهم محترمه:::::::::::>لايروح بالكم بعيد<
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
ساره:يااخت مها صارلنا شهر من داومنا ومااشوفج قلتيلي على طول سرحانه وبدنيا ثانيه انتي شفيج؟
مها: اقولج عن شنو ؟؟؟؟؟
ساره: والله مادري اسألي نفسج؟؟؟ا
مها:..........
ساره:للحول ...ردينا على السرحان ...يابنت الناس سالفتج اللي قبل قلتيلي بقولج عنها
مها: أييييي تذكرت والله هي سالفه وحده وشاغله بالي
ساره :الا قولي واحد وشاغل بالج
مها:اذا بتمين تكلمين بهالاسلوب انسي اقولج شي
ساره: اسفين يالغالين.....يالله عاد قولي والله شكلي بموت اذا ماقلتيلي
وقالتلها مها السالفه كلها من طقطق لين السلام عليكم.....
ساره: الله الله على الحب والله انج مو هينه حتى انتي تحبين
مها: وليش مااحب طايحه من عينج انا وبعدين من قالج اني احبه ؟
ساره: خلي سوالف العبط هذي وجذبي على غيري ....شنو اخر التطورات..
مها: عادي ....بس مسجات شعر
ساره: يعني ماكلمتيه ولا مره؟
مها: بس مره بعيد الفطر اللي طاف
ساره بسخريه: ومتى ناويه تكلمينه مره ثانيه بعيد الضحيه الجاي
مها: موجنج تمصخرين؟
ساره: تبيني احلف انه يحبج؟ وانج تحبينه؟
مها والظاهر ان الموضوع شدها: أي تكفين حلفي...
ساره: ليش يامها ناقصج الدليل؟ وليش مو واثقه ان الرجال يحبج واكثر من اهله؟ ....والدليل انه رفض بنت خالته مثل ماقالج
مها: بس ياساره انا خايفه ان كل اللي يقوله لي جذب وانه يلعب علي والله انا خايفه ومتردده..
ساره وهي تقلد مها: يجذب ويلعب علي....انتي خبله الرجال دافعلج اللي وراه واللي دونه ومتسلف اكثر من 10الاف بالكويتي تقولين يلعب معاج
سكتت مها وتذكرت ايام المستشفى والعذاب اللي تحملته والضغط النفسي والجسمي اللي كان عليها .....نزلت دموعها وبجت بصمت
ساره: مها انتي تبجين؟
مها:.....................
ساره وهي تتجه صوب مها: مها ياقلبي والله ماكنت اقصد اضايقج بشي سامحيني
مها ارتفع صوتها وهي تبجي: والله محتاجتهم ياساره والله اني بدونهم مااسوى ليش ياربي ليش مااخذتني معاهم؟؟؟؟
ساره: تعوذي من ابليس يامها ولاتقولين جذي ترى هذا اعتراض على امر الله حرام عليج استغفري ربج وادعيلهم بالرحمه
مها وهي تمسح دموعها: انا ضايعه ياساره والله ضايعه ولااحد مهتم فيني ولايدري عني احد لو اموت بغرفتي محد يسأل عني ...ترى انا اكابر بس اعترفلج اني ضعيفه ..ضعيفه حيل ..انا مثل الي عايم بالبحر والامواج تضربه يمين وشمال...مدري شنو اللي لي واللي علي وليمتى بتم جذي؟
ساره ماعرفت شتقول لمها لان فعلا معاها حق : مها حبيبتي ...ترى مايهون علي اشوفج تعذبين جذي وانا مابيدي شي ياحياتي انا مستعده اكون لج الاخت والام والابو بعد احنا كم مها عندنا؟ خلاص اللي صار صار وهذا امر الله
مها: ................
ساره: اقولج شي يونس ؟
مها: مااظن في شي يونس اللحين
ساره: المحاضره:.....ترى طافت علينا ....ردينا ايام قبل ايام النحشات.....تذكرينها
مها وهي تبتسم :ايام... لاونشجع البنات على النحشات بعد....
ساره: أي جذي ابتسمي وخلي الهموم وراج
"ياضايق الصدر بالله وسع الخاطر...دنياك يازين ماتستاهل الضيقه.....حسايف الحزن يغشى وجهك الطاهر...والود في وجنتك حرام تغريقه...يفداك قلب على ماتشتهي حاضر....يفداك باللي بقى لي من معاليقه ...مافات خله ولاتهتم من باكر ...."
ساره:"وهذا مسج مني اذا يرضيج" ....كانت علاقة مها مع ساره قبل الحادث قويه وحتى بعد الحادث
مها تبتسم وتطالع ساره: مشكوره ياساره على وقفتج معاي
ساره: يامها انا ماسويت شي يستحق الشكر وترى غيري مستعد يضحي بحياته عشانج
مها: فاهمتج ياساره ...بس شنو المطلوب مني ؟
ساره: المطلوب منج تنادين الفلبينيه اللي وراج لاني بتغدى جعت
مها: هههههههههه
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

في السعوديه عامر وفيصل يستعدون للسفر للكويت
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::
فيصل وهو في السياره: يالله ياعامر ترانا تأخرنا ...
عامر: ياابن الحلال اصبر لاحق عليها ..ترى ورانا اهل نسلم عليهم
فيصل وهو يحرك السياره: كل هذا سلام ...خلصنا يااخي.....عندك شي والا حرك
عامر: حرك يااخي ذبحتنا ...ورانا طريق طويل ...وترى من اللحين اقولك ماراح اتعب نفسي بشي انت اللي تحمل كل شي لاتنسى اني مخلي اشغالي و....
يقاطعه فيصل : بس بس تراك ذبحتنا خلاص انا اللي اتحمل ماعليك من شي بس اكرمنا بسكوتك
عامر: اقول فيصل امك كيف رضت تخليك تسافر العاده ماتخليك الا بطلعة الروح؟
فيصل: ومن قالك انها تدري اني مسافر؟
عامر: كيف يعني؟ موحرام عليك تروح دون شور امك!
فيصل: انا قلتلها اني مسافر لأبها ماقلتلها اني مسافر برى المملكه
عامر: فيصل انت مقتنع باللي تسويه ؟ وتعتقد امك لودرت وشراح يصير؟
فيصل:ياعامر وانا اخوك.... امي على عيني وعلى راسي واللي انا اسويه ماظنتي يغضبها لان انا لي الحق اختار الانسانه اللي اعيش معها طول عمري
عامر: طيب انت واثق ان البنت ترضى تزوجك؟
فيصل: ليه وانا وشفيني عشان ترفضني؟ ماناقصني شي والحمدلله
عامر: طيب انت سألتها؟ عرفت هي تبغاك والا لا؟
فيصل: لا بس انا عندي احساس انها ماترفضني
عامر: اختك تعرف باللي ناوي تسويه؟
فيصل: محد يعرف غير الله ثم انت.... واختي مثل امي على بالها اني رايح ابها
عامر:اول مره يافيصل احس ان اللي تسويه غلط ...
فيصل: اصبر وشوف وبتعرف بالاخير ان اللي اسويه صحيح لانها حياتي وانا اللي برتاح بالاخير
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
ام فيصل: فاطمه انا احس ان اخوكي ماهو على بعضه ...علميني فيه شي
فاطمه: يمه ترى فيصل تغير حيل خصوصاعقب السالفه اللي صارت السنه اللي طافت
ام فيصل: وانتي للحين تذكرينها ...انا ادري اني غلطت واعترفت بخطاي
فاطمه: فيصل رجال يمه وصعب ينسى بسهوله ....انتي جرحتيه واهنتي مشاعره
ام فيصل: اشوفك كبرتي اللي سويته مع انه مايستاهل
فاطمه: يمه انتي ظربتيه قدام اللي يسوى واللي مايسوى وهو رجال كبير عمره22 سنه
ام فيصل: الظاهر انك نسيتي وش كان مسوي ؟
فاطمه: مانسيت بس مهما كان كبر غلطته المفروض انك ماتضربينه
ام فيصل: لاتنسين انه طلع المستأجرين من بيتي ...وبعدين انا ماظربته حيل
فاطمه: اولا المستأجرين يمه ماكانو زينين وسمعتهم خايسه وفوق هذا عزابيه ...وبعدين انتي ظربتيه قدام واحد منهم وهذي تعتبر اهانه يمه
ام فيصل: اللي صار صار وانتي مثل ماتدرين اني ندمت على اللي سويته وطلعت المستأجرين من البيت
وتأسفت منه وهو رضى عني اعرفه فيصل مايزعل على امه
فاطمه: بالرغم من انه ولدك الوحيد الا انه ماكان يحس انك تهتمين فيه ...اهملتيه يمه ولو أي احد مكانه كان انحرف بس فيصل كان غير عن كل الشباب
ام فيصل: وانا وش اهملته فيه كل اللي كان يحتاجه كنت اعطيه ؟
فاطمه: على قولتك اللي صار صار وماله داعي ننبش بالماضي ....
ابو فيصل كان رجال طيب وصالح لكن الله بلاه بحرمه نسره ...كانت دوم تعارضه وتكسر كلمته وهو متحملها عشان عياله..... وكان رجال تعبان معه ضغط وسكر ...ومات بسبب ارتفاع الضغط لما كان يتهاوش مع ام فيصل وهي بدورها كانت تحر قلبه اللي كان على قده ...ام فيصل تزوجته وهي صغيره عمرها 15 سنه وهو كان كبير وضعف عمرها وهذا السبب اللي كرها فيه مع انه "ابو فيصل " كان يحبها بس للاسف ماكان حبه بمحله .....فيصل وفاطمه كانوا متأكدين بداخلهم ان امهم هي السبب في موتت ابوهم بس مابينوا لبعض .
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
من صوب ثاني كان سالم خال مها في كل يوم يزيد اعجابه بساره صديقة مها وفي كل يوم كان يكره زوجته اكثر وييلعن الساعه اللي تزوجها فيها ....وقرر انه ....يتعرف عليها ......
سالم: روبيكا....روحي نادي مها بسرعه خلي يجي
روبيكا: بابا انا مايروه فوق انا في خاف شوف ساعه كم
سالم: لعنبو دارج انتي تخوفين ديره بكاملها ......يالله روحي ناديها لاكف على وجهج الاسود اللحين
روبيكا: زييييييين لايسوي جنجان واجد...
وتروح روبيكا تنادي مها اللي كانت تكمل البحث :
روبيكا: مها ....هذا بابا سالم يبي انتي
مها : اوووووووف هذا وقته ....شنو يبي ؟
روبيكا: انا ماكو يعرف...روهي انتي شوف ..هذا سوي جنجان حق انا
مها: والله ياروبيكا محد مظلوم بهالبيت غيري انا وياج
روبيكا: لايسوي كلام واجد انا مايعرف انتي شنو قول
مها: زين يالله امشي خلينا نشوف شيبي معزبج هذا
وتنزل مها للصاله:
مها: هلا خالي ...بغيت شي ؟
وقبل يرد خالها ...رن تلفونها النقال:
مها: هلا ساره ....اي أي اوراقج عندي ...خلاص اوكيه انا اجيبهم بكره انشالله....اوكــــــــيه...مع السلامه
سالم انتفض قلبه لما سمع اسمها....
سالم: اقول مها ...ممكن نقالج دقيقه...
مها بتردد: ليش؟
سالم: شنو ليش؟ حرام اشوفه
مها بخوف: ها ؟ لالا مو حرام ....بس فيه خصوصيات
سالم وبدى الشك يتسرب لقلبه: وانتي شعندج من خصوصيات ها! اقولج عطيني
مها تركض لغرفتها ويلحقها سالم ....ومسك ايدها ولفها ورى ظهرها واخذ التلفون من ايدها الثانيه وهو يقول: انتي شعندج ليش رحتي تركظين؟ شفيج؟
سكتت مها وتمت تطالع تعابير وجهه وهو يقلب بالتلفون .....انصدمت لما شافته يطلع جهازه وينقل رقم .....*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*أبي تفاااااااااعل اكثررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر    ................*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء الخامس:
سالم: انتي بنت معقده ...اخذي تلفونج وطسي غرفتج وان شفت رقعة وجهج مسحته بالارض .....الحمدلله والشكر
مها خذت التلفون منه وايدينها ترتجف ورجولها مو قادره تشيلها ....قعدت على الارض ومسكت التلفون وشافته كل شي مثل ماكان
هي خافت ان خالها يقرى مسجات فيصل اللي كانت مخزنه اسمه بحرف "f" .....بس خالها ماكان ماخذ باله من الاسماء غير اسم واحد هو ساره ...... راحت مها غرفتها وهي للحين خايفه وقلبها يدق بسرعه ...ماكانت متأكده من ان خالها اخذ رقم فيصل او لا ....
سالم من صوب ثاني ماكانت الارض شايلته من الفرحه وعلى طول خزن الرقم بتلفونه بإسم"فرق كبير" وكان يقصد فيه الفرق بينها وبين زوجته ....

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
فيصل: عامر انت نمت ؟
عامر: ................
فيصل: عامر؟
عامر: ............
فيصل: فرصه ماتنتطوف خلني اتصل على حبيبة قلبي واقولها اني بدربي لها
ويتصل فيصل على مها اللي انصدمت اكثر لما شافت رقمه .....وكلمت
مها بصوت خائف: الووو
فيصل: هلا وغلا براعية هالصوت
مها بارتباك: هلاهلا فيصل
فيصل: عندك احد ؟
مها: لا ماعندي احد
فيصل: اجل وشفيكي خايفه ؟ رصيدك يكفي ندردش مع بعض شويه
مها حست بإرتياح: أي يكفي ....شخبارك فيصل؟
فيصل: وشخبار واحد سمع صوتك .....اكيد انه بخير وشاف العافيه
مها : مو للهدرجه
فيصل: للهدرجه واكثر ...ياحبيبتي انتي ماتدرين انتي بالنسبه لي ايش
مها بدلع : أيـــــــــــــــــــــــش؟
فيصل: ههههههه اعتبر الباب مفتوح لي واعبر على كيفي؟
مها: ..............
فيصل: السكوت علامة الرضا
مها: ليش ماتخليني انا اللي اعبر ؟ كل انت اللي تعبر وانا ساكته
فيصل: يعني فيه مشاعر بقلبك لي؟
مها: وانت توك تدري؟
فيصل: ههههههه ادري من زمان بس ابي اسمعها منك
مها: مدري والله بس احس اني من عرفتك ماودي اخسرك .....صح ان الظرف اللي تعرفنا فيه على بعضنا كان مو مناسب ...بس يمكن كان خير لي ولك ....صدقني يافيصل اناعمري ماكلمت أي واحد غيرك ولا اعرف شلون اعبر عن شعوري تجاهك ...
فيصل: قولي كلمه وحده
مها تستهبل: كلمه وحده
فيصل: هههههههههه ...اقول مها ياحلو الاستهبال,....يالله قولي انا استناكي
مها: أي شقول والله مدري
فيصل: قولي الكلمه اللي عذبتني وعذبت ملايين غيري
مها: مو وقته
فيصل: الا وقته ونص
مها تضيع السالفه: فيصل انت وينك اللحين؟
فيصل: انا جايك بالدرب ياحياتي
مها: هههههه أي صح وانا انطرك
فيصل: ترى انا ما ا ت غ ش م ر معاكي..... تذكرين هالكلمه "اتمغشر" اللحين صرت اضبطها
مها تضحك
فيصل: يازيـــــــــــــــــــــــــن الضحكه ويازين راعيتها عساها دوم انشالله
مها: فيصل ابي انام نعسانه ووراي دوام
فيصل: نغزه قويه يعني تبيني اسكر
مها : أي
فيصل: مابي
مها: انا بسكر وانت كيفك ....
فيصل: مها ماودي اسكر
مها: ولا انا بس .......
فيصل: لا تقولين ماعندك رصيد
مها: قلتلك عندي والله
فيصل: خليني اجي الكويت والله لعوضك عن كل شي
مها: انــــــت ويــــــنك
فيصل: انا بقلبك .....والا انا غلطان
مها: لا والله منت بغلطان ....
فيصل : مها بتنامين
مها: انت كيفك
فيصل: اسف لازعاجك .........ممكن اغنيلك
مها: والله اذا صوتك حلو فلا تبخل علينا
فيصل: بما انك اول واخر مره تحبي ....فأهديلك هالاغنيه
فيصل كان صوته حلو وغنالها اغنية :
حــــــــــايره والشـــــوق بين عيونـــــــج........خــــــــــــــايفه تحبـــــين ويـــــــــــــلومونج
ضـــــــــــالــــه بنص الدرب محــــتـــــاره.......مـــــاتــــــعرفين هذا العـــــــشق واســــراره
والــــــســـــهر ذبــــــــل ســـــواد عيــــــونج
فيصل: وســـــــــلامـــــتك
مها: كمل .....
فيصل: كافي ياحياتي الحين نامي والجايات اكثر من الرايحات
مها: يالله تصبح على خير ...
فيصل: مها تغطي عدل ترى الجو بارد
مها : انـــــــــشالله على امرك تبي شي بعد ؟
فيصل: ماابغى غير سلامتك
مها: مع السلامه
فيصل: مع السلامه
ويسكر فيصل التلفون وهو يكمل اغنيته
عامر وهو يلتفت على صوب فيصل : " ياعيني على الرومانسيه يااخي "
فيصل منصدم : هي انت من متى قاعد
عامر : من " هلا وغلا براعية هالصوت"
فيصل منحرج: وليه ماقلتلي انك قاعد ؟
عامر: اقول وقف وانزل ...شبعت نوم ودي اسوق .......ارتاح انت
ومن صوب ثاني " مهـــــــا" كانت حاسه بشي غريب " ياربي شنو نهاية هالحب لايكون هو يتسلى معاي؟ لالا فيصل مايتسلى مشاعره حقيقيه تجاهي ....واضح انه يحبني ...وانا ليش ماانام احسنلي ؟ "
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: 
وصل فيصل الكويت بالفجر وارتاحوا بفندق يومين ......
عامر: فيصل صارلنا يومين وانت ماسويت شي ؟
فيصل: اليوم انشالله بروح للعنوان اللي عطتني واخطبها رسمي من وليها اللي هو خالها
عامر: طيب وليه مارحتله اليومين اللي فاتوا
فيصل: حبيت اريح شوي
عامر: وخويتك.....ماكلمتها
عصب فيصل لما سمع كلمة عامر: لو سمحت لاتقول خويتي !
عامر: وانت ليه معصب؟ شتبغاني اقول ...حبيبتك؟
فيصل: لاتقول شي ويالله جهز عمرك خلنا نمشي
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
سالم يتصل على ساره :
ساره: الو نعم ؟
سالم : مرحبا
ساره: مراحب ...من بغيت
سالم: بغيتج
ساره: شكلك غلطان بالرقم
سالم: ليش هذا مو تلفون ساره
ساره: منو انت ؟
سالم: اسمعي ياساره انا رجال سيدا وماعندي خرابيط و...
ساره: هييييييي انت شتبي؟
سالم: ............
ساره: لوسمحت ترى انت ماتهمني كائنا من كان حتى لو تعرفني مو مهم عندي ولاعاد تتصل على هالرقم رجاء
وتسكر ساره التلفون بوجهه ........
سالم: ماعليه يالغاليه ...اصيدج اصيدج
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
عامر: انت تقول ان هي عطتك هالعنوان ؟ انت متأكد منه؟
فيصل: أي والله متأكد حتى شوف هذي الورقه اللي عطتني
عامر: طيب جرب طق الباب مره ثانيه .....
في هذه الاثناء مر بجنبهم ولد ....وساله فيصل عن اهل البيت وقالهم ان اللي كانوا ساكنين فيه ماتوا وهذا البيت أجار مو ملك لهم
عامر: طيب اتصل يافيصل عليها واسألها
فيصل: ماكو غير هالحل ....الحين اتصل ...
يتصل فيصل على مها .....وكان بجنبه عامر
مها : الو
فيصل: هلا مها ...كيف الحال
فيصل: بخير
فيصل: اقول مها ...العنوان اللي عطيتيني لما كنا بالمطار
مها: شفيه؟ فيصل انت وينك اللحين ؟
فيصل: مها انا بالكويت ممكن تقوليلي انتي وين ساكنه
مها منصدمه : وشتسوي بالكويت؟
فيصل: ابغى اخطبك....ابيك ابغى اتزوجك انتي
مها: فيصل انت من صجك
فيصل: أي ....واذا انتي منتي موافقه علي قوليلي من الحين علشان ارجع مكان ماجيت
مها: انت بصراحه فاجأتني ...ليش ماقلتلي من زمان عالاقل عطيتني فرصه افكر
فيصل: تفكرين! تفكرين بإيش؟ مها الحين ابغى اسمع رايك ...يا أي يا لا
مها: اذا علي انا ماكو مشكله وين القى احسن منك؟ بس خالي...ظنك يوافق
فيصل: وليه مايوافق ؟ مها ترى كلنا عيال ادم وحوا مابينا فرق
مها: والله مدري اخاف يردك يافيصل والله اخاف
فيصل: اذا انتي تبيني ماعلي من اكبر راس...وخالك ماعليكي منه خليه علي ...والحين ممكن تعطيني العنوان
وتعطيه مها العنوان ويروح فيصل مع عامر لبيت خال مها ......
::::::::::::::::::::::
فيصل: وشخبارك ياابو علي
سالم باستغراب: هلا والله بخير
عامر: الصراحه ياابوعلي احنا قاصدينك انت بالذات وجايين من السعوديه مخصوص عشانك
سالم: خير فيه شي؟ لان انا الصراحه والله مااعرفكم ....واول مره اشوفك
فيصل: انا بدخل بالموضوع بسرعه لاني مااحب المقدمات....
سالم: وانا مثلك تفضل قول.....
فيصل:الصراحه انا جاي اخطب
سالم: نعم؟! ومنو تخطب؟.....اكيد انت غلطان انا ماعندي بنات للزواج
عامر: احنا جايين نخطب بنت اختك لخويي فيصل
سالم باستغراب: شنووو؟ ومنو انتم؟ وشعرفكم فيها؟
فيصل: انا لي ولد خاله بالكويت وكان ساكن عند بيت اختك الاولاني وهو اللي ذكرها لي
سالم: وليش خلصوا حريم السعوديه جاي تخطب هني ؟
فيصل:.............
عامر: ياابو علي احنا ماجينا نخطب الا عقب ماسمعنا عن اهلها الطيبين
سالم: ممكن اعرف منو انت؟
عامر: انا عامر وهذا صديقي فيصل
سالم: وانت يااخ فيصل ماعندك اهل؟ مالك ام وابو؟
فيصل: وليه اجيب العائله كلها معي؟انا اللي بعرس والا اهلي
سالم: اسف؟ ماعندي بنات للزواج
فيصل: طيب اذا انت خايف ان احنا ناس بدون اصل اسأل عنا
سالم: والله انك فاضي اطق درب للسعوديه علشان اسال عنك ...ليش ماوراي اشغال؟
عامر يحاول انه يتدارك الموقف: ياابو علي ...فيصل رجال طيب وهو يدور القرب منكم واطلب المهر اللي تبغيه واحنا حاضرين
سالم وهو يفكر:ها.....لا خلاص انا قلت لا يعني لا
فيصل: طيب انا بعطيك فرصه فكر على راحتك وبجيك عقب كم يوم
سالم:...........
فيصل: فمان الله
ويطلع فيصل وعامر من عند ابو علي ...اللي قعد يفكر في السالفه ....
:::::::::::::
نوره: وانشالله تبي ترفضه
سالم: لاوالله عندج غير هالحل؟
نوره: انا بعرف انت ليش خبل ؟
سالم: نوره شهالكلام؟
نوره: انت تبي البنت تطيح بجبدك ؟
سالم: الرجاجيل واجد وهي توها صغيره
نوره: اولا: البنت مو صغيره ...ثانيا: انا معاك ان الرجاجيل واجد بس تذكر ان بنت اختك المصون محد يعرفها هني على طول بغرفتها...انت ماتبي تفتك منها ...مصاريف ومسئوليه ...ياسالم والبنت تروح الجامعه وتطلع لا ومع رفيجتها ...يعني انت ماتدري وين تروح ووين تجي ....
سالم بعد تفكير: شقصدج يعني؟
نوره: اقول بدل ماتجيبلك فضيحه زوجها وافتك من شرها
سالم: بس مااقدر
نوره باستهزاء: شنو؟ ماتقدر !لايكون ماتقدر على فرقاها؟ انت متى عرفتها ...ياخي البنت هذي من جت بيتنا وانا احس انها هم على قلبي .....ياسالم لاتنسى ان امها لها نصيب في بيت اهلها وباقي الورث والاملاك ..كل شي لها نصيب فيه ...يعني جت من حظك
سالم: والله اني ماني فاهم شي من اللي تقولينه
نوره: ياسالم ياحبيبي انت لازم تصير فهيم ...لما انت تبعد مها خارج الكويت بفعلتك هذي تكسب اشيا كثيره منها انك تبعدها عن الميراث و...
يقاطعها سالم بعصبيه: اهلي بعدهم ماماتوا يانوره والا تبين تورثينهم وهو حيين
نوره: بعد عمر طويل انشالله ..انت شفيك ليش معصب...صدقني بتكسب كثير لما تبعدها
طلع سالم من البيت وهو يفكر بكلامها ....وفي السياره تذكر ساره ...
ساره بعصبيه: نعم
سالم: انعم الله عليج ...ليش معصبه؟ هدي هدي
ساره: لوسمحت انا كم مره قلتلك لاتتصل على هالرقم
سالم: احــــــبج
تنصدم مها من جرأته وتسكر التلفون بوجهه ...وهي تقول فقلبها شيبي هذا؟
الجزء السادس:
مها: االظاهر انك ماعرفت خالي للحين؟
فيصل: والله يامها اني ماخذك ماخذك ...ومثل ماقاتلك بالمطار بالحلال
مها: ممكن سؤال؟
فيصل: تفضلي
مها: ......اهلك...يدرون؟
فيصل: مها انا بكون صريح معاكي ...
مها: وانا مابي غير الصراحه
فيصل: اهلي مايعرفون اني جاي الكويت
مها: ليش؟ فاطمه ماتدري؟
فيصل: لا وامي لودرت ممكن تعارض
مها: انا متفهمه لموقفها والصراحه ماالومها...فيصل ارجوك اذا زواجك لي يفرق بينك وبين اهلك ارجوك لاتكمل هالزواج وارجع لاهلك ...
فيصل: مـــســــتحيل اتركك مهما كان .....واهلي خسروني قبل اخسرهم
مها: فيصل انت شقاعد تقول ؟
فيصل: السالفه طويـــــــله اقولك بعدين انشالله لما نتزوج
مها: عندك امل ؟
فيصل: كل الامل ياامل حياتي
مها: فيصل اخاف انت شفقان علي وشايفني مسكينه قلت اكسب اجر فيها؟ ارجوك يافيصل لاتلعب بمشاعري وتعيشني بحلم حلو وبعدين تصدمني
فيصل: ايش هالكلام يامها والله ان كل اللي تقولينه مش على بالي انا والله حبيتك لذاك مش عشان ظروفك
مها: طيب انا عندي محاضره اللحين ...اخليك
فيصل: اقول مها ...خالك مافاتحك بالموضوع ؟
مها بحزن: لا....
فيصل: لاتخافين ياشمعة حياتي انا لك وانتي لي وانشالله اليوم انا عندكم
مها: حيالك الله بس ارجوك تحمل من خالي ترى لسانه متبري منه
فيصل: انا عشانك اتحمل كل شي
مها: والله تعبتك معاي اول وتالي
فيصل : تعبك راحه ....يالله مع السلامه
مها: مع السلامه ...
ساره: اعوذ بالله كل هذا مكالمه مو جنج نسيتيني
مها: ساره تعتقدين خالي بيوافق ؟
ساره: علمي علمج ...خالج هذا مايندرى شيدور تحت راسه
مها: والله اني امس اصلي طول الليل وادعي الله انه يوافق
ساره: انتي من صجج بتتركين ديرتج وتغربين ؟
مها: مافي احد يستحق اقعد عشانه
ساره: واهون عليج تخليني ؟
مها: ساره ترى للحين ترى ماصار شي ...وانا اتوقع ان خالي يرفض وبتم طول العمر مجابلتج لي ما تزهقين مني
ساره تضحك: يــــــــــارب مايوافــــــــــــــــــق
مها: ساره وثول لاتقولين جذي ويالله قومي لاتطوفنا المحاضره
::::::::::::::::::::::
سالم: خلاص انا بشاور البنت واردلكم خبر
فيصل وهو يحاول يخفي فرحته:الصراحه ان مامعانا وقت
سالم: خلاص انت تعال باجر انشالله
عامر: الله يكتب اللي فيه الخير
سالم يستهزىء بعامر: انشالله خير يالمرافق
سكت عامر مع انه كان يقدر يرد عليه ويوقفه عند حده بس شاف نظرات فيصل تترجاه يسكت
عامر: والله انه غاثني بس والله عشانك ساكت
فيصل: يامعود انا ماصدقت يوافق
عامر: مبدئيا بس
فيصل: شتقصد؟
عامر: اخاف يافيصل يحط شروط تعجيزيه
فيصل: كل مايطلب فيه انا حاضر
عامر: بس انت عليك سلفه كبيره وماتقدر تاخذ ثانيه
فيصل: ماعليك ادبرها اتسلف من اللي معاي بالدوام او من رجل اختي
عامر: افا يافيصل والله انك زعلتني وانا وين رحت؟
فيصل: انت اخ عزيز وغالي ....بس انت وشعندك ياحسره ؟
عامر: اللي تامر فيه وصدقني اجيبلك اللي تحتاجه
فيصل : ماتقصر يالغالي
:::::::::::::::
سالم: وهذي كل السالفه..... انتي شرايج؟
مها: والله ياخالي الشور شورك وانا مالي راي بعد رايك
سالم: الصراحه اني مااعرف الرجال بس والله شكله خوش ولد
نوره: اقول مها.....وافقي ترى مو كل يوم البنت يجيلها خطيب....." نوره كانت تبي فرقا مها اليوم قبل باجر مو كرها فيها ...كرها في ساره اللي شافتها خطر كبير عليها وعلى زوجها"
مها بقلبها"انتي مالج شغل": والله ياخالي الامر بيدك ...."ماكانت مها تبي تبين لخالها انها تبيه علشان مايشك بالسالفه"
سالم: وانا برفضه ...الصراحه مايصلحلج
مها وهو مصدومه: لــــــــــــيش؟
سالم: مو توج تقولين كيفك؟
مها: صح بس انا من حقي اني اقرر حياتي وانا حره فيها
سالم بمكر:انتي تعرفينه ؟
مها: وانا شعرفني فيه؟ بس ياخالي انا مابي اثقل عليكم اكثر والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال بمعنى الحديث "من اتاكم من ترضون دينهم فزوجوه"
سالم: ههههههه يعني تبينه؟
مها: ............
سالم: ادري انج تبين فرقى بيتنا اليوم قبل باجر
مها تنزل راسها: ..........
سالم: السكوت علامة الرضا بس انا ماراح اوافق الا بشرط
مها متفاجئه: وشنووو شرطك؟
سالم: قدمي تنازلات...
مها: اكثر من اللي قدمته لك؟
سالم: هذا زواج مو لعبه بعدين ابيج تعرفين شي ماراح ازوجج من أي شخص مهما كان الا لما تنازلين عن كل المعاش لي ........اظنج ماراح تحتاجينه ...مايسوى عليج تجين كل شهر عشان 200دينار؟
مها: الظاهر انك ماتدري شكثر احتاج هالميتين ؟
سالم: والله عاد كيفج هالميتين تنفعني انا اكثر احتاجهم علف للدجاج والغنم اللي بالمزرعه
مها: واذا رفضت اعطيك؟
سالم: ارفض تزوجين طول العمر
مها تروح غرفتها وهي معصبه من كلام خالها..........انتهازي بشكل فضيع
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
وفي اليوم الثاني ترجع مها من الجامعه وتلقى خالها كالعاده عند الباب
ساره: ابعرف خالج هذا مايشتغل ماوراه شي على طول عند الباب حفظت وجهه
مها: والله مدري عنه ياساره
ساره: لا ويغني بعد ....
مها: الظاهر معجب
ساره باستعباط: معجب بمنو؟
مها: فيني!يعني بمنو فيج انتي ...يالله تبين شي ؟
ساره: سلامتج ...وعطيني الموجز ها؟
مها: اوكيه مع السلامه
نزلت مها من عند ساره وكان خالها مقابلها ويطالع ساره
مها: خالي شفيك صارلي ساعه اكلمك
سالم: هلا هلا شبغيتي ..؟
مها: موافقه
سالم: موافقه على شنو؟
مها: اتنازلك عن ال200 ابعرف خالي لو 2000 شتسوي فيني
سالم: أي والله ذكرتيني الرجال بيجي اليوم ....خلاص مبروك مقدما
مها وهي تحس بفرحه اول مره تحس فيها: الله يبارك فييييييك
وراحت بسرعه لغرفتها ..........اتصلت على فيصل...
مها متفاعله: باركلي يافيصل خالي وافق خالي وافق
فيصل مستانس: لا والله مااباركلك الا ابارك لعمري يابعد عمري
مها وهي تبكي : واخيرا يافيصل واخيرا بعيش معاك
فيصل: لاتبكي ياقلبي والله لعوضك عن كل دمعه واخليها بسمه
مها: انا ابجي من فرحتي والله
فيصل: وانا وشقاعدله الحين جايكم
مها: لالالا لا تجي الحين اخاف خالي يشك بالموضوع
فيصل: معك حق ورى صلاة العصر انا جايكم مع المملك
مها: بس انا خايفه يافيصل خايفه
فيصل: خايفه من وشو بعد؟خلاص كل احلامنا بتحقق مع بعض انشالله
مها:خالي طماع واخاف يحط عليك مهر تعجيزي؟..
فيصل: من حقه يطلب اللي يبيه! مدام انتي بنت اخته
مها: مابي اكلف عليك اكثر من اول
فيصل: فداكي... والله تستاهلين... لو تطلبي عيوني انا حاضر
مها: والله مدري شقولك ؟
فيصل: لاتقولي شي خلينا نفرح بصمت
مها: اول مره احس اني ابي شي ويصيرلي
فيصل: صحيح يامها صحيح انتي تبيني ؟
مها: .........
فيصل: لاتسكتين قوليها .....قولي احبك
مها: ........
فيصل: خليني اسمعها منك ....ارجوك
مها: انا بروح الحين ابدل ثيابي ...تامر على شي؟
فيصل: الظاهر منتي ناويه تقولينها .....
مها: كل شي بوقته حلو
فيصل: طيب ,,,,,مع السلامه
مها: لاتزعل
فيصل: ازعل من روحي ولا ازعل منك
مها: مع السلامه
فيصل : مع السلامه
وبعد المكالمه بدلت مها ثيابها وانسدحت على سريرها ...كانت فرحانه من كل قلبها اول مره تحس بالفرح من عقب موتت اهلها .......ابتسمت وكتبت مسج لفيصل ...
مها:"مشكور دخلت السعاده بدنياي ....واخذتني من بحر ياس عميقي ...
فيصل:"لاتنبهر ماجاك مني قليل....انت تستاهل وانا طبعي كريم.....انت مامثلك بهالدنيا بديل....انت آيه صاغها الرب العظيم ....لو يشوفك فاقد العقل الهبيل .....صار مامثله بهالدنيا حكيم .....يكفي انك صرت للشمس البديل...والقمر في غيبتك يصبح يتيم...
::::::::::::::::::::::
ام فيصل تتصل على فاطمه : عزوز ووجع تراك غثيتني قم ناد امك
عبدالعزيز: وانتي كله معصبه .....طيب استني بناديها
فاطمه: هلا يمه
ام فيصل: وينك من زمان صارلي ساعه استنى على الخط
فاطمه: كنت اطبخ الغدا
ام فيصل: ليه مارحتي المدرسه اليوم؟
فاطمه: لا استأذنت من المديره .
ام فيصل: وخادمتك وينهي ماتطبخ الغدا
فاطمه: ارسلتها عند مشاعل بيت جيرانا ماعندها خادمتك
ام فيصل: وليه مسئوله عنها انتي ؟
فاطمه: حرام يمه الحرمه واصله بتولد والخدامه ماوراها شغل تروح تساعدها
ام فيصل: والله مدري متى بتتركين هالطيبه....الا اقول فيصل شبلاه ماصار يتصل كل هذا ابها ؟
فاطمه: خليه يستانس يمه...... بروحه بيداوم الاسبوع الجاي....... خليه يغير جو
ام فيصل:انتي متأكده ان مافيه شي؟
فاطمه:يمه الله يهديكي مافيه الا العافيه انشالله
::::::::::::::::::::::::
سالم: الف مبروك يااخ فيصل البنت موافقه
فيصل: الله يبارك فيك....اروح اجيب المملك
سالم: لاحق يااخي خلها بكره
فيصل: صدقني مامعي وقت
سالم: بس احنا مااتفقنا على المهر...
فيصل: أي صحيح اللي تامر فيه انا حاضر ....
سالم: والله انا ماراح اطلب منك فوق طاقتك .....10 الاف
فيصل: عشرة الاف كويتي يعني ....فوق ال100الف ريال..
سالم: عليييك نور
فيصل بتوسل: لا ياابو علي ارجوك 100الف كثير شاري سياره انا؟
سالم: بتعرس ببلاش انت ؟ والله كيفك عاد...تبيها ادفع العشره
فيصل وهو يحاول معاه انه يخفف عليه ليين وصل المهر 7الاف .......
فيصل: خلاص الصراحه انا مااعرف وين المملك ممكن تشوفه لنا
سالم: اسأل ولد خالتك.....
فيصل: طيب ورى المغرب انشالله بجيبه ...اتمنى انك تكون موجود
سالم: لحظه والفلوس متى تجيبهم ؟
فيصل: اول شي نملك واروح السعوديه اجيب المهر واجي
سالم : انا في انتظارك .........بعد المغرب مو تطول
فيصل وهو طالع ........يناديه سالم: اقووول فيصل انت بتعرس على وحده ماعمرك شفتها بحياتك
فيصل "بقلبه": لواني ماشفتها ...وشجايبني عند الحين " .....مدام انت خالها اكيد بتطلع مزيونه
سالم: صدقت وبتشوفها انشالله بعد الملجه ...
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::
وبعد ماطلعوا فيصل وعامر من عند ابو علي ....
فيصل: عامر شفيك اليوم ماتكلمت ولا كلمه
عامر: مالي خلق عليه ....
فيصل: الا قول مالك خلق علي
عامر: ياابن الحلال لا انت عارف معزتك عندي
فيصل: طيب شفيك متضايق؟
عامر: خايف من ابو علي ذا اخاف انه ينصب عليك
فيصل: ماعليك منه البنت تقولي انه موافق وماعنده أي اعتراض لو دفعتله
عامر: طيب ودنا من هالاسواق اللي يقولون مليانه مزيونات
فيصل: ههههههههه حتى هنا تغازل
عامر: ماني مغازل بس ابمتع عيوني مليت من شوفتك مقابلني 24ساعه
فيصل حس انه مضيق على رفيجه : انت تامر يالسبع كم عامر عندنا
:::::::::::::::::::::::
سالم: شفيها هذي ماترد علي .....اقول حمد ممكن نقالك شوي
حمد واحد من ربع سالم: أي تفضل
سالم : هم ماترد ....وين راحت بس
سالم: مشكور حمد .........
ويحاول انه يتصل عليها اكثر من عشر مرات ...وبالاخير طفرت منه واغلقت جهازها ....
..........................
بعد المغرب ومها قاعده عند خالها :
سالم: اقول مها ترى الرجال بيشوفج ها لاتروحين فوق خلج هني مالي خلق اناديج
مها بخجل مصطنع: شرط يشوفني يعني ..؟
سالم: تعرفين تستحين انتي ...اي شرط يشوفج عجل ها يتزوج وحده مايعرفها
مها: زين بكون هني ...
سالم: تكشخي عاد.... لايشوفج وينحاش
مها: شدعوه...موللهدرجه انا جيكره
علي: يبا في ثلاث رجاجيل يبونك بره
سالم: اكيد الجماعه وصلوا يالله مها سوي مثل ماقلتلج
مها بقلبها: الحمدلله والشكر لو عندك بنت ماقلتلها جذي
.............
سالم: اكتب بالعقد ...ان المهر 7 الاف
فيصل: افا ياابو علي منت واثق اني بعطيك
سالم: واثق بس الاحتياط واجب
وتمت الملكه على خير .............
فيصل بينه وبين سالم: واللحين ممكن اشوفها
سالم: أي بعد صارت زوجتك ....تفضل داخل ....وانت يالمرافق اقعد هني لاتحرك وان لحقتنا ياويلك
فيصل: عامر ماهو بجاهل حتى تقوله هالكلام ياابو علي ترى مهما كان صديقي وماارضى عليه
سالم: لا بعد تعال طقني اتغشمر معاه والا ماتعرفون الغشمره
فيصل: طيب طيب يالله عاد خلنا نشوف البنت
سالم يدخل فيصل الصاله الداخليه وينادي مها ....
سالم يقول لمها : ربع ساعه واجيج ها ....
مها: خالي وين رايح خلك معانا
سالم: هذا الحين زوجج وابخليكم على راحتكم
فيصل كان قاعد بالصاله منزل راسه ويفكر بمها ...بيشوفها عقب فراااق طويل ...ياترى تغيرت ؟
دخلت مها عليه وشافته ماكانت مصدقه : السلام عليكم
فز فيصل من مكانه وماصدق اللي تشوفه عيونه .............انصدم لما شافها ......*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء السابع :
فيصل وهو واقف ورجوله مو قادره تشيله: و....وعليكم السلام والرحمه
مها تغيرت... تغيرت واجد..احلوت اكثر .....استردت عافيتها
تم الاثنين ساكتين وهو يطالعون بعض ....
فيصل وهو يقعد بالكنبه اللي مقابلتها : واخيرا يامها واخيرا انا وياك على ذمة الله ورسوله
مها تطالع تحت وساكته:..........الحمدلله على كل حال
فيصل: انا مسافر بكره.....وبدبر المبلغ وانشالله الاسبوع الجاي او اللي وراه بجيبه ...يعني لاتخافين لو تأخرت
مها: ............
فيصل: ليه ساكته؟
مها: كم طلب خالي ؟
فيصل وهو يتنهد: سبعه....بس ادبرها لاتحاتين
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
من صوب ثاني : اتصل سالم على ساره .....
ساره بعصبيه: نعم ؟انت وبعدين معاك ممكن تنسى هالرقم
سالم ببرود: لحظه شوي شوي خلينا نتفاهم
ساره: نتفاهم على شنو ؟مابيني وبينك شي
سالم: بينا شي كبيييييييييييير
ساره: انا بعرف انت شتبي بالضبط؟
سالم: ابيج .....احبج يابنت الناس
ساره: انت واحد فاضي وماتستحي على وجهك ....واذا تماديت اكثر من جذي انا مضطره اغير رقمي
سالم: اسمي سالم....مايذكرج هالاسم بشي؟
ساره تفكر"لايكون هذا خال مها": سالم خال مها
سالم: هو بشحمه ولحمه
ساره: ..............
سالم: شفيج ساكته ؟اكيييد مصدومه
ساره: انت رجال متزوج وعندك عيال ماتستحي تغازل ؟
سالم: انا حبيتج ياساره وبتزوجج اظن مافيها شي .....ترى الشرع حلل اربع
ساره: اقول امي تناديني يالله مع السلامه
وماعطته فرصه يرد .........
رد ابو علي لمها وفيصل وهو يحس بداخله انه حقق انتصار ....
وفي السياره:
عامر: فيصل والله ماابغى اخرب عليك فرحتك .....بس الله يخليك ودني المستشفى
فيصل: افــــا.....شفيك عسى ماشر...
عامر: والله مدري ياخوك احس بطني بينفجر....الم فظيع
في المستشفى:
الدكتور: ماعليه شر انشالله عطيناه مسكن للالم والظاهر انه مو منظم الاكل
فيصل: دكتور يعني مافيه خطوره عليه..
الدكتور: ابدا ماعليه الا العافيه ..انا كتبتله علاج بس لازم يستمر فيه
فيصل: طيب احنا بنسافر بكره ماعليه شي ها؟
الدكتور: المسأله بسيطه ياأخ فيصل يقدر يروح ويجي عادي
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
الصبح :
مها : ساره ولا عليج امر ممكن تمرين البنك اللحين ..؟
ساره: شتبين بالبنك؟
مها: بعدين بتعرفين كل شي ...اللحين مريه
ساره: تامرين امر ياعروسه ...
مها: تو الناس .....
وتتصل مها على فيصل:
مها: صباح الخير ...
ساره : ياعيني على الذرابه؟؟؟؟؟
فيصل: هلا مها ؟ خرعتيني فيه شي؟
مها: لا...تطمن ماكو شي ...بس بغيت اعرف متى بتروح؟
فيصل: بعد صلاة الظهر انشالله ...ليه؟
مها: ابيك تمرني بالجامعه الساعه 10
فيصل: مها في شي ؟
مها: انت شفيك مستغرب ...والله ماكو شي ...بس بغيت اعطيك شغله
فيصل: خير انشالله...
مها: يالله مع السلامه..
فيصل: لحظه مها.....وين الجامعه هذي بعد؟
مها: كلية الاداب بمنطقة كيفان ....
فيصل: خلاص انا بجي بتكسي والله مااعرف المناطق هنا...
مها: خلاص انطرك 10 مو تنسى!!!!!
فيصل: طيب ...وانا انسى روحي
....................
ساره: بعرف شتبين فيه؟
مها: يعني شبي فيه ....بعطيه فلوس
ساره: فلووووووووووس!!!!!!وليش؟
مها: خالي طالب منه مبلغ جايد
ساره: يامها هذا مهر ومايصير البنت تدفع مهرها......خبري بس الافلام الهنديه
مها: اقول ..الرجال مايقدر يدفع كل هالمهر بعدين انا برجعله شي قليل من اللي سواه عشاني
تروح مها البنك وتسحب الالف ولو انه مايسوي شي بس هذا اللي بيدها ........وطلبت من ساره انها توقف عند مكتبه ...واشترت علبه وكيس وكرت
:::::::::::::::::
الساعه 10 الاربع عند باب الكليه:
ساره: ايوا....ايوا... مها شعليج حبيب القلب بالدرب
مها: طلبتج ساره تكفين روحي لاتقعدين عندي
ساره: طالع هذي شتقول....اخليج مع الرجال بروحكم ...مايجوز
مها: ياغبيه الرجال اللي تكلمين عنه صار زوجي ...
ساره: خلاص بخليج ...
مها: ومن قالج اني بقعد معاج ....
وبهالحظه هذي نزل فيصل من السياره وقرب من صوبها ..
ساره: ايالخايسه ...ليش ماقلتيلي انه حلو ....يهبل ...والله يطير العقل
مها: اذكري الله ....اسم الله على رجلي جان ماصار فيه شي
ساره: هههههه ماشالله والله يهنيج معاه...............وتدخل ساره داخل الكليه "تلاقيني بالمكتبه"
فيصل: السلام عليكم...
مها: هلا وعليكم السلام
فيصل: اكيد مناديتني تبي تشوفيني قبل اروح ...تصدقين حتى انا كان ودي اشوفك قبل امشي
مها: أي صح....وبعد في شي ثاني ...
فيصل: .........
مها: بغيت اعطيك شي...
فيصل: وشو؟؟؟
مها: هذا الكيس فيه ظرف ....ومابيك تفتحه الا لما توصل السعوديه بالسلامه
فيصل مستغرب: وشفيه هالكيس....؟
مها: شوية اوراق...
فيصل: وش اوراقه؟
مها: ياكثر اسألتك ....يالله احلف انك ماتفتحه الا لما توصل
فيصل: مو قبل مااعرف وشفيه...
مها: قلتلك اوراق .....المحاضره بتبدي بعد دقيقتين ...وغلاتي عندك لاتفتحه الا لما توصل هناك
فيصل: طيب طيب والله ماافتحه الا لما اوصل انشالله ..
مها: يالله تروح وترد بالسلامه ...
فيصل: وبس....؟! هذا اللي قدرتي عليه ...
مها: وشتبيني اسوي يعني؟
فيصل: مها ترى انا بسافر ها؟ يعني وراي طريق ابغى شي منك يسليني طول الطريق
مها:..........
فيصل: ممكن....
مها: انا فاهمه قصدك ...بس مستحيل اعطيك اللي تبيه
فيصل: ايييي ليه عاد؟ خلاص ترى انتي حلال علي الحين...
مها: فيصل يالله انا تأخرت ....." وتمد ايدها له "
فيصل يمسك على ايدها : ماودي اهدك .....
مها :............
فيصل : اشوفك بخير انشالله يوم تكونين عروستي ....وانشالله الاسبوع الجاي انا عندك
مها:على خير انشالله....ايدي فيصل خلها...شوف الناس شلون يطالعون
فيصل ينزل ايده: كيفهم...انا ماسويت شي غلط ...يكفي اناظر في عيونك اللي بنحرم منها اسبوع..الله يعيني
مها تودعه وتدخل للكليه وقلبها حزين على فراقه ..وفيصل يرجع للفندق مع عامر لان بعد ساعتين بيمشون
فيصل طول الطريق يفكر بالكيس اللي عطته مها شنو ممكن يكون فيه .....
ومها مستانسه لانها تقدر تكلم فيصل على كيفها طول الاسبوع لان زوج المستقبل شرالها كرت ب20 دينار
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::
وفي الطريق ارسل لمها:"خلنـــــــــــــــــــــي ...قصة هوى تسكن كيانك...خلني صورة مسافر في سماك...وخذ حياتي شمعة زمانك....وخذ عيووني ماسكن فيها (سواك)....ولمني ثم"ضمني"بأقصى حنانك...ولمني ياجعلني كلي فدااااااااك...
مها:"ياعلني ماذوق حزنك ولا ابكيك...ياللي تسليني طرايف علومك...لك خافقي خله معك في مساريك...يسري معك لاضقت ينقل همومك ....تزهر حياته يوم يسمع غناويك...على صدى صوتك يعيش محرومك ..."
فيصل:" مها قلبي احترق...والفضول ذبحني ..ممكن افتح الكيس...؟"
مها:" كيــــــــفك سو اللي يريحك مدام انك طلعت من الكويت"
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
سالم: انتي اسمعيني بالاول ....ساره ...صدقيني انا مااحب سوالف المغازل والخرابيط ...انا واحد سيدا ماعرفت هالسوالف وانا صغير ..اعرفها اللحين يوم كبرت....؟ صدقيني انا حبيتج من اول مره شفتج فيها ...وانا مو مرتاح مع زوجتي وساكت عليها بس عشان العيال والا صدقيني مااعاملها على انها زوجتي...
ساره: خلصت؟
سالم: ارجوج جربيني...
ساره: مع السلامه..
سالم: ساره فكري بالكلام اللي قلتلج ...خلينا نعيش الحب...والله لأخليج اسعد انسانه بالدنيا
ساره: اكون سعيده لو ابتعدت عني ...
سالم: حرام عليج ليش تحرميني منج؟
ساره: لاني مو واثقه منك؟
سالم: والله العظيم احبج ...الا اموووووووووت عليج
ساره:........
سالم: صدقيني اني ماالعب عليج ..
ساره:......
سالم: ساره
ساره: نعم ..؟
سالم: لاتحطيلي رفض لما اتصل عليج مره ثانيه ..
ساره: يصير خير...
الظاهر ان ساره بدت تحب سالم يمكن لان امها تطلقت من ابوها من كانت صغيره وابتعدت عن ابوها واخوانها...يمكن كانت في حاجه لوجود رجل في حياتها...ويمكن حبته لانه كبير في السن مقارنه بعمرها وان اللي بكبره مو فاضيين يلعبون على الناس...ويمكن لأنها حست ان مشاعره حقيقيه ....
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
فيصل انصدم لما عرف اللي بالكيس وحس بإهانه ....وهو يقول بقلبه..."يعني وشقصدها؟ انا رجال واتحمل ...مابقى الا الحريم يدفعون مهرك يافيصل ...
وطول الطريق وهو ساكت وتغيرت حالته ..
عامر: فيصل وشفيك؟.....المفروض انك تستانس وتفرح؟
فيصل بدون نفس: مافيني شي
عامر: الا فيك شي تغبي علي انا ياخوك ؟
فيصل: متضايق شوي..
عامر: اذا على المهر ولايهمك ..
فيصل: مو بس المهر..
عامر: اول الطريق كنت مستانس وشاق البسمه ...واللحين تغيرت حالتك؟
فيصل: قلتلك متضايق شوي..
عامر بنفاذ صبر: ايييي وشمنه؟؟؟؟؟؟
فيصل: اشيا واجد براسي مضايقتني.........ويشغل شريط عراقي:" صحيح مااشوفك بعد"
عامر: انا بعرف انت وشتبغى بالعراقي شغل ياخي محمد عبدو طلال مداح عبدالمجيد ...يمكن انت الوحيد بالسعوديه اللي تحب الاغاني العراقيه ...
مارد عليه فيصل وتم يفكر بمها ...."ليه سوت كذااااااااااااا"
::::::::::::::
سالم: نوره ترى مالي خلقلج
نوره: ممكن اعرف ليش؟ شفيها يعني لو طلبت منك توديني السوق
سالم: وانا ليش جايب السواق بالله ؟ وليش ادفعله معاش؟
نوره: اولا مو انت اللي جايبه...ثانيا انا اللي ادفع معاشه..
سالم: تعايريني يانوره....انتي ماقلتيلي جيب سواق ولو قلتيلي جان ماقصرت معاج
نوره: هذي مو سالفتنا....
سالم: سوق ماني موديج لان بصراحه مالي خلق ..خليها وقت ثاني
نوره بحقد: زين ياسالم زين............وتطلع من الغرفه
سالم: ولييييييييييييييييييييييييي
من صوب ثاني كان تفكير مها كله بردة فعل فيصل ....شنو ممكن تكون
....................
فيصل تذكر الكرت اللي مافتحه ..,قرر يقرى اللي فيه:
" فيصل...اتمنى انك تكون بخير..ارجو ان تقبل هالالف ولو انها شويه وصدقني لو عندي اكثر عطيتك"
فيصل بقلبه: بعـــــــــد بتعطيني...لايامها كفاني ماجاني
ويوصل فيصل السعوديه الساعه اربع الفجر .....للعلم السياره تعطلت فيهم بنص الطريق وتأخروا
كان الكل نايم والبيت هادي .....كان جوعان ونعسان .....بس النوم غلب جفنه ونسى جوعه
::::::::::::::::
الخميس الساعه ثلاث العصر :
::::::::::::
فاطمه: فيصل قوم الحمدلله على السلامه .....
فيصل وهو يسلم عليها : هلا فاطمه الله يسلمك
فاطمه: متى وصلت؟
فيصل: الفجر...
فاطمه: طيب قوم اخذلك دش على مااسويلك لقمه تاكلها
فيصل: أي والله جوعان ومشتاق لطباخك
فاطمه: بس لاتنسى تزور امي ترى قلتلها انك رجعت ...مسكينه كل يوم تسأل عليك
فيصل: طيب...طيب
- فيصل عند امه- وبعد السلام عليها:
ام فيصل: مابغيت...
فيصل: وشسوي يمه هرج وسوالف وقوم ماينمل من قعدتهم ..وبعدين انا ماطولت ..كلها يومين
ام فيصل: 4 ايام ماهن يومين
فيصل: مثل الشي يمه
ام فيصل: وشلون ابها هي بارده هالسنه؟
فيصل: أي.... بارده........ماشفتي وشجبتلك يمه
ام فيصل: ها وريني وش جبت ؟
وعقب ما عطاها فيصل صوغتها ....
ام فيصل: اقعد عندي اليوم تعشى
فيصل: مايحتاج يمه...
ام فيصل: وش اللي مايحتاج؟
فيصل: ماابغى اتعبك ....
ام فيصل: وانا ابتعب ...انت وشعليك؟
فيصل: ........
ام فيصل: وشفيك ؟ منت على بعضك في شي مضايقك؟
فيصل: لا وشيكون مضايقني يعني ..؟
ام فيصل: ولدي واعرفك ...علمني شبلاك؟
فصيل: صدقيني مافيني شي واذا بتقعدين تسألين ترى مااتعشى عندك
ام فيصل: لا خلاص ماحنا سائلينك ........
::::::::::::::::::::
مها: الو هلا ساره شلونج؟
ساره: بخير هلا والله انتي شلونج؟
مها: مو بخير..
ساره: افاااااااا!!!!!!!!! ليش شصاير؟
مها: فيصل
ساره: شفيه بعد؟
مها: احس انه زعل
ساره: على شنو يزعل ؟ انتي ماغلطتي بالعكس المفروض يستانس
مها: انتي ماتعرفينه ...
ساره: يعني شبتسوين؟
مها: انا اسألج ...شسوي؟
ساره: اتصلي عليه ..
مها: لا مابي خايفه ..اخاف من ردة فعله
ساره تفكر: امممممممم ...دزيله مسج
مها: فكرت بعد .....برايج ادزله ؟؟؟؟؟ والله محتاره
ساره: أي دزيله شفيها يعني
مها: اوكيه...اخليج اللحين
ساره: علميني بآخر التطورات ها.
مها: زين ...مع السلامه
وتسكر مها من ساره وتقعد تفكر شتكتبله .....
مها:"الحمدلله على السلامه....مدري شقولك بس اتمنى انك ماتزعل علي وانك تفهم موقفي"
ونطرت ساعه كامله مارد عليها ....خافت وبدت الشكوك تسرب لقلبها....."لايكون صارله شي؟"
فيصل قرى رسالتها بس مارد عليها كان يتعشى ببيت امه ........ولما خلص :
فيصل: يالله يمه مع السلامه....
ام فيصل: لاوالله ماتروح ....الليله تمرح عندي
فيصل: تمرح عندك العافيه....انا لازم اروح يوم السبت يبدى دوامي
ام فيصل: لا والله حلفت عليك ماتروح ..الليله تنام هنا وبكره انشالله بعد صلاة الجمعه تمشي ....اقعد عندي يوليدي ودي اكحل عيني بشوفتك ....تدري هالاربع ايام مرت علي كنها اربع سنين ...
وبعد الحاح شديد من امه قرر انه ينام عندها هالليله ....قعد يسولف معاها لي الساعه 12 عقب راح لفراشه وامه راحت تنام ......
تقلب على فراشه لكن ماجاه النوم ...كان يفكر بمها .......وقال :انا وراي مااروح واحط جوالي على المنبه يقعدني على صلاة الجمعه وانام وارتاح "
الرسائل الوارده:1
مها:"فيصل ...ليش ماترد علي ...لاتصير قاسي للهدرجه...حرام تعذب بنت مالها الا الله ثم انت "
وشاف وقت الرساله كان: 11ونص ...رق قلبه لها وكسرت خاطره ...قرر يتصل عليها....
مها كانت نايمه بس وعت على صوت التلفون اللي نسته جنبها: الووووووو
فيصل: هلا مها ....انتي نايمه؟
فزت مها من نومها لما سمعت صوته: هلا فيصل انت بخيييييييير؟؟؟؟
فيصل: انا بخير تطمني....انا اسف لإزعاجك
مها: انا ماكنت نايمه بس غفيت شوي ....
فيصل يتنهد: مها ....شايفتني فقير والا عاجز وماني قادر ادفع مهر..هديتك صدمتني بصراحه
مها: كنت متأكده ان الشي هذا بيزعلك...بقولك كلام ...واتمنى انك تسمعني للاخر وماتقاطعني
فيصل: تفضلي انا اسمعك ..
مها وهي تطلع بره غرفتها بالسطح: فيصل ...انت تحملت واجد عشاني انا حاسه بمعاناتك ترى مافيها شي اذا ساعدتك وخالي طماع وصدقني بياخذ نص المهر هذا اذا ماياخذه كله ...الفلوس اللي عطيتك مو قصدي انها تكون مهر لي انا قصدي اني ارد الدين اللي علي ....واللي صرفته علي بالمستشفى...فيصل لاتحرمني منك انا مابي هالسالفه تطول ودي اتزوجك اليوم قبل بكره ...انا عارفه بظروفك وعارفه انك بتواجه مشاكل مع اهلك بسبتي ...وصدقني راح اتحمل كل شي عشانك......
فيصل: خلصتي كلامك ؟
مها: خلصت واتمنى انك تقتنع فيه..
فيصل بعد تفكير: طيب طيب
مها: شنو اللي طيب؟
فيصل: قبلت عذرك ...فهمتك اللحين ..
مها: الحمدلله ...ومره ثانيه لاتعلقني اذا كنت زعلان مني تكلم قول لاتحط بقلبك
فيصل: احبك يامها..
مها: شجاب طاري الحب؟
فيصل: طاري الحب بكل لحظه معاي ...
مها:اسفه يافيصل اذا ضايقتك بشي ..
فيصل: اللحين اقولك احبك تقولي اسفه..
مها: يمكن مااستاهل كل هالحب الكبير
فيصل: الا تستاهلي واكثر من الحب بعد
مها: ياريت اقدر اردلك ولو جزء بسيط من اللي بذلته عشاني ...
فيصل: تقدرين والله تقدرين...
مها وهي تدخل غرفتها: شلون؟
فيصل: اني اكون دوم في قلبك ومااطلع منه واني اعيش معك العمر كله مرتاح وانك تسعديني
مها: بحاول وانشالله اكون عند حسن ظنك ....
فيصل: ياليتك عندي الحين.....عارفه شكنت بسوي فيكي؟
مها: مدري؟
فيصل: تعرفين بس انتي تبيني اتكلم اكثر...تعطيني مجال
مها: فيصل....انت جريء
فيصل: واللي يكلم قمر مثلك مايكون جريء؟ بس انا اشوفك تراوغين ماتبيني اقول ..
مها: مااحب اسبق الاحداث...احب كل شي بوقته..
فيصل: ياكثر ماسمعت هالكلمه منك...خلينا نستانس شوي
مها: نستانس بشنوو؟
فيصل: ياويلي على حالي..
مها: وليش بعد؟
فيصل: اخذتلي وحده ماهي رومانسيه
مها: وانت تعرف الرومانسيه؟
فيصل: انتي اللي ماتعرفينها والا انا اسم الله علي كل شي اعرفه
مها: زين ياابو الرومانسيه ....نبي ننام
فيصل: اهب....طلعتي مو هينه ....تبغى تنام بعد ...تو الناس لاحقه لاحقه...مافيكي صبر
مها: هيييي ...لاتفهم كل شي على كيفك ياابو الافكار انت.. انا قصدي بنام حسبي الله عليك ماخليتني انام
فيصل: وانا وشعلي ...شذنبي اذا حبك لي حرمك النوم
مها: فيصل والله ميته نعاس السوالف معاك ماتنمل
فيصل: ياكثر مايزفونك يافيصل الله يعينك على حرمتك ....شكلها لسانها طويل
مها: انا لساني طويل ها ؟؟؟؟ يالله تصبح على خير
فيصل يضحك: وانتي من اهل الخير لاتزعلين ها؟ وادعيلي الله يعيني بكره
مها بإستغراب: على شنو؟
فيصل: بقول لامي اني تزوجتك
مها: والله خايفه...
فيصل: خايفه من ايش؟
مها: اخاف تحدك تطلقني
فيصل: ماعاش الرجال اللي يحدنه الحريم
مها: هذي امك واخاف تغضب عليك
فيصل: مو من حقها ....
مها: من حقها واكثر
فيصل: الله يعيني وبس ....قبل كنت اقول من سابع المستحيلات اتزوجك واللحين خلاص مافي شي مستحيل
مها: الله يكون بعونك....يا....حبيبي
فيصل متفاجىء: هــــــــا؟ وشقلتي ....عيدي عيدي!
مها: قلت الله يعبينك
فيصل: وشقلتي وراها؟
مها: فيصل اسفه والله طلعت عفويه
فيصل يصرخ: وليه تأسفين ليه؟ ابيك تقولينها مره ثانيه حرام عليكي عذبتي قلبي معاكي...
مها:........
فيصل: والله اذا ماقلتي والله لازعل عليكي
مها: لا خلاص الا زعلك ...على شرط اقولها واسكر التلفون
فيصل: وانا اسمعك
مها: فيصل انت اكثر من حبيبي ...انت حياتي وعمري ودنيتي
وتسكر مها التلفون ......استانس فيصل من كلامها وطرشلها مسج : " واخيرا كلام حلو يطلع منك ...اللهم زد وبارك....عسانا دوم سمن على عسل وعسالله مايفرق بينا... "
مها:" امــــــــين"
::::::::::::::::::::::::::
يقوم فيصل على صلاة الجمعه .............ولما رجع البيت :
فيصل: يمه ...تعالي ابيك بموضوع
ام فيصل: خير انشالله
فيصل: هو خير اكيد ...بس انا بعلمك قبل لايدري أي انسان ثاني حتى فاطمه ماقلتلها
ام فيصل: هذا انا قعدت قول وشعندك....انشالله ناوي تعرس
فيصل مرتبك: يمه ارجوكي طلبتك تفهميني .......
ام فيصل: أي تكلم قول اكلت قلبي...
فيصل: انا ملكتلي على وحده ...
توقعون شنو ردة فعل ام فيصل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟**
*

----------


## شوق البحر

مشكووووووووووووووووووره اخت   الله يعطيك الف الف عافيه وسلامه  :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:  


بقول شئ ممكن بضربك مره ثانيه ههههههههههه امزح  :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:

----------


## أمل الظهور

يلا قلعاويه 

القصة كثير مشوقة 


نبغى التكملة بأسرع وقت 

عجبتني كثير 

يعطيك الف الف الف عافيه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بصراحة القصة روعة 
انا قريتها قبل كدا بجوالي 
وعجبتني وصحت صياح  
الله يعين الي يقرونها اول مرة

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء الثامن:
ام فيصل:ههههههههههههه
فيصل: تضحكين على ايش يمه ؟ اكيد فرحانه عشاني
ام فيصل: يحليلك يافيصل....تعرف تمزح 
فيصل وهو واقف: انا ماامزح يمه انا اتكلم جد ...
ام فيصل: وشتقول انت؟
فيصل: يمه انا رجال كبير عمري 24سنه ومن حقي اتخذ قراري بإيدي 
ام فيصل منصدمه: تزوج وماتقولي يا....
فيصل: يمه انا عارف البنت وعارف اخلاقها و....
ام فيصل بعصبيه: انت تخبلت ومن ذي الا وحده من بنات الشارع اللي يقطن نفسهم على الرجال 
فيصل: لاتقولي عنها كذا يمه ..
ام فيصل تصارخ: وتدافع عنها بعد؟؟؟؟؟؟
فيصل بقلبه"لوعرفت انها موسعوديه وشتسوي فيني"
ام فيصل: إتطلقها...
فيصل: وشقاعد تقولين انتي.....خلاص اناملكت عليها 
ام فيصل: تطلقها يعني تطلقها
فيصل: لا 
ام فيصل: ومن هذي اللي تعصي امك عشانها .....بنت من؟؟؟
فيصل وهو يقط قنبله ثانيه: مو سعوديه
ام فيصل: وبعد مو سعوديه اجل اكييييييد سوريه....فصول ووجع انت وين مسافر؟
فيصل: ولاسوريه.......يمه انا تزوجت كويتيه
ام فيصل: هيه انت وشقاعد تقول حسبي الله عليك من ولد رفعت ضغطي لعنبو دارك احن عليك من اربع سنين تزوج موزه ويوم طارت البنت من ايدك وتزوجت .....اه ياراسي ياويلي على حالي .
فيصل: يمه ارجوك افهميني ....كل ام تدور على راحة ولدها وانا راحتي معاها...
ام فيصل: وانت و شعرفك فيها؟؟؟
فيصل: مو مهم وشلون عرفتها المهم اني عرفتها وخلاص وجايك ابيك تساعديني .....خالها طالب مهر كبير وابيك تساعديني...يمه انا مالي غيرك
ام فيصل: اطلع بره منت بولدي ان ماطلقتها 
فيصل بتوسل: لايمه ارجوك انا بحاجتك ....لاتخلين عني والله اني احب البنت واشوف ان راحتي معها لاتحرميني من فرحه انا بحاجتها ....
ام فيصل تصرخ: اقولك اطلع بره ولنت بولدي ان ماطلقتها 
يطلع فيصل من البيت وهو حاس ان هموم الدنيا على راسه ويرجع بيت اخته: 
فيصل: فاطمه وين ابو عبدالعزيز؟
فاطمه: اللحين يرجع تبغى غدى والا تغديت عند امي ....؟
فيصل: ايه تغديت....تغديت هم وكدر من امك.....اذا جا زوجك ناديني ابغاه بسالفه وانتي بعد معاه
عرفت فاطمه ان السالفه فيها إن واتصلت على امها اللي خبرتها بكل السالفه ....
طقطق ممكن ادخل...
فيصل: تفضلي يافاطمه.... وتدخل فاطمه ...وتقعد على السرير مقابله اخوها
فيصل: وينه سعد؟
فاطمه تطالع فيصل ومانطقت بكلمه..
فيصل: اكيد اتصلتي على امك وقالتلك بكل القصه
فاطمه: يعني سويتها يافيصل وتزوجت مها؟؟؟
فيصل ماهو قادر يحط عينه بعينها:احبها يافاطمه واحس ان حياتي جحيم بلياها...
فاطمه: انت قد اللي سويته؟
فيصل: ماسويت شي غلط ....فاطمه انا بغيتها بالحلال
فاطمه بهدوء وبدون أي انفعالات: وليه ماقلتلنا؟
فيصل: كنت عارف انكم بتمنعوني...
فاطمه: مانمنعك الا اذا كنت عامل حاجه غلط
فيصل وصوته مخنوق: احبها والله احبها ...
فاطمه: حبك لها شي وانك تغضب امك شي ثاني..
فيصل وهو يصرخ: امي وامي وامي ترى ذبحتنا امك هذي محد عافس حياتي غيرها هي سبب حزني وقهري ..اول مره اشوف ام ماتبغى راحة ولدها..ترى انا مليت من هالعيشه سكت سنين وماني قادر اسكت اكثر ..حرام عليكم ياناس مستكثرين سعادتي ..انا ماضريت احد لما قررت اتزوج اللي حبها قلبي ليه تعاملوني كذا؟؟
انهار فيصل من كل اعماقه حبه لمها كان كبييييييير حيل قعد يبكي بصمت وهو منزل راسه
فاطمه: فيصل انت تبكي؟
مارد عليها فيصل ....
فاطمه آلمها هالموقف وصارت تبكي معه...لانها اول مره تشوف اخوها الوحيد مقهور
فيصل بأسى: بذمتك اذكريلي شي واحد سوته امي عشاني ؟ امي قاسيه يافاطمه حاولت اني اكبر بعينها بس كانت دايما تنتقدني... عمري ماحسيت انها امي عمري ماحسيت انها تحبني من قلبها ...قهرتني يافاطمه وشمتت الناس فيني ...مع اني ولدها الوحيد ...بخلت علي بمشاعرها وحنانها....ومها بعد عمري مها لمست فيها الام اللي ممكن تعوضني عن امي حسيت بحنانها وطيبة قلبها ...تحبني يافاطمه تحبني من قلبها اول مره احس ان احد يحبني ويدللني عشت معها اجمل لحظات عمري......
فاطمه ترفع راس اخوها وتمسح دموعه: مبروك يافيصل تستاهل ياخوي والله يهنيك 
فيصل يضم اخته : الله لا يحرمني منك الله يخليكي لي انتي امي وابوي وكل هلي محد غيرك فتحتله قلبي ومحد غيرك فتحلي بيته ....
فاطمه: تستاهل ياخوي بس هذي امك غصبن عني وعنك وانك تراضيها حق ...والله سبحانه وتعالى وصانا فيها بكتابه العظيم "وبالولدين احسانا" لاتنكر فضلها ...
فيصل: ....................
فاطمه: حاول فيها ...كلمها اكثر من مره يمكن تقتنع...
فيصل: طردتني وقالت ماتكلمني الا لما اطلق مها
فاطمه: مايضر لو حاولت وانا بحاول بعد قد مااقدر ....
فيصل: اكيد بحاول ...
فاطمه: ماقلتلي شلون تزوجتها؟
قالها فيصل السالفه كلها ....
فاطمه: طيب والمهر كثير شلون تجيبه؟90الف ريال 
فيصل: علشان كذا انا ابغى سعد زوجك يساعدني 
فاطمه بعد تفكير: طيب انت تقول انك قدرت على12الف ريال وعامر المسكين بيعطيك 10الاف وانا بعطيك 24الف....وببيع كرسي الذهب اللي عندي
فيصل: لايافاطمه تكفين لاتبيعين شي من ذهبك 
فاطمه: اصلا انا مااحتاجه اللحين ومن زمان كنت ببيعه...ويجيب تقريبا14الف ....يعني باقي 30الف
فيصل: ابيع سيارتي وتجيب اكثر من ثلاثين..
فاطمه: خل سيارتك لك لاتبيعها ولاشي....انابكلم سعد وانشالله مايقصر
فيصل: والله اني مستحي منه..
فاطمه: هذا ولد عمك وان مانفعك بوقت ضيقتك متى ينفعك..
فيصل: عسى الله يقدرني واردهم
فاطمه:ماقلتلي سلفتك اللي بالبنك ماخلصت ؟
فيصل: لا بقى كثير وماتخلص مني لي 5سنين 
فاطمه: لا كثير خمس....
فيصل: الله يعيني..
فاطمه: طيب انا بطلع تبغى غدى؟
فيصل: لالالا تعبان وابغى ارتاح شوي...
فاطمه:طيب على راحتك ....
فاطمه وهي طالعه:"فيصل ترى بقول لسعد القصه كامله ها؟"
فيصل: قوليله يافطوم خلاص مابقى احد اغبي عليه
وتطلع فاطمه وتقول لسعد زوجها القصه كامله ..
بعد صلاة العصر وعند باب المسجد:
سعد: اقول فيصل...تعال بغيتك بسالفه
فيصل مستحي: هلا بولد العم..
سعد: هلافيك...تركب معي والا اركب معك؟
فيصل: اركب معك انا جاي مشي مو بسياره
سعد: طيب حياك..
وفي السياره:
سعد: مبروك يالنسيب
فيصل: الله يبارك فيك...اكيد فاطمه قالتلك السالفه كامله
سعد: أي نعم ...بس انا زعلان عليك ...كيف تروح لاتقول ولاتكلم ..تصدق ماعمري شفت الكويت
فيصل: سامحني ياخوي والله كنت بدون تفكير ..
سعد: المهم لاتحاتي الثلاثين الف جاهزه متى ماتبغاها تعال اخذها....واثاث الشقه علي انا هديه مني ومن فاطمه لك..
فيصل: لا تكلف على عمرك وانا انشالله بردلك كل ريال اخذته منك بس اصبر علي 
سعد: لاتحاتي...متى ماالله فتحها عليك رد الفلوس ترى ماني محتاجهم اللحين 
فيصل: تسلم ياسعد انا لولاك مدري وشسوي؟ 
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
علاقة سالم بساره تطورت وصار بينهم اتصالات ومكالمات لأنصاف الليالي ..مها ماكانت تدري بعلاقتهم ونوره حست ان زوجها تغير عليها حيل ....فيصل دبر المبلغ كامل وصرفهم بالكويتي ....كان بينه وبين مها اتصالات وامه لازالت رافضه انها تشوفه او تكلمه ......
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
بعد صلاة العصر:
سعد: ها يافيصل ليه مارحت تجيب عروستك؟
فيصل: والله ياابوعبدالعزيز هذا انا صارلي ثلاث اسابيع وانا كل يوم اقول الاسبوع الجاي ..
سعد: طيب تجهز الاربعا هذي واروح انا معك
فاطمه: وانت ليه تروح بعد وشعندك؟
سعد: حرام اغير جو يعني؟
فاطمه: ماتروح الا رجلي على رجلك 
سعد: يابنت الحلال كلها ثلاث ايام ونرد
فيصل: سعد معه حق يافاطمه ماابغى اتعبك معي
فاطمه: تعبك راحه ياخوي....
سعد: ترانا بنروح بطياره واليوم بروح احجز
فيصل: انتظر لين مااسحب فلوس
سعد: تذكرتك علي
فيصل: لا تذكرتي انا علي ......تراني مو فقير للهدرجه 
سعد: كيفك...
ويطلع سعد من البيت
فيصل: زين اللي طلع سعد بغيتك بسالفه.
فاطمه: خير يافيصل ؟
فيصل: امي !!!
فاطمه تتنهد: كلمتها بس...
فيصل: كملي بس ايش...ترى متوقع أي شي 
فاطمه: امي رافضه تكلم نهائيا بالموضوع ..
فيصل: الله يسامحها...خلاص انا سويت كل اللي علي ...والايام كفيله بهالشي
فاطمه: ولو..... انت مفروض ماتيأس كل يوم روحلها ...ماقلتلي وشخبار العروسه؟
فيصل وهو يبتسم: بخير وتسلم عليك
فاطمه: فيصل ليه انت رافض تسوي عرس
فيصل: انتي عارفه بالظروف ..ومش حلوه اسوي عرس وامي ماتحضره 
فاطمه: ومها شتقول؟
فيصل: مها رايها من رايي
تسكت فاطمه لما عرفت وجهة نظره .........
وفي المغرب يتصل فيصل على مها:
مها: تأخرت يافيصل قلت اسبوع او اسبوعين بالكثير ...اشوف صارلك ثلاث اسابيع
فيصل: ميخالف ياقلبي اصبري علي شهر بعد..
مها وهو منصدمه: شهر!!!! ليش ؟ شصاير؟
فيصل: علي منع سفر 
مها: بذمتك ...تكلم من صجك 
فيصل وهو يقلد اللهجه الكويتيه: من صجي يابعد جبدي
مها: .........
فيصل: انتي صدقتي؟
مها استانست: وتعرف تمثل بعد؟
فيصل:اعرف ليه مااعرف؟
مها: فيصل ممكن سؤال؟
فيصل: ايه تفضلي
مها: قولي بصراحه شنو ردة فعل امك ؟
فيصل: ...........
مها: ادري عصبت صح؟
فيصل: احنا لازم نوقف بوجه الظروف
مها: اخاف يافيصل تدعي عليك ....هذي امك ترى ماتلحق جزاها
فيصل: انا عارف....بس وشطالع في يدي 
مها: متى راح تجي؟
فيصل: عقب بكره انشالله ...
مها: فيصل ترى انا عندي كورس صيفي لاني تأخرت كورس كامل ...ومايخلص الا شهر ثمانيه
فيصل: الله عليك استنى اربع شهور بعد؟؟لالالا مستحيل 
مها: فيصل الله يخليك ماابيهم يفصلوني 
فيصل: وانتي وشلك بالدراسه ...خلاص مادمتي تعرفين تكتبين وتقرين ...وشتبين اكثر؟
مها: لازم ياعمري ادرس واشتغل واعينك وتعاوني...
يقاطعها فيصل: خلاص خلاص 
مها: شنو اللي خلاص 
فيصل: كملي دراستك على كيفك مادام قلتي كلمه حلوه
ضحكت مها وعرفت ان فيصل سهل وماهو من الرجاجيل اللي بدون تفكير ....
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::
بالنسبه لساره تمادت علاقتها بسالم وتطورت ...لدرجة انها صارت تطلع معاه بس اماكن عامه ...كل هذا ومها ماتدري بشي بالسالفه..............
فيصل وصل الكويت مع ولد عمه ودفع المهر واتفقواانه يجي ياخذها بعطلة الصيف ....شاف مها وسلم عليها ...ورجع السعوديه بسرعه لان وراه دوام .....
مر اسبوعين والاتصالات بينهم قليله نظرا للحاله الماديه لكليهما .....
سالم عطى مها ثلاثةالاف وخمسميه واخذ الباقي .....حاولت مها انها تقتصد قد ماتقدر ...وكانت تقريبا كل يوم تروح السوق وتجهز لعرسها....وبعض المرات كانت ساره توديها ....
سالم كان كل يوم يبعد عن زوجته الف يوم ....ونصيبه من مهر مها كان يصرفه هدايا على ساره عشان يكبر بعينها ....مها ماقدرت تكلمه على سالفة المهر لانها تدري انه بيده الف شي وممكن يوقف زواجها
ام فيصل الى الان مو راضيه على فيصل ....وهو مثل عادته كل يومين يروحله بس مايسمع منها الا الكلام الجارح والطرد بالاخير ........
فيصل: يمه انا خلاص متزوجها متزوجها وبجيبها اخر ثمانيه انشالله ومحد يقدر يوقف هالزواج انشالله غير موتي او موتها الله لايقوله 
ام فيصل: موتها انشالله ونفتك منها ....يالعاصي تفضل الغريبه على بنت خالتك؟
فيصل: بنت خالتي تزوجت والله يهنيها 
ام فيصل: قم اطلع عن بيتي انت الهرج معاك مايفيد......
فيصل: يمه الله يخليكي لي افهميني ترى انا مالي غيرك وانتي مالك غيري
ام فيصل: تخسي الا انت احتاجك ...احتاجك انت يالعاصي...اقولك قم اطلع عن بيتي
:::::::::::::::::::::
وتجي عطلة الصيف وتسافر نوره مع عيالها واخوها للامارات ....سالم كان رافض انه يسافر بحجة ان وراه شغل....ومها عليها كورس صيفي وصار السواق هو اللي يوديها ويجيبها.....
سالم: ياساره ياحياتي طيعيني هالمره بس 
ساره: لالالالالا مااقدر امي ماراح ترضى 
سالم: تعالي خلينا نعيش حياتنا بعيد عن عيون الحساد
ساره: سالم مااقدر امي شقولها؟
سالم: قولي انج بتزورين مها 
ساره: ماراح تقتنع توني رايحه معاها السوق امس
سالم: الفرصه ماتنتطوف تكفين لاتحرميني من شوفتج 
ساره: احاول....
سالم: ارجوج ياساره حاولي قد ماتقدرين 
ساره: خلاص قلتلك احاول 
تحايلت ساره على امها ....ووافقت...راحت لبيت سالم ولكن.....الشيطان كان شاطر.وخصوصا النفوس الضعيفه اللي ماتخاف من الله........"لايخلو رجل بإمرأه الا كان الشيطان ثالثهما".*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء التاسع:
ساره وهي تبجي: سالم شسووويت؟
سالم: ياحبيبتي عادي...
تقاطعه ساره وهي وتصرخ: لا تقول حبيبتي....اللي كنت خايفه منه صار....صار
سالم معصب: كله برضاج وانا ماغصبتج على شي.....
ساره تطالعه بنظرات حقد: ياويلك ...ياويلك اذا ماصلحت غلطتك..
وتطلع ساره من عند سالم.....وترد بيتها وهي في قمة احزانها ...
ندمت ساره على اللي سوته بس عقب شنو؟ خلاص فات الاوان ...واذا فات الفوت ترى ماينفع الصوت
::::::::::::::::
بعد مرور شهرين ...وسالم يتهرب من ساره ...
ام ساره: ساره ياثقل نومج....شفيج خابرتج تفزين بسرعه لو احد بطل الليت ؟هالايام يابنتي متغيره مو ساره اللي تحب الضحك....شفيج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ساره: يمه مدري شفيني؟ حاسه راسي يعورني وارجع....وجبدي تقلب..
ام ساره: خلاص قومي اوديج الطبيب...يمكن الجو متغير عليج؟
ساره: أي صح لازم اروح الطبيب....
في الطبيب اللي كانت ساره خايفه منه صار.....وقع الفاس بالراس ....
الام وهي تبكي: ليش ياساره...شلون ؟؟انا شقصرت معاج فيه ربيتج احسن تربيه وصرتلج ام وابو بنفس الوقت .....الله ياخذج من بنت ياليت الله ذبحني قبل اشوف هاليوم 
ساره ماتكلمت ولاكلمه وكانت منصدمه من اللي صار....في البيت ضربتها امها وصارت ماتكلمها...واخذت منها السياره ومنعتها من الطلعه .......بس عقب شنو ياام ساره ووووووينج من زمان 
مها كانت تتصل بساره بس ماكانت ترد عليها مووووووووووووليه
ام ساره: انا لازم اعلم ابوج ....لازم فيه رجال يوقفج عند حدج انتي تمردتي ....وتماديتي 
وابو ساره بدوره اكيد عطاها نصيب من الضرب اللي ماكان له داعي ....كان لازم يتخذون وسيله غير الضرب ....اجبرها ان علم عن اللي كانت تطلع معاه.....ورفع عليه قضيه ....ورفض انه يتنازل عنها الا لما يتزوج سالم بنته ويدفع 20 الف دينار ....وحط عليه مؤخر 20الف عشان مايطلق بنته
سالم ....يبي يتجنب الفضيحه ووافق ....بس اكيد لازم يكون فيه تنازلات ...وموافقته كان لها سلبيات...
نوره ام علي اخذت العيال ...وطلبت الطلاق.... 
تزوج سالم "ساره" وعاملها انذل معامله ....وكان الاثنين يكرهون بعض ولايتكلمون مع بعض .. 
ابو ساره تبرى منها وامها قاطعتها.....ومها....ماتخلت عن صديقة عمرها 
::::::::::::
في بيت سالم: 
ساره وهي تبجي: يامها ماكان عندي احد يعلمني الصح من الغلط ...كنت ضايعه...امي دللتني ودلعتني ...وكانت تعطيني اللي ابيه...اطلع وادخل ولااحد يسألني وين رايحه والا منوين جايه...حملوني مسئولية نفس وكان الحمل ثقيل علي...فقدت الاب من كنت صغيره وكنت محتاجه لحنانه...كنت ماسكه نفسي ومتحمله لين ماجا خالج بحياتي وعفسها ..اوهمني انه يحبني ...وحسيت بهالشي من كلامها...قبل انام كان يقولي تصبحين على خير واذا صحيت يقولي صباح الخير كان اول واخر واحد يكلمني باليوم...لعب بعقلي الصغير...آه ياليت الزمن يرجع ياليت ..
مها: بس ياساره اللي سويتيه ذنب وانتي لازم تتوبين لله سبحانه...وكان المفروض تقوليلي عن علاقتج مع خالي جان حذرتج منه ...
تقاطعها ساره: هذا انتي حبيتي وتزوجتي اللي حبيته....اشمعنى انا اللي يصير فيني جذي؟
زعلت مها من كلامها وعصبت بس حاولت انها ماتبين لها لان اللي فيها كافيها: ساره حبيبتي وضعي غير عن وضعج وفيصل غير عن سالم 
في هاللحظه يدخل سالم وهو ماط بوزه شبرين ونفسه بخشمه...
سالم بدون نفس: اسمعي انتي من بكره الساعه 9 الصبح جهزي عمرج بوديج مصر ...
ساره: ليش؟
سالم: جب ولا كلمه لج تسألين بعد....بوديج تحذفين هالفضيحه اللي ببطنج...وياليت تموتين معاه 
ساره تبجي وتقوم للغرفه....
مها: خالي ترى مايجوز اللي تسويه فيها ...اثنينكم مشتركين بالخطأ
سالم: خل تولي هذي ماعليج منها....وبعدين مابيج تقعدين معاها فاهمه ....
مها وهي قايمه بتروح غرفتها....
سالم: اقول....متى يجي زوجج ياخذج بعد انتي؟
مها: مابقى شي وتفتك مني
سالم: أي خل يعجل ببيع البيت انا ....افقرتني حسبي الله عليها 
انصدمت مها من كلام خالها اللي سمعته وعرفت قيمة فيصل...يعني لو ماتزوجته جان ضاعت بالسالفه وماعرفت وين تروح....
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::
كانت مها تشتري كروت دوليه بخمس دنانير ...وتتصل على فيصل على تلفون البيت بالاوقات اللي يكون فيها موجود لانها ماتحب تخسره فوق ماهو متخسر عشانها...
مها: هلا فيصل شلونك؟
فيصل: هلا بعمري هلا بقلبي ...وينك يالظالمه 3 ايام ماتتصلي لاحس ولاخبر ؟
مها: شسوي اشغال...
فيصل: وشعندك من الاشغال انتي؟
مها: اجهز لعرسي....
فيصل: ياويلي على حالي من اللي تجهز لعرسها....بس اقولك.
مها: هلا ..
فيصل: هالله هالله بالملابس اللي ....
مها: أي خلاص بس بس فهمناك...تصدق هذا الشي الوحيد اللي ماشريته 
فيصل: ولييييييييييييييييييييه؟
مها: قصرت الفلوس...
فيصل: وشتقولين انتي؟ قوليلي كم يلزمك وارسلهم لك؟
مها: وانت سيدا صدقت ؟؟اضحك معاك
فيصل: أي شي تقوله مهاوي حبيبتي اصدقه ....
مها: فيصل شخبار الاهل؟
فيصل: يسلمون عليكي...
مها: وال....
فيصل: الوالده ..الله يهداها 
مها: الله يهداك انت ...كلمها يافيصل كلمها ارجوك مابي اكون سبب في خراب علاقتك مع امك
فيصل: هي خاربه خاربه ....
مها: ميخالف هذي امك ولازم تجرب مره ومرتين وعشر..
فيصل: طيب بجرب ...صدقيني بجرب ...بسك حنه مليت من هالسالفه خلينا نستانس مع بعض من زمان ماكلمتك..ولاسولفت معك ..
مها: كلها جم اسبوع وبتمل مني ..
فيصل: مستحيل امل منك...انتي حياتي احد يمل من حياته؟
مها: ياخوفي يافيصل!!!!!!!
فيصل: ياخوفك من ايش؟
مها: مدري؟ خايفه وبس
فيصل: اطردي هالافكار السودا من راسك ...ومدامك معي لاتخافين
مها: اخاف تكرهني....كثر ماحبيتني اخاف تكرهني
فيصل: والله هذا الشي يعتمد عليكي
مها: يعني شنو؟
فيصل: شوفي ياحبيبتي...كره انسي اني اكرهك انتي ليه تفكري كذا؟ 
مها: مجرد خوف...
فيصل: انتي وينك اللحين؟
مها: عليك ذكاااااء...يعني وين؟؟... اكيد البيت
فيصل: اوووووه نسيت.......اشتقتلك يامها صارلي شهور ماشفتك..
مها: ..............
فيصل: طيب جاملي.....قولي حتى انا اشتقتلك....انا بعرف انتي ليه ناشفه كذا
مها: كيفي..
فيصل: وش كيفي هاذي؟حبيبتي انا ماعندي حريم يقولن كيفي
مها: انزين...
فيصل: كملي ...قولي انزين ياقلبي خليني احس بمكانتي عندك ...
مها: المكانه بالقلب مو بالكلام 
فيصل: شوفي انا ساكتلك بس لانك بعيده عني...والله لو انك يمي...
مها: بس خلاص عرفنا ..يالله تصبح على خير
فيصل يضحك: وانتي من اهله ....احرصي على نفسك
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
خلص الكورس الصيفي على خير ونجحت مها وتقديرها امتياز....
فيصل جا الكويت مع فاطمه وزوجها...علشان ياخذ عروووووووووووووووووووسته.
وفي الكويت ....خلص فيصل اوراق مها علشان يحولها للجامعه في السعوديه ...
فاطمه سلمت على مها وسولفت معاها ....وتعرفون حرمتين عند بعض شنو بيسولفون غير سوالف العرس
كان كرسي مها عند فيصل بالطياره............
:::::::::::::::::
في الطياره : 
فيصل يتأمل مها....
فيصل: يحليلك ...هذا النقاب ماتلبسينه اذا وصلنا انشالله ..خلي فاطمه تدورلك غشوه ..
مها:انزين خلينا نوصل الاول بعدين قول اللي تبيه..
فيصل: احس اني بحلم....مها عندي وانا قاعد كذا مابيدي شي
مها تضحك: يعني شنو بتسوي...
فيصل: اشيا كثيره في بالي...
مها: فيصل...امك تدري ان..
فيصل يتنهد: ايه تدري....ارجوكي يامها لاتحملين ذنب ولاتفكرين كثير ترى انا علاقتي مع امي من زمان ماكانت طيبه ...وانتي شي مو جديد في سوء علاقتنا ...
مها: ياليت اكون شي يصلح بينكم
فيصل: خليني كذا مرتاح
مها: ترى اللي مافيه خير لوالديه مافيه خير لأحد
فيصل معصب: وشقصدك ...؟ انا مافيني خير لأمي ...وشهالاسلوب الجديد ..انا خابر البنت تستحي ماتكلم في اول ايام زواجها وانتي من البدايه تهاوشين ...
انصدمت مها من كلامه وخافت منه نزلت راسها تحت...وقامت من مكانها..
فيصل بنبره حاده: وين رايحه؟
مها ماردت عليه وكملت طريقها للحمام الله يعزكم ....وبجت لين ماقالت بس وردت ...
فيصل لاحظ انها باكيه وعيونها الحمر تدل على ذلك ندم على كلامه وتم يقول في نفسه: بنت يتيمه ومسكينه ...ليه ازيد عليها...بس هي بعد غلطانه مفروض تسكت ...........لازم اراضيها ..
فيصل: مها حبيبتي سامحيني ....ترى ماكان قصدي ...والله زلة لسان 
سكتت مها وماردت عليه...
فيصل: مها تكلمي قولي أي شي ...
مها: الله يسامحك 
فيصل: وانتي....سامحتيني 
مها:.....انت ماغلطت 
فيصل: طيب ليه تبكي؟ 
مها: جذي ...تذكرت اهلي ....تذكرت امي وابوي
فيصل: الله يرحمهم 
حط فيصل ايده على ايدها ...بس مها سحبت ايدها منه..
فيصل: انتي لسه زعلانه
مها: قلتلك مو زعلانه ...
فيصل: الا زعلانه ....قوليلي وشلون اراضيكي 
مها: فيصل خلاص والله مو زعلان
سكت فيصل وصد صوب اخته اللي كانت لاهيه بالسوالف مع زوجها ......
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
السعوديه في بيت فاطمه وفي شقة فيصل بالتحديد :
فيصل: مااكلتي شي..
مها: شبعانه
فيصل: أي ادري شبعانه صياح على غير معنى 
مها: فيصل انت شفيك ؟ بيوم وليله احس انك تغيرت
فيصل يضحك: والله ماتغيرت بالعكس حبي لك زاد بس والله الاكل حرام ينقط بالزباله غامضني 
مها: والله مو مشتهيه 
فيصل: طيب وشفيكي متوتره .؟
مها: مافيني شي 
ويقوم فيصل يغسل ايدينه ولما شافته راح مسكت العصير وقعدت تشرب وخذت فطيره ولما بغت تاكلها شافته يطالعها ويبتسم ...حذفتها من ايدها وعدلت قعدتها..
فيصل: مو جوعانه ها ....انتي الجوع بيذبحك ...اكلي يابنت الحلال اكلي.. ورانا شغل ...هذي ليلة العمر
مها حست برعب خبرتها بهالمجال قليله: خلاص انا شبعت صدقني ...
يقرب فيصل صوبها ويقعد بجنبها: اقول مها ليه لابسه شيلتك ترى مامن غريب ... 
مها بتوتر: انا بصلي...ماصليت العشا ..
فيصل: صلي... صلي بس ترى مردك لي ..
مها كانت مصليه العشا ....بس ردت وصلتها مره ثانيه من الخرعه....اي بنت مكانها راح تعرف هالشعور
عقب الصلاه ...لبست مها قميص ابيض محتشم وفلت شعرها ...مكياجها كان ناعم ...وحطت عطر"شانيل شانس".........لاتقاوم 
فيصل كان يشوف التلفزيون ولما شافها قام من مكانه وتم يطالعها...كانت غير....غير عن كل مره يشوفها فيها هلمره هي له خلاص صارت زوجها...تم يتأمل في وجهها اللي ماينمل منه اللي يشوفها ..
فيصل: ياسلام يامها ...ماشالله عليكي 
قعدت مها على طرف الكنبه ...كانت هاديه وحلوووووووووه بشكل مو طبيعي ...
قعد فيصل عندها : مها ...احبك ....اكثر من نفسي
مها بقلبها"وانا بعد"
فيصل قرب منها اكثر ومسك ايدها رفعها وباسها ...وحب راسها 
هالمره ماسحبت مها ايدها ....وهي تحس بداخلها بانتصار ....
قرب منها اكثر واكثر واكثر واكثر واكثر...................
::::::::::::::::::
فاطمه تتصل على جوال فيصل وتلاقيه مغلق....
كانت الساعه 12الظهر والمعاريس بفراش الهنا للحين ماصحوا....
فيصل: مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ؟
فاطمه: انا يافيصل صارلي ساعه اتصل فيك مغلق
فيصل يضحك: مانمنا من البارح والله...حياك تفضلي
فاطمه: شعليك بعد عريس....مها صاحيه ؟
فيصل: أي وراحت للحمام...
وطلعت مها من الحمام..تسلم عليها فاطمه..
فاطمه: صباحيه مباركه ياعروس 
مها تبتسم: الله يبارك فيج ..
فاطمه: الله يعينك بتاخذين سنه ماتنامين الا وجه الصبح بس انصحك لاتعطينه وجه...
ويضحكون جميعا ويتفطرون مع بعض...
ولما دخلت مها غرفتها....انتهزت فاطمه هالفرصه....كلمت فيصل بهمس..
فاطمه: ماقلتلي كيف اصبحت؟
فيصل: بخير
فاطمه: ادري انك بخير...انا قصدي وشلون العروس ...
فيصل: يحليلك يافاطمه وشرايك اقولك شصار بالتفصيل ؟
فاطمه: أي وشفيها لو سألت ..
بهاللحظه تدخل مها ....
فيصل يطالعها ويقول: عروسي من احلى العرايس يافاطمه ولايمكن القى مثلها ..
فاطمه: فيصل اشرايك لو تاخذ مها وتزور امي يمكن لو شافت مها تغير رايها 
فيصل: بكره انشالله بروحلها وباخذ مها معي ...واللحين ممكن تقلبين وجهك 
فاطمه: افــــــــــــــــــا والله مشتاقه اسولف معكم ..
فيصل: لاحقه على السوالف ....خلي الرجال مع حرمته 
فاطمه: ماتقولين شي يامها والا عاجبك كلام زوجك؟
مها: خلها يافيصل ....ترى فاطمه غاليه عندي 
فاطمه وهي تضحك : وبس هذا اللي قدرتي عليه...الشرهه علي اللي ماخذه اجازه عشان اقابل وجوهكم 
فيصل: يالله يافاطمه ماوراكي عيال؟
فاطمه وهي واقفه: الله يعينك عليه يامها ....ترى اخوي هذا ماشاف خير...خبل ....شعرفك بالحريم انت؟
وتطلع فاطمه قبل يلحقها ...
مها بقلبها"الظاهر الحبيب ماخلص"
فيصل: اقول مها ...ترى انا مااحب اشوف حرمتي تلبس دراعه ومافي الغرفه غيري..
مهابقلبها"نغزه قويه": يعني شتبيني البس؟فيصل ارجوك اذا مثل امس والله مافيني ...
فيصل: مها حبيبتي انتي ...مثل امس ومثل كل يوم انشالله ...
مها"الله يعين": .............\
فيصل: ليه ساكته؟
مها: شتبيني اقول؟
فيصل: اقول مها داشه هوشه انتي شتبين البس وشتبين اقول ....وشفيكي؟
مها تبتسم: مافيني شي
فيصل على ضحك: ليه مغروره انتي 
مها: كيفي
فيصل: ردينا 
مها: ..........
فيصل : طيب تعالي...
مها: وين اجي؟
فيصل: تعالي بجنبي..
مها: وليش؟
فيصل: تعالي بحكيلك ...
تقعد مها بجنبه ...ويقعد فيصل يسولف معاها ...حط ايده ورى ظهرها وقرب راسها من صدره ...وقعد يغنيلها....والتم شمل العشااااااااااااااق*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء العاشر:
وبعد مرور شهر من الزواج السعيد ...حست مها بطعم الايام مع فيصل ..
وعلاقة فيصل مع امه في تدهور ...وفي كل يوم تأزم زياده...مها اخذت منها موقف لما زارتها اول مره صرخت بوجهها وطردتها عن البيت....وكان هذا هو الشي الوحيد اللي يعكر مزاجها...ومن يومها قررت انها ماتدخل بين فيصل وامه ولاتكلمه عنها
فيصل: يالله يامها تراكي اخرتيني ...
مها: انزيييين ...بلبس عبايتي ..
فيصل: اوووووووووه ساعه الوحده تلبس عباتها
مها: بسك عاد كاني خلصت..
فيصل: يالله يابنت ورانا طريق
مها: انا كم مره قلتلك مايحتاج بس انت الظاهر مسرف 
فيصل: يعني وشفيها لو سافرنا ...اللي سافروا احسن منا...وبعدين انا بوديكي ابها مو لندن ولا باريس ..
وانا قلت استغل الاجازه اللي ماخذها...
مها: خلاص بس ياكثر اعذارك..
فيصل: هي كلها اسبوع ونرجع انشالله ..وانا صراحه بجرب السفر معاكي بسياره
مها: فيصل انت لو فتحت حلقك مستحيل نسكره...صارلك ساعه تحن على راسي خلصي وخلصي واللحين قاعد يالله قوم..
فيصل: طيب طيب ....
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::
ساره: طلقني ياسالم انا مستحيل اعيش معاك ...حياتي معاك صارت جحيم
سالم يضحك باستهزاء: والله محد بيدخلني الجحيم غيرج
ساره: خلاص طلقني انا تعبت منك يااخي ذليتني كل شي سويته فيني ...طلقني 
سالم: احلمي بالطلاق وبعدين انا بدمرج مثل مادمرتيني ...ودي احطمج مثل ماحطمتي حياتي ...زوجتي ابعدت عيالي عني وطلقتها بسبتج ...انا خلاص ماعندي شي اخسره واللحين بتفرغلج بخليج تندمين على الساعه اللي عرفتيني فيها ..
ساره وهي تبجي : حرام عليك ترى انا خسرت اهلي بسبتك ...ابوي تبرى مني وامي كرهتني...وكنت راح افقد حياتي بسبتك ...حتى اللي كان في بطني تخليت عنه عشانك ...انت اللي دمرتني مو انا 
عصب سالم لما سمعها تكلم بهالاسلوب اول مره شكت فيها ويمكن اول مره كلمته فيها عقب اللي صار ...قام من مكانه واتجه صوبها...شدها من شعرها وهو يقول:انتي تنجبين ولا تكلمين ولا كلمه والله لج عين 
ساره: سالم حرام عليك هد شعري لاتستقوى علي 
سالم ماتركها الا عقب ماشبعها من الطق ....تركها وحيده بالصاله طايحه على الارض وهي تبجي........
كانت معاملة سالم لساره معامله قاسيه...الاثنين كانوا يكرهون بعض ....بس سالم حب ينتقم منها ...
ويعذبها اكثر واكثر ...
::::::::::::::::::::::::::
في السياره:وفي الطريق الى "ابها"
فيصل: صبيلي شاهي
مها: مابي
فيصل: وليه ماتبين؟ على راسك ريشه؟
مها: لأنك شربت 4 سكانات شاي ...ووقفت 8 مرات ...
فيصل انحرج: يابنت صبي ترى راسي يعورني
مها: انزيييييييييييين ....شغل المسجل 
فيصل يقلدها: مابي
مها:فيصل عاد لاتدلع شغل المسجل ....ولاتشغل عراقي ترى صدعت روسنا فيه 
فيصل: والله ياحبيبتي ماعندي غير العراقي ....اسمعي يامها والله تحسين يغني بجروحه
مها:انزين خلنا نسمع....
وحط اغنية ....علي العيساوي "عوفهم":
عوفهم خل يرحون عوفهم مايفيدون....
ياما تعبت وياهم يامــــا.......وحملت ضيم جفاهم...ياما
الله يكون بالـــــــــعون......عوفـــــهـــم خـــل يرحـــون
مااعتب على الماضي....وابقــــى بقـــسمـــتي راضــــي
على البعد قلبك علمه......واقبـــل بهــــاي القـــسمــــــه
ادري بعد مايرجعون......عـــــوفـــهم خـــــل يرحـــــون 
خليرحون وانساهم.......كافــــي اللـــي شفتـــه ويـــاهم
ما تفيد بعد دموعك.......للغـــــير اضـــــوي شـــموعــك
ادري بعد مايرجعون......عــــــوفـــــهـــم مــــا يفــــدون 
مها: اقول سكر مسجلتك احسنلك...شهالاغنيه البايخه؟ 
فيصل: اغنيه بايخه ها؟؟؟؟انتي موكفو اصلا اللي يحطلك اغنيه بكل هالاحساس
مها: زين خلاص مابي مسجل سكرها بسولف معاك..
فيصل: وهذي المسجل سكرناه.....شعندك من السوالف؟
مها: ماعندي شي ..
فيصل: تصدقين انك مزعجه 
مها تضحك: انا مزعجه شتطلع انت ....اقول وقف عند الدكان بشتريلي اشياء
فيصل: وييييييه انتي للحينك جاهل وشتبين من الدكان؟
مها: والله انا جاهل عمري19سنه بس
فيصل: طيب انتي تامرين امر يالمزيوووووووووووونه
وبعد كم ساعه من الطريق الطويل وصلوا ابها ...كانت غير عن كل المناطق... الدنيا خايسه بالحر وهذي المنطقه مشهوره ببرادها وحلاة جوها ...
احبــك حــب انا حب ولاحــبه جميع انــسان .....واحبــك حــب انا حب ولاحبوه الاحبابي
واحبك حب انا حب الغريب بشوفة الاوطان......عليه من الزمن مده ولاشافوه الاصحابي
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
لاهمني قربك ولاهمني رضاك.....والله ولاذكرى فقلبي تجيبك
ليلة لقانا حطها حدر ماطاك .....عسى وهمها في الليالي نصيبك
عذاب ساره مع سالم كان كل يوم يزداد...كان حقير معاها وكان يذلها ذل ....في كل يوم كان سالم يصرح لساره بصحيح العباره انه يكرهها ولاعمره حبها وكان يمنعها من ابسط حقوقها... حتى امها كان حارمها منها وماكان في تلفون بالبيت كان شايل كل شي عنها ...ومايرتاح اذا دخل البيت الا لما يطقها ...
سالم وهو يصرخ: ساره....ساره تعالي ابيج بسرعه
راحت ساره تركض له وهي في بالها انه بيطلقها لانه اليوم الوحيد اللي ناداها فيه: سالم ناديتني
سالم: عن العياره تسوين روحج صمخه ...روحي عند الباب نعالي ابيج تنظفينهم 
كانت ساره تدري انها اذا رفضت راح يصيرلها مكروه ويمكن اكبر من أي مره ...لانها هالمره رفضت 
سالم: وترى اليوم في سهره بالبيت اناعازم الربع هني ابيج تطبخين...واذا ماسنعتي العشا ياويلج 
ساره بقلبها"ياليت لوعندي سم جان حطيته وافتكيت منك": انشالله
سالم: والحين انجلعي عن وجهي
استغربت ساره من تصرف سالم هذي اول مره يعزم فيها ربعه ...تذكرت شي وانصدمت..ماتعرف تطبخ
الحين شتسوي ياويلها لورجع سالم ومالقى عشا.. فكرت بطريقه تخلص فيها نفسها ..بس للاسف مابيدها شي راحت غرفتها... وقفلت عليها الباب بس كانت متأكده من شي وحيد: ان اليوم ماراح يعدي على خير
مرت الساعات ثقيله عليها ...وفجأه سمعت الباب ينطق بقوه عليها ...شي موجديد بس الجديد كان صوت سالم هالمره غير لهجته غريبه والفاظه غير ...كان يصرخ ويهذي ومايدري شيقول ..اللي كانت خايفه منه صار...كان سكران...والشله مجتمعه عنده اليوم .
سالم : اقولج افتحي الباب احسنلج....وين العشى يالخايسه ؟ انا شقايلج ..
ساره ماردت عليه وتمنت لو تحذف روحها من الدريشه...
سالم: انا بطلبلهم من المطعم اليوم بس حسابج علي باجر انا اراويج 
وبعد يوم:
عرفت ساره ان العقاب واصلها واصلها ...فقررت انها تواجه مصيرها..
مالقت احد بالبيت ...الحمدلله سالم موبالبيت ....يارب يموت قبل يرجع ..
كان ظنها مو بمحله ...سالم واقف وراها ...
سالم بهدوء: ليش ماطبختي العشا امس؟ 
ساره: مااعرف اطبخ 
سالم: زين جذي تفشليني مع ربعي 
استغربت ساره من هدوئه: انا اسفه والله مو قصدي..
سالم: متى تسنعين؟...متى تصيرين ربة بيت محترمه
ساره: انشالله راح اتسنع ..
سالم: زين حبيبتي....حصل خير... تعرفين تسوين شاي
ساره بقلبها"حبيبتي... معقوله سالم تغير؟": أي...اي... اعرف تبيني اسويلك؟
سالم: أي والله مشتهي شاي من ايدينج الحلوه..
ساره: شعجب؟
سالم: لاعجب ولاشي ...مستغربه من شنو ؟
ساره: مو من شي بروح اسويلك الشاي 
في المطبخ استغربت ساره معاملة سالم لها ..
سالم: لالالالالا...لا تعبين عمرج انا اللي بصب وبعطيج 
فرحت ساره من قلبها : سالم ...انت تغيرت 
سالم: كل انسان يتغير ياقلبي ......اتفضلي يااحلى ساره
ولما مدت ساره ايدها بتاخذ الكوب منه...سكب الشاي كله على ايدها وهو يضحك من كل قلبه ....ويقول:" تعلمي الطبخ مره ثانيه"
ساره: اااااااااييييييييييي ليش تسوي جذي حرام عليك ..........اااي ياايدي عسى الله لايوقفك
وقامت ساره منه وهو يضحك عليها ........بس الجرح اللي كان بقلبها كان اكبر من أي حروق اوجروح
:::::::::::::::::::::::
بعد اسبوع في ابها....في الشقه بالتحديد...
مها: فيصل شفيك كله نايم ...وصوتك متغير لايكون مريض؟
فيصل: والله مدري وشفيني احس ان راسي ثقيل ..
وتحط مها ايدها على راسه: فيصل .....انت حار ...فيك حراره 
فيصل: عادي.... عادي يومين وتزول انشالله
مها: شنو عادي ؟......انت لازم تروح للطبيب,,,
فيصل: مالي خلق للطبيب....
مها: بروح اجيبلك كمادات ...
وكانت مها طول الليل وهي تكمد راسه ....
مسك فيصل ايدها وحط عينه في عينها وهو يقول : الله لايحرمني منك ....ويخليكي لي 
مها: فيصل حبيبي ..عيونك حمر وصوتك مخنوق ...علشان خاطري روح الطبيب 
فيصل: مافيني حيل ياقلبي والله مافيني حيل ..
مها: انزين اطلب تاكسي!
فيصل: قصدك ليموزين! طيب جيبلي التلفون بتصل فيهم تحت يطلبولي ...تاكسي..
ابتسمت مها لما سمعته يقول" تاكسي" وتقول بقلبها:"ياحبيبي يافيصل حتى وانت مريض ماتخلي طبايعك 
وراحت تجيبله التلفون ....
فيصل بصوت تعبان: ادري تعبتك معي بس ولاعليكي امر ممكن تجيبي ملابسي داخل 
مها وهي واقفه: افا عليك يافيصل انت تامر امر ....
وساندته مها على تبديل ملابسه....كان تعبان حيل بس ماحب يبينلها ....
فيصل وهو يحاول يوقف: يالله ..اقول مها صكي الباب زين ولاتفتحين لاحد مااوصيكي..
مها: ليش؟ انا بروح معاك ...ماراح اخليك بروحك
فيصل: وين تروحين معاي لاياشيخه انتي استنيني هنا... انا بخير صدقيني..
ولما وصل لباب الشقه اللي مأجرين فيها وقع عند الباب كان يحس بدوخه ورجوله موشايلته 
مها: فيــــــــــــــصل ....فيصل رد علي انت تسمعني ..
كان فيصل طايح على الارض مايرد عليها ولاهو يمها ...ركضت تحت ونادت اول رجال صادفته..
في المستشفى:
مها: دكتور طمني عليه تكفى ...اذا فيه شي قولي... ترى مالي غيره هني
الدكتور: اطمني ....هذا فيروس بالجو وتجي حالات كثيره هنا ...واحنا انشالله بنقوم في واجبنا واكثر 
مها: وكم بيقعد عندكم بالمستشفى؟ 
الدكتور: تقريبا اسبوع..
مها: اسبوع؟.....مو واجد؟
الدكتور: لازم يااختي يقعد اسبوع هنا علشان يسترد كامل عافيته 
وترجع مها لغرفة فيصل.....كان نايم....الوقت فجر ...وكانوا ناوين يردون الرياض في الصبح
شافته نايم واثر المرض باين على وجهه اللي كان شاحب ...تحبه ...تحبه من كل قلبها ...معاه تحس بالراحه والامان ...كان كل حياتها ومستعده تخسر أي شي عشانه ..
راحت توضت وصلت صلاة الفجر ودعت الله من كل قبلها انه يشفي زوجها ..وعقب الصلاة حطت ايدها على راسه وقعدت تقرى قران عليه ....
فتح عيونه وشافها تقرى وتبكي من كل قلبها. حتى انا احبك يامها والله احبك...غمض عيونه وتذكر امه لما يمرض ....حتى امه يحبها بس تصرفاتها تثير اعصابه... اخذ غفوه ورجع وفتح عيونه مره ثانيه بعد ساعه ولقاها للحين تقرى ودمعتها بعينها ماوقفت وايدها على راسه..
فيصل: مها..
مها متفاجئه: لبـــــيه ...ازعجتك؟
فيصل: لا ماازعجتيني......بس بغيتك تناوليني سطل فيه ماي ابغى اتوضا
مها: من عيوني يالغالي ثواني بس ..
وبعد الصلاة....
مها: فيصل انت مااكلت شي من امس خاطرك في شي؟
فيصل: لالالا ماني مشتهي...احس نفسي شبعان
مها: أي شبعان وانت مااكلت شي ....
فيصل: كافي اني اشوفك بجنبي.....ليه ماتنامين؟ 
مها: انام وانت بهالحاله افرض انك بغيت شي؟ 
فيصل: صدقيني اني صرت احسن من اول... نامي وارتاحي انتي من امس الصبح قاعده
مها: خلاص بنام مدام انك زهقت من وجهي 
يضحك فيصل: وأحد يقدر؟...والله يامها اني ماامل من شوفتك ...بس ابيكي ترتاحي وهذا الشي يريحني
فعلا... كانت مها بحاجه للنوم لأن هالليله مرت عليها صعبه..
::::::::::::::::::::::
ام سعود"جارة ام فيصل": صدق اللي سمعته ياام فيصل؟
ام فيصل: وشسمعتي بعد؟
ام سعود: فيصل ولدك عصى امرك ..وماتزوج بنت خالته...وعرس على كويتيه؟
ام فيصل:...........
ام سعود: لاتزعلين ياام فيصل بس انا سمعت انه عاشقها 
ام فيصل معصبه: ومنهو اللي يقول الهرج هذا...
ام سعود: انا قلتلك من الاول لاتزعلين وبعدين اللي قالي هو ابو سعود
ام فيصل: وابو سعود ذا وشله بهرج الحريم؟ متى بيعقل رجلك ويكف كلامه عن الناس؟
ام سعود: وانتي ليه معصبه وتصرخين؟...احنا نتكلم مش نتضارب
ام فيصل: ولدي مايعرف خرابيط العشق
ام سعود: الا يعرف.. وازيدك من الشعر بيت...هالبنت هذي اللي تزوجها اهلها كلهم متوفين بحادث هنا بالسعوديه وفيصل هو اللي ساعدها ...ياام فيصل اذا ماتدرين بعد ماخذ سلفه قيمتها ماتقل عن 100الف ريال ...ومدخلها مستشفى خاص .....معقوله ماتدرين يا درعا "ام فيصل"
ام فيصل انقهرت من قلبها لما سمعت كلام ام سعود وقامت من مجلس الحريم ...وبدون أي كلمه..
فاطمه: يمه هدي اعصابك ...ترى السالفه ماتستاهل وبعدين انا مثلك توني ادري منك
ام فيصل: ليه يافاطمه تسوين فيني كذا وشفيها لو علمتيني عن فعايل فيصل عشان اربيه من جديد ...انتم عدويني منتم بعيالي ...
فاطمه: يمه لاتسوين في روحك كذا...انا ماكنت ادري صدقيني... وبعدين اللي صار صار مايحتاج تردين وتزيدين في الموضوع ترى فيصل ناقصه رضاكي عليه....والله هو مرتاح مع زوجته وسعيد معاها ومحتاجك توقفي معه وتباركين له ...ترى الام تدور على راحة ولدها
درعا: اباركله وجع فيكي وفيه ...روح يافصول جعلك ماتهنى معاها ....
فاطمه تقاطعها: يمه حرام عليكي لاتدعين عليه هذا ولدك ...ضناكي 
بس درعا ماعطتها فرصه تكمل كلامها لانها سكرت السماعه في وجهها ...
في هاللحظه تذكرت فاطمه ..فيصل كان المفروض انه يرجع اليوم في أي حزه....اتصلت عليه..
فاطمه: هلا فيصل ..
فيصل: هلابك يافاطمه.. وشلونك
فاطمه:انا الحمدلله بخير.....فيصل انت تونس شي؟ صوتك مو عاجبني
فيصل: تعبان شوي والله ...اقول سعد عندك؟
فاطمه: لا والله مو عندي اتصل على جواله...اقول فيصل متى بترجعون؟
فيصل:الاسبوع الجاي انشالله 
فاطمه متفاجئه: ولــــــــــــــــــــــــــيه ؟
فيصل: ودنا نستانس شوي
فاطمه: الله يهنيكم انشالله....والدوام؟
فيصل: بمدد اجازتي
فاطمه: طيب مها عندك ؟
فيصل: مها مشغوله شوي بعدين تتصل فيك
فاطمه: طيب سلملي عليها 
فيصل: الله يسلمك
ويسكر فيصل من فاطمه ويتصل بمسئوله بالدوام ويشرحله ظروفه ...المسئول كان متساهل معاه وطلب منه تقرير من الطبيب اذا رجع .
::::::::::::::::::::::::::
اليوم سهره ثانيه ......بس اليوم غير ماطلب منها عشى ....وعدد السهرانين واحد بس
كانت ساره مرتاحه لانه ماطلب منها تسوي عشا....ومرتاحه بعد لان اللي جاي مع سالم واحد بس ...
مسكينه ساره ماكانت تدري ان هاليوم هو بداية نهايتها ....
سالم وصديقه كانوا بالصاله مع بعض ....سالم كان غرقان لاخره ومو حاس بالدنيا حواليه ...اما صديقه اللي معاه كان صاحي ......
ساره كانت على سريرها تفكر كانت الدنيا هدوء ظلمه حست بالنوم يتسلل لعيونها ...حطت راسها على المخده وهي تستعد للنوم....انفتح الباب بهدوء...
ساره على عيونها النوم وبتوسل: سالم ارجوك تكفى لاتطقني اليوم اجلها لبكره....
الشخص اللي دخل على ساره ماكان سالم والصدمه كانت كبيره بالنسبه لها...هذا اخر شي توقعته*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء الحادي عشر:
"بس انا مو سالم " اسمي خالد ...جربيني ماراح تخسرين شي
فزت ساره من مكانها وقلبها يطق بسرعه...: مهما كنت ...تكفى لاتقرب مني ...ابوس رجولك لاتقرب
خالد: من شفتج وانتي تطلعين معاه قبل وانا حاط عيني عليج.....عجبتيني اول مره اشوف وحده بجمالج
ساره بصوت خائف: حرام عليك خاف الله فوقك....ترضى احد يسوي جذي بخواتك
وثب خالد عليها ومارحم توسلاتها له ولارحم دموعها ......وماكفاه اللي سواه ..وهددها اذا هي رفضته مره ثانيه...بيعلم سالم عليهاا......
انتهت الحياة بالنسبه لساره....وضاعت كل احلامها وطموحاتها ...كرهت نفسها وكرهت الدنيا كلها واكثر واحد كانت تكرهه وكانت حاقده عليه من قلب هو ابوها ..".هو السبب اهملني وانا صغيره وتبرى مني يوم كبرت ...لو كان له دور بحياتي جان ماصار اللي صار...لو كان يهتم فيني ويراقبني جان ماصار اللي صار وين اروح اشكي لمنو غير ربي......"يارب...يارب اموت.. يارب ترحمني ..يارب تنتقم منهم كلهم...يارب انا اخطيت وتبت لك يارب انه لايغفر الذنوب الا انت ...." قل ياعبادي الذين اسرفوا على انفسهم لاتقنطوا من رحمة الله انه يغفر الذنوب جميعا" لا اله الا الله ...اللهم اليك اشكو ضعفي وهواني على الناس
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::
مها: لا....... ماشاالله اليوم احسن ...وجهك منور
فيصل : الحمدلله على كل حال..
مها: بكره يرخصلك الطبيب انشالله
فيصل: انشالله وبنمشي من بكره
مها: لا بنمشي من عقب بكره...
فيصل: ترانا تأخرنا يامها ودوامك بدى من امس 
مها: واعنيك عشان دوامي ؟,,,,لاياحبيبي الزم ماعلي راحتك ...
فيصل: والله والله اللي مافيه غيره اني طيب ومافيني الا العافيه ...
مها: اللي يريحك ياحبيبي ....
فيصل يبتسم: تهمك راحتي؟
مها: أي والله تهمني راحتك ويهمني رضاك... انت دنيتي كلها انت حبيبي وزوجي وابوي وامي وكل اهلي 
فيصل: ويييييييي كل هذا بقلبك ؟ وليه ماتقوليلي من كلامك هالحلو من زمان؟
مها بحياء: انت ماتعطيني فرصه
فيصل:هههههه خلاص من اليوم ورايح بعطيكي فرصه وبنشوف يابنت ضاحي ....
ومن بكره الصبح جهزت مها الاغراض ورجعوا للرياض...فيصل تحسنت حالته بعد اسبوع من العلاج ....
فاطمه: الحمدلله على السلامه ...كل هذا ابها ؟
فيصل: الله يسلمك وشلون العيال كلهم؟
فاطمه: طيبين ولله الحمد..
فاطمه تهمس بإذن فيصل: امي درت بالسالفه كلها...ام سعود قالتلها ....فيصل انت لازم تروحلها 
فيصل: هي لازم تدري عاجلا ام اجلا
فاطمه: يعني مايهمك ؟ اقولك امي درت عن السلفه اللي ماخذها ...
فيصل: خليها تدري...مدام اني مو مسوي شي غلط ...ماني خايف منها
فاطمه تحاول تغير الموضوع : ماقلتيلي يامها وشلون فيصل معك...بذمتك مايغث؟
مها: الصراحه انه مايغث بس جان انا اللي غثيته؟
يضحك فيصل وهو يقوم لشقته: يالله يامها قومي خلينا ننام ورانا دوامات بكره..
فاطمه: الله يعينكم ...تعالوا تعشوا؟
مها: مانبي نتعبك يافاطمه ...تعشينا بالطريق.
ويروح فيصل وتلحقه مها .......
:::::::::::::
ساره: سالم الله يخليك لاتجيب ربعك مره ثانيه هني.....
سالم: انشالله عمتي انتي تامرين امر
ساره: سالم لاتتطنز ..والله انا اتكلم من صجي..
سالم: انا طالع اللحين والليله في سهره بس عناد فيج ...وبجمع الربع كلهم فاهمه ..
طلع سالم وخلاها بروحها ...فكرت شتسوي ..مفاتيح الغرف كلها خذاهم سالم عقب سالفة العشا ..
قررت انها تقعد بالحمام"كرمكم الله" ليييييييييييييين مايروحون ...
صار الليل وبدت شلة الخراب تتجمع عند سالم...وراحت ساره للحمام وقعدت فيه..بعد نص ساعه:
خالد بصوت هادي وخفيف: ساره..
ساره قلبها يطق بسرعه:.....
خالد: افتحي الباب ادري انج هني
ساره:..........
خالد: ساره حبيبتي افتحي الباب معاي هديه لج
ماردت عليه ساره كانت حاطه ايدها على قلبها والدمعه بعينها...
خالد: مشتاقلج حيييييييييل...
ساره:..........
خالد:لاتسوين مشاكل ترى محد يدري عنج سالم تحت مايدري حتى عن نفسه ...يالله فتحي الباب بالطيب
ساره:...........
خالد: خلاص.. لاتفتحين ولا ابيج اصلا...انا رايح تحت عند سالم وبقوله عن فعايلج واذا ماصدقني بوصفج له بالتفصيل
تذكرت ساره هذيج الليله مر عليها اسبوع ...
وفتحت الباب وهي تبجي : حرام عليك اللي تسويه فيني ..ترى مايجوز..
وتقعد ساره على ركبها جدامه وهي منزله راسها وتبجي ..
نزل خالد وقعد جدامها رفع راسها بايده ومسح دموعها : لا تبجين ترى دموعج غاليه علي .....ودي امنع نفسي منج بس مااقدر الشيطان شاطر ...فيني رغبه جامحه لج ....ماسألتيني عن الهديه
ساره وهي توقف: انا مابي منك هديه ولا شي ...ابيك تخلين بروحي وماتعرضلي
خالد: صعب ..مااقدر والله العظيم مااقدر...في واحد غني ...بيدفع فيج الف دينار نص لي ونص لج اشرايج؟
انصدمت ساره من كلامه : خاف الله فيني ...صرت علي سمسار...ياحقير ..يا...
ماعطاها فرصه تكمل كلامها: خلاص انا اتفقت مع الرجال ومالج كلمه .....ياحمد ...حمد تعال البنت ملك لك الليله..
كانت ساره بتنحاش تحت ...بس خالد مسكها بايدينه الثنتين بقوه وحذفها داخل غرفه ودخل عليها حمد وسكر الباب عليهم وقبل يطلع صورها بكامرة فيديو مع حمد وبعدين وقف عند الباب علشان محد يدخل....ساره كانت تصارخ بقوه والم بس للاسف مامن مجيب ...سالم مع ربعه تحت سكرانين ومعلين على المسجل على حدها ...
لكن الله سبحانه وتعالى يمهل ولايهمل ...الله سبحانه مايرضى بالظلم ...
في هاللحظه بالضبط...هاجمت قوة مباحث المكان ...الشرطه بكل مكان ...لان الجيران انزعجوا من تصرفات سالم وربعه السكارى وتأذوا منهم ..فإتصلوا بالشرطه..
الكل في مخفر الشرطه:
الضابط: بس يابنيتي... لاتبجين صدقيني كل اللي اذوج بياخذون جزاهم 
ساره كانت منهاره من اقصى اعماقها : سالم شنو بتسون فيه؟
الضابط: سالم اكيد يكون زوجج ...صاحب البيت..
ساره: زوجي بالاسم بس 
الضابط: والله هذا الرجال عليه عدة قضايا واكبرها تدخله السجن 15سنه..لان احنا لقينا بحيازته مخدرات زوجج يااخت ساره كان مدمن ومروج مخدرات...
ساره: ابيه يطلقني..ومؤخر الصداق انا متنازله عنه..."وهي تصرخ" :مابي منه شي ابيه يطلقني بس حياتي صارت جحيم بسبته ....
الضابط: هدي اعصابج وصدقيني بيطلقج غصبن عليه ...
ساره: في مشكله ثانيه بعد ....واحد اسمه خالد ...هو اللي ..
الضابط: صدقيني كل واحد بياخذ جزاه ...واللحين بنادي الشرطي خليه يوصلج المكان اللي تبينه ..
ساره:ماتقصر ياحضرة الضابط عسى الله يكثر من امثالك...
وترجع ساره لبيت امها اللي رفضت تستقبلها في البدايه ...بس حن قلبها لها لما شافت حالتها اللي تغيرت حيل ...جسمها صار ضعيف واثار الطق واضحه بكل شبر من جسمها ..وجهها ذبلان وعيونها مغوره ..وكانت حالتها بشكل عام تكسر الخاطر...من كثر التعب حطت راسها على رجول امها ونامت حتى عبايتها مافصختها ...
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
فاطمه: فيصل ....الحق علي تكفى ياخوي!!!!!!!!!!!!
فيصل وهو يفتح الباب ومها وراه: خير يافاطمه وشفيكي؟
فاطمه وهي تبكي: سعد....سعد يافيصل..طايح بالغرفه ومايرد علي 
فيصل ينزل تحت ويشوف ولد عمه طايح على الارض ....
الدكتور:جلطه بالقلب وزين لحقتوا عليه 
فيصل: انت وشتقول ؟ دكتور سعد بعده شباب حتى الاربعين ماكملها 
الدكتور: يااخ فيصل اذكر الله...الجلطه ماتجي بس للشياب ....
فيصل: لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله ...افدر اشوفه اللحين 
الدكتور: لا ...اللحين هو بحاجه للراحه تقدر تزوره بكره انشالله 
شرح فيصل حالة سعد لفاطمه اللي بكت عليه حاول انه يهديها ويفهم منها اذا كان سعد متضايق من شي..
فاطمه: انا حسيت انه متضايق ...ماتكلم معاي من دخل البيت ...ولاحتى لاعب اميره اللي كل مادخل كان يسأل عنها ..
عرف فيصل ان في مشكله كبيره صارت بسعد وقرر انه يسأل اصدقائه.....المصيبه كانت كبيره ...
شركة فيصل خسرت ...وخسر كل امواله واملاكه ....
ثاني يوم:
فيصل: ماتشوف شر يالغالي ...ماتستاهل يابوعبدالعزيز
سعد يتكلم بصعوبه:الشر مايجيك انشالله
فيصل: ترى مايصير تسوي في نفسك كذا...هالدنيا ماتسوى 
سعد: اللي قاهرني يافيصل ...ان علي ديون تهد الحيل ...الضرايب زادت علي ....وخسرت كل شي ..
فيصل: ياابن الحلال هد اعصابك ...الخساره في العمر ...
سعد: يافيصل انا حاس ان في تلاعب بالشركه ...الله يسامحهم طول عمري ماقصرت عليهم بشي..
فيصل: الله ياخذ بحقك منهم انشالله انت بس لاتفكر باللي صار وفكر بصحتك اهم ...ياخوي ترى التفكير يقصر العمر 
سعد: يافيصل المبلغ كبير ...... 
فيصل: افااااااا عليك ياسعد وانا وين رحت؟ .واخوانك ناصر وفهد ...ترانا بنساعدك ومانخليك وحدك 
سعد: ياخوي انا ماعطيتكم علشان اخذ منكم ...بس انت عارف ماباليد حيله 
فيصل: مهما كان ..لاتظن ان احنا بنخليك ...ياما وقفت معانا وعاونتنا وجا الوقت اللي نردلك طيبك واحسانك معانا ...ياابوعبدالعزيز انت غالي علي ....وقفت معاي يوم كنت محتاجك وساندتني يوم ماكان لي سند 
سعد تغارقت عيونه بالدموع: الله يخليك لي يافيصل...عسى الله يرزقك بالذريه الصالحه...ويوفقك بكل خطوه تمشيها ....
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::
ساره بإنفعال: انت شقاعد تقول؟ انا مااتوهم صدقني وماكنت تحت أي ضغوط
الضابط: هدي اعصابج يااخت ساره ...احنا لقينا الكاميرا بس صدقيني ماكان فيها شريط 
ساره: يجوز انه مغبيه بأي مكان بالبيت ...او حتى عنده ,,,,يمكن بجيوبه 
الضابط: احنا فتشنا كل مكان بالبيت حتى هو فتشناه ...صدقيني ماله اثر ..
ساره: يعني شلون؟ معقوله عطاه أي احد؟....ويجوز انه انتشر بعد......ياربي شهالمصيبه؟
الضابط: ليش ماتفائلين خير؟
ساره: عقب كل اللي صارلي وتبيني اتفائل بالخير؟
الضابط: انا اقول ان اللي اسمه خالد هذا لاصورج ولاهم يحزنون...استعمل كاميرا مافيها شريط ...وقصده من هالشي انه يهددج كل ماطلبج ورفضتي ....فهمتي الحين..
ساره: وشنو اللي يخليك واثق من هالشي؟
الضابط: انا استدعيته بعد مااستنتجت هالشي ...وهو بعد قال مثل هالكلام ...
ساره بارتياح : الحمدلله خلصت من هالسالفه اللي شاغلتني ليل نهار ...ماقلتلي شصار مع....سالم؟
الضابط: سبق وقلتلج يااخت ساره ان سالم عليه قضايا كبيره ومستحيل يطلع منها براءه 
ساره: الحمدلله ريحتني مره ثانيه....مااعطلك عن شغلك ..والله كان بالي مشغول بهالسالفه 
الضابط: ولو ..هذا شغلنا يااختي 
ساره : يعطيكم العافيه...ويالله مع السلامه
الضابط : مع السلامه 
ام ساره بنظرات كلها شك: من كنتي تكلمين بعد؟ 
ساره: هذا الضابط يمه
ام ساره: الله...لحقتي على الضابط بعد 
ساره وهي تطالع امها: خافي ربج انا كنت اكلمه عن القضيه
الام: احسن.... تستاهلين اللي يصير فيج انتي اللي جبتي لنفسج 
ساره:.............
الام: ليش ماتردين؟ مالج لسان ؟...والا اكله سالم وربعه.؟
ساره: يمه حبيبتي انتي ...ماسمعتي اللي يقول "خير الخطائون التوابون"...انا اعترف اني غلطت وغلطتي كبيره بس انا ندمت عليها صدقيني ندمانه قد شعر راسي ...ارحميني يمه وارضي علي
ام ساره: انتي فضحتينا ...تعرفين يعني شنو فضحتينا؟ صرت امشي بين الناس وراسي واصل الارض 
ساره: اللي راح راح ...خلاص احنا لازم ننسى الماضي 
ام ساره: والناس شنو اللي ينسيهم؟
ساره: شعلينا من الناس ؟ ترى الناس يمه مافيها خير وماتخلي احد لحاله...
ام ساره نزلت راسها وفكرت في كل اللي صار ..رفعت راسها وطالعت بنتها بنظرات كلها حقد: اكرهج ياساره والله اكرهج ............قامت ام ساره بتروح ...وسمعت ساره تبجي ...وقفت 
الام: وليش تبجين بعد؟
ساره: يهمج ليش ابجي؟
الام بعفويه: اكيد يهمني .......فكرت شوي وردت قالت: الصراحه مومهم عندي مجرد فضول 
ساره وهي تبجي : يمه اذا انتي تكرهيني مره ...فأنا احبج مليون مره...وعلى فكره ترى مافي ام تكره عيالها ...يمه ارجوج ابوس رجولج لاتخلين عني انا مالي احد ...يمه انا تعذبت واجد وكافي اللي صارلي والله كافي...الله عاقبني باللي استحقه...يمه انا مليت زهقت من حياتي اللي تحولت جحيم ...يمه ارحميني شيلي عني همي ساعديني...خففي علي ..الحزن ذبحني ..روحي تعذبت ...والامراض تاكل جسمي...راسي شيب وانا بعدني بعز شبابي ...يمه اللي ضعف عمري مرتين ماجربو اللي جربته..خلاص انا ماعدت اتحمل 
الام تقرب صوب ساره وفي قلبها صحت هذيك الام بعطفها وحنانها ..هزها مشهد بنتها وهي في اخر الامها واحزانها ..قربت منها وحضنتها لصدرها اللي هجرته سنين من كانت صغيره ماحست بمثل هالحنان صج انها كانت مدلله واي شي تبيه تاخذه بس كانت محتاجه للعطف والحنان الاسري وهذا الشي هو السبب الرئيس اللي خلاها تنحرف وتمشي بالطريق السيء....
الام: خلاص ياساره خلاص ياحياتي ...لاتسويين في روحج جذي ..انا بنسى كل اللي صار...والناس بلعنتهم
ساره تبجي وتشهق وهي حاطه راسها بحضن امها: الله يخليج لاتروحين عنبي لاتخليني بروحي انا محتاجه لج ...محتاجه لوجودج معاي تخففين عني جروحي ...يمه انتي املي الوحيد بالحياه ويهمني رضاج 
الام تمسح دموعها: انا راضيه عنج ...راضيه عنج يابنيتي وانشالله مااخليج مره ثانيه 
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
بعد شهر يطلع سعد من المستشفى والعائله كلها متجمعه حواليه :
فاطمه: وحشت بيتك وعيالك ياابوعبدالعزيز...
سعد: وانتي ماوحشتك؟
فيصل: ياعيني..على الغزل ...اثقل يارجال توك طالع من المستشفى
سعد: والله يافيصل لو اتغزل منيه لي بكره بام عبدالعزيز ماالحق جزاها هذي الغاليه تستاهل 
فاطمه مستحيه وتحاول تغير الموضوع: يمه...اصبلك قهوه ؟
ام فيصل وهي تطالع مها: وأحد يشوف هالوجه المعفن وله نفس يشرب وياكل؟
فيصل يحاول يتدارك الموضوع: هههههههه امي قصدها الخادمه أي والله وجهها معفن 
ام فيصل: لا مااقصد الخادمه...انا قصدي واضح ...قصدي الخايسه اللي قاعده عندك
فيصل: يمه!!!
ام فيصل: وصمه انشالله...ماقلتلي متى بتطلقها؟
مها انصدمت من كلامها وتوجهت نظراتها لفيصل تنتظر رده ..
فيصل: انا ماتزوجت مها علشان اطلقها ...مها زوجتي وبتظل طووووول العمر زوجتي 
سعد: ياجماعه استهدوا بالله....ياام فيصل انتي جايه تسلمين علي والا ...
ام فيصل: الا انا جايه اسلم عليك...ماتستاهل ياابوعبدالعزيز ..
ام فيصل ترفع ايدها وتدعي من كل قلبها وبصوت عالي: عسى اللي صار فيك ياسعد ياولد فالح يصير بناس اعرفهم ومايقومون منه الا جنازه توديهم لقبرهم......نزلت ايدها وهي تطالع مها
حقدت مها من كل قلبها...واحترمها مو تقديرا لها ولا سنها بس احترمت فيصل..
سعد: اعوذ بالله ياعمتي...ترى اللي صار فيني مااتمناه يصير لالعدو لا لصديق 
ام فيصل: انا بروح الحين بيتي ...بس قبل اروح ...بقول للي مالها اهل كلمه ..
فاطمه: من تقصدين يمه؟
ام فيصل: وحده محسوبه زوجه لاخوكي
فيصل: لاتقولين كذا يمه ...مها لها اهل وعزوه...وانا اهلها اذا مو عاجبك
ام فيصل: اسكت انت انا مااكلمك.....وانتي اعرفي عاجلا او اجلا ...ان فيصل هذا اللي تشوفينه قاعد يمك ويدافع عنك تراه مو بس بيطلقك الا بيذبحك....واخذيها مني وعد ...وماكون درعا ان ماصار اللي قلتلك 
وتقوم مها من المكان وهي تحاول تخفي دموعها وتروح لشقتها...رمت نفسها على السرير ونزلت دموع كانت حابستها ..
فيصل: مها..خلاص لاتبكين ارجوكي قطعتي قلبي معك....
مها: انت ماسمعتها شتقول؟.... بعرف امك ليش تكرهني انا شسويتلها ؟..ليش تدعي علي جذي؟
فيصل: ماعليج منها حرمه كبيره وماتدري وشتقول
مها تعدل جلستها وتقعد مقابله لفيصل: فيصل انا خايفه والله خايفه !!!!!!!1
يقرب منها فيصل ..يمسح دموعها ويحضنها لصدره: انا كم مره قايلك لا تخافين مدامك معي ..
تبكي مها على صدره: فيصل ابي منك شي واحد بس..اعتبره طلب رجاء مني لك
يمسكها فيصل من كتوفها بحنان ورجعها ورى شوي: امريني ياحبيبتي ...اللي تبينه اناحاضر فيه 
مها: مابيك تطلقني ...على قولت امك اذبحني ولاانك تطلقني ..
فيصل يسكت شوي : مها ..وشهالكلام ؟ ترى اللي يحب مايتخلى عن محبوبه بسهوله.....والله اللي مافيه غيره...لحطك بعيوني ان ماساعتك الارض 
مها ترتاح من كلامه مع ان الخوف من كلام ام فيصل تم يلازمها طول الوقت ....
:::::::::::::::::::::
فاطمه بإنفعال كبير: وش اللي تقوله يااسعد ...مالقيت غير هالقرار لالالالا انا مش معاك نهائيا
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء الثاني عشر:
سعد: يافاطمه صدقيني ماعندي غير هالحل
فاطمه: نبيع بيتنا وين نروح يا سعد.....قولي ...اقنعني وين نروح؟؟؟؟؟؟
سعد: افهميني يافاطمه الله يخليكي لي...انا مطلوب واذا ماسددت الدين ممكن يحبسوني..
فاطمه: اسم الله عليك من الحبس ...انا بساعد وبعطيك اللي تبغاه
سعد: مشكلتك انك مش قادره انك تفهميني ...كم مره قلتلك ان المبلغ كبير ولو لحط فلوس البيت على كل فلوسك اللي بتعطيني يمكن مايكفي
وبيني وبينك انا ماودي اتسلف من احد....الواحد مايضمن عمره .....اخاف اموت وانتم اللي توهقون عقبي و..
تقاطعه فاطمه: لاتقول كذا ياابوعبدالعزيز ..جعل يومي قبل يومك ...واللي تشوفه سوه وتوكل على الله ..
سعد: تدرين وين بنعيش؟
فاطمه: صدقني أي مكان تقوله انا مستعده اعيش فيه مدامني وياك
سعد: بنعيش مع امي وفهد اخوي مع زوجته
فاطمه: والنعم فيها عمتي ام ناصر هذا خوش راي ياسعد
سعد: الشقه اللي طلعنا منها محد سكن فيها ....ناصر وزوجته مع امي بالارضي وانا باخذ الشقه اللي فوق ...تذكرينها ها؟
فاطمه وهي تبتسم: وكيف تبغاني انساها ....لها بقلبي ذكريات خاصه
سعد: ايه عجل انا بخليكي مع ذكرياتك وبروح اتقهوى عند ابو غنام
ولما وقف ابو عبدالعزيز بيطلع ....تذكرت فاطمه شي:
فاطمه : سعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
سعد: هلا فاطمه بغيتي شي وانا جاي اجيبلك ؟
فاطمه: ماتقصر ....بس ..
سعد يقرب منها: وشفيكي يافاطمه؟
فاطمه: سعد....فيصل اخوي وين يروح ؟
سعد يتنهد: فيصل مكانه العيون يافاطمه....بس مثلك عارف العين بصيره واليد قصيره ..طلع الموضوع من ايدي ...اتمنى انك تكلمينه بخصوص هالموضوع وتفهمينه موقفي انا والله مستحي منه ...
فاطمه بحزن: الله يعينك ياخوي
::::::::::::::::::::::::
فيصل: والله مدري وش اقولك ...بس هذا ولد عمي اذا مانفعته الحين متى انفعه ؟
مها: صح ولد عمك ولازم تساعده..
فيصل: بس وشلوووووووووووووون؟
مها ببرود: عطه فلوس؟
فيصل: ومنوين لي؟
مها: اناعندي
فيصل: وانتي شعندك؟
مها: الف وخمسميه
فيصل: ياشيخه روحي1.500 ماتكفي اغراض البيت
مها بمثل البرود: قصدي دينار مو ريال؟
فيصل:ههههههه ترى خويك مايعرف شي بالحسابات وانتي ماشالله عليكي شطوره ....احسبيلنياها بالريال
مها حاطه ايدها على خدها: 18الف ريال
فيصل: هو عطاني ضعف المبلغ
مها: لما يصير عندك عطه ...
فيصل: وشفيكي؟
مها: مافيني شي ..
فيصل: علي انا يامها ...ليه تكلميني ببرود ومالك خلق لي؟
مها: انا فعلا مالي خلقلك
فيصل باستغراب: هذا الكلام جديد يامها
مها تعدل قعدتها: فيصل ...ممكن سؤال؟
فيصل مارد عليها وتم يطالعها بنظرات غريبه ويقول بقلبه:" معقوله ملت مني"
مها: فيصل انت مالك اصدقاء ؟ ماعندك احد تروحله تسولف معاه؟ انا خابره انه عندك صديق اسمه عامر ؟؟؟..
فيصل انصدم من كلامها...وقف من مكانه وهو معصب......وطالعها من فوق لي تحت ولما جا بيطلع ...سمعها تقول : لاتزعل يافيصل مني بس مدري ليش حاسه اني مااشتهيك واكره عطرك اللي تحطه وحتى ريحتك كلها اكرهها ....احس نفسي مو طايقتك
طلع فيصل وهو معصب من كلامها الجارح :ليه تقول كذا ؟كلامها معي كان زي العسل وشفيها تغيرت هالبنت؟...ونزل عند فاطمه يشتكيلها
فيصل: يافطمه مدري وشفيها كارهتني بالمره ...
فاطمه: ومن متى لاحظت هالتغير؟
فيصل يفكر :والله مدري بس....تقريبا من فتره موبعيده ......لا واللي قاهرني انها تقولي ماعندك اصدقاء تروحلهم ...والله لو كان عامر بالسعوديه ماقابلت وجهها دقيقه
فاطمه: ليه وينه رايح عامر؟
فيصل: رايح مع امه للشيك تبغى تدليك ....تعرفين العجايز هالايام لو فيها شد عضلي سولت قصه طويله عريضه
فاطمه: يحليلها ام عامر من زمان ماشفناها
فيصل: يالله ...انا طالع الحين ..بخليها تفتك من وجهي
فاطمه: فيصل....تحس بزوجتك تعبانه
فيصل: إلا قولي خاست من كثر النوم ؟؟
فاطمه: اذا ماخاب ظني........تراها حامل
كانت المفاجأه كبيره بالنسبه لفيصل ...وقعد يضحك ويقول: معقوله اللي تقولينه يافاطمه انتي تتكلمين جد؟
فاطمه تضحك: وليه اكذب عليك؟ ...بس ها انت لازم تتأكد ...
فيصل : يابعد عمري يافاطمه والله خبرك هذا يسوى عندي ملايين ..........وراح فيصل يركض لشقته ..وسمع فاطمه تقول: يااخي اثقل توك تقول بخليها تفتك من وجهي .....وتضحك فاطمه
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::
ام ساره: الووووووووو يامال الصمخ ...انت لو قليل ادب ولو اتصلت مره ثانيه باخذ تصرف ثاني معاك
ساره: شفيج تصارخين يمه ؟
الام: بط جبدي هاللي بالتلفون ...ثلاث مرات يتصل ورى بعض ويسكره في وجهي
ساره: هههههه وانتي اكيد اخذتيه بشراع ومجداف
الام:وشتبين اقوله؟
ساره: يمكن التلفون خربان وهو يسمعج وانتي ماتسمعينه ..
في هاللحظه يدق التلفون ....
الام: قومي انتي كلمي التلفون والله عجزت ...بروح غرفتي ارتاح شوي .....
ساره : انشالله يمه ...وترفع ساره السماعه ......
ساره: الووو
....: الله شحلات الصوت ...اي هذا الصوت والا بلاش موصوت العجوز تقول طالعه من قبر
ساره: مو معاي؟
......: افــــــــــــــــــــا ...ماعرفتيني ؟ معقوله ماتعرفيني ؟؟؟
ساره: اخوي يمكن غلطان بالرقم
......: اذا ايدي غلكت بالرقم ...ترى اذني مانست هالصوت
ساره: لوسمحت ثمن كلامك واحترم نفسك ورجاءا لاتتصل مره ثانيه على هالرقم و...
يقاطعها: احبج ياساره امووووووووووووت فيج ..ومانسيت اجمل لحظات عمري معاج
سكرت ساره التلفون بوجهه وهي مصدومه : معقوله!!! معقوله يكون خالد طلع من السجن بكل هالسرعه ..
ويرن التلفون مره ثانيه ...بس ساره ماردت عليه وراحت تركض لغرفتها
خالد ماكان اول مره يدخل السجن ويطلع منه بسهوله ...ابوه كان سياسي معروف وله واسطات قويه ..
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
سعد: ترى انا لقيت شراي للبيت وبعته له وبيدفع فيه كثير ..وعطاني مهله شهر
فاطمه بحزن: بعته؟
سعد: وشسوي يافاطمه؟ ...شوري علي...
فاطمه تفلب عيونها في البيت الواسع الكبير اللي ياما حلمت فيه ولما تحقق حلمها انتهى بسرعه...نزلت دموعها ومسحتهم بسرعه
سعد: معليش يافاطمه الله يعوضنا انشالله
فاطمه: الله كريم
سعد: فاطمه.....كلمتي ..كلمتي فيصل ؟؟
فاطمه: لا ماقلتله ..انشالله اقوله اليوم .
سعد: طيب اللي ابيه منك الحين ..انك تشيلي الاغراض اللي ماتحتاجينها من الغرف عشان اوديهم بيت اهلي
فاطمه: انشالله ..
ويطلع سعد للطبيب عنده مراجعه وتروح فاطمه وخادمتها يشوفون الاغراض اللي مايحتاجونها...
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
فيصل: قومي خليني اوديكي للطبيب ..
مها: مافيني شي ....ليش تحب تعنا انت ؟
فيصل: بس ابغى اتطمن على حاجه الله يخليكي ريحيني
مها: فيصل مالي خلق اروح ....نعسانه وابي انام ....روح انت
فيصل: وين اروح الله يهديكي ...يالله عاد ...اجيب عباتك ؟؟
مها:يوووووووووووو صاير مليغ وتحن حيل
فيصل بقلبه "الحين ابتحملك ...انا المليغ ها .." : معليش ياحبيبتي علشان خاطري ...ضروري تروحين
مها: خلاص زين نروح ونشوف اخرتها ولو اني متأكده ان مافيني الا العافيه بس شسوي
في الطبيب:
الدكتور: مبروك يامدام انتي حامل ..
مها كانت قاده وبجنبها فيصل ماقدرت تكلم او ماكانت عارفه شنو بتقول ..
فيصل كان في قمة السعاده لانه كان يتمنى يجيله ولد او بنت بس المهم من مها : الله يبارك فيك يادكتور ...
الدكتور: بس انا لازم اكتبلها بعض الادويه والفيتامينات وضروري انها تداوم عليها وماتأطعهاش
تروح مها للسياره ويروح فيصل للصيدليه يجيب الادويه ....وفي السياره:
فيصل: مها ...شفيكي ساكته ؟
مها: اتكلم شقول؟
فيصل: انتي طيب ليه منتي بفرحانه؟
مها: ومنو قالك اني مو فرحانه؟
فيصل: مو باين عليكي
مها : لازم يعني اضحك واناطط عشان تعرف اني فرحانه
فيصل بعصبيه: وليه تكلميني بهالطريقه ؟ وشذنبي انا تعامليني كذا ...ترى صرتي ماتنطاقين ..كلما شفتيني اهنتيني وفشلتيني وشعاملك انا؟
مها حست انها تمادت شوي بحق فيصل : فيصل انت زعلت؟
فيصل: لا مازعلت فرحان ومستانس
مها: فيصل انا اسفه سامحني تكفى
فيصل بحنان: يامها ياحبيبتي الحرمه اذا قالولها انتي حامل المفروض انها تفرح وتستانس مو مثلك انتي من قالولك حامل صكت الدنيا بوجهك
مها: صدقني انا مستانسه بس والله مدري شفيني ؟
فيصل: طيب..طيب...وشرايك ننسى كل اللي حصل وتعود المياه لمجاريها ..
مها: بس الاهم انك تسامحني على كل غلطه طلعت مني
فيصل: وعشان ابينلك اني مسامحك...بطلعك نتعشى سوا ...
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::
الكويت:
::::::::::::::
خالد: انا خالد ..والا نسيتيني؟
ساره: ارجوك يااخ خالد ...انا اللي صارلي يكفيني ممكن تخليني بحالي ..وتنسى رقم بيتنا؟
خالد: لاياحياتي لا ...مو بهالسهوله ...بالاول لازم ارضي نفسي لاني لوفرطت فيج راح اندم طووووووول عمري وانا مااحب الندم
ساره: شتبي فيني؟...تبي فلوس؟ انا مستعده اعطيك أي مبلغ تبيه ...بس تبتعد عني
خالد: لالالالالا ترى ازعل منج ياقلبي.....فلوس عاد ..
ساره نفذ صبرها: ممكن اعرف شتبي بالضبط ؟
خالد بهمس: ابيج انتي ...انتي وبس
وكالعاده سكرت التلفون بوجهه ...ورجعت لغرفتها وهي خايفه وتفكر...ياربي شهالمصيبه اللي طحت فيها هذا شلون افتك منه؟ اقول لامي؟؟ لالالالا مستحيل اقولها ...امي كافيها اللي فيها..اقول لابوي؟ لا شنو ابوي ؟ انا عندي ابو ؟.... يبا اسكت احسنلي ...والله يعيني على بلوتي
::::::::::::::::
فيصل: وانا وين اروح؟
فاطمه: سامحني ياخوي الامر مو بيدي ولابيد سعد..
فيصل: الله يعينك ياسعد ياخوي ..تراه موراضي يتدين من احد
فاطمه : وترى باقي من المده اسبوعين
فيصل معصب: وليه ماقلتيلي من زمان عشان ادورلي سكن ؟
فاطمه: ماكنت ادري شلون بقولك
فيصل: الله يسامحك يافاطمه ...الله يسامحك...يعني كنت بزعل لو قلتيلي ...صدقيني ماكنت بزعل
فاطمه: عاد صار اللي صار .
فيصل: طيب حصل خير ...البيت بيت سعد وهو حر فيه
فاطمه: فيصل وشرايك تسكن عند امي ؟
فيصل: انتي وشقاعد تقولين؟
فاطمه: يافيصل هذاك بيتك ولك حق فيه ..وانت الحين رجال فقير مسكين حتى حق الايجار ماتقدر تدفعه
فيصل: اذا كان علي انا ميخالف بس...مها
فاطمه: وشفيها مها لايكون مو راضيه تعيش مع امك ؟
فيصل: لالالا انا موقصدي كذا بس امي وكيف تبينها تتحمل مها؟...اصلا ماراح توافق
فاطمه: طيب انت جرب ماراح تخسر شي
فيصل: خلاص انا اروحلها بكره واكلمها
ويصعد فيصل عند مها عشان يقولها ويشوف ردة فعلها:
مها: حتى ولو ماقالتلك فاطمه انا كنت راح اقولك
فيصل: يعني ..انتي موافقه تعيشين عند امي
مها: اكيد موافقه...مراح اخليك تخسر اكثر من اللي خسرته عشاني...السكن مع امك صح له سلبيات لكن ايجابياته اكثر من سلبياته ...يمكن اذا عشنا ببيت واحد ..تحسن علاقتك مع امك وانا بحاول اكسب ودها واحترامها ....ومن ايجابياته بعد انك توفر عليك ايجار شقه
فيصل: حلو...تفكيرك مضبوط ...انا اروح لامي بكره واكلمها
مها: وليش تنطر لي بكره؟ روح اليوم انت شوراك؟
فيصل: لا الوقت ضيق ومايسمح
مها: خير البر عاجله ..انا اقول تروح اللحين
فيصل: خلاص انا رايح ...تبين اجيبلك شي معي ؟
مها:لا سلامتك ..اهم شي تكلمها بهدوء وبدون أي انفعلات
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
ام فيصل كانت تدري ان سعد يبي يبيع بيته قبل يدري فيصل وكانت متوقعه ان فيصل يلجألها ويطلب يسكن عندها ...بناءا على ذلك رسمت خطه بخيالها وتفكيرها ..قالت كل ماقربوا مني قدرت ابعدهم عن بعض اكثر
فيصل: ها وشقلتي يمه؟
ام فيصل بعد تفكير قصير: وانا موافقه
حب فيصل راس امه : الله يخليكي لي يمه انا كنت عارف ان قلبك كبير
ام فيصل بمكر: قلبي كبير حيل يافصول
فيصل: الا على فكره يمه والمأجرين اللي فوق وشتسوي فيهم؟
ام فيصل: انتوا تسكنون معي تحت البيت كبير علي ..
فيصل: أي بس...
ام فيصل : وش بسه بعد؟
فيصل: مها يمه ترى معي
ام فيصل: هههه ادري انها معك شايفني خبله والا ماافهم..بتسكنون معي تحت تبغا حياك الله ماتبغا بالطقاق
فيصل: لالاالا خلاص ...نسكن معك
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::
شخصيه جديده بالقصه ...شاب اسمه جراح وهو من فئة البدون(غير محددي الجنسيه) جيران ساره وامها
كان جراح يحب ساره يموت عليها من كان صغير وتقدم لخطبتها عدة مرات بس كانت ترفضه بإستمرار لانها تشوف ان الفارق بينها وبينه كبير كانت تظن ان هي احسن منه بأشيا كثيره ...
كان جراح قبل تصير مأساتها دايم يقعد قبال بيتها ويلبي طلبات امها ورغباتها ...بس ساره كانت قاسيه عليه بشكل فضيع كانت دايم تجرحه وتبينله انها تكرهه وعمرها مافكرت فيه ..لكن هو يزيد الحب في قلبه
ولما عرف بقصتها مع سالم ...حاول انه يكرهها بس ماقدر(قلب المحب صعب يكره واذا كره صعب يحب) كان يتأمل صورتها ...ويتذكر موقف الصوره معاها ...لما قالها تسمحين اصورج ورفضت...بس عاندها وصورها دون موافقتها وراح يركض ..تذكر يوم عصبت عليه..وتذكر ملامح وجهها لما تعصب يصير احمر
كان يحبها بجنون ...ولما تزووجت سالم ..قرر انه ينساها لانها صارت ضمن المستحيل وتزوج وحده ثانيه بهدف انه ينسى ساره ماكان هدفه انه يبي الزواج بس للاسف ماتأقلم معاها وطلقها ...
تطلقت ساره من سالم ..وهذا الشي عطاه امل جديد بساره...كان يعرف كل اخبارها من اخته الصغيره "14سنه" اللي تاخذ اخبارها من امها...جراح كان يراقبها على طول ..عقب كل اللي صار فيها كان يلاحظ تغيرها ...حتى شكلها تغير ..ذبلت الورده اللي لو كانت عنده سقاها من حبه كل يوم ...كان يشوفها لما تروح للطبيب اللي ماكانت تروح لغيره ويحس بألمها وجروحها ...شخصيتها تغيرت حيل...
ويوم من الايام كانت طالعه مع امها للطبيب ...بس هالمره امها اللي كانت مريضه ...ارتفع السكري عندها وكانت تعبانه حيل ...فاضطر الطبيب انه ينومها عنده ليلتين بالمستشفى لحد مايصير سكريها طبيعي ...
ورجعت ساره البيت عشان تجيبلها اغراض وتقفل البيت وترجع تنام عندها....ولما طلعت انصدمت من اللي واقف قدامها ...*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

ياللللللله ابي تشجيع حااااااااااااااااار
أني بتركـ ليكم فرصه تقرو الأجزاء الي حطيتهم 
بعدين باكمل ليكم البااقي 
اوك
مع تحياتي
قلوعه

----------


## علي البحراني

ياالله من زمن خلصنه الاجزاء...
نبغي اجزاء جديدة...

وشكرا لك....

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء الثالث عشر:
::::::::::::::::::
جراح: شلونج ساره؟
ساره ماقدرت تنطق بأي كلمه وتمت تأمله ... ماكانت متوقعه انها تشوفه مره ثانيه ..صح انه كان دايما على بالها وانها فقدته بس ماتجرأت تسأل امها عنه...
جراح: عسى ماشر ؟..وينها الوالده؟
ساره تلعثم بكلامها معاه: امي تعبانه شوي و..و تنومت بالمستشفى و..بروحلها الحين
جراح: ماتستاهل ام ساره...تحبين اوصلج؟
ساره: لامشكور ...ماتقصر
جراح: ساره انتي بخير؟ فيج شي؟
ساره: انا الحمدلله بخير...مضطره امشي الحين بغيت شي؟
جراح: أي بغيت اقولج ...اني جراح اللي تعرفينه وعمري ماراح اتغير عليج وشعوري تجاهج مثل ماكان
ساره راحت بسرعه للسياره .....وهي تفكر فيه...معقوله لازال يحبني ؟ معقوله مااثر فيه اللي صارلي
جراح استغرب منها ماهزأته مثل كل مره .....يجوز تغيرت
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
فيصل بعد ماسلم على اخته وعيالها وسعد ...ركب سيارته ...
فيصل: متأكده انك مانسيتي شي؟
مها: أي متأكده اخاف انت اللي نسيت شي؟
فيصل: لامانسيت ....مها معك 20 ريال
مها: أي معاي... ليش؟
فيصل: بعطي راعي الدكان متسلف منه ومارجعتله فلوسه ...معاي 100ريال بس هو ماعنده خرده
::::::::::::::
وبعد ساعه تقريبا يوصلون لبيت ام فيصل ..
ام فيصل: لو سمحتي لاتسلمين علي ...انا بشرتي حساسه
مها عصبت من كلامها بس تحملت ....لازم تحمل
فيصل: هههههه ماشالله يمه للحين بشرتك حساسه
ام فيصل: ليه ياحبيبي شايفني مثل بعض الناس نغطي عيوبنا بالمكياج والكريمات ؟
فيصل: ماعلينا من البشره وهالخرابيط .....انا بنزل الاغراض ..وين الخادمه يمه ابيها تساعدني؟
ام فيصل: وليه مالك حرمه تساعدك الا الخادمه يعني ؟
فيصل: يمه مها حامل وماهو زين التعب عليها ...
ام فيصل انصدمت لما سمعت انها حامل بس مابغت تبين : والحامل ماتشتغل ؟ ماعليك منها اكرفها ..
الخادمه موهنا اليوم عطيتها اجازه
فيصل: خلاص مانبغى الخادمه بقوم انزلهم وحدي ..ماابغى مساعده من احد
بس مها ماتحملت تقعد مع ام فيصل بروحهاوقامت تساعد فيصل في نقل الاغراض من السياره للبيت
كانوا ساكنين بالدور الارضي مع ام فيصل ....كانت غرفتهم وحده والحمام قريب منها اما المطبخ اللي كان قريب من غرفتهم كان مشترك
اول ليله ماقدرت مها تنام حست ان الوضع اختلف كانت تقلب طول الليل على السرير ...
مها: فيصل...انت قاعد والا نايم ؟
كان فيصل نايم على جنبه ومعطيها ظهره: كم الساعه الحين؟
مها: انت مانمت؟.......الساعه الحين ثلاث الا ربع الفجر
نام فيصل على ظهره وتنهد: ياطول الليل
مها: تتوقع كل ليله مثل هالحاله ؟
فيصل: لاانشالله كلها يومين ويتعدل نومك ...دائما الواحد اذا نام بمكان غريب ولاول مره يجفاه النوم
رد فيصل ونام على جنبه ...فكرت مها بكلامه ...معقوله يفكر ان بيت امه مكان غريب ...وبعد تفكير طويل نامت مها ......فتره بسيطه الا وباب الغرفه بينكسر من كثر الطق عليه ..
فيصل: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم من اللي يضرب الباب بكل هالقوه؟
مها قامت من النوم وهي مفزوعه : مدري ...قوم شوف
ولما فتح الباب لقى امه تضرب بكل قوتها ...
فيصل: يمه الله يهديكي احد يضرب الباب كذا؟
ام فيصل: ابغى فطور ...
فيصل وهو يطالع ساعته : يمه انتي متى صحيتي؟
ام فيصل: من صلاة الفجر وانا صاحيه ...انا كل يوم كذا
فيصل: يمه الساعه اللحين 6 الفجر
الام: وخير ياطير... انا ابغى فطور
فيصل بعصبيه: والخادمه وينهي؟
الام: مسكينه ..ضرسها يعورها ونايمه ماابغى اصحيها ..وينها ست الحسن والجمال ماشبعت نوم من اذان المغرب نايمه ..؟
فيصل: يمه حرام عليكي ...تدرين ان احنا ماخلصنا ترتيب الاغراض الا الساعه 12 وحتى البارحه مارقدنا عدل ..و..
قاطعته الام: وانا وش اسويلها ...خلها تقوم تعملي فطور ابغى اكل مت من الجوع
مها قامت وغسلت وجهها: خلاص فيصل انا بروح اسويلها ..
تضايق فيصل من موقف امه ..مها بنت طيبه وحبوبه ولواي وحده ثانيه مكانها مراح تسكت على اللي صار
مها: خالتي ارتاحي...اقعدي بالصاله وانا اجيبلج الفطور ...
ام فيصل: وليه شايفتني خبله ؟ اكيد تبغين تحطيلي بلى بالاكل ...مايندرى عنك انتي
ماردت عليها مها وشافت ان " الحقران يقطع المصران" .....
مها: خلصت ....تريقي
ام فيصل: وليه تقولينها من دون نفس ؟ تريقي "باستهزاء"
مها: شتبين اقولج يعني ؟
ام فيصل وهي تصرخ عشان يسمعها فيصل: عيب عليكي ياللي ماتعرفين العيب ...انا كبر امك وتقوليلي مثل هالكلام انتي ماعندك احترام لاحد لو عندك احترام كان ماطولتي لسانك علي ..
صحى فيصل على صوت امه وهي تصارخ بصوت متعمد عشان يسمعها ...وراح للمطبخ
فيصل بتعب وعلى عيونه النوم: يمه وشفيكي؟
ام فيصل: شوف حرمتك اللي ذبحتنا فيها ...طولت لسانها علي وسبتني ...ترضى يافيصل احد يسب امك ترضى ...تقول عني اني حرمه كبيره ومخرفه وقالت انها ماتحبني ولاتواطني
مها كانت مصدومه من كلامها هذا ثاني يوم لها وصار اللي صار الله يستر من الايام الجايه
فيصل بنفس التعب : وليه يامها تقولي عن امي كذا
ام فيصل: بس هذا اللي قدرت عليه...انت منت برجال لو انك رجال كان ضربتها ...ادبتها
مها: فيصل...والله العظيم ماقلتلها شي ...
فيصل وهو يصارخ : وبعدين معاكم انتم... ترى انا تعبان وراي دوام بعد اقل من ساعتين ...حرام عليكم مانمت كل الليل ...ترى مايصير كذا .....مها تعالي ...حسابك معي هناك
لحقته مها للغرفه وضحكت درعا على كل اللي صار ....: على هالحال واردى يافصول
فيصل يصرخ: مهما كان هذي امي وماارضى انك تطولين لسانك عليها
مها تحاول تمسك دموعها ماتنزل: والله العظيم ما طولت لساني ...امك تبلى علي
فيصل: يالخايسه ...قصدك ان امي كذابه .....تدرين ان امي مو من طبايعها الكذب الظاهر انك انتي الكذابه
مها وتنزل دموعها: انا خايسه ...هذا مو كلامك ....فيصل حرام عليك حلفتلك بالله .....شتبي اكثر ؟
فيصل: ابيك تحترمين نفسك .... وماتقلين ادبك على امي ...وعقابا لك اقعدي لين الساعه 9 وقعديني على الدوام ..قدامي ساعه ونص انام فيها والطريق طويل...واذا ما صحيتيني لاتلومين الا نفسك
حط راسه على المخده ونام ......انصدمت مها من كلامه القاسي معقوله تغير....
وبعد ساعه ونص :
مها: فيصل.....فيصل ..الساعه صارت تسع يالله قوم
فيصل مارد عليها ...كان بسابع نومه
مها: فيصل ...فيصل
فيصل دزها بقوه عنه : روحي.... عني... اذلفي...الله مسلطك علي..ياخي خليني ارتاح ..دوام ماني رايح شعندك ...وشتبغين تسوين ها؟
مها:............
فيصل: تدرين شلون؟... انتي وحده مزعجه ...قومي اطلعي بره ...روحي باللي مايحفظك
وتطلع مها من الغرفه ...قفل فيصل على روحه الباب .....
البيت هدوء ...ام فيصل عقب ماطبخت الطبخه نامت ....وفيصل نام بعد ...الخادمه توها صحت من النوم
ومها عقب كل اللي صار مو مستوعبه ...حطت راسها على الكنبه ..تواسيها دموعها ...وبصعوبه نامت
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
الكويت: الساعه 2 الظهر
:::::::::::::::
ساره: الحمدلله على سلامتج يمه
الام: والله ياساره ان مافيني الا العافيه بس هالاطبا يبالغون
ساره: اهم شي انج رجعتي سالمه غانمه
الام: ساره ...شفيج ضعفتي اكثر..ليش ماتاكلين ؟
ساره: هههههههه شبي بالمتن ؟ مافيه الا الامراض
الام: ميخالف تغذي...اكلي سلطه وفواكه
ساره: انشالله...والحين بقوم اسويلج عشا
الام:لالالالا ماني مشتهيه
ساره: خلاص بسويلج شوربه ...
الام: على راحتج ...
ساره هالايام كان كل تفكيرها محصور بشخصين ...واحد منهم ممكن يدمر حياتها اللي مابقى منها شي ...اما الثاني فهو الامل الجديد بحياتها ...مع انها مااهتمت بهالموضوع كثر موضوع خالد ....
وجراح احتار ...بقلبه كلام واجد وده يقوله لها بس ماكان يشوفها ...فقرر انه يكتب لها رساله ويطرشها مع اخته امل لها ....
ساره:منوووووووو؟
امل: انا امل جيرانكم
ساره تفتح الباب: هلا امل بغيتي شي ؟
امل: امي تسلم عليكم وتقول عندكم هيل؟
ساره: أي لحظه شوي..
امل: ساره لحظه ...هاج هذي رساله..والهيل ترى عذر بس عشان اذا سألتج امج ..
ساره: وي ياامول ماتخلين سوالفج.؟...ماقلتيلي هالرساله من منو؟
امل: انا لازم اروح الحين انتي اقري الرساله واعرفي من منو....يالله مع السلامه
ساره: امــــــــــــــــــل والهيل؟
امل: خليه لج انا بروح الحين
دخلت ساره غرفتها وقبل تدخل سألتها امها عن امل ...وقالتلها انها تبي هيل ...يعني مشت عليها
وقعدت تقرى الرساله قبل اسم الكاتب لانها عارفه من منو :
( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )
الى الغاليه والعزيزه في حياتي ........ساره
انا اسف لاني لجأت للهطريقه...بس صدقيني مالقيت غيرها ... بس عشان امنعج وامنع نفسي من الاحراج
حبيت اقولج كلام يمكن اكون عاجز اقوله لما اشوفج قبالي ....
ساره... انا عارف كل تفاصيل حياتج ..واحس اني عشت معاج كل لحظه عشتيها ..عشت الحزن اللي انتي عشتيه وجربت الالم اللي صارلج...بس اعترفلج ..انا جبان ..جبان لاني عجزت اساعدج ولو بشي بسيط
الانسان مو معصوم من الغلط ...كلنا نغلط وهذا امر وارد في حياتنا...انا بعد غلطت ...تزوجت بنيه وظلمتها معاي ماقدرت اتحملها لحظه وحده ..حبيتج بكل جوارحي وكل ماحاولتي تبعديني خطوه ..كنت اتقربلج الف خطوه...وكنت اعتقد انه في يوم من الايام راح يلين قلبج لي ..مادريت ان غيري ملك قلبج وعاش فيه ..
مع هذا مافقدت الامل فيج ...( اللي يحب ياساره يشوف محبوبه ملاك مهما غلط في حقه يتمسك فيه اكثر واكثر) ....وانا مو بس حبيتج الا عشقتج ...انا اسف اذا تماديت بس هذي مشاعري ومااقدر اخفيها اكثر كنتي الانسانه اللي تمنيتها وماانكر اني لازلت اتمناج ...وماابيج تفسرين حبي لج طمع فيج ...لا انا عمري ماشفتج بنظره ماديه...ملكتي قلبي وسكنتي فيه ...كنتي انانيه حتى بداخلي كنتي انانيه ..ماسمحتي لغيرج يدخل قلبي او حتى يطق بابه...وراحت ايامي ...وضاعت سنيني وانا تفكيري كله عندج ...كانوا يقولولي: شتبي فيها؟ هذي مغروره ولايمكن تقبل فيك انت يالفقير المسكين...وكنت اوقفهم عند حدهم ومااسمحلهم يتكلمون عليج .....تدرين ليش؟ لاني حبيتج...كنت اتهاوش مع اهلي وانام ليالي برى البيت ...تدرين ليش؟ لاني حبيتج...كنت اتعذب في كل يوم عذاب سنه...تدرين ليش؟ لاني حبيتج ...كنت وكنت وكنت ...لاني بس حبيتج وانتي قلبج كان قاسي اسمحيلي على هالكلمه بس فعلا كنتي قاسيه وانانيه وماتحترمين احد ..ولما بغيتي تحبين وطق الحب بابج اخترتي الانسان الغلط وفرغتي عواطفج بانسان مايستاهل ...انسان استغلج ولعب بعقلج الصغير...ساره انا تعذبت واجد عشانج وتحملت منج كل شي وترى محد غيري يصبر على المذله اللي كنت اشوفها منج ....ومستعد اتحمل منج اكثر واكثر ...
حبيبتي"ممكن تسمحيلي بهالكلمه" انا سعادتي معاج ...وراحتي بقربج...ابي انسى كل اللي صار معاج وابيج تنسين كل همومج واحزانج واذا ماقدرتي تنسينها ...ممكن تعطينياها اشيلها بقلبي ...
وبالاخير بطلب منج طلب وابيج تفكرين فيه على راحتج ....
ساره لو تقدمتلج مره ثانيه..تقبليني زوج لج؟؟؟ واعرفي ان رفضج خلاص ماعاد يأثر فيني ...لاني احبج والحب زرع نفسه بقلبي ولايمكن اشيله .....
اتمنى اني مااكون ضايقتج اوحتى ضيعت وقتج ......انا بإنتظار الرد
جراح
××××××
تأكدت ساره ان كل كلمه كتبها جراح كانت صادقه وطاله من قلبه...سكرت الرساله وحضنتها لقلبها ...دمعت عيونها...وحست براحه...اول مره تحس بقيمته ...اول مره تحس انه يحبها من كل قلبها....اول مره تحس انها كانت انانيه ومغروره ومو مهتمه الا بمشاعرها وبس....بعد كل هالاستنتاجات تأكدت من شي واحد بس ....انها لايمكن تورط نفسها بحب ثاني ...ولايمكن تمادى بعلاقاتها...
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
طلع فيصل من الغرفه ..وعقب ماغسل وجهه ...شافها نايمه وشكلها يكسر الخاطر ..ماكانت متلحفه ولاكان تحتها مخده وكان التكييف بارد...والليتات كانت مفتوحه على حدها ..اما مها كانت نايمه في سبات عميق وماكانت حاسه بأي شي حواليها من كثر التعب والتفكير باللي حصلها ...وعلى اليمين كانت ام فيصل تخيط بماكينة الخياطه المزعجه وتطالع التلفزيون اللي صوته كان عالي حيل كل هذا عشان تزعج مها ...ومن حسن حظ مها ان نومها كان ثقيل...
فيصل: يمه ...الله يهديكي..البنت طايحه هنا من الصبح ومو متغطيه ولا موسده .
الام: والله ياحبيبي ماني مسئوله عنها ..
فيصل وهو يتجه لمها: يايمه مها حسبت بنتك
الام: تخسي بنتي ...والا انت راضيلك باللي عملته معي الصبح ؟
مارد عليها فيصل لانه عارف ان عمره ماراح يقلبها بالكلام ...
فيصل يقعد مها: مها...مها قومي يالله..الساعه صارت ثلاث
مها:.........
فيصل يهزها برفق: يالله عاد قومي كفايه نوم
ام فيصل: شوي شوي عليها ياخويا...تراها حساسه ...اقول مالت عليك انت وياها..اروح لام بدر اشرفلي من مجابلك انت وحرمتك العياره
مها قعدت من نومها ووقفت للحمام ...
فيصل يمازحها: ماشبعتي نوم ؟
عطته نظره وكملت طريقها ....ولما طلعت.. راحت للغرفه..وفيصل طلب من الخادمه تسوي فطور ولحق مها
ولقاها تصلي ...ولما خلصت كان فيصل قاعد على السرير ...
فيصل: مها....انا عارف ان اللي حصل البارحه موشويه عليكي..بس صدقيني كل اللي عملته معك امس كان نتيجة ضغوط مريت فيها ...وماكنت بوعيي..عشان كذا احب اقولك..اسف ..واذا الاسف مايكفيكي انا من ايدك هذي الى ايدك هذي ..واللي تامرين فيه انا حاضر ..
مها لازالت على السجاده:.......
فيصل: سامحيني..انا ادري اني كنت قاسي معك
مها ماقدرت تقاوم دموعها والغصه اللي بقلبها وانفجرت باكيه: ليش يافيصل؟...ليش تعاملني جذي ليش؟ انا مااقدر اتحمل اكثر احس الشي هذا فوق طاقتي ..احاول اني اسكت وابينلك اني مرتاحه بس لا...انا ضعيفه وضعيفه حيل بعد...فيصل انا شخص غير مرغوب فيه عند اهلك ..حتى انت بديت تكرهني وتمل مني ...
تصرفاتك تغيرت معاي ..معاملتك اللي كانت كلها حنيه وحب انتهت .." وبإنكسار ونظره الىالجهول قالت": من البدايه قلتلك ان كل اللي يصيرلي حلم ..حلم جميل وبينتهي ليش ماصدقتني؟
فيصل:لما شافها سكتت وفرغت كل اللي بداخلها..: مها ..انا احبك.. والله العظيم احبك
مها: انت جبان تدري ليش؟
فيصل:.......
مها: لانك ضعيف مثلي ...توهم بالحب اللي عمره مابيكون له فايده اذا ماعملت فيه ..اذا انت ماسعيت عشان يكبر ...اذا انت تمسكت بكلمة احبك وبس...بذمتك شستفيد انا اذا قلتلي احبج؟ والله مااستفيد شي..فيصل انت تبي تقنعني بشي انا مستحيل اقتنع فيه ..يعني كلامك غير وافعالك غير..
فيصل: تدرين...مافهمت شي من كلامك
مها تبتسم بسخريه: لانك ماتعيش المأساة اللي انا اعيشها
فيصل:ومن قالك...انا عشت مأساة اكبر من المأساة اللي انتي عشتيها..مها انتي فقدتي امك وابوكي...وهذا بحد ذاته مأساة لكن انتي فقدتيهم وهم يحبونك مايكرهونك ...بس وشقول انا اللي فقدت امي وهي عايشه معي ؟
مها: انت تقدر تصلح كل اللي بينك وبين امك
فيصل: تحسبين المشكله في علاقتي مع امي:انتي؟ لا يامها غلطانه ..المشكله اكبر من كذا ..والله اني كل يوم اتعذب ...انا مو مرتاح بحياتي صدقيني ...انا بين ناريين مدري ارضي مين والامين ...الهم في قلبي كبير ..
مها اول مره تحس بمدى عمق الجرح اللي بقلب فيصل ...اول مره تحس بآلامه ..يمكن حست من قبل بس هالمره اكدت لها ان زوجها يعاني ..يعاني من جرح بداخل للحينه مااندمل..حست بمدى تفاهتها..لما تهتم بمشاعرها وبس ..انبها ضميرها بقوه: فيصل بحاجه لج يامها اكثر من حاجتج له ...
مها بحنان: فيصل ..حبيبي ..انا بعد احبك ..وماارضى انك تعيش كل هالحزن وحدك دون ماتشركني معاك..خلني اعيش معاك احزانك واتقاسمها ..حملني همك كله وارتاح انت...انا تعودت على الاحزان وخلاص ماعاد يهمني..بس انت لا مابيك تألم ..مابيك تحس بالجرح ...انا خلاص لاتشيل همي ..اوعدك اني ماراح اضايقك بشي ..وامك هي امي صدقني راح اتجنبها قد مااقدر...بس انت المهم ..
فيصل رفع راسه وتأملها : ........
مها: بقوم اسويلك ريوق ..
فيصل: لالاتسوين قلت للخادمه ..
مها: لاوالله...فيصل زوجي الحبيب ياكل من ايد الخادمه وانا موجوده ...لا ياحبيبي ماارضى
فيصل: بس الاكل اللي سوته..حرام ينكب بالزباله؟
مها: يبا شلك بأكل الخادمات اللي ماله طعم ...واكلها هي تاكله
قامت مها من مكانها وحبت راس زوجها ..وراحت تسويله لقمه ياكلها ..
فيصل بقلبه:"الله يخليكي لي..يشهد الله لك بقلبي معزه خاصه وغلا من نوع ثاني"
اكل فيصل وشبع ..وتحمد ربه ..وطلع ...وعند الباب :
سلوى"جيران ام فيصل": هلا ...هلا والله بفيصل ..كيف حالك؟
فيصل بدون نفس: بخير الحمدلله
سلوى: سمعت انك خلاص بتعيش هنا عند امك ..
فيصل: اقول سلوى انا مستعجل وراي شغل ..يالله مع السلامه
وركب فيصل سيارته ومشى ....وتمت سلوى واقفه عند البيت وتطالعه وهو رايح "طيب يافيصل تعرف وشلون تطنشني ..صارلي سنين احبك ولاحتى عبرتني ..مشكله هالحب ..حتى وهو متزوج احبه"
:::::::::
جراح: تقلبليني زوج لج؟
ساره: الحين انت لاحقني الجمعيه عشان تقولي هالكلام؟
جراح: هذا اسلوبج ماتغير معاي
ساره : ارجوك جراح هذا مكان عام ومايصلح عشان نتكلم بمثل هالمواضيع ..لاتحرجني
جراح: اول مره تنطقين اسمي..
ساره: ......
جراح: مارديتي علي ...اخطبج للمره الالف؟
ضحكت ساره وراحت تحاسب اغراضها ...ورجعت للبيت
عرف جراح من ضحكتها انها موافقه عليه ..ولو ماوافقت جان زفته مثل قبل..
وقال لاهله ...في البدايه ابوه عارض بشده ..حتى امه واخوانه وكل اهله..بس حاول انه يقنعهم بشتى الطرق وبعد اسبوع:
ام جراح: والله ياام ساره اني احب ادخل بالموضوع بسرعه بدون لف ودوران ..احنا جايين اليوم نخطب بنتك ساره لولدنا جراح ...هاشقلتي؟
ام ساره: والله ياام جراح انتي فاجئتيني بالموضوع هذا..
ام جراح: أي مفاجئات واي خرابيط ياسعاد هذي مو اول مره نخطب ساره ..
ام ساره: ادري يام جراح ..بس..لازم نشاور البنت وابوها بعد
ام جراح: اكيد لازم..وهذا بيتنا قبال بيتكم ..يالله انا اترخص الحين
ولما طلعت ام جراح نادت سعاد بنتها:
ام ساره: تدرين ليش جايه ام جراح؟
ساره: اي ادري..
ام ساره: وانتي شدراج؟
ساره: مو غريبه علي دخلتها هذي ..
ام ساره: وانتي شرايج الحين..؟
ساره: انا مالي راي ..الراي رايج والشور شورج
ام ساره: والله يابنيتي ..اذا تبين الصراحه ..جراح ماينعاف ..كافي انه يحبج وانه شاريج لحد الحين ...ياساره انتي خلاص كبرتي الحين ولازم تنسين كل اللي صارلج بالماضي وتعيشين حياتج مع شخص يحبج ومو شرط ان انتي تحبينه..ياساره الحب صدقيني يجي بعد الزواج...
تقاطعها ساره: هذا انتي وابوي يمه ..ماكنتوا حتى تعرفون بعض قبل الزواج...والحين هذي النهايه ..تطلقتوا
ام ساره: صح ان ماكنا نعرف بعض ..بس الوضع كان مختلف..انا وابوج بدت علاقتنا مبنيه على المشاكل وعدم التفاهم ..اثنينا كنا انانيين
وعدم التفاهم ..اثنينا كنا انانيين ونعاند بعض على اتفه الاسباب ..
تسكت الام وتفكر بأيامها اللي قضتها مع ابو ساره ....وحست ساره بضيق امها..
ساره: يمه انا اسفه اذا كنت ذكرتج بشي موزين انتي ناسيته ...بس صدقيني من كنت صغيره وهذا السؤال يدور براسي:"انتم ليش تطلقتوا؟" ..
ام ساره: اسباب كثيره وهذا مو وقته ....ها شقلتي؟ ساره انتي الحين صرتي كبيره عمرج صار 20 سنه..وماله داعي سوالف المستحى...
ساره: وابـــــــوي؟
ام ساره: شفيه ابوج بعد؟
ساره: لازم انشاوره..
ام ساره: هاتي التلفون... اتصل عليه واقوله.. وجيبي معاج النوته اللي على الطاوله
وبعد الاتصال:
ساره: ها يمه بشري شقال؟
ام ساره: شيقول بعد؟ قال: مالي خص فيكم واللي تبونه سووه
وفي الحقيقه ابو ساره قال كلام اكبر من جذي بس ام ساره ماحبت تجرح بنتها فوق جروحها ...
راحت ام ساره المطبخ...اما ساره قعدت تطالع التلفزيون ....رن التلفون
ساره: الووووووو
خالد: هلا ....هلا بهالصوت اللي رجع فيني الحياة من جديد
ساره: ردينااااا
خالد: تعالي...انا انطرج الحين
ساره: احترم نفسك ياقليل الادب وشوف مع منو قاعد تكلم؟..
خالد: منو اكلم يعني؟ وحده خايسه لاعندها اخلاق ولا احترام لاحد باعت اغلى شي تملكه لواحد حقير مثلها
ساره: خالد ارجوك...خلاص انا حتى ماعاد باقي فيني بقايا....ارجوك اتركني ...انساني
خالد: مستحيل حياتي مستحيل
ساره صرخت عليه:شتبيييييييي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
خالد بلهجه عصبيه: لاتكلميني جذي...قلتلج اللي ابيه ...وباجر ورى المغرب بكون بالمواقف اللي ورى الجمعيه واذا ماجيتي...والله ياساره لاتلومين الا نفسج ....ولاتنسين الشريط ...تذكرينه..ترى للحين احتفظ فيه واشوفه كل يوم......لاتنسين الموعد..
وسكر التلفون بوجهها ....ماتقدر تسوي شي مني لي باجر الوقت قصير ...
واخيرا قررت قرار ماكانت تفكر فيه من قبل ....حست ان هذا القرار ممكن ينقذها من اللي هي فيه...*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء الرابع عشر
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::
مها: فيــــــــــــصل ...قوم بسرعه الله يخليك ..
فيصل: عسى ماشر وشفيكي ؟؟؟
مها وهي تتألم: بطني يعورني ...حاسه بعوار فظيع..
فيصل: يمكن تولدي؟
مها: اولد!!!! فيصل انا بالشهر الرابع ...احد يولد بالشهر الرابع؟
فيصل : طيب...طيب يالله قومي اوديكي الطبيب...
وفي الطبيب ...مات الجنين ...كانت صدمه بالنسبه للاثنن..
فيصل: بكل سهوله تقولها يادكتور....مات....تدري يعني وشتعني هالكلمه؟
الدكتور: انا اسف...هذي قسمة الله ..وشتغاني اقولك يعني؟
فيصل بانكسار: ومها...وشلونها يادكتور.؟
الدكتور: حالتها شوي تعبانه...لكن انشالله راح نعملها تنظيفات..اسبوع اواسبوعين انشالله وتقوم بالسلامه..
فيصل: طيب ...ماقلتلي وشسبب موت الجنين؟
الدكتور: الصراحه احنا الى الان مانعرف السبب الرئيسي....الا بعد اجراء الفحوصات اللازمه..وانشالله خير..
بعد مرور ثلاثة ايام...ومها بالمستشفى ..فيصل كان من يجي من دوامه الى حزة نومته وهو عندها اما فاطمه زارتها مره وحده بس....ام فيصل ماطرى عليها حتى تسأل ولدها عن عالة زوجته.....
فيصل: مها..خلاص كافي لاتبكين بالطريقه هذي..والله قطعتي قلبي..الله يعوضنا انشالله ..
مها:............
فيصل: خلي ايمانك بالله قوي...وشدي حيلك المره الثانيه
مها:................
فيصل: مها ياحياتي ..تأكدي ان الله سبحانه يفعل اللي فيه الخير..
مها:.............
فيصل: طيب ردي علي قولي كلمه بس....هذي حالتك من دخلتي المستشفى كله صياح بصياح...كافي عذبتي نفسك وعذبتيني معاكي
مها تنزل راسها: فيصل انا تعبانه ...تعبانه حيل وماعندي احد اقدر اشكيله..
فيصل انقهر من كلامها : افا يامها.....وانا.....انا وين رحت...تبين احد غيري ...
مها تنزل دموعها: انت ماتقصر بس...بس في حالتي هذي انا محتاجه لمره مثلي...في اشيا خاصه محتاجه اتكلم فيها ..مع وحده مثلي ...انت فاهم
فهم فيصل قصدها: طيب انا راح اتصل في فاطمه ...واخليها تجي وتنام عندك كم يوم
مها: لايافيصل ارجوك...فاطمه لاهيه مع عيالها ولاتنسى ان الحين وقت امتحانات
فيصل: طيب اناديلك الدكتوره؟
مها: لاتنادي احد خلاص...انا لو بغيتها اسألها..
فيصل: انا تعبان الحين ...بروح البيت انام ..واذا تبين شي اتصلي علي
مها وهي تطالع ساعتها: توالناس اقعد معاي شوي....مافيني النوم
فيصل: اكلمك على الجوال...والله نعسان وابغى انام
مها: نوم العوافي ....مع السلامه
زلما طلع فيصل من عند مها ..شاف الدكتولر وسأله عن حالة مها ...الدكتور اخذ فيصل وراح معاه للمكتب:
فيصل: خير يادكتور..
الدكتور: مها عندها مشكله...
فيصل بقلق: خير وشفيها؟ ...تكلم انا اسمعك
الدكتور: انا اسف لمثل هالخبر...بس ترى مها ماتقدر تحمل مره ثانيه..
انصدم فيصل من كلامه: وشقاعد تقول؟ وليه؟
الدكتور: الحمل صعب عليها وممكن تعرض حياتها للموت ...انا اسف بس لابد من اجراء لولب لها لتفادي حمل ثاني ممكن يسبب في موتها او موت الجنين
فيصل قام من عند الدكتور وهو مهموم وحزنان...كان وده يروح لمها ويقولها على اللي قاله الدكتور بس تراجع ووكل الدكتور لهالمهمه الصعبه...بالنسبه له...
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
ساره: انا اسفه ياجراح بس هذا كل اللي صار وابيك تساعدني
جراح: وليش الاسف؟
ساره: اسفه اني اتصلت عليك...واسفه اني.....اني ....اسفه على كل شي
جراح: زين...هدي اعصابج ..زخليني افكر واردلج خبر
ساره: تكفى جراح ..والله ماعندي ووقت...وخالد هذا ممكن يسوي أي شي موزين هذا انسان شرير بدون ذمه ولاضمير
جراح: خلاص...انا قلتلج هدي اعصابج واتصلي علي بعد شوي..
بعد ساعه:
جراح: هلا ساره
ساره: ها فكرت؟ شطلع معاك؟؟
يضحك جراح :وانتي عطيتيني فرصه افكر
ساره: جراح الله يخليك ساعدني والله اني خايفه ..
جراح:زين!!! شقلتي؟
ساره: عن شنو؟
جراج: تتزوجيني!!!!
ساره ارتبكت: جراح هذا مو وقته ...ساعدني اطلع من المشكله اللي انا فيها وبعدين يحلها الف حلال
جراح: انا بروح معاج باجر ..
ساره:لا انا مستحيل اروح..
جراح: خلاص ولايهمج بروح بروحي واتفاهم معاه
ساره:بس هذا وحش ياجراح واخاف يسويلك شي
جراح:ماعليج منه ...انا مورايح اتهاوش معاه ...انا رايح اتفاهم معاه ..
ساره: خلاص جراح ..لاتنسى قولي سيصير معاك باجر
جراح: خابرج ذكيه ياساره؟
ساره:عفوا ! مافهمتك؟
جراح: ساره انا مااعرف خالد ولاعمري شفته بحياتي
ساره:أي صح!!!!!الحين شلون؟
جراح:لازم تروحين معاي
ساره: ماقدر...امي شقولها ؟
جراح:صارحيها.. قوليلها السالفه كلها ...وخليها تروح معانا بعد
ساره: صعب...جراح امي راح تزفني اذا درت اني قلتلك
جراح:زين قوليلها انج ماقلتيلي ولاتجيبين طاريي واطرحي عليها فكرة انكم تعلموني...وانا بسوي روحي مدري عن شي اذا كلمتني
ساره:مااعرف شلون اشكرك ياجراح...
جراح :اناللحين ماسويت شي ...اذا سويت اشكريني
سكرت ساره السماعه ...وخبرت امها بالسالفه كامله وطرحت عليها انهم يدخلون جراح بالموضوع....في البدايه "والبدايه صعبه على كل حال" رفضت ام ساره رفضا قاطعا انها تدخل جراح بالموضوع لانها لودخلته على حسب تفكيرها ماراح يتزوج بنتها...اقنعتها ساره بشتى السبل ...واخيرا وافقت على اكراه ..
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
ام فيصل:والله ياام سعود ان هذا احلى خبر سمعته بحياتي
ام سعود: حرام البنت مسيكينه وماتستاهل ...افرضي انها ماتت مع الجاهل
ام فيصل: امييييييين ..يارب اسمع من ام سعود ....بعدين وشقلتي كني سمعتك متعاطفه معاها
ام سعود بتردد"شيفكنا من لسانك الطويل": لا ياام فيصل انا قصدي يعني ولدك فيصل الله يعينه لوماتت حرمته ...عاد هو يحبها
ام فيصل: حبك برص انشالله ..انتي وشتخربطين..انا مالي قعده معكن اروح بيتي ابرك
وتوقف ام فيصل وتوقف معاها ام سعود: لا تزعلين مني والله انك عزيزه وغاليه ...بس هذا اللي اسمعه من الناس
ام فيصل: ماني بزعلانه بس لاتعيدين هالكلام اللي ماينطاق...وغلاتك ياام سعود لاخليه يكرهها كثر ماحبها..."قالت ام فيصل جملتها الاخيره بخبث"وتروح لبيتها:
فيصل يسند مها:شوي شوي بالراحه
مها وهي تقعد على السرير: فيصل الله يخليك اقعد عندي لاتروح أي مكان
فيصل: ودي والله بس لازم اروح لعامر واسلم عليه من زمان ماشفته
مها تنزل راسها تحت وتحاول تخفي دموعها: وانا؟....من يقعد عندي ؟
فيصل: مها انتي خايفه من شي؟
مها: لا....خلاص روح بس لاتأخر
شافت وجهه..وكأنه مو راضي على قرارها….
مها: خلاص روح ومتى ماتبي ترجع ارجع …انا الحين احسن ومو محتاجه مساعدتك
فيصل: تظنين لوانك مو بخير كنت خليتك لوحدك؟ مها حبيبتي…صديقي عامر موشايفه فوق الشهرين والصراحه اني مشتاقله …
مها: قلتلك خلاص روح ….لاتخاف والله ماراح ازعل منك
فيصل: طيب يالله مع السلامه
ولما طبع فيصل للصاله شاف امه قاعده ومعاها سلوى ....
قيصل:السلام عليكم
سلوى تسوي روحها رقيقه ومستحيه: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
فيصل : يمه انا طالع بغيتي شي ؟
ام فيصل: مشكور...شوف المدام اخاف تبي شي؟
طلع فيصل من البيت قبل يسمع أي كلمه ثانيه من امه .....وفي السياره قعد يفكر بسلوى ....بنت حلوه وصغيره ولها عيال عم كثير ..معقوله محد فكر يتزوجها ؟؟؟؟؟
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
جراح: مرحبا ياأخ
خالد بإستنكار:هلا...بغيت شي؟
جراح:تنطر احد؟
خالد: أي ...انت منو وشتبي؟
جراح:مو انت خالد؟ وتنطر ساره؟؟
خالد حاول انه يهرب لانه ظن ان جراح شرطي بلبس مدني..وقبل يهرب ..مسكه جراح من ايده..
جراح: وقف ياخالد ...بيني وبينك كلام...ويمكن اكبر من الكلام ..بيني وبينك ثار
خالد ماقاوم هالمره لانه تأكد ان جراح موشرطي من سمع كلمة "ثار": ثــــــــــــــــــــار ؟؟؟حبيبي لاتقنعني انك اخوها ..لان اخوان الحلوه كلهم بيبي
جراح طلع مسدس من جيبه ووجه لبطن خالد عشان محد يلاحظ من الناس وقال بصوت كله غضب: تروح معاي الحين وتعطيني الشريط وإلا اهدك مذبوح هني ؟
خالد تملكه الرعب وحس ان حياته في خطر ...ومن صوب ثاني ساره وامها خافوا بعد وحسوا ان في شي خطير راح يصير ...على بعد مسافه موطويه كانوا يراقبون شافوا جراح وهويركب مع خالد..وخالد هواللي يسوق السياره ...
ام ساره: ياويلي على حالي ...ساره لازم نعلم الشرطه
ساره وهي مومقصره من الخوف:لالالا يمه شنو شرطه؟انتي من صجج...؟
ام ساره:يمه حبيبتي لازم نخبرهم هذيلا بيتذابحون...انا حفظت رقم سيارة خالد و...
تقاطعها ساره: وجراح يمه؟؟جراح اللي يعرض حياته للموت عشاني ...اذا شافته الشرطه ومعاه المسدس تدرين شراح يصير فيه؟ ابعاد عن البلاد يمه ...
ام ساره بعصبيه: زين تحملي كل اللي يصير وترى انتي السبب...وخلينا نرد البيت الحين انا مو متحمله اقعد بالسياره ...قومي شوفي السويج بالسياره
ساره: أي يمه ...ماتشوفين المكيف مبطله ..
ام ساره: خلاص انا راح ارجع فيها للبيت و..
ساره تقاطعها مره ثانيه: وجراح؟
ام ساره: مااقول الا الله يعين هالجراح ...
من طرف ثاني كان خالد يسوق السياره وهو متوتر ..وجراح بجنبه وموجه المسدس صوبه ..
خالد: ماقلتلي انت شتصير حق ساره
جراح بعصبيه:لك عين تنطق اسمها مره ثانيه لا وجدامي بعد ...سوق وانت ساكت لاافجر راسك الحين بالمسدس
ووصلوا اخيرا لشقة خالد اللي مأجرها بالسالميه..اثاثها كان فخم حيل ومبين ان اجارها مرتفع حيل لانها قريبه من السوق ...
اما الشقه من داخل فكانت تعمها الفوضى..انواع بطول الخمور كانت واقعه على الارض والكؤوس الفارغه ...يعني كانت الشقه في فوضى مابعدها فوضى
خالد: تفضل هذا الشريط
جراح: وشنو اللي يضمن لي ان مو هذا الشريط او ماعندك غيره ؟ على بالك انا مغفل بصدقك بسهوله واخذ الشريط واروح
خالد بخبث: تحب اشغله وتشوف ؟
جراح شافه بنظرات كلها حقد وكره....غير مجرى رؤيته للمكتبه اللي كانت مليانه شرطان ..
جراح: حط كل هالاشرطه بكيس وعطنياهم!!!!
خالد بتعجب: كلهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جراح: انت تسمع والا اصمخ؟ أي كلهم ..يالله بسرعه
خالد:انا اسف مااقدر
جراح رفع المسدس صوبه: تقدر والا...
خالد بخوف:أي أي أي اقدر والله اقدر
راح خالد للمطبخ وراح معاه جراح ...وفي المطبخ كانت كراتين من الخمور مصفوفه بشكل مرتب وللحينها مااستلكت
جراح: ماشالله ..كل هالزفت انت تشربه ؟
خالد وهو يطلع واحد من الكراتين ويفرغ اللي بداخله:لاصدقني انا مااشرب هذا واحد من ربعي خلاهم عندي امانه
جراح: امحق امانه....تخدعني انت وجهك ..اللي يصور عورات الناس ويساعد على انتشارها مااسبعد عليه أي شي ...خلصنا بس
وبعد نص ساعه ...خلص خالد من المهمه اللي وكلها له جراح واللي كان واقف على راسه وموجه المسدس صوبه....
جراح وهو يرفع الكرتون :هذي كل الاشرطه؟
خالد:أي
جراح: متأكد؟
خالد: قلنالك أي
ولما كان جراح بيطلع من الباب هاجمه خالد من وراه وطقه بطفاية الزقاير على راسه ....جراح هد الكرتون اللي معاه على الارض وقعد على ركبه وهو حاط ايده على راسه ويأن من كثر الالم وحس بسائل احمر دافي ينلق من راسه على رقبته .....دم ...
لف وراه وشاف خالد واقف مكانه ...اثنينهم الشرر كانيتطاير من عيونهم ...توجه جراح باندفاع لخالد ..وغاصوا في هجوم عنيف ..
جراح كان في قلبه انتقام كبير مو من سالم وبس الا من خالد لان هو اللي كان له الدور الكبير في حال ساره السيء .......
خالد وصل حده توجه للمطبخ ورجع وبيده سكينه ...تذكر جراح المسدس :هذي حزته الحين ياجراح دافع عن نفسك ...لالالا لاتهور اذا انت ذبحته انسى ساره خبلص وانسى كل حياتك..ترى اذا ذبحته بتقضي كل ايامك بالسجن وبعدها خارج الكويت....خالد كلماله يقرب اكثر ويهوش باسكينه قدام جراح اللي ماعطى فرصه لنفسه بالتفكير اكثر من جذي سحب المسدس من جيبه وجه طلقته صوب خالد .....و....
"ذبحته ...ذبحته ياساره "
ساره وبإيدها قلاس ماي: شتقول انت؟؟؟
جراح:ماكان بايدي غير هالحل لو ماذبحته جان ذبحني ...
ساره بعد تفكير قصير: سلم نفسك للشرطه
جراح: اسلم نفسي؟ليش؟
ساره: ياجراح انت اذا ماسلمت نفسك راح يمسكونك لو كنت باخر الدنيا ...وبعدين انت ماغلطت ...انت دافعت عن نفسك
ام ساره: ساره معاها حق ...
سكت جراح ومايدري شيرد عليهم....قبل شوي دخل عليهم وهو خايف يتلفت يمين ويساره والعق بلل جسمه كله اختلط مع الدم اللي طلع من راسه كان يلهث ويهذي بكلمات مو مفهومه واللي يشوفه يقول انه كان منحاش من الجحيم ....
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
فيصل بضيق : مها...شفيها امي؟
مها: ليش؟ فيها شي امك؟
فيصل يطالعها من فوق لي تحت: ليه تخدعيني؟ليه ماتصيرين صريحه معي؟
مها وعليها اثار التعب: فيصل ...انت اللي شفيك؟تصيد علي أي غلطه تافهه وتركبني ذنب انا ماسويته
فيصل: امي تقول انك صرختي عليها وطردتيها من الغرفهلما جت تسلم عليك ..ممكن اعرف ليه؟
مها: أي صح...امك سلمت علي بس ماتحمدتلي بالسلامه..امك كانت تشمت فيني وتعايرني..وانا ماطردتها والله العظيم ماطردتها
فيصل: خلاص دوختيني...ابي انام وارتاح ...وافتك منكم كلكم ..
نام فيصل على السرير وعطى مها ظهره ...كانت مها قاعده على السرير...تبجي بصمت...تذكرت اهلها وديرتها وبيتهم..وخالها وساره وكل شي...كل شي بحلوه ومره ..
فيصل: ممكن اعرف وش اللي يبكيك؟
مها:............
فيصل: تدرين ليه ماتدرين وشتقولين؟ لان ماعندك شي تقولينه ولان دموعك هذي يسمونها دموع التماسيح
مها انصدمت منه مو معقول هذا فيصل اللي كان كله حب وحنيه ..ليش تغير؟
مها: فيصل.....فيصل انت ....انت تكرهني...
فيصل قعد بس لازال معطي ظهره مها: انا مااكرهك ..بس انا ماني عارف ليه؟ انتي من دخلتي حياتي وكلها مشاكل في مشاكل ...من عرفتك عرفت الهم والحزن...وعرفت ان النوم صار شبه مستحيل
مها تحاول تكتم صرختها: انت اللي جبت لنفسك......لو تركتني اموت مو احسن ؟
فيصل: صح معك حق لو تركتك كان احسن
طلع فيصل من الغرفه ...وقعدت مها تفكر بكلامه بين مصدقه ومكذبه...معقوله يطلع هالكلام من فيصل..فيصل اللي تحدى الدنيا عشانها...فيصل اللي كان مستعد يعطيها عيونها....فيصل حبيبها اللي عمره ماخذلها....
وفي اليوم الثاني:
عامر: لا..يافيصل ...ماعطيتك عشان اخذ منك..
فيصل:ولو..هذا دين علي والحمدلله اللي الله رزقني ورجعت دينك...سامحني ياعامر على التأخير
عامر: معذور ...فيصل!
فيصل:هلا عامر؟
عامر: انا مثل اخوك ....
فيصل: واكثر من اخوي
عامر: اجل قولي وشفيك؟...ليه متضايق ؟ومالك خلق لاحد
فيصل: كرهت عيشتي
عامر: افــــــا وشهالكلام؟
فيصل: محتار ياعامر اني بين ناريين ومع هذا احس النار تحرق جوفي..
عامر: اسم الله عليك من النار عدوينك انشالله....فيصل انا ملاحظ انك تغيرت من رجعت من السفر ..دايم سرحان ومهموم ومالك نفس...علمني وانا اخوك ..وشفيك؟
فيصل: حاس اني بختنق...صدقني ياعامر اني اموت باليوم الف مره ولاادري وشسوي ؟
عامر: الحرمه مأذيتك؟
فيصل يطالع عامر: ظروف ياعامر ..ظروف عساك ماتمر فيها ولاتجربها
عامر: ياخوي قول ..تكلم ...خفف على نفسك وريح عمرك ..
في هاللحظه يدق تلفون عامر...
عامر: لي قعده ثانيه معاك انشالله ...الاهل طالبيني الحين
:::::::::::::::
الضابط: وانت شعلاقتك بالموضوع؟
جراح: البنت خطيبتي...ومارضيت لها الذل اللي صارلها من خالد ومابيها تجرب اكثر
الضابط: انت تدري ان خالد مات
جراح: مايهمني اعرف مات او لا
الضابط: يعني انت مو ندمان على اللي سويته
جراح: انا دافعت عن نفسي وعن خطيبتي..وبعدين انتو بنفسكم فتشتم شقته ...وعرفتوا شكثر هو شخص سيء وحقير ويلعب بأعراض الناس ..
الضابط: وانت ماتدري ان حيازة السلاح بدون اذن شي سيء بعد ؟
جراح: ادري ...وانا كنت غلطان وندمت
رفعت القضيه للمحكمه ...وجاء الحكم كالتالي:
جراح: 5سنوات سجن مع ابعاد عن البلاد ...
في السجن وبعد اسبوع ساره تزور جراح:
ساره وهي تبجي: انا السبب ياجراح ...انا سبب في كل اللي يصيرلك
جراح: لاتبجين ياساره ...تكفين طلبتج لاتبجين...هذا امر الله ..وهذا المكتوب لي قبل انولد
ساره: كنت دايم اقولك...لاتحبني اكثر...حبك هو اللي ذبحك
جراح: يكفي اني ريحتج من واحد شرير اسمه خالد ...
ساره تحاول تماسك نفسها: والحين شستفدت؟ خسرت نفسك..اهلك..وظيفتك...راحتك...5 سنين من عمرك وبالنهايه خسرتني ...
جراح: خسرتج؟ يعني انتي للحين نظرتج لي ماتغيرت؟
ساره: جراح انا وحده منحوسه ...اخرب على كل اللي حواليني ..لايمكن اسامح نفسي ....اناغلطت بحقك واااااااجد وكنت...
يقاطعها جراح ويمد ايده من خلف الاسوار ويمسك ايدها: لاتكملين ..يشهد الله اني راضي بكل اللي سويته عشانج ..اهم شي انج مرتاحه ...تهمني راحتك ....
ساره: يمكن كلمتي اللي بقولها لك جت متأخره بس فعلا ....انا حبيتك....
*حان الفـراق وتـم توديع غالين....قسوة زمن وظروف ماهي رحومه**

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء الخامس عشر
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
الساعه 2 الظهر وبعد ربع ساعه فيصل يرجع من الدوام...مها قاعده بالصاله وام فيصل عندها تزيد جروحها 
مها: خالتي خلاص تكفين كافي تجريح.. قولي اللي يريحج وانا اسويلجياه
ام فيصل: ابيج تمشطين شعري !!!!!
مها بقلبها"شهالطلب العجيب هذا": امشط شعرج؟؟؟؟؟؟
ام فيصل وهي تفل شعرها الطويل الخفيف : أي تمشطينه....وشفيها يعني؟
مها: مافيها شي....قصدي ماطلبتي شي ياخالتي اللحين اجيب المشط 
ام فيصل: لالالا تجيبين المشط ...انا فيني حساسيه من المشوط الملوثه 
مها بقلبها"الحمدلله والشكر في حساسيه من المشوط": وشلون تبيني امشطج بدون مشط 
ام فيصل: عادي...بس احويه بدون تمشيط 
مكان ام فيصل كان مقابل الباب...فلت شعرها وكانت مها وراها ماسكه شعرها ..وماهي عارفه شتسوي مع هالخاله... غريبة الاطباع ....
وبينما كانت مها ماسكه شعر خالتها تحاول تسرحه ...فجأه فتح الباب ودخل فيصل ..وبمجرد دخوله اطلقت ام فيصل صيحاتها ودموعها الكاذبه واتجهت صوب فيصل : شفتها يافيصل ..شفت بعينك ..تطقني قدامك ..اهون عليك...الغريبه تطق امك يافيصل حرام عليك سو شي ..انا امك حلوة اللبن والا انت ماتقدر تسويلها شي؟...ورنا شطارتك ...خلها تعرف انك رجال ومو ضعيف 
في هاللحظه استشاط فيصل من الغضب وحمر وجهه حس ان عيونه بتنقز من مكانهم وبدون شعور وبدون أي مقدمات ..راح صوب مها..رفع ايدها عليه ..طراق... طراقين....ثلاثه...حكرها بالزاويه وانهال عليها مره يركلها ومره يشتمها ومره يشد شعرها ..: وصلت فيك المواصيل انك تضربين امي ...امي ياللي ماتخافين من الله حسبت امك ...تضربين حرمه اكبر منك..انتي ماتخافين من الله..يالمتمرده ..ياللي ماعرفوا يربونك اهلك ,,كل شي اسمح تسوينه الا انك تضربين امي...انا بعرف ليه تستقوين علينا؟...المفروض تحمدين ربك وتشكرينه ليل ونهار ان احد تزوجك فوق كل عيوبك ..لسانك طويل..ومهمله..ومتمرده وفوق كل هذا : عقيم
عقيم
عقيم
عقيم
كلمه قاسيه..ومن من؟ من اغلى الناس..عقيم ..كلمه جارحه بحق رجل..فمابالك بإمرأه..تفيض احساس وعواطف
ماتقدر تشيل جسمها من كثر الطق اللي اكلته من فيصل ...ساعدتها الخادمه بعد ماطلع فيصل من البيت وراحت ام فيصل لغرفتها وهي تضحك.....
الخامه وهي تبكي اسفا لحالة مها: ماما انا في هنا 8سنه والله بابا فيصل واجد زين مافي مره واهد يضرب احد ماما ام فيصل ماكو زين ..بس انا واجد يخاف منها ...ماما انتي لازم روح طبيب
مها من الصدمه كانت تطالع الخادمه بكل ذهول وخوف وكاتمه عبرتها وصرختها بقلبها:
مصدومه...خايفه...حزينه...تعبانه...متألمه...كسيره.. .مريضه...وفوق كل هذا مجروحه ...كشعور أي انثى احد يطعنها بأنوثتها ...عقيم...
::::::::::::::::::::::
عامر: معقوله يافيصل صرت قاسي للهدرجه..وانت حتى العصفور ماتقوى على ذبحه
فيصل والظاهر انه ماتخلص من شحنات الغضب: عامر...اقولك تضرب امي ..وتبغاني احب راسها 
عامر: مدري وشقولك..بس مهما سوت مفروض انك ماتمد ايدك..يافيصل خاف الله هذي بنيه يتيمه ومسكينه ومقطوعه من شجره مالها الا الله ثم انت ..
فيصل: يااخي فقدت اعصابي..حط نفسك مكاني وشتسوي لاصارت زوجتك تضرب امك؟
عامر طالع فيصل بنظرات غامضه: كنت احسنت الاختيار من البدايه..واخليها هي اللي تخطبلي بنفسها ..ومو اخطب لنفسي وانجرف ورى شعور ممكن يكون كاذب..ومااصدق احساس يمكن يكون مو صادق 
فيصل كان يظن ان عامر بيهديه ويهون له من اللي صار بس الظاهر انه حصل العكس ...طلع من عامر وهو معصب اكثر ...رد للبيت وهو حاط بباله انه يطق مها اكثر واكثر ...يمكن تبرد حرته ...
وقبل ينزل من سيارته وهو معزم انه يكمل مشوار الطق اللي بداه قبل ساعه طرت عليه جمله قالتها مها :
"اخاف تكرهني...كثر ماحبيتني اخاف تكرهني"- كانت مها دايما خايفه من هالشي ..."معقوله اكرهك يامها "
رجع وركب سيارته وماعرف وين يروح .....اهم شي يبتعد قد مايقدر.."ماصدق مديت ايدي عليها...ضربتها...انا اضرب حبيبة قلبي مها..شتمتها ..قلتلها كلمات تهد الجبل لوهو واقف بشموخه..مها حبيبتي رقيقه..وحساسه.. اقولها ياعقيم وانا اللي عمري ماجرحت احد ...ليه يانفسي ؟ليه؟هانت عليك مها يافيصل
رجع البيت الساعه10 ..مافي احد بالصاله..دخل غرفته..
فيصل يناديها: مها ....مها
لقاها قاعده بين السرير والطوفه حاطه ايدينها على رجولها ودافنه راسها بينهم...وتواسيها دموعها ..كالعاده
شافها فيصل بهالوضع الجريح الكسير..وحس بمدى تفاهته وقساوته لما مد ايده عليها ...
قعد فيصل مقابلها وحط ايده على ايدها....رفعت راسها..وشافته بنظراتها الجريحه ...
وقبل يقدم أي اعتذارات..قالت مها: ممكن تشيل ايدك عني 
فيصل: مها..
مها : لو سمحت شيل ايدك عني 
شال فيصل ايده وقعد على السرير وراها لانه ماقدر يحط عينه بعينها وهربا من نظراتها اللي كانت تعور قلبه
فيصل:مها ..سامحيني
مها: ياكثر ماقلتها
فيصل: كنت ...
مها: كنت تقولي ..انك بتصيرلي اكثر من اخ ...تذكر والا نسيت؟ 
فيصل: مها اللي حصل كله كان ..كنت ..
مها: الاخ مايطق اخته ..ظلم 
فيصل بإندفاع: شلون ظلم فهميني؟..انا هالمره شفتك بعيني محد قالي
مها: انا ماراح اقدم لك أي مبررات ...الله ياخذ حقي منك ومن امك 
رد فيصل وقعد قدامهاوحط عينه بعينها: لو شفتيني اضرب امك وشتسوين؟
مها: امي...الله يرحمها
وقعدت مها تبجي بصوت عالي...
فيصل وهو يمسك ايدها بقوه ويجرها بعنف ويجبرها توقف معاه ويرفع صوته: ها...علميني شكنتي تسوين؟ 
تحاول مها انها تفك ايدها من قبضته القويه ويرتفع نص كمها: فيصل خلاص انا مافيني حيل..هدني
مااهتم فيصل لتوسلاتها وركز عينه على ايدها...ايد مها البيضه الناعمه ..كانت مورمه وتعطي الوان..احمر.واخضر ..وبنفسجي ..ووسط كل هالذهول سمعها تقول: فيصل انا ماطقيت امك ..هي طلبت مني امشط شعرها ولما شافتك صرخت واتهمتني اني اطقها ...قالتلي عندي حساسيه من المشوط..انا ماصدقتها بس قلت اجاريها عشانك..لانها حزة رجوعك من الدوام وانا مابي تصير مشاكل...فيصل الله يخليك هد ايدي والله انت تعورني ..
قالت كلامها وهي تبجي وتصيح ...وتتألم 
فيصل: مها...كل هالرضات اللي بإيدك مني انا؟
مها:......
فيصل بخوف: في مثل هالالوان بمكان ثاني من جسمك؟
مها وهي تبجي وتنزل راسها : كل جسمي 
هد ايدها وهو ...ندمان...متحسف..."عقب شنو؟"
اخذها على السرير جنبه ...تنهد وسكت شوي ..قام من مكانه ..راح لكبته وجاب شي معاه...
نزع دشداشته وعقبها نزع بلوزته الداخليه ...قعد على ركبه جدام مها اللي كانت قاعده على السرير ..مد ايده لها وهو يبكي وهو بقمة احزانه مد ايده لها وقال: هذا اغلظ عقال عندي كان لابوي ..انا قدامك اضربيني عذبيني ..ابي مثل الزراق اللي بإيدك يطلع فيني...ابي الالم اللي سببته لك يصير فيني...
عطاها العقال ...وعطاها ظهره بعد
مها منصدمه :.....مافيني حيل...
فيصل: ارجوك يامها...عذبيني مثل ماعذبتك 
مها حذفت العقال بعيد...وفيصل قدامها مثل الذليل...قاعد على ركبه ومعطيها ظهره ..يبكي مثل ماكانت تبكي بصمت وحرقه.....وبإندفاع شديد وبدون تفكيرضمته من ورى ظهره: احــــــــــــــــــبك يا فـــــيصل 
كانت مها متمسكه فيه حيل وبكل ما اوتت من قوه ..تبجي وهي تقول : فيصل تكفى لاتبجي جدامي مره ثانيه انت رمز للقوه بناظري...فيصل انت اكبر من جذي...لاتذل نفسك لاحد...
فيصل من ناحيته كان ماسك ايدينها بقوه وهو يحاول يوقف سيل الدموع اللي تذرفها عيونه ...
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
تمر الايام ثقيله على كل العوائل ...ساره كانت دايما تزور جراح وتحاول قد ماتقدر ان تعود المياه لمجاريها مع ابوها...واهل جراح حاولوا قد مايقدرون انهم يخففون الحكم على جراح ..وبعد شغل الواسطات الغي عنه حكم الابعاد عن البلاد وبصعوبه....فرحت ساره لهالخبر وكذلك جراح ..واقسمت له ساره انها ماراح تزوج غيره ....بالنسبه لمها وعلاقتها مع خالتها تدهورت اكثر من اول وزادت حدة النزاع بينهم ..مها ماكانت ترد على خالتها ولاتكلمها عقب السالفه اللي صارت بينهم قبل اسابيع..لكن ام فيصل عقرب رمل ماتخلي احد لحاله....
فيصل: مها تعالي ابيك بسالفه ...
مها: هلا فيصل في شي بعد
فيصل: أي في....
مها وهي تقعد: تكلم فيصل شفيك سكت؟
فيصل: الحرمه مالها الا بيتها وزوجها
مها: وأحد قال غير هالكلام ؟ 
فيصل:انا شايف ان ..دراستك مالها معنى..يعني ..اتركي الجامعه
مها بذهول: ليش؟ 
فيصل:لاسباب كثيره
مها: عطني سبب واحد مقنع ..عشان انا اقتنع فيه
فيصل: موشرط تقتنعين اهم شي اني مقتنع
مها: اسفه..دراستي لايمكن اتركها 
فيصل بعصبيه: تعصين امري يامها؟
مها: مااعصيك ..بس انت تطلب المستحيل 
فيصل: عالعموم الكلام الحين ماينفع ..انا سبحت اوراقك من الجامعه ..خصوصا انك كثيرة الغياب يعني ساعدني هالشي ..انت وشلك بالجامعه؟
مها وهي مصدومه: ليش يافيصل ؟موهذا اللي اتفقنا عليه انا كان نفسي ادرس واشتغل واساعدك ؟ انت تعاقبني بطريقه دنيئه ..
فيصل: وشقصدك؟ اني اعاقبك..ليه انتي مسويه شي يستحق العقاب؟
مها بنبره حزينه والدموع جمدت بعيونها: فيصل...ليش تزوجتني؟ 
فيصل: هذا سؤال؟ وليه يتزوج أي رجال؟ 
مها: لأنه يبي عيال 
فيصل بضيق: زين اللي فهمتيها 
مها: تزوج علي 
فيصل انصدم لما فجرت مها بوجهه هالقنبله اللي ماتوقعها: مها...انت وشقاعد تقولين؟
مها: فيصل انت قدمت لي معروف انا لايمكن انساه بحياتي ..ومو معقوله مااردلك هالمعروف ..
انا ادري انا سالفة العيال هذي مضيقه خلقك وملعوزتك ..وادري بعد انك شايل همي وتخاف تصدمنياذا قررت انك تزوج علي...فيصل زواجك بيريحك من اشيا واجد ..اولها :علاقتك مع امك يمكن تحسن اذا هي خطبتلك..ثانيا: يمكن الله يرزقك بالعيال اللي انحرمت منهم معاي ..و..
ماقدرت مها تكمل كلامها ..لان مثل هالموضوع صعب تطرحه الزوجه على زوجها 
فيصل بعد صمت قصير: مها .انتي تدرين اني احبك واني لازلت احبك والدليل اني متمسك فيك وراح اتمسك فيك لاخر لحظه بعمري...مها انتي كنتي بالنسبه لي حلم صعب تطوله ايديني لكن الحمدلله الله سهل اموري ..انت تدرين اني مااحس بالراحه الا معاك ومااحس بالدفا والحنان والحب الا بجنبك ..بس مثلك عارف ان الرجال من اكبر احلام حياته ان يشوف عياله بجنبه...انا سألت الدكتور عن حالتك وقلتله عن السفر للخارج عشان العلاج ..تدرين انه ماأيد الفكره...انا اسف يامها بس...
مها: خلاص لاتكمل..انا عارفه بكل شي...روح بشر امك 
ويقوم فيصل من عندها ويروح لأمه ..الفكره هذي كانت براسه من زمان بس كان خايف من ردة فعل مها 
فيصل: يمه ...انتي دايم تحنين علي تزوج.تزوج صح والا انا غلطان؟
ام فيصل: هات من الاخر شعندك؟
فيصل: انا قررت اتزوج 
ام فيصل: لاوالله..الف الف مبروك وهالمره شنو قررت تاخذ بعد ؟
فيصل: اللي تختارينها انتي انا موافق اخذها
ام فيصل هدت اللي بيدها وهي مو مصدقه: تكلم جد يافيصل ..
فيصل: أي يمه اتكلم جد 
ام فيصل وهي تبتسم: وتطلق مها؟
فيصل: لالالا ليه اطلقها؟
ام فيصل: وشلك بالثنتين تجمعهم عقايب على قلبك؟ 
فيصل: انا راضي يمه..بس انتي شوفيلي عروسه 
ام فيصل: والله لازوجك ازين بنات الفريج..واسويلك عرس ماصار ولا استوى 
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
عامر: مااصدق...فيصل اللي كان يموت على التراب اللي تمشي عليه مها يتزوج عليها؟؟!!
فيصل: شسوي؟ قلة الحيله ياخوي 
عامر: بس هذي مها اللي تحملت الهوايل عشانها
فيصل: الظروف اقوى مني ومنها
عامر: وشهي الظروف اللي تخليك تزوج عليها؟
فيصل: ماتجيب عيال ...يعني تبغاني اقعد كذا بدون عيال ولاخلف ؟
عامر: اوووه...ماعليه يافيصل ..بس ليه ماجربت تعالجها ؟
فيصل: بيني وبينك: مالها علاج هنا..
عامر: طيب وبالخارج؟
فيصل: الكتور قال بلندن ...بس انت ادرى بالحال
عامر: يعني ممكن تعالج؟
فيصل: أي بس مو هنا..بلندن وانت تدري شتبي لندن؟ 
عامر: وانت قلتلها؟
فيصل: لا قلتلها ان مالك علاج
عامر: معقوله؟ فيصل حرام عليك ...حطمتها 
فيصل: ياعمي روح ...هي متحطمه من زمان 
عامر: صرت انت والزمن عليها 
فيصل: يااخي هذي ماتحس ...متعوده على العذاب ..ولو انها مو متعوده ..ليه طلبت مني اتزوج عليها 
عامر: هذي يسمونها تضحيه ...يافيصل احس انك متغير عليها 
فيصل بعصبيه: وانت شدراك؟ ها ؟ احد شكالك الحال؟
عامر: يحقلك ترفع صوتك علي وتعاملني مثل البزران...مدام هالقلب اللي فيك تحجر مااشره عليك 
ويقوم عنه عامر لانه زهق من كلام فيصل ...
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::
ام فيصل خطبت سلوى لفيصل...اول شي عارض فيصل لكن مع بعض الاقناع كل شي يصير ....
وحددوا العرس بعد ثلاث شهور..كانت من اقسى الشهور اللي مرت فيها مها ....
قبل العرس بليله فيصل نايم على السرير وجنبه مها قاعده:
مها: فيصل...
فيصل: هلا مها 
مها: باجر العرس..
فيصل: يعني ماتدرين؟
مها: ادري بس....
فيصل يقعد جنبها ويطالعها: وشعندك مها؟
مها: باجر تروح لغيري..وانا اتفرج ومابيدي شي
فيصل يتنهد: مو انتي اللي طلبتي مني؟
مها: ندمت
فيصل: لاتندمين..لانك حتى لو ماطلبتي..كنت ناوي اتزوج 
مها : للهدرجه هنت عليك؟
فيصل: ماهنتي علي..والله العالم شكثر حبك بقلبي ..بس مثلك عارف 
مها: بتعيش بالشقه اللي فوق؟
فيصل: أي..امي طلعت المستأجرين واثثت الشقه...اول مره احس انها كريمه 
مها: وانا...وبن اروح؟
فيصل: مثل ماانتي ماراح تغير حياتك بشي
مها: والجامعه؟
فيصل: الموضوع منتهي خلاص ...الجامعه راحت ومالها رجعه
مها: والكويت؟
فيصل استغرب من كلامها: انشالله لما تتحسن الظروف بوديكي تزورين الكويت
مها ودمعه حاره نزلت من عينها: واهلي؟
زاد استغراب فيصل: اهلك الله يرحمهم 
مها : وفيصل اللي كنت احبه؟
فيصل يبتسم: لازال يحبك بس ظروفه القاسيه جبرته على اشيا مايحبها 
مها: لاتخلى عني ...
فيصل: مستحيل ياحياتي مستحيل اتخلى عنك...انتي نعمه من الله ويكون نكران مني اذا جحدتك ..مها حبيبتي ارتاحي الحين ..
::::::::::::::::::::
اليوم العرس ....ام فيصل منعت مها انها تروح العرس ...ومها كانت رافضه بالاساس انها تروح بس ماحبت تبين لخالتها عشان ماتعاندها ...كانت قاعده على سريرها وكالعاده : حاطه ايدينها على رجولها ودافنه راسها بينهم وهي تبجي...في هاللحظه..في هاللحظه بس تذكرت ساره ...وتذكرتها لما تقول: يارب مايوافق خالج تزوجين فيصل "...بجت مها وهي تقول: ياليت ابواب السما كانت مفتوحه واستجاب الله دعائج ياساره 
طرت عليها سالفة خالها مع ساره..وقررت تتصل عليه..."الجهاز مغلق او خارج منطقة التغطيه" ..استغربت واتصلت على بيت خالها..."الرقم المطلوب غير موجود بالخدمه"....شالسالفه...واخيرا اتصلت على بيت ام ساره:
ام ساره: الوو
مها: السلام عليكم
ام ساره: وعليكم السلام والرحمه..منو بغيتي؟
مها: ساره موجوده ؟
ام ساره: منو اقولها؟
مها:....
ام ساره:الوووو
مها بتردد: قوليلها..مها 
ام ساره : لحظه شوي
مانطرت مها واجد وسمعت صوت ساره جنه من اخر الدنيا ..
ساره: مها...انتي معاي على الخط والا سكرتيه
مها: هلا ساره...شلونج؟
ساره: مااصدق مها واخيرا تنازلتي واتصلتي علي
مها: سامحيني ياساره والله ظروف ..علميني شخبارج؟
ساره: الحمدلله اموري كلها ماشيه..وابشرج رديت للجامعه 
مها: مبروك...وانا...فنشت من الجامعه 
ساره: افا!!!!؟ليش؟
مها: مثل ماقلتلج ....ظروف...الا اقول ساره شخبار خالي معاج للحين معاملته خايسه ؟
ساره: كل شي تغير يامها مابي ازعلج بس الاخبار مو زينه 
مها: عادي قولي ترى انا تعودت على الاخبار اللي موزينه
ساره: صارتلي مشاكل واجد مع خالج...بس الحين هو مسجون بقضية مخدرات ..وتطلقت منه ..و..
ماكملت ساره جملتها الا وانقطع الاتصال...
رجعت مها لحالة الاكتئاب لكن مع تغيير بسيط وهو ان جروحها زادت عقب اللي سمعته من ساره..لانها كانت تنوي ترجع الكويت...بس للاسف ترجع لمنو؟ 
عقب سيل من الدموع وبعد صيحات مجروحه ...عطشت مها وقامت تشرب ماي كانت الساعه وحده ..
وفي المطبخ وعقب ماشربت الماي سمعت صوت الباب ينفتح كان ودها تطير لغرفتها لانها كانت تظن ان ام فيصل رجعت..ومها كانت تجنبها عشان المشاكل ماتزيد ...لكن القهر اكبر من شوفة ام فيصل والقدر حب انه يخليها تشوف شي ماتوقعته...شي كانت تظن انه بيقضي اول ليله بالفندق...
فيصل يدخل وبإيده عروسته اللي كانت حلوه مانظلمها بس مستحيل تجي عند جمال مها ...
اول ماشافته مها حست بخنجر يقطع صدرها ويمزق قلبها...وشنو اكبرجرح للمره من انها تشوف زوجها وبإيده حرمه ثانيه....
سمرت مها بمكانها وهي تشوف الاثنين والابتسامات شاقه حلوقهم شق...نزلت دمعه منها وهي اللي كانت تظن ان دموعها جفت ...نزلت دمعه ثانيه وهي اللي كانت معاهده نفسها انها ماتصير ضعيفه جدام فيصل 
فيصل بإرتباك: مها...انتي مانمتي للحين؟ " سؤال غبي" <ليش يدعي الحب واحد مثله؟>

احبك كثر ماتنبت على خد الثرى اشعاري....كثر ماالشمس تمطر نور وكثر الحزن في عيني
احبك لين صار الحب ثوبي وقوتي وداري....واحبك لين مل الصبر وعيا لا يواسيني
وهبتك للاسف روحي وعمري واجمل ازهاري...وزرعتك والسبب ضعف جروحن في بساتيني
ورغم حبي واخلاصي وعشقي الصادق العاري...رحلتي وصارت الغربه خناجر في شراييني 
كرهت الامس والصدفه واقدامي واقداري....وكل اللي يجمع في يوم مابينك ومابيني
وصرت اركض ابي ادفن في عين الشمس اصراري....وكل اللي بقى منك وكل اللي بقى فيني
جمعت الحب في كلمه هديتك عذر لأعذاري....جمعتي لي الجفا بكلمه وفي كلمه جمعتيني 
تلحفت الوجع لاجلك وصرتي دمي الجاري....تبعتك لو امل كاذب يضحكني ويبكيني
نويت وكانت القصه بدا والحزن مشواري....كأن جروح خلق الله غدت عقبك عناويني
رحلت وكانت الغربه وظل هناك تذكاري....وحلم اني بعد كم عام اشوفك او تشوفيني
مضيت وصورتك نجمه يداعب ضيها افكاري....واصد وصورتك فعيني ودمعه فوق خديني
مظاهر هالجفا والكره كانت اخر ادواري....تناسى مانسى قلبي ولو انك نسيتيني
وصيتي تذكريني بخير اذا ماجابوا الطاري....واذا مامات حب الكون قصيدة حب غنيني
يااجمل من هنا الماضي فمان الحافظ الباري....ترى مابه في هالدنيا سوى موتي ينسيني
الم هم وفرح اصفر وهذي اخر اخباري....وامانه ان كان باقي جرم اخذيه ولاتزيديني
وهذا اخر احساس القصيد ونبض انهاري....واذا قد هو بدى تقصير ..فليتك لو تعذريني*
**

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء السادس عشر: 
وبعد اسبوع من زواج سلوى من فيصل رجعوا من مصر ..وهذا الاسبوع هديه من ام فيصل للمعاريس ..
ام فيصل: الحمدلله على السلامه ياوليدي...عساكم استانستم؟
فيصل وهو يقلب ناظريه: الله يسلمك يمه ...الحمدلله استانسنا والبركه فيك 
ام فيصل: وانتي ياسلوى علميني وشلون السفره؟
سلوى : كان ناقصنا وجودك ياخالتي 
فيصل: اقول يمه....وين مها؟
ام فيصل تغير لون وجهها وجنها ماتوقعت هالسؤال: مشغوله..
فيصل: وشهو شغلها؟ 
ام فيصل: قلتلها تنظف السطح ..السطح يافيصل صارله 12سنه ماتنظف
فيصل: يمه ليه كذا؟ مها ماهي بخدامه 
ام فيصل: وانت ماتبغاها تساعد امك؟
مارد فيصل عليها..وراح للسطح فوق...لقاها بالسطح ...في احدى الزوايا تنظف الوصخ اللي فيها ..
فيصل: ليه بس؟ ليه يامها؟
التفتت مها عليه وردت كملت شغلها...قرب فيصل عندها ومسك المكنسه اللي كانت بإيدها وحذفها بعيد وهو يقول: هذا مو شغلك يامها انتي مو خادمه ..
طالعته مها بنظرات بارده وبهدوء ...راحت واخذت المكنسه من على الارض وكملت شغلها ..
فيصل: مها ردي علي 
مها وبدون أي انفعال: خالتي قالتلي اذا بتعيشين لازم تشتغلين
فيصل بضيق: طيب والخادمه وش وظيفتها
مها: انا الخادمه
فيصل: لاتقولي عن نفسك كذا تراكي تجرحيني 
مها خانقتها العبره: وانا...ماتهمك جروحي؟
قرب فيصل منها ومسك ايدها وقرب من اذنها وهمس لها: اشتقتلك ...والله العظيم اشتقتلك
صوت غريب يجي من وراهم "سلوى": الله الله عالحب يافيصل..تاركني تحت لحالي وطاير لحبيبة القلب 
التفت فيصل عليها: انتي وشجايبك لحد هنا؟
سلوى وهي تطالع مها: اشتقتلك 
فيصل: سلوى روحي لغرفتك الحين اجيك
سلوى بإصرار: مااروح الا ورجلي على رجلك
فيصل يرفع صوته ولازال ماسك ايد مها: اقولك روحي غرفتك 
مها نزلت ايدها من فيصل وهي تقول: ارجوك روحلها...خلاص روح ..روح ..مااتحمل اشوفها
سلوى: اسم الله عليكي يالرقيقه...كلش عاد انا متحملتك ...مالت عليكي 
فيصل بعصبيه : سلوى وشقاعد اقولك انا؟
سلوى: قلتلك مااروح من هنا الا وانت معي
فيصل: طيب هذا انا جيت معك
وقبل يروح قال لمها: انتظريني بعد شوي لا تنامين جايبلك معي هديه 
ماردت مها عليه وكملت شغلها المتعب ..وقبل ينزل فيصل قالها: مها اتركي اللي بيدك وروحي ارتاحي 
مها وهي تحاول قد ماتقدر انها ماتحط عينها بعينه : مااقدر..لازم اخلص اللي بإيدي
فيصل: بس..
وتقاطعه سلوى وهي تسحبه من ايده: خلصنا ياشيخ 
وفي اليوم الثاني :
فيصل: يمه انا بروح اجيب خادمه ...وانا اللي بدفع معاشها 
ام فيصل وهي معصبه: والله العظيم ان جبت خادمه ,,,لاتلوم الا نفسك
فيصل: لا يمه انا مااسمح ان مها تصير خادمه.. هذي زوجتي وماتهون علي
ام فيصل: والله ياحبيبي هي مااعترضت ولاشكت ..ليه خايف على راحتها؟ 
فيصل: يمه..مها هذا طبعها كتومه...وماتحب تشكي..يمه نجمه كانت خادمتنا من سنين طويله ليه خليتيها تروح؟
ام فيصل: والله انا ماخليتها تروح...هي اللي ملت وتبغى تسافر لأهلها
فيصل: الحين وشلون؟ مها مستحيل اخليها تشتغل
ام فيصل : انا عندي حل...روح نادلها وخلنا نسألها 
فيصل: يمه وشهالحل ؟ اكيد انها بتخاف منك وبترضى
ام فيصل: ليه تخاف مني وحش انا؟ رح نادها وشوف 
راح فيصل لمها وحب يكلمها بروحهم ....لقاها بالمطبخ تغسل مواعين الغدا:
فيصل: مها ممكن تهدين اللي معاك شوي وتجين غرفتنا بغيت اكلمك بموضوع ؟
مها: ماقدر فيصل والله الشغل واجد 
فيصل: دقيقه ماتأثر
مها: وين سلوى؟
فيصل: راحت لأهلها تسلم عليهم 
مها: وليش مايجون اهلها يسلمون ؟ الباب عند الباب
فيصل: هذا مو موضوعنا 
مها غسلت ايدها وسبقته للغرفه ...
فيصل: وشفيك؟
مها: مافيني شي
فيصل: متغيره حيل 
مها وكانت تتحاشى تلاقى عيونهم: مثلك تماما
فيصل: انا؟ انا ماتغيرت
مها: المهم شبغيت مني؟
فيصل: ابغى اللي يبغاه أي زوج من زوجته 
مها: ماعندي 
فيصل: وشو اللي ماعندك ؟
مها: العيال
فيصل: ومن جاب طاري العيال؟
مها: انت
فيصل: مها حبيبتي ممكن اعرف ليه ماتحطين عينك في عيني وتكلميني؟
مها: مااقدر
فيصل: انتي زعلانه؟ >سؤال ثاني سخيف وغبي<
مها ابتسمت ابتسامه باهته: ازعل؟ على شنو 
فيصل: احس انك مو طبيعيه....ابغى اعرف شصار بالضبط في غيابي ؟
مها: ولاشي
فيصل: الا كل شي
مها:.....
فيصل: ممكن اعرف ليه رضيتي تشتغلين شغل الخادمه؟
مها بإنفعال: تبي تعرف ليش؟
فيصل: أي
مها: ويهمك تعرف ليش؟
فيصل: اكيد يهمني
مها: لاني وبكل صراحه ا..
في هاللحظه تدخل عليهم سلوى والشرر يتطاير من عيونها ...وهي في قمة غضبها
فيصل وهو يوقف : سلوى انتي شلون تدخلين بهالطريقه؟ ماتعرفين تضربين الباب قبل تدخلين ؟
سلوى: لا والله قاعد مع ست الحسن والجمال ولاكأنك سويت شي 
فيصل بعصبيه: وشسويت؟
سلوى: حرام بريء مايدري وشسوى؟
فيصل: خلصينا وشعندك؟
سلوى: انا ماخذني زوجه مش خادمه
فيصل: ومن قال غير هالحكي؟
سلوى: خالتي تقول انك قايلها ..اني اتقاسم الشغل مع هالخايسه هذي
فيصل : ارجوك سلوى احترمي نفسك واطلعي بره
سلوى: انا رايحه بس حسابي معك بعدين 
تطلع سلوى ويرد فيصل يقعد مع مها:
فيصل: مها انا اسف واعتذر عن الكلام اللي قالته سلوى ماعليكي منها 
مها: عادي سمعت هالكلمه واجد .
صدت مها للصوب الثاني وحست انها ماتقدر تمسك نفسها اكثر ومن كثر توترها كانت تعض اظافرها وهذي العاده كانت معاها من وهي صغيره اذا حست بالتعب ..وفيصل ماهان عليه يشوف مها جذي :
فيصل: مها 
مها: فيصل ارجوك ...روحلها ...روح للي تركتني عشانها..حتى احترام لك ماعندها 
فيصل عصب من كلامها: اولا انا ماتركتك عشانها لاتنسين ان...
تقاطعه مها: بس انا اللي قلتلك تزوج صح؟؟؟؟!!خلاص حفظت هالاسطوانه ومليت منها..ماجنك انت اللي قلتلي انك بتزوج من قبل اقولك....فيصل ترى مليت من هالسالفه ومليت منك ومن نفسي ومن حياتي وكرهت كل شي حولي...انت يافيصل اناني بعز ماكنت محتاجتك ..تركتني ..
فيصل يطالعها بنظرة احتقار: الحين انا صرت اناني ؟
مها: أي...انت اناني ومغرور وشايف نفسك....شتبي الحين؟
فيصل: لاتكلميني بهالطريقه .... ترى انا احذرك! 
مها: اطلع برى ...مابي اشوف وجهك 
فيصل يصرخ على مها: انتي قاعده بيتي واذا في احد ينطرد منه فهو انتي مو انا...صدقت سلوى: خايسه .لا ولسانك طويل بعد 
ويطلع فيصل ...حست مها بإرتياح لان هالمره ماانزلت دمعتها ..
:::::::::::::::::::
ام فيصل: اكرهها ياام سعود...ولاادري ويش اسوي عشان ادمرها واحطمها 
ام سعود: كافي يادرعا خلاص ...البنت كافيها اللي فيها حرام عليكي خلاص ..
ام فيصل: انا ماارتاح الا لما ازيحها عن طريقي نهائيا 
ام سعود: ابعرف وش سوتلك هي؟
ام فيصل: ذنبها كبير ياسويده "ام سعود"
ام سعود: طيب وشذنبها؟
ام فيصل: اكبر ذنوبها ان فيصل في يوم من الايام كان يحبها...وخذاها غصب عني 
ام سعود: مااقول الا الله يعينها...الله يعينها 
ام فيصل: وانا مااقول غير اكرمينا بسكوتك 
::::::::::::::::::::::
سلوى: فيصل لا تنسى جيبلي وجبه شكن فيليه وانت راد من الدوام 
كانت سلوى تكلم فيصل بالتلفون ...ولما خلصت شافت مها توها طالعه من المطبخ...
سلوى: وع شهالريحه الخايسه اللي هفت علي اعوذ بالله ماتعرفين تسبحين انتي؟
مها: الحمدلله والشكر...ناس فاضيه مالها غير التعليقات السخيفه 
سلوى معصبه: انا السخيفه والا انتي...اسكتي اسكتي لا اطلع فضايحك 
مها: كلن يرى الناس بعين طبعه ..
سلوى: أي طبع....والله محد راعي الطبايع الشينه غيرك 
وفي هذي الاثناء تدخل ام فيصل الشريره:
ام فيصل: شبلاكن؟ صوتكن واصل اخر الدنيا 
سلوى وهي تدعي البكاء: شفتيها ياخالتي... والله اني اترجاها:مها الله يخليكي نظفي غرفتي اناتعبانه اليوم 
ام فيصل: وليه ترجينها وتذلين عمرك لها؟ غصبن عليها تروح مو طيب منها 
مها: خالتي ...
تقاطعها ام فيصل بعصبيه: تخلخلت حنوكك انشالله يالله طيعي عمتك سلوى وروحي نظفي غرفتها ..بكل المنظفات 
كانت سلوى ورى خالتها تطالع مها وتضحك ببرود ...
مها بقلبها"عسى المنظفات تنظف راسج انتي وهالهبله اللي وراج..مالت عليكم" : حاضر ياام فيصل 
ولما مشت مها خطوتين : 
ام فيصل: تعالي ..تعالي ...وشذي ام فيصل بعد؟
مها بصوت عالي: والله ماعرفنالج لي قلنا خالتي قلتي تخلخلت حنوجج ولي قلنا عمتي قلتي عمت عينج..يعني شتبين اقولج؟
ام فيصل: لاتقولين ولاتكلمين انا اللي بجيك الحين واعلمك الشغل 
وتركض مها وتصعد الدرج وتركض وراها ام فيصل: تعالي ياقليلة الحيا ياللي ماتستحين ..خليه يجي فيصل والله لاقوله على كل فضايحك واخليه يضربك زي ذيك المره 
مها من ورى الباب : مايقدر يطقني خلاص هو حلفلي انه مايطقني مره ثانيه...واسمعي بعد هالمره مراح اسكت اللي يطقني بطقه ولاني راده على اكبر راس 
ام فيصل وهي تضرب على مها باب الحمام بقوه: هين يالخادمه العاصيه..بنشوف منو اللي بينطق؟
ظلت مها بالحمام ربع ساعه..ولما تأكدت ان ام فيصل نزلت تحت ..طلعت من حمام شقة سلوى اللي كانت متغبيه فيه خوفا من ام فيصل ....مها لما طلعت من الحمام كانت تعدل زرارات دراعتها وماكانت تشوف جدامها ...دعمته ...ورفعت عينها عليه...هذي اول مره تحط عينها بعينه من تزوج...
فيصل بتعب: مها وشسالفتك بعد؟
مها ولا كأن صار شي: أي سالفه بعد؟
فيصل: امي معصبه عليك 
مها تضحك 
فيصل اول مره يشوفها تضحك من صارت السالفه اللي ضربها فيها: مها ياحياتي ضحكينا معاك 
مها: اضحك عليك...امك من متى كانت راضيه علي عشان تعصب علي ؟
فيصل وهو يبتسم: طيب تحمليها عشاني..
مها: موبس عشانك عشان انا اعيش بعد 
فيصل: طيب ممكن تصيرين مطيعه ولو مره وحده عشاني؟
مها: على حسب الطلب 
يمسكها فيصل من ايدها : ابيك تراضين امي 
مها تسحب ايدها: مستحييييييييل 
فيصل: واذا قلتلك عشاني؟
مها: هم بعد مستحيل
فيصل: طيب ليه؟
مها:لانها بكل بساطه راح تطقني 
فيصل: ماتقدر تضربك وانا موجود 
مها:.........
فيصل: يالله مها ارجوك بس هالمره 
مها: بس هالمره
وينزل فيصل تحت ومعاه مها :
ام فيصل: شرفت ام اللسان الطويل 
مها: اسفه 
ام فيصل: انا ماتمشي علي اعتذاراتك التافهه هذي 
سلوى تدخل بالموضوع: يافيصل انت ماشفتها وشلون تكلم امك...عن جد كانت وقحه 
فيصل بإنزعاج: سلوى رجاء انتي مالك خص بالموضوع لاتتدخلين
ام فيصل: وليه ماتبغاها تكلم؟ سلوى ماغلطت ..قالت الحق 
فيصل: طيب..يمه سامحي مها عشان خاطري 
فيصل وهو يطالع مها ..وكأنه يترجاها عشان تكلم..
مها: سامحيني ياخالتي واوعدج اني مااعيدها 
ام فيصل: وليكي عين تعيدينها مره ثانيه ؟
فيصل: حبي راسها يامها ...وخلصينا من هالسالفه التافهه 
ام فيصل: لاتحب راسي ولالي فيها حاجه ....خلها تحب راس حرمتك سلوى
فيصل: سلوى وشعليها؟
ام فيصل: هي غلطت بحق سلوى 
مها ماتحملت انها تنحط بمثل هالموقف السخيف وقررت انها ترجع غرفتها وبالطقاق بالثنتين عنهم مارضوا 
لحقها فيصل لان الليله كانت ليلتها ...
:::::::::::::::::::
سلوى: شفتي ياخالتي راحلها وخلاني...طول عمره يحبها ولاراح يكرهها 
ام فيصل: ماعليكي منها ...اهم شي انك تضبطين عمرك وتجيبين هذاك الولد اللي ينسيه حتى نفسه 
سلوى: ظنك تغير معاملته لها لمااحمل انشالله ؟
ام فيصل: ومااكون درعا ان ماتغير عليها 
سلوى: شفتي شلون عصت كلامنا ومانظفت الشقه ؟
ام فيصل: يجي يوم ياسلوى وفيصل هو اللي يخليها تنظفها مو احنا اللي نطلب منها 
سلوى : الله يسمع منك ....
:::::::
مها: مابي اتكلم معاك ولاكلمه...انت بس تبي تذلني 
فيصل: ممكن اعرف ليه تغيرت نظرتك لي؟ 
مها: ماتغيرت نظرتي لك الا عقب ماتغيرت نظرتك انت لي 
فيصل: انا....انا لازلت احبك 
مها: ماعاد يفيد يافيصل خلاص....على قولتهم انا انتهيت....تدمرت....تحطمت.. وكلمات الحب هذي ماعادت تنفع معاي ...
*اليوم من صفحة حياتي أبمسحك...هديت صرحك ثم طاحت ركونك
ولابي عيوني لو تصورت تلمحك...اعلنت موتك وانسجن لي كفونك 
وان جيت تطلب ترتجيني اسامحك...بهديك طعنه من بقايا طعونك* 
فيصل: مها هالكلام كبير على وحده صغيره مثلك 
مها: انا ماعدت صغيره...شفت من الدنيا مايكفيني ويشيب راسي 
فيصل: طيب...قولي وش اللي يريح بالك وانا اسويه لك ...
مها: فيصل....انا ...ابيك....تطلقني!!!!؟؟؟؟!!!
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*
**

----------


## علي البحراني

شكرا وبأنتظار الاجزاء القادمه...

تحياتي

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء السابع عشر:
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
فيصل تغيرت معالم وجهه من الحنيه الى العصبيه : اطلقك؟ من وين جتك فكرة الطلاق؟؟؟؟
مها تبكي: خلاص.. انا مابيك.. وماعدت احبك.. صرت اكرهك..مليت من حياتي معاك ومع امك وزوجتك ..فيصل انت قهرتني وصدمتني ..
فيصل يصرخ: خلاص اسكتي لاتكلمين اكثر من كذا ...انتي اللي جبتي لنفسك القهر والصدمات...ليه يامها تحمليني ذنوبك وخطاياك ..واذا انتي كرهتيني مره فأنا اكرهك الف مليون مره 
ويطلع فيصل عنها ...مها كانت توقع ان فيصل يحبها ومهما سوالها يظل يحبها ..اهي قالت كلامها هذا ظناً منها انه بيقربها من فيصل اكثر ....لكنها انصدمت بالحقيقه المره: فيصل يكرهني؟؟؟؟؟
ولما طلع فيصل منها لقا امه وسلوى يسولفون بالصاله:
فيصل: سلوى قومي خلينا نطلع نتمشى...زهقان من البيت 
ام فيصل: اكيد مطفشتك شينة الحلايا 
فيصل: يالله ياسلوى انا انتظرك بالسياره 
سلوى: دقايق بس اجيب عباتي ....
وطلعوا يتمشون ...اما ام فيصل دخلت على مها ..
ام فيصل: ممكن اعرف شفيه فيصل طلع من عندك متضايق؟
مها بضيقة خلق: وليش ما سألتيه ؟ 
ام فيصل: ياويلي على اقص لسانك الطويل ...انتي متى بتعقلين ؟ 
مها: الحين شبغيتي؟
وطلعت ام فيصل من عند مها وهي في قمة غضبها وحلفت انها ماتخليها بحالها ....
::::::::::::::::
وبعد مرور شهرين من زواج فيصل وكان فيصل ينام عند مها يومين وعند سلوى يومين..وعلاقة مع مها سطحيه حيييييييل: 
فيصل وسلوى بالسياره..رادين من المستوصف:
فيصل: عاد مااوصيك على نفسك...لاتعبين عمرك ..الزم ماعليك راحتك 
سلوى: أي راحه الله يخليك ؟ اذا امك مو راضيه تجيب خادمه 
فيصل: أي والله مشكله...امي مو بس رافضه الا حالفه 
سلوى: الصراحه ماعندها سالفه ...في بيت الحين مافيه خادمه؟
فيصل: بس سلوى عيب عليكي..مهما كان هذي رغبتها ولازم نحترمها 
سلوى: طيب منو يغسل ملابسنا ويكويهم؟ وينظف الشقه؟ ويسوي شغل البيت؟
فيصل: مافيه غيرها... اذا مانفعت الحين متى بتنفع؟
سلوى بمكر: انت تقصد.... مها ؟ 
فيصل: مها....مسكينه مها شغل البيت كله على راسها ..ماتلاحظين انها ضعفت؟
سلوى: لا والله وانا مو مسكينه؟ خلها تضعف احسن ..بروحها دبه ...بس اسمع انت اللي تقولها انا اذا قلتلها ماترد علي دايم تحقرني 
فيصل يضحك: يحليلها مها تعرف تحقر 
سلوى: إي اضحك شعليك مو انت اللي تنحقر
فيصل: ماتدرين ؟؟؟
وصلوا البيت ...
فيصل : مها ....مها ..
مها: نعم ؟
فيصل: تعالي عندي بسولف معك
قربت مها منه شوي: بغيت شي؟
فيصل: طيب اقعدي ليه واقفه على راسي؟
مها وهي تقعد: يالله قعدت قول شعندك؟
سلوى: هيه انتي تكلمين اصغر عيالك..هذا زوجك تكلمي معه عدل 
مها طالعتها من فوق لي تحت وكالعاده ماردت عليها 
فيصل: سلوى حبيبتي روحي انتي غرفتك ..وتحملي على عمرك..
راحت سلوى وتحرسها نظرات فيصل وهي تركب على الدرج
مها: فيصل ؟
فيصل: هلا هلا مها ...
مها: ممكن اعرف ليش ناديتني؟ العاده ماتسأل علي لما تدخل البيت دايم تنادي سلوى 
فيصل وهو يطالع مها: سلوى حامل 
مها: لا مبروك وانت حضرتك جاي تبشرني ؟ 
فيصل: انا بغيت خدمه منك 
مها: خير؟
فيصل: الخير بوجهك ...بس انا بغيت ..انا ابيك تنسين المشاكل اللي بينك وبين سلوى ترى انتو خوات و..
تقاطعه مها: انا ماعندي خوات 
فيصل: طيب اعتبريها اختك 
مها: مابي 
فيصل بنفاذ صبر: هذا مو موضوعنا...انا بغيت انك تشوفي طلباتها واحتياجاتها..بغيتك تساعديها 
مها: اهاا ..قول بمعنى اصح: اخدميها 
فيصل: لا يابنت الحلال ...انا قصدي ساعديها 
مها: فيصل بغيتك بموضوع 
فيصل: إي تفضلي قولي وش موضوعك وانا كلي اذان صاغيه؟
مها: مااحب جو البيت 
فيصل: هذا موضوعك...طبيعي اذا ماتحبين جو البيت بطلي الدرايش او..
تقاطعه مها: مو هذا موضوعي انا قصدي مابي اكلمك هني مالي خلق على زوجتك الحين تلقاها تسمع لنا 
فيصل: طيب قومي البسي عباتك 
وفي هاللحظه تطلعله سلوى: فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــصل 
فيصل: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انتي منين طلعتي؟
سلوى: وين بتروح وتخليني؟ 
مها: مو قلتلك انها تصنت علينا 
فيصل: ماني متأخر ..
سلوى: طيب وين بتروح مع هالنسره 
مها: انا بروح البس عباتي 
فيصل: وانا استناكي بالسياره .....سلوى حبيبتي دقايق بس وراجعين
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
في السياره:
فيصل: ها يامها وين بغيتي نروح؟ صارلك دهر حابسه نفسك 
مها: مو مهم بس أي مكان هادي يبعدنا عن الناس
فيصل: يعني بالضبط وين؟
مها وهي تفكر: عادي نروح البحر؟
فيصل: الله خووووووش مكان.....وليه مو عادي؟ ...عادي ونص بعد
وفي البحر كانت مها قاعده وبجنبها فيصل...وطبعا سلوى ازعجتهم بالاتصالات ..
فيصل: ياسلوى دوختيني خلاص قلتلك شوي وراجعين 
فيصل: طيب ..وشو؟؟؟ فراوله؟؟؟اذا لقيت بجيبلك ..خلاص مع السلامه 
ولما خلص فيصل مكالمته شاف الانزعاج على وجه مها: وهذا الجوال واغلقناه ...ها وش موضوعك ؟
مها: مافي موضوع ...بس حبيت اقعد معاك 
فيصل كان وده يعصب عليها..بس حن لها وسكت: أي صح احنا من زمان ماقعدنا مع بعض واذا قعدنا كله هواش وعوار راس
مها كانت سرحانه بالبحر والظاهر انها مالاحظت كلامه : فيصل...
فيصل: ياعيون فيصل 
مها: انت...تكرهني؟ 
فيصل: ومن قال هالكلام؟
مها وهي تحط عينها بعينه: انت قلت ....قلت انك تكرهني الف مليون مره ..في احد يكره هالكثر؟
فيصل: ههههههههههه ...طيب وانا ممكن اسألك سؤال ؟
مها:......
فيصل: انتي قلتي انك تكرهيني صح ؟
مها: انا كنت متضايقه وماكنت ادري شقول 
فيصل: وانا كنت معصب من كلامك وماكنت ادري وشقول 
مها: يعني انت ماتكرهني؟
فيصل: لا ياحياتي انا حبي لك كبر البحر
مها: ومدام انك تحبني ليش ماتطلقني؟
فيصل: ردينا على هالكلام الفاضي واللي ماله معنى..واللي يحب زوجته ليه يطلقها؟
مها: لاني مو مرتاحه معاك 
فيصل بإنكسار: ليه يامها...انا عمري قصرت عليك بشي؟
مها:مدري ...بس احس ان وجودي ماله أي معنى بينكم...فيصل انت مو ملزوم فيني ..انا لي اهل ولازم ارجعلهم 
فيصل: وين تروحين؟ مو انتي قلتيلي ان خالك باع بيته 
مها: اروح عن جدتي وجدي...هم المسئولين عني 
فيصل: ياحبيبتي انا مستحيل اتخلى عنك ...خلي عنك الكلام الفاضي لا ارميك بالبحر الحين ويالله قومي خلينا نروح البيت الجو بارد...
مها: قول انك متلهف عليها 
فيصل: الا قولي متلهف عليك...الليله ليلتك ياقمر 
::::::::::::
عامر بحزن وضيقة نفس: السلام عليكم
فيصل: هلا ومرحبا وعليكم السلام….وشهالزياره المفاجئه؟
عامر: كيف حالك؟
فيصل: بخير ولله الحمد …هذي الساعه المباركه اللي جيتنا فيها 
عامر: ساعتك ابرك..
فيصل: عامر….وشفيك ياخوي منت على بعضك ؟
عامر: لالا مافيني شي
فيصل: وشلون ما فيك شي وانت الهم راكبك من راسك لي ساسك 
عامر:…….
فيصل: عامر…انت تعبان؟
عامر: إي 
فيصل: افاااا…وش اللي متعبك؟
عامر: قلبي يافيصل يعورني حيل
فيصل: ههههههههه اكيد انك تحب 
عامر : اي حب واي خرابيط…يافيصل انا تعبان وجيت اشكيلك مو تمصخر علي 
فيصل: ماتمصخرنا ياابو الشباب…قول وش اللي مكدر خاطرك 
عامر: اخوي حسين…
فيصل: الله يرحمه … وشفيه؟
عامر: قصدي زوجته….امي وابوي يقولون لازم تزوجها…
فيصل: واشمعنا انت ؟
عامر: انت تدري اخواني كلهم متزوجين…ومابقى غيري من قرادة حظي..
فيصل: وليه مايخلونها تشوف نصيبها مع غيرك ؟
عامر: حرمة اخوي حسين …عندها بنت منه اللي هي سمر..والوالد مايبغاها تربى بحضن واحد ثاني غير عمامها…ودبسوني انا فيها 
فيصل: طيب…وانت وشقلت؟
عامر: انا….انا مالي راي صرت مثل البنت اللي زوجوها اهلها غصبن عليها 
فيصل: يعني وافقت؟
عامر: ابوي ويطلبني…وشتبغاني اقوله؟…اقوله لا…اكيد ابوافق
فيصل: اشهدنك رجال ونشمي بعد...اللي سويته عين الصواب ياعامر
عامر: ومن قالك اني مرتاح؟ ..فيصل انا مااقدر اخذ حرمة اخوي 
فيصل: وليه ماتاخذها؟
عامر: مدري؟ احس اني كل مااشوفها تطلع بوجهي صورة اخوي...اتخيل حسين وهو قاعد جنبها ويسولف ويضحك معاها....لالامستحيل اخذ مكان اخوي حسين 
فيصل: ياابن الحلال ..حسين مات والله يرحمه والحي ابقى من الميت...وسمر بنت اخوك صارلها سنه عايشه بعيد عنكم ..ماتخاف عليها تعيش سنين ثانيه وهي ماتعرفكم ؟
عامر: وانا!! وشذنبي؟ 
فيصل: مالك ذنب...بس هذي الدنيا ولازم تضحي فيها 
عامر:.......
فيصل: مدام انها رغبة الوالد ملزوم انك تنفذها.... 
عامر يرجع البيت حزنان ومهموم ...هو كان يبي يتزوج سميره بنت خالته وقال لأمه هالكلام من قبل يموت حسين وامه كانت موافقه ...لكن الظاهر ان حبه اللي ماانولد ...مات ...لان لا سميره ولاغيرها كان يعرف باللي بقلب عامر....
يدخل عامر بيتهم ..ويلقى سعيد(25سنه) اخوه كالعاده قاعد يطالع التلفزيون وسمراخته(16سنه)تكلم التلفون: 
عامر: سمر...يالله سكري التلفون... من طلعت وانتي تكلمين 
سمرتكلم التلفون: لحظه فجر شوي.......خير عامر وشتبغى ؟
عامر: من تكلمين؟
سمر: صديقتي ..ليه السؤال؟
عامر: ومنهي صديقتك؟
سمر: تحقيق اهو ...صديقتي وخلاص 
عامر: لاخلصتي سوالف وخرابيط تعالي غرفتي ابيك ..
سمر: طيب ..خلني اخلص مكالمتي الحين 
وفي غرفة عامر: 
عامر: ممكن اعرف الحين منهي فجر هذي اللي توك طايحه فيها؟
سمر وهي تقعد على السرير: عامر وشفيك انت؟ صديقه جديده شفيها يعني ترى مو اول مره اتعرف على بنات غير ؟؟؟
عامر: مدري؟ بس انا مو مرتاحلها...كلامها بالتلفون لما تسأل عنك يغثني
سمر: انت شفتها عشان تحكم عليها؟ 
عامر: ماعلينا ...وشلونك مع الدراسه ؟
سمر: بسم الله...تونا بادين هذا ثاني اسبوع 
عامر: أي بس هذي 2 ثنوي يسمونها الحفره...شدي حيلك ترى انتي بالموت نجحتي السنه اللي طافت 
سمر: الحين معطلني عن اشغالي ومكالماتي المهمه وتقولي ادرسي عدل...ادري بدرس والا تبغاني انتظرك 
عامر: اقول سمر...اطلعي وسكري الباب وراك...انتي مو كفو اللي ينصحك ...لكن تحملي تسقطين 
سمر:ودي اعرف ليه شايل همي؟
عامر: لان انتي وحده مدلعه وماعندك احد يوقفك عند حدك ...عرفتي الحين؟
سمربنبرة مهدده: طيب ياعامر الحين انا صرت مدلعه ومتمرده ..
عامر: بلا عوار راس...ويلا تقلعي من غير مطرود 
وتطلع سمر من غرفته وهي تحلطم ....اما عامر حط راسه على المخده وقعد يفكر باللي صار معاه 
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
جراح: ساره....وينج يالظالمه اسبوع كامل مازرتيني...ليش كل هالقطاعه؟ 
ساره: شسوي؟ والله لهيت مع الدراسه 
جراح: شدعوه عاد؟...الدراسه توها تبدي...ماامداج لهيتي 
ساره:المهم...انت شلونج؟ 
جراح: انا...الحمدلله بخير 
ساره: جراح شفيك؟ احس انك مو مرتاح
جراح: واللي يكون بنفس هالمكان تبين يرتاح؟
ساره: الله يعينك ...جراح انا كل يوم ضميري يأنبني وانا ادري انك شايل بخاطرك علي لاني السبب في مصيرك هذ1ودخولك للسجن 
جراح: لاتقولين جذي...انا مستعد اذبح نفسي عشانج ...واذبح الناس كلهم بس عشانج ..انتي تدرين شكثر معزتج عندي...ولولا غلاتج ماصار اللي صار 
ساره : انا الحين لازم امشي عندي محاضره بعد نص ساعه ويادوب الحق عليها..دير بالك على عمرك 
جراح: ساره.....لا تأخرين علي مره ثانيه...ترى والله اموت 
ساره تبتسم: انشالله عدوينك....واوعدك مااتأخر عليك..كل ماشفت عندي وقت فراغ بجيك ..
::::::::::::::::::::::::
ام فيصل: هيه انتي ..اكلم من انا؟ 
مها: هلا خالتي ..والله ماسمعتك 
ام فيصل : وبعدين معك على طول سرحانه ...وشعندك ؟
سلوى: وشعندها بعد؟ اكيد تفكر بماضيها الاسود 
مها تطالع سلوى بنظرات احتقار ..
سلوى: وشفيكي تطالعيني كذا ياعل عيونك للبط 
مها: انا اقوم غرفتي احسن من مجابل وجهج ياسلوو
ام فيصل وهي تحذف مها بالنعل: امشي ياطويلة اللسان...تعرفين تعايرين عمتك سلوى...يالله تقلعي لغرفتك 
ولما راحت مها لغرفتها :
سلوى: خالتي الحين فيصل بيوصل ...ومافي عشا..انا تعبانه وماسويت 
ام فيصل: وليه ماسوت طويلة اللسان والا فالحه ترادد بس؟
سلوى: تصدقين ياخالتي انها طول اليوم تسبني وتعايرني وانا مااقدر ارد عليها اخاف تضربني مع بطني ويصير في الجنين شي لاسمح الله ...انا اقولها ليه تسوين فيني كذا؟ عشان خالتي مش هنا توحدين فيني و..
ام فيصل: كملي وشقالت بعد طويلة اللسان؟
سلوى: لالالا خالتي اعفيني مااقدر اقول 
ام فيصل: لا قولي انتي خايفه منها ؟
سلوى: انا مو خايفه منها بس خايفه على مشاعرك تنجرح ياخالتي
ام فيصل: هي قايله كلام عني؟
سلوى: وأي كلام؟....الله يسامحك يامها هذا كلام تقولينه عن خالتي...خالتي الحرمه الطيبه ..تقولين عنها كذا
ام فيصل بنفاذ صبر: سلوى...تكلمي ...وشقالت؟
سلوى: انا بقولك وامري لله.....بس كلمتها كبيره ياخالتي ومااقدر اقولها 
ام فيصل: يابنت الحلال تكلمي انطقي ...
سلوى: تقول انك ...انك..انك ساحره ..وتروحين للمشعوذين وانك ساحره فيصل ومغيرته عليها ..وتقول بعد انك كريهه ومحد يحبك من الجيران ومجنونه بعد..وانك...انك منتي بصاحيه
ام فيصل جنت جنونها وصارت عيونها حمر من الغضب: انتي متأكده ياسلوى
سلوى: إي ياخالتي...بس لاتاخذين على كلامها...هذي توها جاهل وماتدري وشتقول ..
ام فيصل : انا اوريكي فيها ..
تروح ام فيصل لغرفة مها...بينما سلوى ترقص من الفرح ...
ام فيصل تطق الباب بقوه على مها: افتحي الباب .. 
مها: خير خالتي في شي؟
ام فيصل: اللحين انا ياطويلة اللسان صرت ساحره..ومانيب صاحيه...انتي وبعدين معك يابنت الشوارع؟
مها وهي تفتح الباب: شهالكلام خالتي ؟
ام فيصل وهي تمسك مها مع رقبتها : انتي ماينفع معك غير الضرب...امشي معي 
مها وهي تحاول تفك ايد خالتها: خالتي والله انتي تعوريني ..شيلي ايدج عني..انا والله ماقلت عنج شي 
ام فيصل وهي ترمي مها على الارض بقوه : مها...انا اكرهك من كل قلبي...وعشان ابعدك عن طريقي وطريق ولدي ..انا مستعده اروح للسحارين والدجالين ...واصير ماني بصاحيه بس عشان ابعدك 
وتترك ام فيصل مها تجمع بقايا جروحها وتنثر مابقى من دموعها ...الحياه قاسيه معاها وفرصتها مع الفرحه ضايعه ....فيصل..اهملها ..
وبعد ساعتين كانت تسمعه يضحك مع زوجته وامه..وهي حتى ماسأل عنها ..ولادرى بحزنها الكبير 
::::::::::::::::::::::::*
**

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء الثامن عشر:
::::::::::::::::::::
سمر: يمه اليوم فجر صديقتي بتزورني..
ام سلمان: حياها الله يابنيتي ...البيت بيتها
سمر: إي بس سعيد يمه 
ام سلمان: شفيه سعيد بعد؟
سمر: خليه يطلع...او يروح عند زوجته 
ام سلمان: مااقدر اطرده ...لاتنسين ان هذا بيته مثل ماهو بيتك 
سمر: انا ماقلتلك اطرديه...انا قلت صرفيه...يمه والله صديقتي انحرجت منه...المره اللي طافت يوم تجيني..كان قاعد بالصاله واول ماشافها قعد يحقق معها: شسمك؟ وبنت من؟ومنو اخوانك؟ وجايه مع منو؟
فضحني يمه..صرت انحرج لما اعزمها مره ثانيه 
ام سلمان : خلاص انا بروح اكلمه اللحين والله يهديه ..
سمر: الله يخليكي لي يااحلى ام بالدنيا ..
وبعد نص ساعه توصل فجر صديقة سمر.....فجر هذي امها اجنبيه وطلقها ابو فجر من كان عمر فجر سنه وتزوج وحده ثانيه كانت زوجته الثانيه حنونه مع فجر وتحبها وكانت متدينه ودايم تنصح فجر لكنها ماتقدر تسيطر عليها خصوصا ان ابوفجر على طول مسافر لظروف شغله ومخلي مسئولية العيال كلهم على راسها
فجر كانت متمرده ,,في ظاهره جديده غزت العالم الاسلامي وعلى وجه الخصوص " الخليج العربي" وهي ظاهرة" الصبيك" والعياذ بالله ..ومعنى هذي الظاهره ان البنت تشبه بالرجال وتقلدهم ...هذي الظاهره كانت مسيطره على فجر ..شعرها كان بوي..وكانت تحط عطر رجالي..وكانت تمشي مشيه مو طبيعيه..والامر من هذا كله انها كانت تشرب زقاير..فجر كانت تحاول تقرب من سمر من زمان لان سمر كانت من احلى بنات المدرسه والبنات عليها نمل الكل يبيها تمشي معاه حتى المدرسات انهبلوا عليها بس سمر ماكانت تعطي فجر وجه...وهذا الشي هو اللي دفع فجر انها تمسك فيها اكثر..اما سمر عقب ماشافت من فجر كل هالحب والتمسك قررت انها تحن عليها وتصدق عليها بكم كلمه ...وكان هذا الحكي اخر السنه اللي طافت...
سمر: خلينا من الذكريات اللحين ...انا ادري اني كنت قاسيه معك ..بس والله ماعرفت قدرك الا اللحين 
فجر: قلتلك من زمان جربيني مراح تخسرين شي ..
سمر: المهم كلميني عن مغامراتك مع اصدقائك ...وشسويتي معهم اخر مره؟
فجر: صدقيني ياحياتي انا معاهم مثلي معك...اصدقاء عاديين 
سمر: وتكلمينهم بالجوال؟
فجر: لا اكلمهم بالهاتف العمومي...انتي وشرايك؟ اكيد اكلمهم بالجوال
سمر: حظك....مو اخواني اول مافتحت معهم هالسيره عصبوا علي وهاوشوني 
فجر: انتي ماعندك جوال؟
سمر: ومنوين ياحسره؟
فجر: ولايهمك...انا بجيبلك الجوال واعتبريه هديه مني لك 
سمر وهي منحرجه: لا فجوره لاتفهميني غلط...انا بشتري بس مو الحين انشالله بعد مااخلص الثانويه 
فجر: صدقيني احسنلك واريح لك ...وبعدين اقدر اكلمك متى مابغيت وبأي حزه 
سمر: لالا انا ماابغى اكلف عليك
فجر: والله لافيها كلافه ولاشي ..انا قلت اعتبريها هديه 
ابتسمت سمر وهي تفكر بالهديه الحلوه اللي بتجيبها لها صديقتها العزيزه والغاليه ....فجر 
:::::::::::::::::::::::
كان تعبان حيل واثار الطق واضحه على كل معالم جسمه ويالله واقف على رجوله عشان يكلمها: 
ساره انصدمت لما شافته: جراح....شفيك ؟
جراح وهو يتلعثم بالكلام: ها...لا مافيني شي هوشه بسيطه 
وقفت ساره من مكانها وهي تطالعه بنظرات بارده ....لفت ورى وطلعت من الغرفه ..
جراح: ساره....ساره 
ماردت عليه وكملت مشوارها ....
وفي البيت:
ام ساره: ليش ياساره؟...ليش تخلين عنه ؟
ساره: انا ماتخليت عنه ...ابي ازعل عليه شوي ..ابيه يحس 
ام ساره: من تغلى تخلى 
ساره: يمه هذي مو اول مره يطقونه فيها ..وانا كذا مره انصحه واعلمه شلون يتصرف معاهم ..بس هو خواف يمه ..انا ابيه يقوم على رجله من جديد..مابيه جراح الضعيف اللي يخاف من كل شي ..ابيه يصير قوي وشجاع ومايخاف من احد...يمه جراح حتى الجهال صار يخاف منهم 
ام ساره: والله ماعرفنالج ياساره..شوفيه شسوى يوم صار قوي وشجاع على قولتج...عشانج انتي ياساره ذبح الرجال ودخل بقضيه طويله عريضه..بس عشان يرضيج ويرضي غرورج...شجاعته اللي تكلمين عنها دخلته السجن بسبتج...واللحين تبين منه شجاعه ثانيه..يمكن توديه القبر وبسبتج بعد ..
ساره بحزن: صح كلامج يمه ...انا الغلطانه وانا السبب في كل اللي يصيرله...بس هذا مايعني ان الحياة انتهت ..يمه الحياة تمشي سواء بغلطنا والا بدونه وهذا مايمنع انا نبنيها من جديد 
ام ساره: والله كلام المدارس هذا انا مااعرفه...مااقول غير الله يصلحج يابنتي...
ساره سرحت وقعدت تفكر بموقفها اللي صار مع جراح ..كانت مقتنعه باللي سوته بس امها قلبت موازينها؟..
ام ساره: ساره ...وين رحتي صارلي ساعه اكلمج ؟
ساره: هلا يمه انا وياج ...شكنتي تقولين؟
ام ساره: ابوج مسوي عمليه بعينه واللحين هو طلع من الطبيب شرايج نزوره؟
ساره: بس...
ام ساره تقاطعها: عارفه شنو بتقولين....بس هذا ابوج مهما سوى هذا ابوج وله حق عليج 
ساره: انتي بتروحين؟
ام ساره: اكيد بروح معاج..اذا بتروحين
ساره: خلاص يمه نروح لابوي والله يستر 
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
فيصل: مها...ردي علي لما اكلمك 
مها: خير فيصل ..شتبي انت بعد؟
فيصل يحاول يتمالك اعصابه: كلميني بأدب ..كم مره افهمك انا ؟كم مره اقولك لاتقلين ادبك علي ؟
مها: اسفه 
فيصل: سمعت هالكلمه مليون مره منك 
مها :......
فيصل: حالتك مو عاجبتني ولازم اوديكي الطبيب 
مها: أي قول انك بتخلص مني وماتدري شلون...كذا مره قلتلك طلقني وارتاح مني 
فيصل: مها ...ارمي افكارك الخايسه هذي...والطلاق انسيه لاني ماافكر فيه 
مها: الله يعيني عليك 
فيصل: والله يعيني انا بعد 
مها: فيصل..انت اللحين جايني عشان تغثني...
فيصل: لا والله بس عشان اونسك...اشوفك هاليومين مو على بعضك 
مها: .......
فيصل: انتي ماتنامين عدل؟
مها:.....
فيصل وهو يسحب ايدها ويشوف اظافرها اللي كانت ماكله نصهم من القهر والحره اللي فيها : انا كنت عارف ان فيك شي...واقول البنت ليه مو طبيعيه؟ 
مها تسحب ايدها منه:طبيعيه ونص بعد...شقصدك يعني انا مجنونه؟
فيصل: ماقلنا شي بس لازم يشوفك الدكتور...يمكن فيك عقده ويقدر يحلها الدكتور
فيصل استفزها بكلامه وصارت تصرخ عليه ...لين ماطلع عنها وراح لسلوى وهو يضحك 
سلوى: ماشالله...شعندك تضحك؟ ضحكنا معك 
فيصل: اضحك على هالخبله اللي تحت...تصدقين انها تصرخ علي وتضربني بالمخده وانا مااقدر اسويلها شي 
سلوى: بلاك منت برجال 
اختفت الابتسامه على وجه فيصل وعصب لما سمع كلمتها ؟؟؟
سلوى تداركت كلامها: انا مو قصدي انت...انا قصدي يعني..مايصير تسكتلها.يافيصل هذي بعدين تمادى و..
فيصل: يعني وشتبغيني اسويلها؟
سلوى: يأخي وقفها عند حدها...اضربها مثلا 
انزعج فيصل من كلامها: لا.. ضرب لا
سلوى: ليه خايف على مشاعرها تنجرح؟
فيصل: لا ياسلوى بس انا قطعت عهد على نفسي وعلى ربي اني ماامد يدي عليها..هذي مسكينه ياسلوى..يتيمه ومالها احد غير الله ثم انا حرام اعذبها ..كافيها اللي فيها 
سلوى: ممكن سؤال بس تجاوبني بكل صراحه ؟
فيصل: أي تفضلي ..
سلوى: كنت تحبها؟
فيصل:......
سلوى: قول يافيصل عادي...الله يسلم خالتي ماخلت احد ماقالتله 
فيصل: الصراحه إي كنت احبها......ولازلت 
تضايقت سلوى من كلامه: اقول فيصل....انت شلون تثق فيها ؟
فيصل: وشقصدك؟
سلوى: يافيصل ياحبيبي ..انا قصدي انت شلون تضمن انها ماتكلم غيرك مثل ماتكلمك 
عصب فيصل من كلامها وقام من مكانه وطلع لعامر ..
سلوى: هين يافيصل..اذا ماخليتك تشك حتى بنفسك مااكون انا سلوى بنت راشد 
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::
فيصل: مبروك ياعامر واخيرا تدخل قفص الزوجيه 
عامر : والله يافيصل حاس اني بظلم هالبنت معاي ..والله اني مااشوفها اكثر من اخت 
فيصل: ماعليك من هالحكي...بكره لماتزوج انشالله ...مانقدر حتى نشوفك 
عامر: ياعمي روح..اقولك اختي تقول مانشوفك 
فيصل: المهم متى العرس انشالله؟
عامر: الشهر الجاي..واللي قاهرني انهم بيحطون عرسي بفندق وناس وطقطقه وخرابيط على غير معنى 
فيصل: يارجال هذا عرس افرح وخل العالم تفرح بعد...
عامر: ...........
فيصل: عامر... احنا اصدقاء من الطفوله وماعمرك غبيت علي شي بس حاس انك هالمره ان فيك شي مضايقك ومنت راضي تقولي ...
عامر: مثل وشو يعني؟
فيصل: طبعا مالي حق اسأل ....عامر انت حاط وحده ببالك؟...يعني انت تحب؟
عامر بعد تفكير: لا ...ماناقص الا احب
فيصل: على راحتك اذا ماتبغى تقول فهذا شي راجعلك..
عامر: صدقني ماعندي شي اقوله...غير انك تقوم معي ..تراني مليت قعدة البيت 
فيصل: وين بنروح؟
عامر: أي مكان ...المهم نطلع 
فيصل : على راحتك
::::::::::::::::::
في المدرسه:
:::::::::::
فجر: يالله سماره قبل تجي الابله...خلينا نروح على الساحه الخلفيه مافيها احد
سمر: إي لحظه بس خليني اربط خيط الجوتي ...ماانفلت الا الحين 
فجر: خلصينا ..عاد اليوم عربي حصتين....واو بنفتك منها 
سمر: يالله امشي ...
وفي الساحه الخلفيه..كانت الحركه شبه معدومه..اشجار بلا غصون وملعب قديم ومخزن للكراسي ..
سمر: انا ماادري ليه خايفه؟ مع ان هذي مو اول مره اهرب فيها من الحصه ...بس اول مره اجي المكان هذا 
فجر: معي انا لاتخافين ولاتحاتين ..
سمر: طيب اللحين بنقعد حصتين ...شنسوي؟نجابل وجه بعض؟
فجر: وانا عندي شي احلى من مجابل وجهك؟ لوبيدي اترك العالم كله واجابل وجهك ..
سمر تستحي وتنزل راسها: بس عاد فجوره
فجر: جايبتلك مفاجئه معي...نقدر نقطع الوقت فيها ونستانس للاخر 
المفاجأه اللي مع فجر كانت بدايه لنهاية سمر.....
سمر بإندهاش: جواااااااال؟؟؟؟
فجر: ولك انت ياجميل
سمر: مااصدق...تدرين خلاص انا ماابغاه
فجر: هو على كيفك ترفضين هديتي ...كذا تخليني ازعل منك 
سمر: لا خلاص كلش ولا زعلك...*وتغنيللها(رضاك انت غالي رضا الناس تالي..) *
فجر: الله على الصوت ولاشاكيرا ..
سمر:هههههه عن الطنازه..ويلا علميني شلون استعمله ؟
فجر علمتها كل شي ...
فجر: واللحين خلينا نستانس شوي....هذا الجوال بيدك وماعليكي غير انك تشيرين بالارقام ..واذا طلعلك شاب..تميعي بالكلام وتدلعي عليهم ..يلا جربي
سمر: نعم؟؟؟ لا حبيبتي مستحيل...مالك امل اسويها 
فجر: انتي ليه هبله؟ صدقيني مراح تخسرين شي...ومحد بيدري عنك 
سمر: فجر الله يخليكي خلينا نقوم هذا الجرس طق واذا سألتنا الابله وين كنتم بنقول أي عذر...انا صراحه خايفه من المكان وحاسه ان اللي نسويه غلط 
فجر: طيب انتي جربي والله مراح تخسرين شي ..وبعدين انا ضامنه المكان ..صدقيني محد راح يجي 
سمر بعد تفكير: طيب راح نقعد هنا...بس شيلي الجوال ..احس انه مو وقته 
فجر: خلاص اللي يريحك ...ممكن تقوليلي اللحين متى بتزوريني لاحظي انك وعدتيني كذا مره واخلفتي بوعدك ...وهذي الصفه مو حلوه ..توعدين وتخلفين هذا شي كلش مايمشي معي 
سمر: طيب انا اسفه ...ممكن تقبلين اسفي؟
فجر وهي تحط راسها على رجول سمر: واذا ماقبلت اسف حياتي وعمري منو اقبل اسفه؟
سمر استغربت من حركتها وكان ودها تقوم او تطلب من فجر تقوم عنها بس استحت ...
::::::::::::::::::::::::::
اليوم جدول اعمالها مزدحم والشغل كله متكدس عليها..صارلها يومين مااشتغلت بسبب حالته النفسيه الصعبه
كانت تنشر الغسيل فوق السطح ....وسمعت صوت تصفير وراها..
مها: هذا انتي ..ماتجوزين عن سوالفج ..حسبي الله عليج خرعتيني..
مروه (17سنه) اخت سلوى بنت حبوبه حيل وبالفتره الاخيره تعرفت على مها ..وكانت الانسانه الوحيده اللي تخفف عن مها ولو بعض احزانها...ولما وصلت اخر سنه بالدراسه طلعت من المدرسه بسبب اخوانها ..
مروه: اسم الله على قلبك...انتي تعرفين تخرعين ؟
مها: ليش؟ مالي قلب 
مروه: يبا اسفين لك قلب وقلبين بعد....ها اشوف اليوم عندك غسيل ملابس تحبين اساعدك؟
مها: والله اذا تحبين تخففين علي من العذاب...فحياج الله 
مروه وهي تنقز من سطحهم الى سطح ام فيصل اللي كان عباره عن طوفه مشتركه بينهم : اذا تبين اموت فدى هالعيون انا حاضره..
مها وهي تضحك: شوي شوي لا تطيحين....ماادري متى بتعقلين ؟
مروه: لا ماعليك اعجبك ...انا لما كنت صغيره مع عيال خالتي كنا دائما نلعب هنا وماكان احد يجي هالمكان غير الخدامه ..
مها بإستغراب: تلعبون هني؟..مااشوف في شي يونس ؟؟
مروه: كان في قطع خشب كنا نسوي فيهم بيوت وخرابيط بزران ...
كانت مروه تنشر الغسيل وتساعد مها بكل جد واجتهاد ...
مها: مروه...على الرغم من انج اخت سلوى الوحيده ..الا ان الاختلاف بينكم كبير حيل 
مروه: صدقيني يامها ان سلوى اختي طيبه حيل بس انا مدري ليه تغيرت مره وحده؟ 
مها: معقوله ماتدرين؟
مروه: امممم يمكن غيرة حريم....الا خلينا من سالفة سلوى وخبالها...وفوليلي شخبار فلفله؟
مها: ومنو فلفله بعد؟
مروه: فصول زوجك منو غيره؟
مها: مروه ووجع ...طايح من عينك..فصول
مروه: ماقلتيلي وش اخباره؟
مها:عادي..مافي شي جديد ....انتي قوليلي ليش ماتكلمين عن دراستج؟
مروه: مدام اني عرفت اقرى واكتب ..وشوله اعور راسي بعد؟
مها: أي بس هذا مستقبلج ...وترى مانافعج الا شهادتج 
مروه: اسكتي بس .انا ماصدقت اطلع وافتك...ومستقبلي عند زوجي وعيالي
:::::::::::::::::::::::
في المدرسه: 
سمر: فجر قومي...الابله صاحبة الظل الطويل ..جايه صوبنا..
فجر: يلا قومي بسرعه ....عاد هذي الابله مليغه وماتنتفاهم 
وتنحاش سمر مع فجر..من الصوب الثاني...والابله لما شافتهم يركضون ركضت وراهم ..بس للاسف مالحقت عليهم لانها تعثرت بجلبابها الطويل...
فجر وسمر وصلوا الصف وكان الوقت فسحه وهم ميتين ضحك على شكل الابله..وارتاحوا لما تأكدوا من البنات ان ابلتهم العربي مالاحظت غيابهم عن الحصه...
::::::::::::::::::::::::
على الغدا فيصل ومها لحالهم:
فيصل: ماشالله شايف النفسيه مرتاحه اليوم..
مها وهي تبتسم: الحمدلله اليوم احس اني نشيطه ومتفائله الى حد ما
فيصل: حد ما؟ مافهمت؟ ممكن توضحيلي ياام النفسيه المرتاحه
مها: مرتاحه لاني ماشفتهم ...ولاكلمتهم 
فيصل: اهااا...تقصدين سلوى وامي؟ 
مها: اسفه فيصل بس ابتعادهم عني يحسسني بالامان نوعا ما ..
فيصل: وشفيك اليوم ماسكه علينا حد ما ونوعا ما؟
مها تضحك: فيصل...عندي طلب 
فيصل: خير وشهي طلباتك؟
مها: ودي...ودي اروح الكويت
فيصل تغيرت نظرته لها: وانتي وشعندك بالكويت ها؟ 
مها: فيصل والله حاسه اني مخنوقه وودي اغيرجو
فيصل وهو يقوم من الاكل: الا قولي بتقابلين حبيبك مليتي مني 
مها انصدمت من كلامه: فيصل ليش تقول جذي؟ هذا مو كلامك؟ أي حبيب واي بطيخ 
فيصل: علينا هالسوالف...لكن عناد فيك وفيه...احلمي اوديك الكويت ...غوري عن وجهي 
الظاهر ان مها مو مكتوب لها يوم واحد مع السعاده..."معقوله فيصل يتهمني بشرفي هذا اخر شي اتوقعه منه"
:::::::::::::::::::::
ساره: لو سمحت ممكن تناديلي جراح بدر ؟.
......: اختي كم مره اقولج ناديته بس مو راضي يشوف احد
ساره: زين...قوله ساره ..
.......:لحظه شوي
بعد مرور10 دقايق
.......:اسف اختي مايبي يشوف احد
ساره: انت قلتله ساره؟
......: أي قلتله وقال مابي اشوف لاساره ولاغيرها 
ساره: ليش شفيه؟ اهو مريض؟
......: لا يااختي مو مريض بس مايبي يشوف احد.
طلعت ساره من عند العسكري وهي تفكر بحركة جراح...."ليش مايبي يشوفني؟"
وفي السجن...جراح وصديقه اللي تعرف عليه بالسجن ناصر:
ناصر: جراح ترى انت غلطان حركتك هذي مالها معنى...
جراح: وشتسمي حركتها؟ يوم مشت وخلتني 
ناصر: حركه لا اراديه ويمكن تكون عفويه بعد 
جراح: اسكت بس ...ساره طول عمرها مغروره....ولايمكن اكسب قلبها ابد ...هي تشوف الناس من فوق 
ناصر: مااعتقد... عقب كل اللي سمعته منك عنها اقول لايمكن تكون بقلبها ذرة غرور 
جراح: ياخوي انت ماتعرفها....انا اللي عشت كل عمري وضيعت كل سنيني برجواها ...تشوفني بالسجن الحين ترى بسبتها ...ضيعت سنيني وشبابي وسمعتي بس عشانها
ناصر: جراح ترى محد طقك على ايدك ...انت اللي بغيت الشقا لنفسك 
جراح: صح انا الغلطان..وانا اللي اتحمل...بس شتقول بالقلب اللي مابغى غيرها؟
ناصر: مااقول غير الله يعينك ويصبرك......
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
في بيت فجر صديقة سمر:
فجر: واخيرا....مابغيتي تيجي؟
سمر: حبينا نتغلى 
فجر: فوق غلاكم تحبون تغلون......والله والله غالييييييييييييين
سمر: طيب وشعندك من جديد ؟
فجر: شريط رقص شرقي جديد....خابرتك فنانه بالشرقي
سمر: اسم علي لاتحسديني...طول عمري فنانه
فجر وهي تحط الشريط بالمسجل : طيب ورينا شطارتك 
سمر: احد من اهلك بالبيت؟ لاني بفصخ عباتي زهقت منها 
فجر: اخذي راحتك ....الجو صافي اليوم..
سمر كانت لابسه تحت العبايه تنوره جنز تحت الركبه بشوي..وتيشرت ابيض علاق فيه كلام بالانجليزي..جسمها فضيع مربربه لاضعيفه ولامتينه ..وقصيره شوي وهذا الشي محليها اكثر ...
شعرها كان ناعم ولحد كتوفها ....سمر بيضه وبشرتها ناعمه وصافيه ...عيونها عسلي غامج وشفايفها ورديه 
فجر: يالله سماره قومي ورينا الرقص اللي ولاشاكيرا 
سمر: لا مالي نفس ارقص
فجر: يالله عاد...والا لك نفس ترقصين بس بالمدرسه ؟
سمر: خلاص ارقص بس على شرط ترقصين معاي...
فجر: حااااااااااااااااااااااضر 
وبعد الرقصه القصيره نسبيا...
فجر: ماشالله...منوين تعلمتي ترقصين كذا؟
سمر: الصراحه من بنات خالتي ...وتعلمت اكثر لما رحت مع امي لندن وكنت اروح للسكيتي وتعرفت على بنات خليجيات وتعلمت منهم ...
فجر: سمر حبيبتي ممكن طلب؟
سمر: والله اذا قدرت عليه مراح اقصر معاك
فجر: ابغى...يعني ودي اصورك وانتي ترقصين بجوالي
سمر: نعم؟ لا حبيبتي اسفه....
فجر: سماره الله يخليك والله انا مااستغنى عن شوفتك دقيقه...
سمر: طيب اعطيكي صورتي...شرط يعني بالجوال؟
فجر: حياتي بالجوال غير...احس بحركتك... بصوتك...يعني احس انك موجوده معي بكل دقيقه
سمر: وانا مااشوف ان لها أي معنى
فجر: قولي انك مو واثقه فيني وخلاص
سمر: لاوالله مو عن...بس اخاف يضيع الجوال والا شي...وبعدين انا اللي انبح 
فجر: يضيع وانت فيه؟....والله لأحطه بقلبي واسكر عليه 
سمر بتردد: خلاص....بس يكون بيني وبينك وماتخلين احد يشوفه 
فجر: يكون بعيوني واسكر عليه ياقلبي...
قدرت فجر تفر عقل سمر الصغير وتوهمها بأشياء مالها وجود....للعلم فجر كانت اكبر من سمر بسنتين ولكن لكثرة رسوبها ولحظ سمر السيء القاها القدر بين يديها..........وصورتها بالجوال وهي ترقص شرقي
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
فيصل ندم على كلامه اللي قاله لمها .......
" مها..حبيبة قلبي انا...اشك فيها؟ واصدق كلام سلوى اللي ممكن انها تتبلها عليها...هذي سوالف الحريم اذا حاشهم مرض الغيره مستعدين يقتلون اللي قدامهم مو بس يتبلون عليه " 
طرد الشكوك والهواجيس المتعبه من راسه وقرر يروح لمها ويعتذر منها ....وين راحت ماهي بغرفتها؟.
لقاها....بس بأي حاله لقاها...شافها ...وتمنى عيونه انعمت قبل يشوفها بهالحاله...كان يدري انها تعيش بذل بس مو بهالطريقه........صعب انك تشوف انسان عزيز على قلبك...يمسح ارضية الحمام(الله يعزكم)...وصعب اوصفلكم شعور فيصل وهو يشوف احب خلق الله لقلبه تمسح اقذر مكان بالدنيا....*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء التاسع عشر:
:::::::::::::::::
فيصل: اسألك برب البيت ...انك تهدين اللي بايدك 

مها:...........

فيصل: مها...كافي وقفي خلاص انا ماعاد اخليكي تشتغلي

مها:.........

فيصل : مها اطلعي بغيت اكلمك 

مها: شبغيت؟

فيصل: بغيت ....اوديك الكويت الاسبوع الجاي 

مها: ومن قالك اني بروح؟

فيصل: انتي اللي قلتيلي..

مها: قلت وندمت..

فيصل: وانا بعد قلت كلام وندمت عليه ...واللحين انا جاي اعتذر منك...ها وشرايك تسامحيني؟

مها تركت اللي بإيدها ووقفت تطالعه وبعصبيه قالت: كم مره يافيصل تغلط وكم مره تبيني اسامحك؟ ممكن اسامحك على اي شي لكن انك تتهمني بشرفي وبأخلاقي ترى هذا شي ماينسكت عليه …وجرح صعب انك تداويه…يعني انا عشان حبيتك في يوم من الايام….صار كل يوم لي حبيب؟

فيصل وهو يمسكها مع ايدها ويطلعها برى الحمام: مها خلاص اعذريني ترى كل انسان يغلط ومحد معصوم من الخطأ وانا ندمت على اللي قلته لك وجاي اصحح غلطتي واراضيك …

مها: تراضيني بشنو؟

فيصل: قلتلك بنسافر الاسبوع الجاي ..للكويت 

مها: تظن اني بفرح؟….انا من لي بالكويت ؟عشان افرح اذا رحتلها 

فيصل: طيب ليه قلتيلي ودني؟

مها:……

فيصل: خلاص انا قلت الاسبوع الجاي يعني الاسبوع الجاي …وبنروح لوحدنا 

مها: انا وياك بس؟ 

فيصل بحنان: إي بس انا وياك وننسى كل مشاكلنا وهمومنا ونرجع مثل اول واكثر…يامها انا على الرغم من اني تزوجت سلوى واهملتك بالفتره اللي طافت ترى مو معنى هذا ان قل مقدارك عندي بالعكس انا حبي لك عمره مابينتهي وعمره مابيوقف عند حد….وبظل احبك للابد وياريتك توثقي فيني…

مها: انك تطلب شخص ويحرمك…انك تعلق اخر آمالك بشخص ويخذلك...انك تحب انسان ويكرهك …شعور يستحال بعده انك تثق بأي انسان!!!

فيصل: على الرغم من اني مافهمت معنى كلامك بس اقولك ان عمري مابخذلك وعمري مابحرمك وعمري مابكرهك ….انتي مني وفيني….واللحين ممكن تقوليلي وشينقصك للسفر..؟
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::

اليوم الخميس الظهر سمر قاعده بالصاله وسعيد بالمطبخ يشوف العيش"الاخ نسواني"…. 
ويقول للخادمه: زيدي المويه ماتشوفي العيش كيف ناشف

سمر وهي داخله المطبخ عقب ماشبعت مكالمات: بعد تطورنا صرنا ندخل مطابخ ونسوي عيوش…ماشالله اللهم زد وبارك…ربة المنزل سعيده اليوم عندها طبخه 

سعيد: تقلعي انتي محد كلمك…
ويطلع سعيد من المطبخ..اما سمر فشربت ماي وطلعت للصاله ولقت سعيد منسدح يطالع التلفزيزن ..حطت ايدها على راسها وهي تقول: للحوووووووووووووووول حتى هنا لاحقني؟

سعيد: انا اللي لاحقك والا انتي وين مارحت وراي كنك عصعصي 

سمر: والله لأقول لابوي يشوفله صرفه معك ..

في هاللحظه دخل عامر:

عامر: السلام عليكم

سمر: وعليكم السلام والرحمه جيت بوقتك

عامر: خير وشصاير؟

سمر: الحقني ياعامر…والله بموت من هالسعيد …بعرف ليه مايطلع من البيت ؟

عامر: سعيد وشفيك عليها؟

سعيد: هذي ام لسانين وين مارحت تلحقني …

سمر تقاطعه: قوم اطلع ترى برجع من كثر مااشوفك 

وتدخل عليهم الخادمه: 

الخادمه: بابا عامر…شوف سعيد هذا ..خرب عيش مال انا ..انا سوي عيش نثري هو يزيد مويه ..اللهين عيش خلاص خربانه…احترق عيش..انا مخ خراب 

ويضحك عامر مع سمر

سعيد وهو معصب: انا اروح غرفتي اشرفلي من مجابلكم 

سمر: مااقول الا الله يعين عنود عليك 

وعقب ماراح يقعد عامر وتفعد عنده سمر:

عامر: خليه يبا يروح عند زوجته ..هي اولى بمجابله منا

سمر: عامر ترى مو حاله هذي …على طول قاعد بالبيت ..ترى صديقاتي مايزوروني والسبب هو 

عامر: اتركيه عنك اللحين وعلميني عن دراستك

سمر: الحمدلله ماشي…بس عامر في درس بالرياضيات ماني فاهمته..انا خابرتك علمي وتحب الرياضيات ممكن تفهني ولو ماعليك امر

عامر: افا عليك هو درس واحد….الا جيبي المنهج كله افهمكياه

سمر: تسلملي يااحلى اخ …واحلى من سعيد بعد
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::

مها: ادخلي والله خالتي مو هني..

مروه: وسلوى وين؟

مها: عندها مراجعه بالطبيب

مروه وهي تقعد بالصاله: اليوم هدوء.يعني ناخذ راحتنا بالسوالف 

مها: وشعندج من سوالف؟

مروه: مها والله ماني مرتاحه بصالة هالعجوز الشمطا…خلينا نروح غرفتك 

وتروح مروه مع مها للغرفه ويسكرون الباب ويقعدون يسولفون …

وبعد ساعه الا ربع يدخل فيصل مع سلوى للصاله ….سلوى قعدت بالصاله وفيصل توجه لغرفة مها عشان ياخذ جوازها يجدده ….اول مافتح الباب حس بمقاومة مها للباب تمنع فتحه..

فيصل : مها وشفيك مغير انا فيصل ؟

مهابإرتباك: فيصل روح اللحين بعدين تعال

فيصل: ليه عاد؟ انا جاي عشان..

مها تقاطعه : فيصل بعدين بعدين 

يدخل فيصل الصاله وهو مبتسم: الظاهر مها مشغوله وماتبغاني ادخل عليها 

سلوى وهي تصرخ: فيصل الحق في رجال غريب ببيتنا

فيصل بإنفعال: وينه؟

سلوى: اكيد بغرفة مها 

فيصل بعصبيه: وشتقولين انتي؟

سلوى: وشتفسر وجود هالعباة الغريبه بالصاله؟ (عباة مروه كانت ناسيتها بالصاله لكن الظاهر ان سلوى ماميزت عباة اختها )…

فيصل:……

سلوى: وشتفسر منع مها لدخولك لغرفتها….اكيد الرجال عندها 

فيصل يتوجه لغرفة مها وبكل مااوتي من قوه يدفع الباب دفعه وحده …وفي قمة عصبيته…كان وده يذبح مها واللي معاها ….لكن اللي معاها طلع مخلوق ضعيف حاله حال مها..

انحرج فيصل من موقفه وحاول انه يبرر اللي صار لما شاف مروه…لكنه مانطق بأي كلمه وطلع لسلوى 

سلوى تبكي عقب الطراق اللي اكلته من فيصل : حرام عليك انا وشذنبي تضربني؟

فيصل وهو يصرخ عليها: اختك يالظالمه خليتيها رجال؟…اعماك الكره حتى انك تشوفي اختك رجل والا حرمه 

وصوتهم كان واصل لي تحت..

مروه: انا بطلع اللحين الصراحه موقفي سخيف 

مها: شلون تطلعين واختج بهالحاله؟ مروه فيصل عصبي واخاف يصير فيها شي ..لاتنسين انها حامل 

مروه وهي تلبس عباتها: وانشالله تبيني اطلع عندها …بكيفهم 

مها: انا اسفه مروه على تصرف فيصل اللي مااقدر حتى اعرف له اي معنى 

مروه: تأسفي لغيري…انا عاذرتك بكل الاحوال ..لاني ادري ان مالك ذنب الذنب ذنبي..

ولما طلعت مروه....كانت مها تفكر انها تروح لسلوى وفيصل فوق ....

دخلت الشقه...ولقت باب الغرفه مفتوح ...فيصل كان قاعد على الكرسي اللي عند السرير وكان يتكلم بالجوال..اما سلوى كانت بالغرفه الثانيه تبكي....

مها دخلت بالغرفه اللي كانت فيها سلوى ...

مها بتردد: سلوى...

سلوى رفعت راسها تطالع مها ورجعت راسها بين كفوفها...

مها وهي تقرب من سلوى: سلوى ترى اللي صار مايستاهل

سلوى:......

مها: انا مااعرف السالفه بالضبط ..بس اتمنى انج ماتسوين في عمرج جذي..
سلوى وهي تصرخ: ومدام انك ماتعرفين السالفه شله تدخلين عمرك؟ انت السبب في كل اللي حصلي ..وبعدين ليه جايه هنا ها؟ عشان تورين فيصل انك طيبه ومسكينه...اطلعي برى انا ماابغى اشوفك ..

وعلى صوت صراخ سلوى دخل فيصل عليهم وشاف سلوى تصارخ على مها بينما مها واقفه بذهول تطالعها 

فيصل: مها خلاص خليها بحالها...

مها: وانا شقلتلها؟...انا بس جيت اواسيها و..

تقاطعها سلوى: ومن قالك اني ابغى حد يواسيني ؟

فيصل: مها خليها وتعالي ابغى اتكلم معك شويه.....

سلوى: أي روح وتكلم مع حبيبة قلبك على راحتك واتركني انا للضرب ..

فيصل كان بيرد عليها..ولما شافتها مها حرب كلاميه مستحيل تنتهي بسهوله قالت: فيصل انا انطرك تحت..

وفي غرفة مها: 

مها: ممكن اعرف شنو اللي صار بالضبط؟...

فيصل: ماصار الا الخير!!

مها: أي خير اللي يخليك تفتح الباب علي بكل هالقوه ؟ واي خير اللي يخليك تطق سلوى ؟ هذا وهي حامل

فيصل: ماعلينا اللحين من سلوى ولا من غيرها..سلوى غلطت وكل من غلط ياخذ جزاه 

لما شافته مها يتهرب من الاجابه قالت: انزين شنو السالفه اللي تبيني فيها؟

فيصل: ابيك...تأجلين سالفة السفره 

مها: وليش؟

فيصل: عشان عرس عامر صديقي

مها: ومتى عرسه؟

فيصل: بعد اسبوعين انشالله !!

مها: بعد اسبوعين!!بس انت وعدتني انك توديني الاسبوع الجاي يعني تو الناس على العرس

فيصل: إي بس انا الاسبوع الجاي بسافر مع عامر للمنطقه الشرقيه...

مها بإنكسار: صار عامر اهم مني؟؟

فيصل بحنان: لا ياحبيبتي لا تاخذين الامور بحساسيه زايده...انتي تدرين هذا عامر ماهو أي واحد ...هو اللي وقف معي وساعدني بأمور كثيره منها اني ارتبطت بأحلى انسانه ...اللي هي انتي 

مها: إي سكتني بهالكلام الحلو

فيصل: هههههههه ...ياقلبي انتي

مها: فيصل بس عاد ...

فيصل: يعني منتي بزعلانه عشان اجلنا السفر 

مها: لا عادي مدامك بتوديني بعد العرس انشالله ...

فيصل وهو ينام على السرير: الله يجازيك ياسلوى....تدرين اني لمااقعد معاها احس بالفرق الكبير بينك وبينها 

مها: اكيد بتحس بالفرق....بعد هذي الغاليه ام عيالك 

فيصل بعد تفكير: الغلا مايجي من العيال يامها...متى بتفهمين ان الغلا مكانه القلب ....ياقلبي
::::::::::::::::::

في الكويت وتحديدا في بيت ام ساره:
:::::::::::::::::::::

ساره: يمه شفيه هذا؟؟؟تصدقين رافض يشوفني نهائيا..

الام: اخاف انه زعلان عليج؟

ساره: وشنو اللي يزعله؟ مافي شي يستاهل الزعل

الام: او يمكن مريض؟

ساره: مافيه الا العافيه....بس مايبي يشوفني انا متأكده من هالشي

الام: والله ياساره ماادري عنه ..يمكنه متضايق من شي ؟ المهم بروح مكتب الخدم اقدملي خادمه تروحين معاي؟

ساره: لاوالله يمه مالي خلق ...وراي بحث بروح اكمله 

الظاهر ان البحث اللي تكلم عنه ساره هو موقف جراح ..لانها طول الفتره اللي كانت تكتب فيها البحث كان كل تفكيرها مع جراح لذلك قررت انها تكتبله رساله....
( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )
الى الغالي..جراح
الصراحه انا مااعرف شكتبلك او بشنو ابدي ..انا عمري ماكتبت رساله..بس حبيت اتبع نفس اسلوبك وانا متأكده انك راح تقراها حتى ولو مابغيت تشوفني.....
ممكن اعرف ليش ماتبي تشوفني؟ جراح ارجوك فهمني ترى انا محتاره ...انا متأكده اني ماغلطت بحقك...انت بالذات لا يمكن اغلط بحقك ...انا اعترفلك ويمكن اعترفتلك مية مره اني كنت انانيه ومغروره لكن اللحين تغيرت والله يشهد على كلامي..انا مابيك تتبع مثل اسلوبي اللي كنت اعاملك فيه معاي ....والله لو ادري ان الجفا يعذب هالكثر جان عمري ماجفيتك ...خلاص جراح كافي والله مااعرف اعبر اكثر ..احس بقلبي كلام واجد بس ماني عارفه شلون اكتبه...لاتذلني اكثر كافيني اللي فيني...
ساره
::::::::::::

جراح عقب ماقرى الرساله حن لساره وقرر انه يطلعلها مره ثانيه لو زارته...

ناصر: يالاخو.....وين وصلت؟

جراح: هلا ناصر معاك

ناصر: أيمعاي الله يخليك؟..الا قول وشسالفة هالرساله؟ ...من منو؟

جراح: ماعليك من الرساله وقولي شخبار اخوك للحين زعلان عليك؟

ناصر: بكيفه ياجراح انا تعبت معاه ..تدري ليش هو زعلان؟

جراح : ليش؟

ناصر: انت مثل ماتعرف اخوي حامد شخصيه معروفه بالبلاد لكن اللي ماتعرفه انت واللي مايعرفه الناس انه بخيييييييل بالحيل 

جراح: معقوله؟ زين شدخل هذا بزعله منك ؟ 

ناصر: اخوي حامد يسوي روحه زعلان مني ويعصب اذا احد جاب طاريي عنده وكل هذا تمثيل منه عشان محد يقوله وكل محامي لأخوك..شفت البخل وحبه للفلوس وين وداه؟ 

جراح: واهلك؟ واخوانك الثانين ؟ 

ناصر: جراح...انا اذنبت..نعم اذنبت..وتماديت..غلطت بحق نفسي وبحق غيري وبحق ربي وبحق اهلي..كنت شاب ضايع وصايع ومحد يسأل عني معطيني الخيط والمخيط..تعرفت على شله فاسده وقدروا يأثرون فيني وحببوا لي الحرام وزينه الشيطان في عيني وفوق كل هذا كنت ضعيف ايمان ومافي وازع ديني بقلبي يوقفني عند حدي..تعلمت شرب الخمر وادمنت عليه ...تعلمت لعب القمار وهما ادمنت عليه وهو اللي كان فيه ضياعي...حصلت مشكله بيني وبين احد العاصين وكانت مشكلة فلوس ..مابي اذكر التفاصيل واعور راسك معاي ..لكن اللي حصل اني ترصدت له انا وواحد من ربعي وبعد هوشه بسيطه معاه ذبحناه ....وهذا انا اواجه الموت هني...حكموا علي مؤبد اما رفيجي اللي كان معاي حكموا عليه عشر سنين ومات في السجن...تصدق صارلي 12سنه بالسجن في كل يوم منهم في كل دقيقه وفي كل ثانيه اتندم الف مره واستغفر ربي الف مره ..ضاع شبابي ومستقبلي ,,,اللي مثلي اللحين متزوج وعياله طوله...لكن الله كريم وعساه يغفرلي انشالله 

جراح حس بعمق المأساة اللي يعيشها غيره..واللي يشوف بلاوي الناس تهون عليه بلاويه....
:::::::::::::::::::

الخميس الصبح...عرس عامر..
.وفي البيت

سمر: وشعليك معرس جديد ..

عامر: واللي يعافيك لاتذكريني

سمر: وشلون مااذكرك وعرسك بعد ساعات؟

عامر: بعرف انتي كل خميس..ماتقعدين الا الظهر ..اشمعنا؟ هاليوم بالذات صاحيه من فجر الله؟

سمر: تدري عاد انا ماودي انك تاخذ منيره حرمة حسين

عامر: صحيح والله؟؟واخيرا لقيت احد يفهمني بهالبيت

سمر: انا ادري انك ماتبغاها...والصراحه ماالومك ..بس احب اقولك معلومه..ترى الحب يجي بعد الزواج وكثير من الخبراء والمحللين اكدوا هالنظريه 

عامر: ماشالله...وانتي حضرتك مستمعه جيده لمثل هالشغلات ...ودروسك ساحبه عليهم السيفون؟؟

سمر وهي طالعه: ياربييييي في احد بيوم عرسه يفكر بالنصايح والدروس...بروح اتسبح عشان عزيزه وغيداء بيمروني بعد شوي بنروح للصالون
عامر: وانتي ماتعرفين تضبطين امورك بنفسك ؟ 

سمر: خواتي وملزومات فيني...

طلعت سمر من عند عامر اللي تم يفكر بأسوء يوم في حياته...
::::::::::::::::::::
الخميس المغرب: 

فيصل: يالله ياسلوى لانتأخر عن العرس 

سلوى: مانيب رايحه

فيصل وهو يقعد بجنبها: ليه ياسلوى؟

سلوى: كذا...ابغى افشلك مثل مافشلتني

فيصل يضحك: خلاص احنا مو تراضينا ...يعني طاح الحطب

سلوى: طيب انا كنت امزح معك ..

فيصل: يالله ياحلوه قومي تلبسي وتزيني وانا بمرك عقب صلاة العشا 

سلوى: خالتي بتروح؟

فيصل: إيه اكيد الوالده تروح 

سلوى: و....مها بتروح؟

فيصل: إي والله ذكرتيني...انا مدري ليه حاط هالانسانه على هامش التفكير مع انها ماخذه كل تفكيري ؟

عصبت سلوى لما سمعت كلماته الاخيره لكن فيصل ماعطاها فرصه ترد عليه لانه نزل تحت ..

وفي غرفة مها اللي كانت نايمه..."<اليوم درجة حرارتها مرتفعه>"..
فيصل يقعد بجنب مها على السرير ويمسح على راسها وحس بحروره : مها ..

مها:....

فيصل وهو يرفع صوته شوي عشان تصحى: مــــهــــا 

مها وهي تقلب على السرير: فيصل والله مافيني حيل على الشغل اليوم خله باجر...تكفى قول لخالتي والله تعبانه 

فيصل: ومن قالك اني بخليك تشتغلي...حرارتك مرتفعه قومي اوديك الطبيب قبل اروح العرس بعد شوي وانشغل

مها: لا لا مابي اروح الطبيب والله مليت منه ..انا بخير ..والحراره مهما ارتفعت مردها تنزل روح انت ولاتحاتي 

ويطلع فيصل من دار مها وهو متردد وخايف عليها ....
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
في الكويت...في السجن ...:

ساره: ممكن تعطيني سبب واضح يخليك ماتشوفني كل هالايام اللي طافت؟

جراح بسخريه: وانتي؟...ممكن تعطيني سبب واضح ..

تقاطعه ساره بعصبيه: جراح انت شفيك؟ليش تغيرت؟ الصراحه السالفه ماتسوى..ليش مكبرها ؟

جراح: لانج تخليتي عني في الوقت اللي كنت فيه محتاجج..

ساره:.....

جراح: اكيد بتسكتين ماعندج شي تقولينه..

ساره: انا ماتخليت عنك وعمري مابتخلى عنك

جراح:انزين ممكن تفسيريلي الموقف السخيف اللي حصل منج؟
ساره: لحظة ضعف...انا ماتحملت اشوفك بهذاك الوضع

جراح : وتحملتي تشوفيني مجرم...تحملتي تشوفيني وحش..ها؟

ساره خافت من طريقته بالكلام: الظاهر اني غلطت بحقك ..بس مهما كان المفروض انك تسامحني وتاخذ بالاسباب..

جراح بضيق: اسكتي الله يخليج..الصراحه انا مليت من هالعيشه 

ساره: انا بعد مليت

جراح: شنو مليتي منه؟ مليتي من الحريه!!؟ مليتي من النوم المريح؟؟ مليتي من الاكل السنع؟؟ مليتي من الراحه ..

ساره وهي تحاول تخفي دموعها: مليت اعيش بعيده عنك ....والله مليت

تم جراح يطالعها بنظرات وجنه مو مصدق...

ساره وهي توقف بتروح: لاتكرهني مدام اني بديت احبك ....ارجوك لا تكرهني ..

تطلع ساره منه وهو مبتسم بين مصدق وغير مصدق ومن شدة تفاجئه ماقدر ينطق بكلمه ؟؟
:::::::::::::::::::
وصار عرس عامر من احلى العروس بعايلتهم ...كل الناس سعيده وفرحانه ..والكل عاش سعادته على طريقته...فجر حضرت العرس وطبعا مابقى رقصه مع سمر الاورقصتها والكل استغرب من حركاتهم بس على ابو عرس عادي...سمر كانت حلوه بكل معنى الكلمه ..شعرها القصير مسويته كيرلي(curly) ومكياجها وردي لايق مع نفنوفها الاسود...اما العروس كانت عاديه يعني موذاك الزود بس مبين عليها بعدها صغيره...سلوى وخالتها حضروا العرس ...

اما عامر كان يحاول يفتعل الفرحه ..لكن ويينه ووين الفرح اللي هجر قلبه ...كان كل تفكيره بمستقبله اللي كان يحلم يكونه مع اللي اختارها قلبه ..في مثل يقول(ليس كل مايتمناه المرء يدركه)..

فيصل...كان يفكر بمها ويتصل عليها بين كل فتره عشان يطمئن عليها ...
ويدخل المعرس الصاله ويصور مع اهله واخوانه وعروسته ويطلع عنهم مع العروسه للفندق...
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

في بيت فيصل وبعد مارجعوا من العرس....فيصل يدخل على مها اللي كانت على السرير نايمه وشكلها ماقامت من يوم راحوا للعرس...

فيصل: مها ...فيك شي؟ احس انك مو على بعضك

مها : هلا فيصل..متى رجعتوا؟

فيصل: شكلك تعبانه حيل..

مها: احس اني مخدره

فيصل بشفقه: الجو بارد حيل...ليه ماتكثرين من اللبس؟

مها تتكلم بصعوبه: فيصل واللي يعافيك ممكن تعطيني الحبوب على الدرج اللي وراك؟؟.

فيصل: ياحياتي هذي المهدئات لا تنفع ولاتفيد خليني اوديك للمستشفى

مها : بس فيصل والله لاعت جبدي من طاري المستشفيات..مامليت منها؟

فيصل: بس انتي تعبانه مافيها شي لوكشف الدكتور عليكي...خليني اتطمن 

مها: للهدرجه اهمك ؟

فيصل: ماهو وقته هالحكي يالله قومي البسي عباتك..

قامت مها معاه وهي كارهه انها تروح بس هي فعلا تعبانه ومحتاجه تروح..

فيصل يطلع مع مها من الغرفه وهي متسنده على ايدها..بينما كانت امه تصلي الوتر بالصاله واول ماسلمت..

ام فيصل: على وين؟ على وين؟ ترى الساعه اللحين 2 بالليل اذا ماتدرون

فيصل: يمه ...مها تعبانه وابغى اوديها المستشفى 

ام فيصل بإستنكار: وشوووو؟؟؟ وطويلة اللسان ذي ماجاها تعبها الااللحين يوم شافتك تعبان وتبغى تنام؟

فيصل: انا اللي اصريت انها تروح.. ماتشوفي حالتها كيف تعبانه؟

ام فيصل بإستهزاء : ياحرام....لالامسكينه 

ويطلع فيصل مع مها عنها لانه يدري انها مابتنتهي من كلامها اللي يغث الواحد...
::::::::::::
كانت قاعده على السرير ..مستحيه ومنزله راسها تحت ...كانت تظن ان عامر رجال قبل انه يكون اخو زوجها القديم...

عامر: انا خذيت بطانيه ومخده وراح انام بالغرفه الثانيه...تقدرين تنامين على راحتك..

استغربت منيره من حركته...مهما كان صح انا زوجة اخوه المتوفي بس قبل اكون زوجته انا انثى بطبيعة الحال...معقوله عامر غاصبينه على الزواج مني...لالامااظن عامر رجال ولايمكن يكون مغصوب علي..مااقول غير ياخسارة هالمكياج والتسريحه...خل انام احسنلي..

عامر كان يتقلب على المسند الضيق وهو حاس ان روحه بتطلع منه: ياربي غصب يعني...مااقدر اتقبلها ..مااحس بشي صوبها...انا بعد انسان قبل كل شي ..وهذي المشاعر مو بيدي..الله سبحانه يزرعها بقلب كل انسان...طيب انا وشذنبي مكتوب علي الشقا..والله حرام اعيش باقي حياتي مع وحده مااشوفها اكثر من اخت ..الله يسامحك يبا...الله يسامحك يمه ..
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
الساعه خمس ونص الفجر...

فيصل يحذف روحه على السرير بغرفة مها وهو تعبان حده مع ان الليله كانت ليلة سلوى وهذا اللي خلاها تشب ضو...

مها تنام بجنبه وهي حاسه بتعب مثله: مو قلتلك مالها معنى هالروحه بس انت اصريت 

فيصل وهو يفتح نص عين: اهم شي تطمنت عليك وخذيتي علاج سنع ..لو تأخرت عليكي شوي كان ضعتي من ايدي ..

مها بعد تفكير طويل: ضعت من ايدك.....يعني شلون؟؟؟

مالقت مها لسؤالها اجابه لان الحبيب راح بسابع نومه..."نوم العوافي"*
**

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء العشرون: 

فجر: حمووووووووووود من قالك تشوف جوالي ترى فيه خصوصيات ماارضى احد يشوفها
محمد ولدعمة فجر(19سنه): وشفيها يعني اذا شفت جوال بنت خالي؟
فجر: مثل ماقلتلك خصوصيات ومااحب احد يشوفها..
محمد: بس والله خوووووش رقصه....من هالبنت الحلوه؟
فجر متفاجئه: وانت لحقت تشوفها؟
محمد: والله ملكة جمال....منو هذي؟
فجر: مالك خص..
محمد: افاا والله انا مالي خص ؟؟علميني منو؟
فجر: وحده من صديقاتي...
محمد: شسمها؟
فجر:اسمها سمر ارتحت اللحين...يالله عاد اقلب وجهك...
محمد: طيب هي معك بالمدرسه؟..
فجر: اكيد بالمدرسه...يعني منوين عرفتها؟
وطلعت فجر من عند محمد اللي تم يفكر بسمر وكيف يوصلها....وقرر انه يروحلها المدرسه ويشوفها

::::::::::::::::::::::::

في بيت ام فيصل الكل متجمعين...حتى مها: 
ام فيصل: ها وشقلت؟؟؟
فيصل: والله يمه مدري وشتكلمين عنه؟
ام فيصل: اتكلم عن روحتنا يم الدمام ماامداك نسيت
فيصل:إيه الحين ذكرت... انا اقول خلوها الاسبوع مو الجاي اللي وراه
ام فيصل : ليه ؟؟وشعندك الاسبوع الجاي؟؟
فيصل وهو يطالع مها: بسافر انا ومها للكويت
ام فيصل وسلوى بإستغراب: نــــــــــــــــــــــعم ؟؟
فيصل: ماسمعتن؟؟؟قلت بودي مها للكويت....ووحدنا
سلوى: وتخليني وحدي وانا بهالحاله؟
فيصل: مافيك الا العافيه ...وبعدين انتي اخر الشهر بتولدين..
ام فيصل بإصرار: ماتروحون !!
فيصل: ليه يمه؟
ام فيصل: ماله معنى مراحكم...وبعدين انتي يامقصوفة الرقبه وشوله تتعبين زوجك وتحملينه عنا السفر،وانتي مالك حد هناك ها؟ اكيد انك تحنين عليه بالليل والنهار 
فيصل: يمه كافي انا قلت بنسافر يعني بنسافر خلاص
ام فيصل: عجل ماتروح الا ورجلي على رجلك 
فيصل: وشووووووو ؟؟يعني تسافرين معنا؟
ام فيصل: إيه والا ماتبغاني اسافر بعد؟
فيصل: لاموقصدي بس انا ماابغى اتعبك يمه 
ام فيصل: مافيها تعب..
سلوى: وانا بعد ابغى اسافر معكم 
مها بصوت واطي: ياحبيبي …كملت هذا اللي كان ناقصني 
سلوى: وشتقولين انتي ها؟ فيصل خلها تسكت احسنلها والاترى ماراح يحصل خير..انا قلت مسافره معكم
فيصل بضيق: وين بتسافرين انتي بعد ؟؟؟خلاص انتي تقعدين عند اهلك وانا وامي ومها بنسافر..
سلوى كانت بترد بس شافت اشاره من ايد خالتها يعني اسكتي…اما مها فحست بضيق وقهر ..وتمنت لو ان سلوى هي اللي تسافر معها مو النسره ام فيصل….

:::::::::::::::::::::::

في بيت عامر:
منيره زوجة عامر: عامر فيك شي؟انت مريض؟
عامر بدون نفس: لامافيني شي..
منيره: احس انك موطبيعي…عامر انا اعرفكم زين وعايشه معاكم سنين يعني انا موغريبه ..ابيك تصارحني بشي..ممكن.؟
عامر: وشتبين؟
منيره بتردد: انت مجبور علي؟؟؟ يعني اهلك غاصبينك علي؟
هني ثار عامر وعصب حيل لما سمع كلامها: نعم؟ وشتقولين؟ شايفتني حرمه يغصبوني؟؟انا رجال ورايي بيدي ومحد يغصبني انتي فاهمه محد يقدر يغصبني…
ويطلع من الشقه ….وينزل تحت…
لقى سمر تسوي سلطه بالصاله…
سمر: عامر وين رايح؟؟؟وقف ذوق سلطتي اول مره اسويها وابغى رايك فيها..
عامر مارد عليها وطلع برى…
سمر تكلم نفسها : شفيه هذا؟؟؟الحمدلله والشكر من تزوج وهو ماله خلق لشي؟
:::::::::::::::::::
فيصل: يالله يمه …هذي عادتك ماتخلينها…صارلنا ساعه واحنا ننتظرك بالسياره
ام فيصل: يالله خلصت ..
وتقعد ام فيصل بالمقعد الامامي بينما مها بالوراني ….اما سلوى راحت عند بيت اهلها بعد مااقنعتها ام فيصل وطمنتها بأنها راح تضيق على مها وتكون تحت برج المراقبه24ساعه ….
وطول الطريق وام فيصل ماتركت وصيتها لسلوى وتمت تضايقها ….
وبعد ثلاث ساعات متواصله: 
فيصل: ها مها تبغين شي من البقاله؟
ام فيصل: وانا ماتسأل عني ابغى شي والا ماابغى والا بس بنات الناس؟
فيصل يضحك: يمه الله يهداك توك ماكله ...
ام فيصل: وشكليت؟ اعوذ بالله مغير خبزه وحليب ...
فيصل: طيب طيب اللحين بشتريلكم كلكم ...
ويشتري فيصل 3عصير3صمون جبن....
ولما مد فيصل ايده بيعطي مها حصتها من الاكل..مدت درعا ايدها وخطفت الاكل..
ام فيصل: صمونه وحده ماتكفيني ياوليدي تراني جويعانه
فيصل بعصبيه: وليه ماقلتيتي اشتريلك يوم كنا واقفين عند الدكان ..والا حلالك اكل مها
ام فيصل: مستكثر علي ؟؟
مها: فيصل خلاص انا موجوعانه...عليها بالعافيه 
ام فيصل : غصبن عليك ماهو رضى منك...
فيصل: كيف موجوعانه وانتي مااكلتي شي من الصبح؟...بس تدرين شلون:.. خذي صمونتي وعصيري...
رفضت مها لكن مع اصرار فيصل وافقت بالغصب.......ونظرات ام فيصل لها تحرق كيانها ...

:::::::::::::::::::::::::

في بيت عامر...:
سعيد يطق باب غرفة سمر: ممكن تفتحين الباب؟
سمر وهي تفتح الباب: ماشالله شهالادب اللي نازل عليك من السما؟....خير شبغيت؟
سعيد: ابغى مسجل!!!
سمر بإستغراب: نعم؟
سعيد: ماتسمعين؟ قلتلك ابغى مسجله
سمر: وشتبغى فيها؟؟؟ومن متى وانت تسمع اغاني؟
سعيد: اذا عندك عطيني واذا ماعندك خليني امشي...
سمر:ممكن اعرف زوجتك وينهي؟
سعيد: وديتها لأهلها...واللحين ممكن تعطيني المسجله ؟
سمر:اسفه ماعندي
سعيد: مالت عليك وعلى اللي يطلب منك...اروح ادور بأغراض غيداء ابرك من مقابلك..
سمر: انت ماتستحي؟ تفتش بأغراض الحريم... موعشان البنت تزوجت تستحل اغراضها...اصبر شوي وانا بدورلك ..
وتعطيه سمر مسجله مو كرم منها...بس تبي تعرف شيبي منها؟ لان سعيد مو راعي موسيقى ولا اغاني..
راح سعيد لغرفته وتبعته سمر تسمعله وهو مايدري...
في الجانب الثاني من البيت..كان عامر وزوجته يطالعون التلفزيون وهو ماله نفس..
منيره: ترى صارلنا اسبوع من تزوجنا!!
عامر: ادري ...قايله شي جديد؟
منيره: عامر انت شفيك؟ شصايرلك؟
عامر: قلتي هالكلام مية مره وقلتلك ميتين مره ان مافيني شي...لاتزهقيني خلاص كافي عاد
منيره: انا ماخبرتك عصبي للهدرجه قبل الزواج؟
عامر: منيره الله يخليكي مالي خلق عوار راس..بروحي كاره عمري وكاره الدنيا كلها.. لاتغثيني ..
منيره خانقتها العبره: ادري انك كارهها بسبتي ...بس انا شذبي؟انا لو بيدي ماتزوجتك تدري...واذا ماعندك علم ان اهلي زوجوني بدون حتى يشاوروني والا انا اذا رجعلي الراي فلا يمكن اخذ واحد بعد حسين..انا بيدي اربي بنتي احسن تربيه وماراح اقطعها عن اهلها وعمامها ...انا اسفه عامر اذا كان كلامي ثقيل شوي عليك بس صراحه انت قهرتني وغثيتني ...يعني مافي وحده اول سبوع في عرسها تنزف وتنهان من زوجها مثل ماانت تهيني ....
وسكتت منيره وهي تمسح الدموع اللي على خدها ...
عامر كسرت خاطره منيره ولما جابيرد عليها سمع صوت صراخ برى...وطلع لمصدر الصوت...
سمر كانت تسمع لسعيد عند باب شقته ...وسمعت صوت امها مع خالتها يتكلمون ....هني عرفت ان سعيد يسجل مكالمات التلفون ويسمعها من فراغته الزايده...
سمر تطق الباب: ســــــعيد افتح الباب احسنلك؟؟
سعيد: اذلفي انتي ....وشتبغين ؟؟؟
سمر: يالخايس ياللي ماتستحي....تجسس على مكالماتنا؟
سعيد وهو يفتح الباب معصب: ومن قالك هالحكي؟
سمر: انا سمعت بأذني ...خلني ادخل غرفتك وافتشها...وخر عن الباب..
تحاول سمر انها تدفع سعيد عشان تدخل داخل غرفته لكن سعيد قاومها ....
وعلى صوت صراخهم ...يجي عامر..ومنيره
عامر: خير سعيد وش اللي حصل؟
سمر: انا اللي بقولك اللي حصل لان هو كذاب وماراح يقولك الحقيقه..
سعيد بنظره مهدده وبصوت مرتفع:ســــــــــــــمر والله ياويلك
عامر: سمر احكي معي انا ...وشسبب هالصراخ؟
سمر: الحبيب يسجل مكالماتنا ويتسمع ...تصور وصلت فيه الوقاحه ان يسجل مكالمات امي ويتسمعلها يعني شقصده؟ امي تغازل؟؟؟ امي تغازل ياسعيد تسمعلها؟؟لاعاد انطوائي وماعندك اصدقاء وفوق كل هذا تسمع سوالف الحريم؟؟؟
سعيد ماقدر يتحمل وعطى سمر كف قوي على وجهها خلاها تطيح على الارض وهو يقول: مالكم شغل فيني انا كيفي اسوي اللي ابغاه ...انا حر فاهمين 
كان سعيد يحاول انه يضرب سمر زياده لكن عامر مسك ايدينه بطريقه تشل حركته: سعيد استح على وجهك وصير رجال ..تضرب بنت عمرها 16سنه مالها ذنب...مالك حق تضربها وانا واقف ..وبعدين انت ماسمعت قول الله سبحانه وتعالى..."ولا تجسسوا ولايغتب بعضكم بعضا"؟
سعيد: إيه معذور تدافع عنها مو هذي سمر الصغيره المدلله اللي ماجربت تنضرب ولااحد يوقفها عند حدها..الوالد الله يسلمه 24ساعه مجابل الحلال والوالده الله يطول بعمرها تنقل من حرمه لي حرمه ومن بيت لي بيت وبيتها اللي هو بيتها مهملته ....عندك علم ان اختك هذي عندها صديقه تكلمها بالتلفون وكل سوالفها حب ومغازل...تدري والا ماتدري؟
عامر التفت لصوب سمر بس مالقاها لان منيره اخذتها لغرفتها ورد يكلم سعيد بإستغراب: وشتقصد؟ يعني... يعني سمر تكلم شباب؟؟؟؟
سعيد: لا مو شباب...لكنها تكلم بنت الظاهر انها تلعب دور الصبي وطايحتها مغازل بأختك
عامر بهدوء: وانت؟؟ماعرفت من مصادرك الخاصه..شسم البنت؟
سعيد وهو منحرج: امبلا ..اسمها ...فجر..
عامر: عدل..انا من البدايه محذرها منها لكن هي ماطاعتني..بس هذا الشي مو حجه بأنك تعاود شغلك القديم..انا قصدي التجسس والتصنت...عيب ياسعيد عيب عليك ترى هذا مو من شيم الرجال..
سعيد: انا اشوف ان مافيها شي...اذا حبيت احافظ على شرفي وشرف اهلي اصير غلطان؟ 
عامر: في مليون طريقه غير هالطريقه...وبعدين انت متى تسنع وتروح تجيب حرمتك اللي صارلها اسبوع حاذفها عند اهلها ..انا من تزوجت وانا مااشوفها 
سعيد وهو يدخل غرفته: اوووووووه بعدين بعدين 
يروح عامر لغرفة سمر وهو في طريقه يمر عند غرفة جدته...حرمه كبيره بالسن عمرها(84) ومخرفه... سمعها تقول...."الحلال...الحقوا عليه يالنشامى...الحلال راح...ياويلي على حلالي..." 
ابتسم عامر وهو يفكر شلون بيكلم سمر وهو بهالحاله...دخل عليها ولقاها منسدحه على السرير تبكي ومنيره عندها تواسيها...
عامر: منيره ممكن تخليني انا وسمر شوي؟
منيره: أي اكيد ....سمر انا طالعه اللحين ..لاتسوين بروحك كذا..ترى السالفه ماتسوى...
وتطلع منيره ويقفل عامر الباب وراها ...
عامر يقعد بجنب سمر وهو يطالعها : يعور الكف اللي عطاك سعيد؟
سمر وهي تنفجر بالبكاء: شفته ياعامر شلون تجرأ ومد ايده علي؟؟ ابوي ماسواها يسويها هو؟؟
عامر: ترى صفعات الزمن اقوى...
سمر رفعت راسها وهي تطالعه وكأنها مو فاهمه اللي قاعد يقوله..
عامر: كم مره حذرتك من فجر؟
سمر: كثير...بس ليه تسأل ؟
عامر: احاول قد مااقدر اني اتمالك اعصابي معك ...
سمر: عامر شسالفه؟
عامر: ابغى اعرف علاقتك مع فجر بالتفصيل
سمر: صداقه...مجرد صداقه
عامر: طيب...وشدخل كلام الحب بالصداقه 
سمر بإرتباك: أي كلام حب واي خرابيط؟؟..انا احب فجر على انها صديقتي وبس 
عامر: شوفي ياسمر اذا احنا قسينا عليك وضربناك ترى هذا من حقنا لان احنا اخوانك ولنا حق عليك... وانا ابغى مصلحتك لانك تهميني ...ولاني خايف عليك ترى ذا الزمن مايرحم والكل يبغا منك شي الا اخوانك واهلك لانهم يحبونك ويخافون عليك ...
سمر: والمطلوب مني؟
عامر: تطيعيني؟
سمر:....
عامر: ماابغاك تكلمين فجر ولاحتى تزورينها ولاتمشين معاها..
سمر : لــــــــــــــــــــيه؟
عامر: لاني شايف انها بنت مو زينه وماتصلحلك 
سمر: عامر انت ترضى احد يمنعك من اصدقائك اللي ترتاحلهم ؟
عامر: اذا مااحسنت الاختيار ..طبعا ارضى 
سمر: واذا رفضت اني اقاطعها؟
عامر: راح تكون معاملتي لك ثانيه...ومراح يكون فيه مدرسه ولاتلفون ولا طلعات ولا ..
تقاطعه سمر: خلاص ...خلاص موافقه ...والله يسامحكم..
تنزل سمر راسها وهي تبكي...ويرفع عامر راسها ويمسح دموعها ....وهو يقول: اختاري الصديقه الزينه واوعدك ياسمر اني مراح احرمك منها ولا اخلي احد يتدخل بحياتك...لكن اذا كذبتي علي وظليتي تكلمين هالبنت ترى لا تلومين الا نفسك....
ويطلع عامر من البيت بكبره وهو متضايق ومنغث من المشاكل اللي ماتبغى تنتهي...

::::::::::::::::::::::::::

بالطريق: 
فيصل: مها ..يمه ...كافي خلاص عاد والله صدعتوا راسي..
ام فيصل: ماتسكتها هي..شوف لسانها شطوله مع امك..
مها: انا ماقلتلج شي انتي اللي حاطه دوبج من دوبي 
فيصل: بس مها خلاص..ابي هدوء ارجوكم 
ام فيصل: تسمعين الرجال شيقول؟؟؟ يبغى هدوء...سمعتي
مها: انا كيفي ...بعدين انتي مصدر الازعاج مو انا 
فيصل بعصبيه: مها ...بس عاد ..كافي
ام فيصل: ايه بلا مالها اهل يربونها ويعلمونها تحترم الكبير..
مها: لي اهل الله يرحمهم ...ربوني احسن من تربية اهلج لج..
زادت عصبية فيصل لما سمع كلامها وبطريقه لا اراديه منه حاول انه يمد ايده عليها ...يعني ايد على السكان وايد الثانيه ضرب مها فيها....
اما ام فيصل ماحاولت تهدي الوضع ..مع ان حركة فيصل هذي كانت ممكن تكون سبب في حادث مأساوي لهم ....
مها.... شقول عن مها؟؟؟...انتم حطوا نفسكم مكانها...اذا أي احد تعدى وسب اهلكم شنو يكون شعوركم؟ وشلون تصرفون؟؟هذا وهم على وجه الارض ....فمابالكم اذا كانوا تحت الارض وغيبهم التراب؟؟؟...
وشنو يكون انطباعكم لما يوعدكم احد بشغله ويخلف بوعده...".امانه ماتكرهونه"؟؟؟؟
بالنسبه لمها...كانت المشاعر متضاربه بكيانها لكن نقدر نقول ان الحزن شعور قاسي واثره عميق....دموعها تجمدت بمحاجر عيونها ...وراسها صدع من كثر التفكير ...وقلبها ضعفت نبضاته بداخلها...اما جسمها فقد اثقلته الهموم وتعب ..وماعادت تقدر تحتمل ..وانسدحت على المقعد الخلفي وهي تبكي بصمت اليم....
ام فيصل: تستاهلين...الرجال يقولك...
يقاطعها فيصل بحده: بس خلاص يمه كافي...اظنك ارتحتي اللحين؟

::::::::::::::::::::::::

وعند جوازات السعوديه...بين السعوديه والكويت...وبالتحديد عند المطبقه.."الحرمه اللي تكشف على وجوه الحريم" ...
فيصل يوقف سيارته عند ملحق المطبقه...كان ساكت طول الطريق يفكر في موقفه مع مها ...كان حاس بتأنيب الضمير..وبنفس الوقت كان يعتقد انه على حق ...
فيصل: يالله يمه..انزلي انتي ومها عند المطبقه..وانا بروح اختم على الجوازات...بخلي السياره مفتوحه ..اذا خلصتوا اقعدوا فيها ...
ام فيصل وهي تلتفت على مها اللي كانت غرقانه في صمتها وحزنها: يالله ياحجيه ترانا وصلنا..والا تبغيني افتح لك الباب وافرشلك البساط الاحمر تمشين عليه؟
فيصل: خلاص يمه ..لاتكثرين بالكلام ..مها بتنزل اللحين...يالله يامها 
مها ماردت عليه ولا على امه ونزلت من السياره....
وعند المطبقه اللي كانت تنادي اسم مها...
ام فيصل: وشتشوفون؟؟؟وجهن قبيح وحاوين كل شين ؟؟
المطبقه: انتي مها؟؟؟
ام فيصل: لاانشالله إسم الله علي..
مها وهي تنزل غشوتها: انا مها ..
المطبقه: ماشالله ...الا قولي حاوين كل زين..."توجه كلامها لام فيصل"
مها: ماعليج منها هذي محتره مني ومنقهره لاني احلى منها))))))))(((استغلت عدم وجود فيصل وحبت تقهرها شوي)))))
ام فيصل فعلا انقهرت: ياللي ماتستحين...والله لاعلمك منهو المقهور اللحين يال...
تقاطعها المطبقه: لو سمحتي اختي....كملوا كلامكم في الخارج 
وطلعت مها للسياره ...اما ام فيصل راحت للحمام ...
يرجع فيصل ويلقى مها بروحها بالسياره...ركب عندها بالمقعد الخلفي..
فيصل: وين امي؟
مها:....
فيصل: ممكن تجاوبيني ..؟
مها بدون نفس : بالحمام..
فيصل: اكيد انتي زعلانه ؟
مها:....
فيصل: بس لازم تعذريني 
مها: عادي
فيصل: شنو اللي عادي؟ كل ماصار بينا شي قلتي عادي؟
مها تحاول قدر الامكان انها ماتبكي: فيصل..انا خلاص ماعاد يهمني شي ولايأثرعلي انا مات الاحساس فيني
فيصل يمسك ايدها: ممكن تسامحيني؟ 
مها: ياكثر ماسمعتها يافيصل ...
في هاللحظه تفتح ام فيصل الباب : ياسلام قاعد عندها ...وماسك ايدها بعد ترضاها...بلاك ماتدري شصار؟
انحرج فيصل ورد مكانه : خلصتي يمه... نمشي؟
ام فيصل: انا خالصه ...ماسألتني وشصار؟
فيصل وهو يحرك السياره: وشصار بعد؟
ام فيصل: زوجتك ...قصدي اللي محسوبه عليك زوجه 
فيصل: يمه خلاص ماابغى اسمع...مشاكلكم حلوها بينكم 
ام فيصل بعصبيه: تدري وشتقول عني؟؟..تقول اني محتره منها ومنقهره...من زينها ؟؟؟ انتي ماتشوفين نفسك بالمرايه ...ترى مافيه فرق بينك وبين قرود الطايف 
ينفجر فيصل بالضحك ...اما مها ماقدرت هالمره تمسك دمعتها الاخيره اللي غسلت ايدها نهاءيا من فيصل ..
مها: حضرتك مستانس على تشبيهات امك ؟
فيصل مبتسم: لاوالله ماني مستانس...بس يمه وشلون جبتيها؟؟؟مره وحده قرود الطايف؟
ام فيصل بسخريه: لاوقرود الطايف احلى بعد..
فيصل بجديه: لا عاد يمه....شجاب السما للارض؟؟.ترى مها مزيونه ..
ام فيصل: إي واضح....القرد بعين امه غزال...

::::::::::::::::::::::::::

في بيت اهل سلوى...:
سلوى: والله يامروه اني منقهره...تصوري ولااتصل علي ولامره ..
مروه: بسم الله توهم ماشين مامداهم يوصلون الكويت ...انتي ليه مستعجله؟
سلوى بقهر: إيه شيبغى فيني...؟؟معاه حبيبة قلبه ..وشلون اطري على باله؟
مروه: حبيبة قلبه مسكينه
سلوى بإستهجان: مها...مسكينه؟؟؟
مره: ايه مسكينه...ولا عندك اعتراض؟
سلوى: انتي ماعرفتيها زين...هذي عقرب رمل تلدغ بسكات
مروه: انتي اللي ماعرفتيها ياسلوى....حرام عليك خفي عليها انتي وخالتك..البنت يتيمه ومسكينه كافيها اللي فيها لاتعذبونها زياده
سلوى: اشوفك متعاطفه معها؟؟
مروه: الصراحه انا ارتاح لمها واحبها واحس ان مايطلع منها الشر..
سلوى: يعني انا اللي يطلع مني الشر؟؟
مروه: مو قصدي ...خلينا من هالسالفه وقوليلي ليه ماتروحين لعزيمة مرزوقه؟
سلوى: هذا اللي ناقص اروح لعزيمة مرزوقه!!
مروه: وليه ماتروحين ...ماكنها هي اللي كانت من اعز صديقاتك؟
سلوى: وليه ماجت عرسي.....انا من باعني برخيص ببلاش ينباع*

----------


## علي البحراني

بأنتظار التكمله...
تحياتي

----------


## الاء

مشكورة القصة جيدة

----------


## المومياءة

مشكورة القصة وايد حلوة
تصلح حق حلقة ((مسلسل))

----------


## وعود

مشكورة القصة جميلة واااااااااااااجد

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء الواحد والعشرون:
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

عند جوازات الكويت...
فيصل : بنزل اشتري عشا...
ام فيصل: جيب عيش
فيصل: المطعم هذا ماعنده عيش...عنده وجبات ..
ام فيصل : وجبات!!!هذا والله الاكل الاقشر ...زين جيبلي وجبة لحم
فيصل: وانتي يامها وشتبين؟
مها: مابي شي...
فيصل بهدوء: مها...ادري انك بتموتين من الجوع 
مها بخوف: و...امك
ام فيصل: وشفيني انا اعوذ بالله منك خليتيني شريره؟؟
فيصل: اووووووووه بدت معركه...قولي يامها وخلصيني
مها: خلاص...اذا بتحسب حسابي جيب عشر وجبات يمكن تصفالي وحده!!!!
فيصل: بجيبلك مثلي....
وينزل فيصل عند المطعم اما ام فيصل التفت على مها وشافت مها ونظراتها تتبع فيصل ..وكانت تاكل اظافرها )))((متوتره)))
ام فيصل: شوي شوي لا تاكلين ايدك...ياويلي على وليدي بلاه الله بوحده مجنونه...وبعدين انتي ليه تقوليله يجيب عشر وجبات ؟؟؟؟ها؟؟؟ترى فيصل مايدانيك تعرفين يعني وشو مايدانيك؟؟؟يعني يكرهك..يبغضك... بس صابر عليك يوم شافك مالك والي...ولدي واعرفه حبيب ويحب فعل الخير..
كانت مها تطالعها بكل حقد وبغض وماكانت ترد عليها ...
ومرت دقايق قليله..وفيصل بعده بالمطعم اما ام فيصل فكانت ساكته وبين كل دقيقتين تقط كلمه جارحه..
مها : خالتي...
ام فيصل: تخلخلت حنوكك...شتبغين؟؟
مها: ترى فيصل يحبني 
ام فيصل: نعم؟
مها: فيصل يحبني...وترى كان يشتكيلي منك...انتي قاسيه.. حتى مع ولدك قاسيه
ولأول مره في الحياة...سكتت ام فيصل وماردت على مها ...وكان كل تفكيرها يقول.." معقوله فيصل شكالها مني؟؟" 
رجع فيصل وبيده 4 وجبات ..خذت مها وحده وهو وحده وعطا امه وجبتين..
استغربت ام فيصل لما عطاها فيصل الوجبتين: بقت وحده لمن؟ ليه جايب اربعه؟
فيصل مبتسم: انا جايبلك ثنتين يمه..
عصبت ام فيصل: وليه جايبلي ثنتين شايفني هلكانه والا ميته من الجوع واكل اظافري مثل اللي خلاف..
هاك وجباتك ماابغى منهم ولاوحده..
فيصل بضيق: يمه خلاص اكلي وحده وعطيني الثانيه...
ام فيصل: اتصلي على فاطمه
فيصل: وشجاب طاري فاطمه اللحين؟؟
ام فيصل: اقولك اتصل بها ابغى اكلمها 
فيصل: اول شي اكلي وبعدين اتصل فيها 
ام فيصل: فيصل لاترفع ضغطي ..عويذ الله من شرك دقلي على البنت ابغى اتطمن عليها 
فيصل: وتوعديني بعد ماتكلمينها ..تاكلين ؟
ام فيصل: خلني اكلمها اول وعقب يصير خير 
ويتصل فيصل على فاطمه وبعد السلام عليها عطاها امه...وانصدم من امه لماسمعها تقول: حالي يافاطمه ماهو بخير..والله اني ندمت اني سافرت معهم...انا ماكنت ناويه السفر مير هم اللي غصبوني...يبون يقهروني يافاطمه...مت من الذل اللي تذلني فيه حرمة اخوك الغريبه..
مها توقفت عن الاكل وفتحت عيونها بذهول بينما فيصل وقف بجانب الطريق وهو مو مصدق كلامها 
ام فيصل تتابع: تصوري يافاطمه انه على طول يهرج مع زوجته ومهملني انا يمه..لا ومقعديني بالمقعد اللي خلاف وهي قاعده معه قدام وايدها بيده....يافاطمه حتى الاكل حارميني منه ..
ولما خلصت ام فيصل مكالمتها الشيطانيه ..سكرت الجوال وهي تطالع نظرات فيصل ومها...
ام فيصل بعصبيه: انا كيفي اقول اللي اقوله ومحد له خص فيني...ولاحد يناقشني باللي قلته...
ولفت ام فيصل صوب الدريشه..اما فيصل استأنف سياقته وهو للحين مو مصدق اللي سمعه من امه...مها كملت وجبتها وهي غير مباليه الا بجرح فيصل..اما ام فيصل فكانت مها متوقعه منه هالكلام...
وبعد ساعه...:
فيصل بقهر: ليه تكذبين يمه ...ليه تحبين تشوهين الحقيقه ؟
ام فيصل: كيفي ...ابقهرك مثل ماقهرتني 
فيصل بصوت اشبه للبكاء: انا ولدك يمه ...
ام فيصل: وانا امك....
فيصل: شلتك على راسي واهتميت فيك اكثر من نفسي ...
ام فيصل: ماعندي شي اقوله ...
مها: لانك غلطانه ...مافي بالدنيا ام تعامل ولدها مثل ماتعاملين انتي فيصل 
ام فيصل بنبره مهدده: انتي بالذات تسكتين ولا تكلمين ولا كلمه ..
وبعد نص ساعه يوصلون للفندق ويحجزون ..غرفتين وحمام ومطبخ...

:::::::::::::::::::::

الساعه 11 في الليل :
يدخل عامر الغرفه ويلقى منيره في استقباله..يسلم وينسدح على السرير..:
منيره: تبغى تنام؟
عامر: ايه والله تعبان..
منيره: عامر ترى هذا مو فندق..تدخل تبدل ثيابك وتطلع ..وتاكل وتنام وهذي حياتك..ماكن فيه وحده محسوبه عليك زوجه...وانا كاشخه لمنو؟؟؟مو لك ؟؟عمرك ماحسيت فيني ولاحتى تقربتلي بكلمه حلوه او لمسه من ايدينك ...ترى هذي الحاله ماتنطاق..
عامر بتعب: حتى النوم مستكثرته علي؟؟..انتي قلتيها بنفسك...محسوبه علي زوجه..
يطلع عامر من عند منيره ويرجع لغرفته القديمه ....اما منيره لفت تطالع بنتها سمر اللي كانت نايمه بنظره بائسه وحزينه..
عامر بغرفته القديمه...كل شي على مكانه ماتغير شي...انسدح على سريره وهو يفكر بأيامه القديمه الحلوه بهالغرفه...كان سريره مقابل الكبت واول شي لفت انتباهه حرف محفور على الكبت وكان هالحرف(s) 
تذكر سميره وحبه الصامت لها...تمنى لو هي جنبه اللحين ..وتكون هي زوجته وتخيل حياته معاها شلون بتكون...؟؟ طرد هالافكار من راسه واستغفر ربه...الحين سميره على ذمة رجال ثاني ولازم انساها ...

:::::::::::::::::::::::

في الفندق...كانت درعا بغرفتها اللي ملاصقها لغرفة مها وفيصل...
وكانت مها بالغرفه تعدل الاغراض وترتبهم...وفيصل كان تحت عند الرسيبشن ..
بعد ربع ساعه دخل فيصل للغرفه وهو تعبان ....قعد على السرير وهو يشوف مها ..
فيصل: مها...امي نامت؟؟؟
مها: والله مدري هذي حالتنا من خليتنا ..
فيصل: طيب تعالي بجنبي...محتاج احد يدلك ظهري 
ابتسمت مها وقعدت بجنبه وهي تدلك ظهره وتقول: لا يافيصل انت محتاج احد يدلك عقلك وقلبك
فيصل بحزن: تعبان يامها تعباااااااااان بالحيل
مها: خابرتك اقوى من جذي 
فيصل: سمعتي امي شتقول عني؟
مها بتردد: انا...انا السبب.. فيصل 
فيصل بإستغراب: انتي السبب...كيف يعني؟
مها: يمكن اغظتها شوي..عشان جذي احترت 
فيصل: لا ياحبيبتي...الذنب ماهو ذنبك..امي فيها شي..وللاسف انا للحين مااعرفه 
مها: ميخالف يافيصل انت لازم تحملها مهما كان هذي امك ..والظفر مايطلع من اللحم ..
فيصل يشد على ايد مها : وانتي؟
مها: انا ...شفيني؟
فيصل: تحملتيني كثير صح؟
مها تنزل عيونها: هذا واجبي ..كـ ...كزوجه 
فيصل: انا ادري اني تماديت ..وضربتك مع اني كنت قاطع عهد على نفسي اني ماامد يدي عليك ...بس والله فقدت اعصابي ...سامحيني ياقلبي سامحيني ارجوك ..
مها وهي تبكي: الكلام ماينفع ..
فيصل وهو يمسح دموعها: لاتبكين ...خلاص لاتبكين ارجوك ....كافي دموع منك ياكثرها راحت ..
مها: انا بعد تعبانه...مثلك يافيصل واكثر...
فيصل وهو يجرها لصدره ويضمها..: ياليت اقدر انسيك اللي راح ونعيش دنيا جديده ..بدون حزن اوتعب ...
ام فيصل كانت تسمع كل اللي يدور بين فيصل ومها...وصدقت مها لما قالت لها ان فيصل يشكيلها منها ...
انقهرت ام فيصل من كل اعماقها وعرفت ان الحب الصادق المعطاء اللي يخرج من القلب ويدخل للقلب لايمكن يفرق بينهم اهواء البشر انما الله سبحانه وتعالى هو الوحيد القادر على ذلك والموت المحتم هو النهايه لكل شي ...لكن ام فيصل ماصدقت بالحقيقه وحاولت قد ماتقدر انها تفرق بين قلبين حبوا بعض لأبعد الحدود 

:::::::::::::

الظهر..في الفندق مها تتصل على ساره...:
ساره: هلا والله يالقاطعه وينج؟ مرت شهور على اخر مكالمه بينا
مها: ساره..انا بالكويت اللحين 
ساره: صج والله....متى وصلتي ومنو معاج ؟
مها: امس واصله..ومعاي فيصل وخالتي
ساره: شوفي عاد غصبن عليج تزوريني .
مها: اكيد انشالله.. انا من لي غيرج؟؟
ساره: ماراح تزورين جدتج وخوالج؟
مها: امبلا..اكيد راح ازورهم ولو اني خايفه من ردة فعلهم..
ساره: ولو...ترى صلة الرحم واجبه وانتي قطعتي فيهم سنين ..
مها: اوكيه ساره...اخليج اللحين..
ساره: لحظه....متى بتزوريني؟ عشان اخذ احتياطاتي..
مها تضحك: شنو داشه حرب انا؟؟...العصر انشالله...
ساره: وانا في الانتظار..
وتسكر مها من عند ساره... 
ام فيصل: خلصتي مكالمات؟؟
مها: ....
ام فيصل: ليه ماتردين؟؟؟وين لسانك اكله الذيب؟
مها: خير خالتي شبغيتي؟
ام فيصل: وين فيصل؟
مها: طلع
ام فيصل: ادري انه طلع ...وين راح؟
مها: مدري..اذا رد اسأليه ....انا بروح اللحين
ام فيصل: وين بتروحين بعد؟
مها: أي مكان يبعدني عنج...عشان اتحاشى المشاكل مو اكثر
ام فيصل: عاد انا اللي كلش ميته على قعدتك معي...كل ماابعدتي عني يكون احسن 
وطلعت مها عنها ....عجبتها جملة ام فيصل الاخيره..."كل ماابعدتي عني يكون احسن" 
وفي العصر تزور مها ساره وبعد لقاء حميم وعناق طويل مليء بالبكاء والدموع كانت لهم هذه الجلسه:
مها: ماتوقعت خالي يكون بكل هالوحشيه...
ساره: هذا اللي صار
مها: ساره انا اسفه...احس ان علي ذنب..يعني لولاي ماصار اللي صار
ساره: هذا امر الله واللهم لا اعتراض ...وبعدين ..انا راح اتزوج ...بعد خمس سنين انشالله 
مها بإندهاش: تزوجيـــــــــــــــــن؟
ساره: تذكرين جراح؟؟
مها: جراح!! اللي كنتي تشكيلي منه ايام المتوسطه ..
ساره: قصدج اللي كان يشكي مني من ايام المتوسطه....إي هذا هو اللي راح اتزوجه انشالله 
مها: بس انتي كنتي ..تكرهينه بكل معنى الكلمه...تكلمي شصار؟
ساره قالت لمها كل اللي صار وماخبت عليها شي ...
ساره: وهذا كل اللي صار معاي من طقطق لي السلام عليكم 
مها: الله يعوضج ياساره انتي عانيتي والله مايضيع اجر الصابرين
ساره: المهم انتي قوليلي شخبارج مع فيصل واهله 
مها بنبره حزينه: الحمدلله 
ساره: وينهي خالتج اللحين؟
مها: راحت مع فيصل السوق 
ساره: شفيج؟ احس انج مو مرتاحه 
مها: الحمدلله على كل حال 
ساره: مها انتي مو مرتاحه صح؟؟
مها: يمكن 
ساره: مابي اجبرج على الكلام...بس اذا في شي مضايقج وحابه انج تفضفضيلي هذا شي راجعلج
مها: خليني ساكته احسن..
ساره: على راحتج....ماقلتيلي ..متى بتروحين لاهل امج؟
مها: والله ماادري؟
ساره: مصره انج تروحين؟
مها بعد تفكير: اكيد...لازم اروح 
ساره: انزين متى ترجعين السعوديه؟ 
مها: يوم السبت انشالله ....
ساره: والله فقدتج يامها ...ياليت ترجع ايام اول 
مها على ضحك: ايام سالم؟؟؟
تحذف ساره المخده على مها وهي تضحك

::::::::::::::::

وفي اليوم الثاني تزور مها اهل امها ....بس البيت ماكان فيه احد غير الخادمه اللي عرفت منها ان اهل البيت في الشاليهات...ارتاحت مها لانها عارفه ان المواجهه بتكون قاسيه لابعد الحدود...
*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*:::::::::::::::::::

السبت...الساعه 6 الصبح : 
في بيت عامر: 
زينب الخادمه تسكر المكيف وتفتح الليت على سمر: يالله سمر قومي ...
سمر وهي حاطه ايدها علىعيونها من قوة الضوء: زينب ووجع انشالله..انا كم اقولك لاتفتحين الليت بهالطريقه..
زينب: انتي ماكو يقعد انا شنو سوي؟؟
سمر هي تغمض عيونها: زين اذلفي الحين...انا يبغى غيب يعرف شنو يعني غيب ..يعني مايبي يروح مدرسه 
زينب: طيب انا يعلم ماما ..
سمر: روحي علميها خايفه منك والا منها ...
وبعد ربع ساعه تدخل ام سمر عليها وتقعدها بالغصب ...
وفي المدرسه كانت سمر قاعده تكتب الواجب قبل الحصه الاولى...دخلت فجر وسلمت ولما شافت سمر ماترد عليها وقفت قبالها..
فجر: شلونك ياسكر؟
سمر وبدون لاترفع عيونها عن الكتاب: اسمي سمر..
فجر بمرح: نفس الشي...المهم شلونك؟
سمر: بخير..
فجر وهي تقعد جنب سمر: خير وشفيك شكلك مو على بعضك؟
سمر وهي توقف: فجر ارجوك...اللي بينا انتهى خلاص...
فجر: انتهى؟؟....ماني فاهمتك...؟؟؟ وشصايرلك؟؟
سمر: اووووووووف انتي الظاهر ماتفهمين,,,, انتهى يعني خلاص لا اعرفك ولا تعرفيني ...
وتطلع سمر من الفصل..وهي تاركه فجر بحيره واستغراب...
وينتهي اليوم الدراسي وفجر ماأيست من سمر...لكن سمر مو معطتها وجه كلش ..

:::::::::::::::::::::::

العصر...يدخل عامر شقته ويطالع منيره نظره حزينه..
منيره: عامر انت ليه دايم تطالعني هالنظره؟؟
عامر: عادي هذي نظرتي من عمري ماتغيرت....وين سمر ؟
منيره: عند عمتها سمر تحت تلعبها بالدراجه..
عامر يعصب: انا بعرف..انتي امها والا سمر؟ ...انتي ماتدرين ان سمر بعدها صغيره وعليها دروس وواجبات ..وانتي دايم قاطه بنتك عليها ..
منيره: عامر شفيك؟ موانا اللي وديتها ..سمر هي اللي اخذتها وبعدين هذي مو اول مره..
عامر: ترى هذي مو عيشه...البنت ماتدرين عنها وحتى ملابسي صارلك يومين ماغسلتيهم..والشقه مو نظيفه ..وحتى النوم هنا مو مريح...انتي وبعدين معك متى تسنعين؟
نوال تصرخ وتدمع عيونها: انت ماخذني خادمه اشتغل عندك ..بس اطبخ واكنس واغسل ..ولا عمرك اهتميت فيني او سألت عني..حتى الكلمه الحلوه ماسمعتها منك..يااخي حس فيني انا اللي مفروض ازعل مو انت حياتي معك ماتنطاق..صرت اموت في اليوم الف مره...يااخي ارحمني ماتبغاني طلقني ودني عند اهلي ...
عامر يطلع من الشقه وهو منصدم من كلامها ويقول لنفسه: فعلا معاها حق انا قاسي وجاف معها ... والله مسكينه ..الله يقدرني واعاملها كويس ..

::::::::::::::::::::::::::

في السياره وفي طريق الرجوع الى المملكه العربيه السعوديه:
فيصل: اسمعن ياحريم...ترى هذا طريق الرجوع ماهوب زي طريق القدوم...وتراني تعبان ومافيني حيل .. مشاكلكن وهواشكن اجلوه ليما نرجع البيت ..ماابغى ولانفس في السياره..تراني تحملتكن كثير
ام فيصل: انا عن نفسي بسكت لكن قول للبلوى ماتحرش فيني 
مها تطالع درعا نظرة استهزاء: الحمدلله والشكر 
ام فيصل: ها شفت بعينك كيف تحرش
فيصل بعصبيه: بـــــــــــــدينا ....مها خلاص ارجوك
مها: شسويت؟ حرام اتحمد ربي ؟
فيصل: لا مو حرام بس تحمديه بقلبك
مها: انزين
ام فيصل: ويستحسن تقرين القران كله بقلبك عشان تكرمينا بسكوتك..
مها: انشـــــــالله عمتي..ماتبين اقرى صحيح البخارى بعد؟
يضحك فيصل من قلبه: تعرفن تنكتن انتن..."شر البلية مايضحك"؟؟؟
كان الوقت بطيء والطريق طويل مما اضطرهم انهم ينامون ليلتهم بإحدى الاستراحات...

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

يوم الاحد في المدرسه:
سمر: تفضلي ياآنسه جوالك...انا بغنى عنه
فجر: تردين هديتي سمر؟
سمر: ماابغى هديتك...ولا ابغى أي حاجه منك سوى انك تبتعدي عني ..
فجر وهي تاخذ الجوال: طيب وشذنبي انا تعامليني هالمعامله القاسيه؟
سمر: ذنبك...انك مارضيتي بالفطره اللي خلقك ربي عليها...واخر كلامي معاك.."نصيحه .خلك على طبيعتك احلى بكثير من انك تمثلي دور الرجل..." ترى انتي في مجتمعنا عباره عن انسانه ..شاذه 
بعد ماالقت سمر كلماتها القاسيه على قلب وعقل وكيان فجر ابتعدت عنها وتركتها تعاني من جملتها الاخيره 
حقدت فجر على سمر من كل قلبها ...وكثر ماحبتها كثر ماكرهتها .. فكرت بطريقه للانتقام من سمر وبدون أي تعب لقت الطريقه المناسبه للقضاء على سمر نهائيا... تذكرت محمد ولد عمتها واول مارجعت البيت ..اتصلت عليه..
فجر: محمد شلونك؟؟
محمد: هلا والله بفجوره انا الحمدلله انتي شلونك؟
فجر: بخير...محمد بغيت اسألك سؤال؟
محمد: خير
فجر: تذكر..سمر
محمد : واحد ينساها؟
فجر: عال العال...يعني عجبتك ؟
محمد: هي بس عجبتني....الا قولي لخبطتني وقلبت كياني
فجر: ماودك تكلمها؟
محمد: حصل وقلنا لا؟
فجر: واللي يعطيك رقم تلفونها وعنوان بيتها وكل تفاصيل حياتها؟
محمد: على ايدك يامعوده...هالايام مافي بنات ومحد راضي فينا ... بس انتي موتقولين انها صديقتك وتخافين عليها؟
فجر: كانت صديقتي وحصلت مشكله بيني وبينها .. المهم انا ابيك تدمرها مو تصدق روحك وتحبها احذر تعلق فيها ..
محمد: افا عليك بس...والله لاجيب نهايتها...بس انتي عطينا المعلومات
عطت فجر محمد كل المعلومات اللي تخص سمر..رقم تلفونها"البيت" وحتى العنوان واسامي اخوانها واعمارهم وشنو اللي تحبه سمر واللي تكرهه ...تقريبا كل شي عنها...وحذرته انه يجيب طاري فجر اوانه يبين انه يعرفها او تصيرله...وقالتله انه يبدي شغله بسرعه لانها متلهفه على شوفت سمر وهي تعذب...
محمد نفذ وصية فجر وسمع كلامها زين...لدرجه انه اول ماسكر من فجر اتصل على بيت سمر .....
بس للاسف ماكلمته الضحيه...رد عليه سعيد ومحمد سوى روحه غلطان..

:::::::::::::::::

في بيت ام فيصل: 
سلوى: هلا والله بخالتي الحمدلله على السلامه..
ام فيصل: الله يسلمك يابعد عمري ....
سلوى: عساكي استانستي انشالله؟
ام فيصل: واحد يستانس مع هالساحره
سلوى: الله يعنيك...الا صحيح وينها اللحين؟؟
ام فيصل: اكيد بتابوتها
سلوى تضحك: قصدتك غرفتها...اي والله صدقتي..تابوت
ام فيصل: الا انتي ماقابلتيها؟
سلوى: لا والله ماشفتها ولا لي نفس اشوفها...ها ياخالتي وشالاخبار علميني بكل شي..شلون فيصل معها؟
ام فيصل: والله ياسلوى ان فيصل يغليها بالحيل... الرجال مطيور فيها مدري وشعاملتله؟
سلوى بغيظ: معقوله ياخالتي؟ واحنا اللي حسبناها غلط؟؟
ام فيصل: هذي مايبعدنا عنها الا الموت...الموت ياسلوى هو اللي يفكنا منها 
سلوى: خلاص مدام مافي طريقه غير الموت خلينا نذبحها 
ام فيصل: حلوه نذبحها ذي؟؟ الدنيا فوضى ..قاعدين بغابه احنا؟
سلوى بيأس : اجل وشنسوي؟
ام فيصل بمكر: نعذبها
سلوى بإستغراب: نعذبها؟ كيف يعني
ام فيصل: ماتسمعين بالاخبار عن الحرب النفسيه اللي تكون غالبا اقوى من الحرب العسكريه واللي تكون تأثيراتها وفرص الانتصار فيها دائما عاليه؟؟؟
سلوى وهي تبتسم: ماشالله عليكي ياخالتي مثقفه وسياسيه بعد.. ليه ماحطوك مكان توني بلير؟؟...بس تصدقين ماني فاهمتك؟
ام فيصل: الاتهام...الظلم...والكذب...كلهم معانيهم وحده وتوصل لشي واحد 
سلوى: قصدك...
تقاطعها درعا: نرد نشتغل من جديد ..بس هالمره بمكر اكثر 
سلوى تفكر:.....
ام فيصل تغير الموضوع بعد ماغرست الفكره براس كنتها: الا اقول ياسلوى انتي متى تولدين؟
سلوى تتنهد: الاسبوع الجاي اخر موعد لي 
ام فيصل: الله يعينك...وبيكون شغلنا عقب ولادتك انشالله...خلينا اللحين في هالاسبوع نخطط ونفكر على راحتنا ونحاول قد مانقدر نتجنب هالخسيسه...بس عشان نوهم فيصل ان احنا خلاص تغيرنا 
في هاللحظه تدخل عليهم مروه وتنصدم لما شافت ام فيصل كانت تظن انها نامت..
مروه: قوه خالتي ام فيصل..الحمدلله على السلامه ..تصدقين انا جايه خصوصا عشان اسلم عليك
ام فيصل: ياهلا ومرحبا ...زارتنا البركه ..
تسلم مروه على ام فيصل وتقعد تسولف معاها شوي..وبعد ربع ساعه..
ام فيصل: يلا يابنات اخليكن مع بعض ...انا بروح ارقد احس اني تعبانه من الطريق
سلوى: خالتي تو الناس والعشا اللي مسويته؟
ام فيصل: الساعه اللحين 7 وتو الناس على العشا لاصارت الساعه 10 قعديني 
سلوى: انشالله خالتي 
ولما طلعت ام فيصل لغرفتها سألت مروه اختها بلهفه: وين مها؟
سلوى: يالخبيثه يعني انتي مو جايه عشان خالتي؟
مروه بسخريه: من زبين خالتك اجي عشانها ؟؟..بروحي مااواطنها...قوليلي مها هنا؟
سلوى بإمتعاض: مروه ترى انتي تضايقيني بسؤالك عنها ..انا اختك ولازم تخافين على مشاعري وتحترميني وبعدين مها هذي ضرتي ولاتنسين شكثر اعاني منها ..
مروه حست بسلوى: سلوى حبيبتي ..لاتصيرين حساسه للدرجه هذي...مها انسانه مسكينه وانا ماالقى غيرها يسمعني واسولف معها و..
تقاطعها سلوى: وانا ويني؟
مروه: انتي دايما مع زوجك ولاهيه معاه او مع خالتك....اقول سلوى انتي تغارين علي من مها؟
سلوى: اقول قومي تقلعي تلقين شبيهتك بحجرتها...مابقى الا انتي اغار عليك
تروح سلوى لغرفة مها وهي تضحك ... تضرب عليها الباب وتسلم عليها ..
مروه: والله العظيم اشتقتلك يامها...وحشتيني موووووت 
مها: كلها يومين ...للهدرجه انا غاليه عندج؟
مروه: يومين مرت علي سنتين...والله ضاق خلقي لما اروح السطح ومااشوفك
مها: تصدقين مروه...لما شفت الكويت.. وشوارعها.. ومبانيها.. وهواها.. صبحها.. وليلها.. وبحرها وبرها تمنيت اقعد فيها وماارجع ...تذكرت اهلي..امي وابوي واخواني وحياتي فيها...المدرسه وصديقاتي .. وذكرياتي طول الفتره اللي عشت فيها هني كنت ادعي النسيان واتجاهل أي عاطفه كانت تمر علي ..بس الغربه يامروه كانت تاكل قلبي واحساسي بإني انسانه منسوبه لهاالمكان ومالي أي قيمه فيه كان يجرحني ..
سكتت مها وهي تداري دمعاتها اللي استغلوا لحظة الذكريات الحزينه عشان يعبرون عن رايهم ..
مروه بعد صمت قصير: ليه تقولين كذا يامها؟؟ هذا بلدك الثاني وترى كلنا عرب وارضنا وحده أي غربه تكلمين عنها واي انتساب تفكرين فيه..اعتبري نفسك وحده من هالبلد ...كفايه تعذبين نفسك حرام عليكي ارفقي بحالك..
مها:.........
مروه تحاول تغير الموضوع: بس تدرين انا زعلانه منك كثير
مها متفاجئه: ليش؟ انا شسويت؟
مروه:اللحين تسافرين ولاتذكرين هالفقيره المسكينه اللي ناطرتك على احر من الجمر بهديه صغيرونه؟
مها تبتسم: ومن قالج اني ناسيتج؟ بس اعذريني اذا ماعجبتج الهديه ترى انا رحت للسوق مره وحده ..
مروه وهي تضحك: ياشيخه أي حاجه اهم شي انك ذكرتينا..
وتعطي مها مروه هديتها اللي كانت عباره عن سلسال ومعاه حلق وسواره وخاتم..هديه متواضعه اما مروه فرحت فيها ايما فرحه ...وشكرت مها عليها ..

:::::::::::::

الساعه 12 في الليل يدخل عامر شقته ويلقى سمر نايمه بجنب امها اللي كانت نايمه او تظاهر بالنوم ..عامر كان وده يكلمها بهدوء ويتناقشون ولما شافها نايمه حمد ربه لانه اعتبر ان مهمته خطيره ...ولما كان ينام على السرير جنبها كانت معطينه ظهرها واول ماحط راسه...
منيره: عامر....تعشيت؟
عامر: قعدتك؟
منيره: لا انا قاعده مانمت ...تبغاني اسويلك عشا ؟
عامر: لا مشكوره انا تعشيت 
بعد عشر دقايق صمت..
عامر: منيره...
منيره: نعم؟؟؟
عامر: نعسانه؟
منيره: لا ..ليه؟
عامر: ممكن نتكلم بالحجره الثانيه...
منيره: ليه ؟
عامر: بغيتك في موضوع وماابغى سمر تصحى ...
منيره: خير اللهم اجعله خير 
عامر: انشالله خير..
في الحجره الثانيه : 
عامر بإرتباك: منيره...انا غلطت بحقك وابغاك تسامحيني 
منيره: ....
عامر: انا اسف ومستعد انفذ أي شي انتي تطلبينه مني..
منيره: عامر انا ماابغى منك شي غير انك تنسى الماضي وتلتفت على بنت اخوك اللي هي اللحين عباره عن بنتك ترى ماتلقى احسن منك ابو يرعاها ويهتم فيها ويربيها...
عامر: وانتي؟
منيره: انا؟ شفيني؟
عامر: ماتبغين رعايه واهتمام بعد؟
منيره: انا صار عندي عادي ...زي بعضه ...ماعاد يهمني اهم شي عندي سمر 
عامر: سمر بعيوني...وامها بعد
انصدمت منيره من كلامه ورفعت راسها عليه وحطت عينها بعينه..
عامر يبتسم: اكيد استغربتي...منيره حبيبتي من هالليله ابغى ابدي معك صفحه جديده بدون مشاكل وعوار راس ...ها وشرايك؟
منيره بسرعه: ياليت ياعامر ..
تداركت منيره موقفها وتندمت على لقافتها ونزلت راسها في حياء..ابتسم عامر ..ووقف..مسك منيره مع ايدها وراحوا غرفتهم..

:::::::::::::::::

في المدرسه وتحديدا في الهده تركب سمر في السياره: 
سمر: شاهين...روح السوبرماركت ابغى اشتري حاجيات
شاهين"السائق": ماما شنو قول؟؟
سمر: يالخايس..انا قلت لماما وقالت زين واللحين ممكن تمشي
شاهين: زين زين....اوووه ماما سمر..
تقاطعه سمر: ماما بعينك..لعنبوك انا كبر اختك ..شتبغى
شاهين وهو يمد ايده عليها: هذي ورقه في بنت يعطي انا قول عطي سمر
سمر وهي تاخذ الورقه: ومنو البنت هذي؟
شاهين بحده: انا كيف يعرف.؟؟
سمر ماردت عليه لانها انصدمت من المكتوب في الورقه كانت ورقه صغيره فيها رقم ومكتوب فيها : سمر قلبي هذا رقمي واتصلي علي..بصراحه انا مومعجب فيك وبس الامغرم ومطيور عقلي فيك...."محمد"..
سمر بلهجه غاضبه: شاهين منو اللي عطاك الورقه؟
شاهين: اوووووف انا شنوقول ؟؟ هذا بنيه يجي يعطي انا 
وعرفت سمر من سايقهم ان البنت كانت متغشيه ..ومو باينه معالمها..
شاهين: يلا ماما ...روح سوبرماركت
سمر بخوف: خلاص شاهين ماابغى السوبرماركت رجعني البيت 
شاهين: ليه قول من اول؟
سمر بعصبيه: مالك دخل فاهم..خلصني رد البيت بسرعه..
كانت طول الطريق تلتفت على ورى وحمدت ربها ان مافيه احد يلحقها... 
اول مادخلت البيت ....
الام: سمر تعالي في بنت تبغاك على التلفون
سمر بإستغراب: منو؟
الام: وشيدريني؟ تعالي وكلمي وحده من صديقاتك
سمر وهي تصعد الدرج بخطوات متثاقله:اوووه مالي خلق اكلم احد قوليلها منوانتي؟ بعدين انا اتصل عليها..
الام: بلا دلع وتعالي كلمي البنت تبغاك ضروري ...بتابع البرنامج .
انزعجت سمر...نزلت من الدرج واخذت السماعه من امها اللي راحت تتابع برنامجها..
سمر بتعب: الو
.....: خذيتي الورقه
سمر بخوف وعصبيه: منو معاي؟
.....:محمد ياقلب محمد
سكرت سمر السماعه وراحت تركض لغرفتها وهي موشايفه اللي قدامها من الخرعه...

::::::::::::::

بعد اسبوع:
الساعه 12 في الليل فيصل نايم عند مها وتفاجىء بضرب قوي على الباب...
ام فيصل: فيصل...قوم حرمتك تولد وانت نايم عند هالخايسه ..
ويقوم فيصل بسرعه يبدل ثيابه ويطلع...
اما مها ... فكرت انها ممكن تكون في مكان سلوى في هاليوم...تذكرت ايامها مع فيصل وكل لحظه سعيده بينهم .. وتأكدت ان اليوم..اليوم بالذات في مولود جديد...وفي شخص ثاني راح ينولد من جديد اللي هو فيصل كانت متأكده ان فيصل راح يتغير ...كانت تبكي حظها العاثر وتمنت لو تكون امها بجنبها تنام على صدرها وتواسيها وتخفف عنها الامها...هيجتها الذكرى واحزنها الواقع ومن شدة الامها صارت تمشي بالغرفه وجنها مضيعه شي ..ماكانت عارفه شتسوي اوتدور على شنو المهم انها كانت تروح وتجي على مستوى خط مستقيم ولما تعبت استقرت في الزاويه تبكي وتآكل اظافرها(كالعاده اذا توترت) ومن شدة التعب نامت في مكانها..كان شكلها اليم بكل معنى الكلمه ..كانت فاجه شعرها وجفونها كانت محاطه بالهالات السوداء شفايفها كانت جافه ..اما دراعتها كانت قصيره نتيجة اهمال فيصل لها..اظافرها كانت فيهم بقايا دم متجمده ...
وفي المستشفى ولدت سلوى....وكانت الصدمه بالنسبه لفيصل غير متوقعه....*

----------


## ام باسم

مشكوره ع لى سردك للقصه 

قريتها من قبل 

يالله وين الباقي ؟؟؟

----------


## نور الولاية

الله يعطيك العافيه ع القصة الحلوه 
وتسلم يمناك يارب

----------


## P!nk Cream

مرررررة حلوة القصة 

بلييييييييييز كمليها بسررررررررررررعة

----------


## أمل الظهور

وااو القصة حلوت كثيرر


مشكورة خيتوو 

يلا ننتظر التتمة 


يسلموو

----------


## hope

صراااحه القصه رووعه

انتظر الأجزااء البااقي بأحر من الجمر

ومشكورة ياقلعااويه

تحياتي

----------


## P!nk Cream

يا الله قلعاوية زهـــــقــــــت وأني انتظر متى بتكملي !!

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه خيوووه قلعاويه

وننتظر منك التواجد وتكملة القصه ليتم نقلها الى قسم القصص المتسلسله
موفقين

----------


## نور الولايه

يسلمووووووووووووو يعطيك العافيه

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

الجزء الثاني والعشرون:
:::::::::::::::
سلوى ولدت وجابت ولد وهالشي هو اللي صدم فيصل ماكان متوقع نهائيا انه يكون ابو..وكانت الفرحه اكبر من اني اوصفها..فيصل ماكانت الارض تشيله من كثر ماهو فرحان..وعطى الممرضه اللي بشرته بالولد 100ريال ...وعقب ماتطمن على حالة سلوى وشاف ولده ..رجع البيت الساعه 7 الصبح ...تمنى لو مارجع البيت وشاف اللي شافه...اول مارجع راح لشقته تسبح ولبس ثيابه ونزل يبشر مها...قصدي بقايا مها..
لقاها في وضعها الجريح اللي كل ماشافها بمثل هالوضع تمنى انه يموت مية مره ولايشوفها بمثل هالوضع .. لقاها نايمه بمكانها وحس بمدى ماتعانيه من الام ..قرب منها اكثر...حست مها فيه..عدلت قعدتها وهي تطالعه بإنكسار وايدينها ترتجف قصدي كل شي فيها يرتجف ...كسرت خاطره وجا صوبها مسح على راسها وحظنها وهو يقول: مها حبيبتي...لاتخافين..
مها بهمس: انا خايفه ..
فيصل وهو يرفع راسها برفق: خايفه من شنو؟؟؟
مها تحط راسها على كتفه وهي تبكي وتشهق...اما فيصل ظل يمسح على شعرها وهو يقول فخاطره:
مدري شعلامي صرت ضايق ومليت.....قعدت افكر في زمان مضالي
سـال دمـعي فــوق خـدي وصـديـت.....صـدة حـزين غـربـلتـه الليـالـي 
لاشك انا منساك مهما تناسيت.......وبعطيك من احساسي كل ماضاق بالي
ومر ثانيه يرفع راسها عن كتفه وجنه مايقدر يتحمل الامها وهمومها الكبار...
فيصل بكل حنيه: مها جاني ولد..
مها تطالعه بنظرات بائسه حزينه 
فيصل خاف من نظراتها لانه عجز يفسرها: مها حبيبتي ...وشرايك ؟؟؟ وشنسميه ؟
مها: هذا ولدك وولد سلوى 
فيصل: انا عارف بس انا ودي انك تسمينه انتي 
مها: سلوى وامك..
فيصل: انتي خايفه منهم؟
مها ونظره الى المجهول..
فيصل: راح اقولهم اني انا للي سميته...يالله عاد قولي أي اسم يعجبك ووعد مني اسميه 
مها تنزل عيونها: عادي....عادي لو تسميه...ضاحي 
فيصل يسكت شوي: خلاص صار...ماله من الاسامي الا ضاحي واذا كبر انشالله وتزوج وجاب بنت حلوه بخليه يسميها مها ...ها وشرايك ؟
تبتسم مها ... ويضحك فيصل ...
وفي اليوم الثاني كان رايح مع مها للمستشفى...سلمت عليها سلوى بدون نفس ..
فيصل: خلاص ياسلوى....ترى ماله من الاسامي غير...ضاحي
سلوى بعصبيه: واشمعنى ضاحي؟؟؟.........." ماكانت تدري لاهي ولادرعا ان مها كان اسم ابوها ضاحي" 
فيصل: شفيه ضاحي ماهو عاجبك؟
سلوى: اكيد مو عاجبني هذا اسم كبير...وقديم لا يافيصل انا مش معك نهائيا 
ام فيصل: وانت مالقيت من الاسامي غير ضاحي...هذا اسم بالله؟
مها كانت متحمله وساكته ولولا نظرات فيصل اللي ترتجيها انها تسكت جان صرخت فيهم..
فيصل : يمه خلاص ...انا بغيت ضاحي ..
:::::::::::::::
في الاسبوع اللي طاف كان محمد ازعج سمر بكثرة الاتصالات وكان يوقف عند سيارتها بالمدرسه وشافته كذا مره....وفي المدرسه كانت كل طالبه من صديقات سمر او غيرهم من البنات تفاخر بقصص حبها مع اصدقائهم والمغامرات اللي تصير بينهم....كان البنات يتكلمون بكل فسحه وبكل وقت عن قصصهم الغراميه بينما هي ساكته وماعندها شي تقوله وفي احدى المرات في المدرسه كانت شلة سمر مجتمعه..:
دانه: والله كان يوم ولا كل الايام ,,, الصراحه مغامره رهيبه 
عبير: انا اهنئك على شجاعتك ...لو انا مكانك والله مااسويها 
خلود: عادي اول مره تخافين..وبعدين يصير عندك شي عادي 
دانه: عبير حبيبتي ترى هو حسب اختيارك للشخص اذا انتي تثقين فيه واذا هو كان يحبك مثل حبيبي نواف صدقيني مراح تخافين منه لو رحتي معاه لاخر الدنيا....والا شرايك ياسمر 
سمر كانت تسمع كل كلمه يقولونها بكل انتباه: ها..والله انا مادري ماجربت ..
خلود: ههههههههه ماجربتي ؟؟؟ انتي للحينك بيبي...سمر ترى احنا بالقرن الواحد والعشرين ...لازم كل وحده يصير عندها بوي فريند يحبها وتحبه ..ويغار عليها ويخاف عليها ..
سمر: انتي تبغين اخواني يذبحوني؟
دانه: وشقصدك ؟ يعني احنا ماعندنا اخوان يخافون علينا؟؟ 
خلود: كلنا عندنا اخوان واهل ... لو يدرون عنا يصير ذبحنا حلال بس هنا يبين دور المغامره وحلاوتها ...انتي ياسمر بنت حلوه ..يعني مو معقوله مافيه احد يحبك؟؟؟
سمر : ها الصراحه فيه احد ...بس انا ماني عارفه شسوي؟؟
دانه: طيب عندك رقمه ؟؟؟
سمر: لا انا رميته 
خلود: لانك هبله...ليه رميتيه؟
سمر: مدري رميته وخلاص 
خلود: طيب انتي تشوفينه ؟
سمر: هو دايما يجي للمدرسه هنا ويلحقني لحد بيتنا ودايم يتصل على بيتنا 
دانه: الحبيب متيم 
خلود: وانتي طالعه من المدرسه عطيه ابتسامه 
سمر: وقالولك هو عنده عين سحريه ...شلون يشوف ابتسامتي وانا متغشيه؟
خلود: بسيطه لاقربتي من السياره ...ارمي الغشوه..على انها طاحت منك ..وناظريه وابتسميله ..
سمر: لالا صعبه شوي... شيقولون عني البنات ؟
دانه: انتي مو تقولين انه يتصل على بيتكم ؟
سمر: امبلا يخلي أي بنت تكلم اذا احد من اخواني او امي رفعت السماعه ...
دانه: خلاص انتي عيشي حياتك عند التلفون واذا اتصل اخذي واعطي معه بالحكي..
سمر بتردد: بس انا خايفه,,,
خلود: خايفه من ايش؟؟؟؟ انتي هبله ...يابنت عادي جربي تجربه وحده اذا كبرتي تذكرينها وتعرفين شكثر كنتي قويه ...
اقتنعت سمر بكلام صديقات السوء اللي ماقامن من مجلسهن الا وهن ماليات راس سمر من خرابيطهن ..
:::::::::::::::::
تطلع سلوى من المستشفى وتروح بيت اهلها تقضي عندهم اول اسبوعين..مواجهات درعا مع مها قليله وفيصل انشغل مع ولده ونسى او تناسى ان عنده زوجه هو ملزوم فيها...مروه بعد ماقامت تزور مها مثل اول وكانت لاهيه مع اختها والزوار اللي يزورونهم وكان في مشروع خطبه لمروه جاي بالطريق...ساره انقطعت اخبارها عن مها لعدم وجود وسيلة اتصال بينهم ...والبيت لازال يخلو من...خادمه...عفوا..في خادمه وحيده اللي هي مها ...يعني البيت شبه مهجور ..ومها بروحها....ومها ماتحب الوحده لان الوحده تذكرها بذكريات مؤلمه حاولت انها تنساها لكن للاسف الالم شي اكبر من النسيان ......كان تقعد بروحها بالساعات مما سبب لها حاله نفسيه متعبه..وفي المرات القليله اللي تواجه فيصل فيها كانت ترجاه انه يطلعها أي مكان المهم تغير جو ..بس فيصل للاسف مو يمها ..كان يتعذر لها انه مشغول او انه موفاضي او يوهمها بمواعيد زائفه....وبالفتره الاخيره زاد غلاه لسلوى يقولون الحرمه اذا ماكانت غاليه عند زوجها وحملت منه وجابتله ولد يشيلها فوق على راسه وتصير هي الدنيا عنده..لكن الحرمه اللي مستحيل تجيب منه لاولد ولاتلد ولو كان ماخذها على حب فمقدارها عنده يوصل الارض ...ومااعتقد ان كل الرجال يتبعون هذه السياسه فأنا سمعت مثل يقول "الولد مايغلي" بس فيصل ماكان من النوع هذا ... على فكره هو سماه ضاحي على اسم ابو مها بس عشان مايحسس نفسه بالذنب ويوهم مها انه سوا شي عشانها,,,,,,
تمر الايام مؤلمه متعبه ثقيله قاسيه على قلب مها... وصارت حالتها يندى لها الجبين..اصابها الهزال في جسمها وانطفت شمعة جمالها وذبلت وردة حياتها ... ملامحها تغيرت من فتاة في عمر الزهور حتى صار اللي يشوفها يحط عليها اكبر من عمرها...
::::::::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*لما أيست من التلفون واعتقدت ان محمد مراح يتصل اليوم ...راحت لغرفتها تنام ..وماهي الا ثواني وتضرب الخادمه عليها الباب لتخبرها ان هناك من يريدها على الهاتف...
سمر بلهفه وشوق: الو
خلود: هلا سمر...بشري ماصار شي جديد
سمر بخيبة امل: يووووووووووووووووو انتي خلود
خلود: وشفيك؟الحمدلله والشكر
سمر: من رجعت من المدرسه وانا مستنيته على التلفون حتى واجباتي ماكتبتها ...ولما رحت انام اتصلتي انتي 
خلود: تو الناس الساعه عشر...دجاجه انتي ؟؟
سمر: والله عاد انا كذا من عمري انام بكير واصحى بكير 
خلود: خليك بس تعرفين.....الا صحيح هو شسمه؟
سمر: محمد
خلود: بس تعرفين محمد حبيب القلب حتى النوم ماتذوقينه ويصير السهر عندك شي طبيعي 
سمر: تعتقدين انه أيس مني 
خلود: هنا يبين مدى حبه وتمسكه فيك....اذا كان يحبك من جد مراح يخليك 
سمر: لما نشوف ....يالله الحين اخليك..ابغى انام
خلود طيب مع السلامه 
تسكر سمر السماعه ولما تركب اول درجه من السلم يرن التلفون مره ثانيه...
وترجع من جديد وبصوت تعبان ونعسان: خلود فيه شي بعد ؟؟
........:.........
سمر: الووووو
محمد: انتي اكيد سمر؟
سمر بإنتباه وكأنها بدت تصحو من نومها: انت....
يقاطعها محمد: ايه انا محمد ... لحظه بس قبل تسكرين السماعه 
سمر: خير شبغيت؟
محمد: صدقيني ياسمر انا مو مثل بقية الشباب ... انا فعلا حبيتك من كل قلبي وانا ودي انك تثقي فيني و..
تقاطعه سمر: ممكن اعرف شلون حبيتني وانت ماعمرك شفتني؟
محمد: ومن قالك اني ماشفتك؟؟ اذا مو بعيوني ..بقلبي...سمر ارجوك ارحميني صارلي شهر من عرفتك وانتي حتى مو معبرتني...
سمر: وشالمطلوب مني؟
محمد: المطلوب ان نتعرف على بعض اكثر ونحب بعض وبالاخير نتزوج
سمر: بس انا سمعت ان كل قصص الحب فاشله وحتى لو تزوجوا يفشل هالزواج
محمد: بس انا غير ...صدقيني غير لاني حبيتك ..اما هذيلا مايحبون هذيلا يملون وقت فراغهم 
سمر: مادري
محمد: وشاللي ماتدرينه؟
سمر: انامااعرف شي بهالسوالف؟
محمد: انا اعلمك كل شي واخليك تعرفين كل شي خطوه بخطوه...معي انا تعيشين قصه ثانيه...قصه حلوه
سمر: طيب ..
محمد: اعتبر طيب فاتحة خير..
سمر: فسر على كيفك 
محمد: عندك رقمي؟؟ لاني الصراحه مااقدر اتصل عليكي كل شوي يكلمني احد من اهلك...انتي خذي رقمي ومتى ماشفتي الجو مناسب اتصلي فيني..
سمر: طيب وشاللي يضمنلي انك ماتسجل مكالماتي وبعدين تفضحني عند اخواني اذا رفضت أي طلب منك؟
محمد: سمر حبيبتي...انا مو من هالصنف الخسيس وبعدين انا قبل اخاف عليك من الفضيحه اخاف على نفسي وانا عندي خوات كبرك وعارف اني لو سويت معك شي غلط بيصير لخواتي صح والا انا غلطان ؟
سمر والظاهر انها اقتنعت: معك حق والحين ممكن تسكر لاني نعسانه وابغى انام ؟
محمد: نوم العوافي....عاد ممكن تاخذين الرقم ؟
سمر: كم ؟؟؟
تسجل سمر رقم محمد وتروح غرفتها وهي حاسه بإنتصار وفرحه مزيفه ....
::::::::::::::
بعد اسبوعين قضتهم سلوى عند بيت اهلها تدخل لبيت فيصل وتواجه مها عند الباب تكنس الحوش..
سلوى وبإيدها ضاحي: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...انتي مها ؟؟؟ وشفيكي كن صابتك مجاعه...
مها بصوت مبحوح مجروح تقرب من سلوى وتمدلها ايدينها: سلوى....الحمدلله على سلامتك...ممكن اشوف ضاحي.
سلوى وهي تلف للصوب الثاني: رجاءاً من بعيد شوفيه....ماابغى ولدي تحمله ايدين ملوثه اخاف عليه من المرض ..
مها تنزل راسها بأسى وترجع للمكنسه: لا تخافين عليه ياسلوى مني .. انا مراح أأذيه 
تدخل سلوى للبيت وتواجه خالتها بالقبل والاحضان...والقهوه والشاهي اللي تشربهم من ايدين مها ...
بعد سلوى يدخل فيصل وهو شايل بإيدينه حاجيات شاريهم من السوبرماركت للبيبي...ومره ثالثه يخفق قلبه بعنف لما يشوف مها...هو بينه وبين نفسه يحس بتأنيب ضمير والم فظيع لما يشوفها بس يحاول انه يتجاهل هالاحساس.....وعشان يتجاهل هالاحساس اكثر ..اول مادخل..
فيصل: مها تعالي شيلي هالاغراض عني وديهم للشقه فوق 
مها ماردت عليه ...او بالاحرى ماسمعته كانت غرقانه بحزنها وذكرياتها الاليمه 
فيصل يقرب منها ويشد على ذراعها: مها ...ماتسمعين ؟؟؟ اقولك شيلي الاغراض ووديهم للشقه 
مها حاولت انها تحرر ذراعها من مسكة ايده وشالت الاغرض وهي تطالعه بنظره كادت ان تكون سهاما تخترق قلبه المتحجر...كان يخاف من نظرته هذي ويحس انه ظالم لما مها تشوفه بمثل هالنظره...مره ثانيه تجاهل هالاحساس ودخل الصاله عند امه وزوجته والشخص الجديد اللي فرض نفسه على ساحة الحياة..ولده 
سلوى: فيصل ...وين راحت هالميته مع الاغراض 
فيصل وهو ياخذ ولده من احضان امه: انا اللي قلتلها تودي الاغراض فوق 
درعا وهي تصب قهوه لولدها: ياسلوى قومي شوفيها ..لاتحطلك بلى بشقتك والا تسرق من اغراضك 
فيصل: يمه حرام عليكي مو للدرجه 
درعا: يافيصل وانا امك الحرمه اذا غارت على زوجها مستعده تسوي أي شي ..
سلوى: ياويلي على حالي....انا بروح اشوفها 
دخلت لشقتها ولقت مها حاطه الاكياس على الارض وقاعده بجنبهم ... كانت تعبانه وتاخذ نفس 
سلوى: وشتسوين ها؟؟؟
مها ماردت عليها..بالفتره الاخيره ماصارت تركز على احد ..
سلوى: انتي ياليتيمه..
انتبهت مها على كلمت يتيمه والتفتت صوب سلوى وهي تقول: لاتقولين يتيمه ..
سلوى: انتي ماتردين الا اذا احد سبك...وبعدبن تعالي انتي ليه تزعلين اذا احد قالك يتيمه انتي فعلا يتيمه 
مها بذهول: إيه صح ليش ازعل..انا فعلا يتيمه 
سلوى وهي تسحب مها مع ايدها : واللحين ممكن تطلعين عن شقتي
مها: اطلع عن شقتك؟ اكيد بطلع ...ليش اقعد ؟
سلوى: انتي مجنونه....مجنونه
:::::::::::::::::::::::
بعد شهر تطورت علاقة سمر محمد وصارت تكلمه شبه يوميا وفي احد المرات وبينما هي تكلمه :
محمد: سمر انتي موخايفه ان احد من اخوانك يطيح عليك وانتي تكلميني؟
سمر: امبلا خايفه..بس انا مااكلمك الا وانا متأكده ان البيت مافيه احد 
محمد: طيب انا اذكر فيه مره قلتيلي ان اخوك سعيد كان يسجل مكالمات و...
تقاطعه سمر : محمد ...سعيد خلاص زوجته رجعتله ومو معقوله بيقعد العمر كله يسجل مكالماتنا 
محمد: طيب وشاللي يضمنلك؟
سمر: محمد انت تخرعني الصراحه 
محمد: انا عندي حل..
سمر: هات شعندك؟
محمد: اجيبلك جوال...
سمر: ثاني..
محمد: وش اللي ثاني؟ 
سمر: لامافي شي..
محمد: لازم ياحبيبتي اجيبلك جوال...عشان اكلمك على راحتي ومتى مابغينا نتكلم مع بعض..حتى بالليل نقدر نتكلم..
سمر: ومتى تعطيني؟
محمد: يوم السبت انشالله اجيبه لك اكون دخلت الشريحه فيه وشحنته ويكون جاهز للاميره سمر 
سمر: وشلون اخذه ..
محمد: عاد هذي انتي دبريها ..
سمر: خلاص انا بروح للسوبرماركت لما اطلع من المدرسه والاقيك هناك 
تسكر السماعه وهي فرحانه: واخيرا اقدر اكلمه متى مابغيت
ماكانت تدري ان فجر تصير لمحمد ..وعلاقتها مع فجر صارتتغيرت نهائيا وصارت مقطوعه..
:::::::::::::::::::::
في السجن:
ساره: يلا ياجراح هانت كلها 3سنين و10شهور وتطلع
جراح بأسى: وتظنين الثلاث سنين هذي شويه..انا كل يوم يمر علي سنه ياساره...سنه اتعذب واموووت فيها
ساره: تكفى جراح خلاص ... والله مااقدر اتحمل كلامك ..انشالله بتطلع ..
جراح: تدرين...خايف اموت بالسجن ومااتهنى بلحظه قربج 
ساره بحزن: جراح اذا الله كاتبلنا عمر صدقني بنعيشه كله مع بعض ....
جراح: مع بعض....اللي ابيه منج..شغله وحده بس
ساره: انت تامرني امر
جراح: لاتخليني انصدم فيج...مابي اطلع من السجن والقاج مع شخص ثاني 
ساره: اولاً ..ليش دايم تفكر جذي؟؟؟انا مستحيل افكر بغيرك...وثانيا: قويه هذي :القاج مع شخص ثاني..ممكن تقولي انا منو يبيني ؟؟
جراح: انا ابيج...مايكفيج هالشي؟
ساره: انت تكفيني وعن العالم كله تغنيني....شتبي بعد صرت شاعره عشانك
يضحك جراح وتشاركه ساره بالضحك......قمة السعاده عند الواحد انه يشوف محبوبه يضحك معاه 
:::::::::::::::
في السوبرماركت: 
تمشي سمر ويمشي محمد وراها...
محمد بهمس: يازينك ياسمر 
سمر بنفس الهمس: بسك غزل..عطني الجوال وخلني اطلع بسرعه 
محمد: ايه صح..كدت انسى...هههههههه
سمر: قاعدين بحصة عربي
محمد: اخذيه على رف العصير الحين احطه...
سمر: اوكيه 
تاخذ سمر الجوال من على رف العصير وتحطه بالجنطه وترد البيت ..
في البيت تلقى الاهل يتغدون: 
عامر: تو الناس اعتقد انكم هادين قبل ساعه الا ربع وين كنتي؟
سمر: كنت بالسوبرماركت 
عامر: وشكنتي تسوين بالسوبرماركت ها؟
سمر: اشتري حاجيات
عامر: ووين الحاجيات؟
استوعبت سمر انها دخلت وطلعت من السوبرماركت بدون أي شي وقالت بإرتباك: بالسياره 
عامر: ممكن تجيبينهم
الام: ياعامر انت وشفيك خف على البنت..وخلك بحالك...تعالي ياقلبي تعالي تغدي 
سمر: ماابغى يمه انا رايحه غرفتي ارتاح...
راحت سمر لغرفتها .... اما عامر ناظر امه نظرة عتاب..
عامر: يمه ..راقبي بنتك..لاتدلعينها تراكي تفسدينها .. 
الام: ماعليك منها انا مربيتها احسن تربيه وبعدين هذي اخر العنقود ان مادلعتها من تبيني ادلع؟؟ ادلعك انت وانت رجال مشورب ..
عامر بنبرة مهدده: ان ضاعت من ايدك ترى انتي المسؤوله...ومحد يتحمل ذنبها غيرك ..وان صار فيها شي لاتلوموني اذا ذبحتها ... 
يقوم عامر من السفره ويترك كلماته ترن براس امه ..
::::::::::::::::::::
سمر بغرفتها ولما بدلت ملابسها وتأكدت من انها قفلت الباب انسدحت على السرير وقعدت تقلب الجوال وتشوف الارقام اللي فيه...وكان محمد مخزن رقمه بإسم" حبيبك محمد" ...ضحكت واتصلت عليه 
محمد: اهلين حبيبة قلبي 
سمر بغنج: اشتقتلك 
محمد: والله مايجي ربع شوقي لك ..
سمر: احس اني مااقدر اتخلى عنك 
محمد: الله..اليوم زادت جرعة الحب عندك؟
سمر: محمد.....احبك 
محمد: اللــــــــــــــــــــه هالكلمه انتظرها من زمان...ياحلوها طالعه من فمك ..وانا بعد ياقلبي موبس احبك الا اموت فيك
تسكر سمر السماعه بعد حديث دام لساعه وحطت راسها على مخدتها وهي تعيش الحب الزائف 
::::::::::::::::::
في شقة عامر: 
منيره: عامر..ليه تكلم امك بهالطريقه؟؟؟...حرام عليك زعلتها 
عامر يحاول ينام: الله يخليك منيره هذا مووقت مناقشات...
منيره: انا معاك ان سمر بنت صغيره ولازم احد يوقفها عند حدها...بس لا تنسى انها متربيه زين وقبل تسوي أي شي غلط راح تفكر الف مره قبل تغلط..
عامر: الظاهر انك ماعرفتي سمر زين...خلينا ننام الله يخليك تراني هلكان 
تترك منيره عامر يصارع افكاره ويحاول ينام بينما تروح هي الغرفه الثانيه تلبس بنتها سمر
::::::::::::::::
بكره هو يوم ملكة مروه.. وسلوى منعت مها انها تروح معاها للملكه ... حاولت مها انها تقنعها بشتى السبل بس سلوى رافضه نهائياً...واضطرت مها انها تكلم فيصل كان توه راجع من الدوام وقاعد بالصاله ومعاه ضاحي
قعدت يمه ... وهي تطالعه ولاهي قادره تقول شي..كانت تفحص ملامح وجهه .. وتقارن بين فيصل هذا وفيصل الاولاني...وفيصل هذا لاحظ وجودها وشافها شلون تطالعه حتى هو بدا يقارن بين مها الاولانيه ومها اوشبه مها اللي قدامه...تغيرت حيل وملامح البؤس كانت باديه عليها...
فيصل بإبتسامه: خير مها بغيتي شي 
مها تطالع تحت وتسكت..
فيصل: مها شفيك؟
مها:....
فيصل وقد بدى عليه الاهتمام: احد مضايقك...تكلمي
مها: بكره....ملجة مروه اخت سلوى
فيصل: إيه ادري وهذا الشي اللي مضايقك؟
مها: لا بالعكس ..بس سلوى رافضه اني اروح ومانعتني ادخل بيتهم
فيصل: ليه؟
مها بنبرة باكيه: تقول.....تقول ان...ان شكلي يخرع والمعازيم راح ينحاشون من الحفله
يسكت فيصل شوي ... وينفجر ضاحكاً: الله يقطع سوالفك ياسلوى...كيف يعني يخرع؟
تطالعه مها لكن نظرتها هذي مونظرة مقارنه..نظرتها هذي نظرة كره ومقت ..
توقف وتعطيه ظهرها وتروح غرفتها تفكر بموقفه بينما هو يناديها وهي ماترد عليه
سلوى بغرفة خالتها يحطون حنه على ايدينهم..
ام فيصل: اسمعي ياسلوى..بكره تراه يومنا
سلوى: ماني فاهمتك؟
ام فيصل: مدري متى بتفهميني؟ قصدي بكره..نبغى مها ماتنام مرتاحه 
سلوى: وشدعوه هي مرتاحه عاد؟
ام فيصل: يالهبله بكره بنقرب نهايتها..ونقصر عمرها 
سلوى: ياليت ياخالتي..
ام فيصل بهمس: تتركين ضاحي عندها 
تصرخ سلوى متفاجئه: انتي من صدقك ياخالتي...مستحيل اخلي ولدي عندها 
ام فيصل: قصري حسك... ضاحي ولدي مثل ماهو ولدك...ولاتخافين عليه 
سلوى بعصبيه: كيف يعني مااخاف عليه؟ هذي عدوه ممكن تنتقم مني وتذبحه 
ام فيصل: قلتلك لاتخافين عليه ...انا شفتها مره تلاعبه وبعدين هي تحب الاطفال
سلوى: اكيد بتلاعبه ..هذي ماتعرفينها تمثل قدامنا 
ام فيصل: ماكان عندها احد منا..فيصل بدوامه وانتي نايمه وانا كنت اخيط بالغرفه 
سلوى: وليه خليتيه معاها ياخالتي ؟
ام فيصل: كنت اختبرها .. كنت احضر لبكره
سلوى: طيب واذا خليته عندها ...؟؟
ام فيصل: انتي قلتيلي ان لولوه بنت اخوك عاضته اليوم الصبح برجله وانك ماقلتي لفيصل ..عشان مايعصب عليك؟
سلوى: الحين فهمتك...تبغين اذا رجعنا من الحفله اقول لفيصل ان مها هي اللي ضاربته 
ام فيصل: عفيه عليك...وبكذا تنقذين نفسك من موقفين..الاول ان فيصل مايتهمك بالتقصير والثاني ان مها تقرب نهايتها.
سلوى: حلو....والله انا بدونك ياخالتي مااعرف كيف اتصرف 
وتقوم سلوى تغسل حناها وتسوي جنطه لضاحي اللي صار عمره ثلاث شهور.
ونسوا قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:"الظلم ظلمات يوم القيامه"
::::::::::::::::::::
في المدرسه : 
دانه تمشي مع سمر:
دانه: ها سمر وشلونك مع الحبيب؟؟
سمر: يمه يادانه ماشفت مثله بالناس...تعلقت فيه لابعد الحدود
دانه: كم صارلك من كلمتيه؟
سمر بزهو: باقي اسبوعين ويصيرلنا اربع شهور 
دانه: وتكلمينه بإستمرار ؟
سمر: على طول... وفي كل وقت
دانه: غريبه!!!
سمر: شنو الغريب؟
دانه: معقوله ماطلب منك ولامره انه يشوفك او تطلعين معه ؟
سمر: لاحبيبتي محمد غير عن اللي تعرفينهم ... محمد يقول انه يخاف علي ومو مهم يشوفني الحين 
دانه: بس هذا دليل على انه مايحبك 
سمر: كيف يعني مايحبني؟
دانه: لويحبك من كل قلبه على قولته كان طلب انه يشوفك..انا خابره ان الحبيب مايستغنى عن شوفت حبيبه وبعدين بعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب 
سمر وقد بدى عليها الاستغراق بالتفكير: تصدقين محمد ولامره طلب انه يشوفني..ولافتح هالسيره معي نهائياً..وبعدين تعالي لو طلب انه يشوفني وشقوله ؟
دانه: اذا كان مثل نواف وطبعاً مستحيل احد يصير مثل نواف..
تقاطعها سمر: خلصينا عاد وشقوله لو طلب انه يشوفني ؟
دانه: عادي..اذا انتي واثقه فيه ..مايضر انك تطلعين معه..بس ها لا تروحين اماكن مغلقه 
سمر: اماكن مغلقه؟؟؟
دانه: إيه ... يعني مثل شقه او بيت او بر او أي مكان بعيد ..يعني اذا طلب منك انك تطلعين معاه اشرطي عليه انه يكون مطعم او أي مكان عام جدام الناس 
سمر: بس انا مااظن محمد يطلب مني...هو يقول ان انا زي خواته .. تصدقين انه يغارعلي حتى منكم ..
دانه: اقول من زين وجهك عاد....قومي بس اشتريلنا شي يسد الجوع..
:::::::::::::::::::::::
فيصل: انا اقول ياسلوى تاخذينه معك اليوم 
سلوى: ليه؟
فيصل: مها شغل البيت كله على راسها وكافيها اللي فيها..
سلوى: فيصل انت شفيك؟ قلتلك بنات اخوي عبدالله كلهم مساخين واخاف يعدونه وتدري هو طفل صغير ومامعه مناعه 
فيصل: طيب..طيب خلاص روحي ناديها انا اكلمها 
تنادي سلوى مها وبعد عشر دقايق:
مها: خير؟
فيصل: الخير بوجهك بغيت منك خدمه 
سلوى: فيصل انت زوجها ومن حقك تآمرها مو تطلب منها خدمه 
فيصل بضيق: سلوى..اناعارف شسوي...رجاءاً خليني اخلص كلامي 
مها: وشنو هالخدمه اللي بغيتني فيها ؟
فيصل: إيه..الخدمه...اقول مها وشرايك لو تخلين ضاحي عندك اليوم ..يعني على ماتروح سلوى وترد 
مها وهي تقعد: إيه ليش لا...والله لأحطه بعيوني
فيصل يبتسم: انا عارف ردك من قبل اسألك
سلوى: إيه عاد ديري بالك عليه...وبعطيك اكل ..توكلينه مو تاكلينه انتي وتموتين الولد جوع 
مها وهي توقف: سلوى شهالكلام؟
فيصل: مها موطالعه من مجاعه ياسلوى..
بعد صلاة المغرب تروح سلوى وخالتها لحضور حفلة ملكة مروه وتترك ضاحي عند مها .. عاملته احسن معامله واحسن من معاملة امه بعد..طول الوقت كانت تلاعبه وكأنها مو مصدقه ان ضاحي هو اللي بين ايدينها..غزتها الذكرى من جديد وتذكرت اخوها الصغير زياد كانت بثالثه متوسط لما انولد بس كانت له مثل الام و هي اللي ربته..حاولت انها تطرد الذكريات وتفرغ لضاحي وبس...وبمجرد انها تنطق اسمه كانت تذكر كل موقف كل لحظه مع ابوها...ضاحي ابوها والظاهر ندمت لما اشارت لفيصل انه يسميه ضاحي..
وبعد ماتعب من اللعب قعد يبكي..عطته مها قرشة اكل اطفال ..وعقب هالوجبه الدسمه حط راسه ورقد .. بدلت ثيابه وحطتله فراش بالصاله .. اما هي بقربه تكوي الملابس 
وبعد ست ساعات تدخل سلوى وخالتها ... وماخلوا احد بالحفله ماعلقوا عليه .. سلوى هربت من اسئلة مروه عن مها وقالتلها ان مها مريضه وماتقدر تحضر..
سلوى: وين ولدي ؟؟..وشسويتي فيه ؟
مها: ضاحي نايم هذا هو 
ام فيصل: نايم!! اكيد انك حاطتله بلى يرقده 
مها: الساعه 12 ياخالتي والجهال مو متعودين يسهرون لهلحزه 
سلوى وهي تشيل ولدها: اسم الله على وليدي...بروح لغرفتي تبين شي ياخالتي ؟
ام فيصل : ماابغى غير سلامتك .. وانتي قومي سويلي شاهي راسي بينفجر..
مها: ماعندنا ورق ...
ام فيصل: وشو يعني ماعندنا ورق؟ ...وين راح الورق ترس العلبه ؟
مها: وين راح يعني؟ في بطنج...كل حزه شاي 
ام فيصل: عسى البط يبط بطنك وارتاح منك ومن شيفتك ...انقلعي عن وجهي .. ياخذك الله 
تدخل مها غرفتها وبعد نص ساعه يدخل فيصل الصاله كان الهدوء يعم المكان صعد لشقته ولقى سلوى قاعده 
سلوى بدلع: تو الناس وين كنت؟ 
فيصل يلبس بيجامته: كنت عند صاحبي عامر...وشلون النونو؟
سلوى: لاتقعده الله يخليك ماصدقت انه نام 
فيصل يقرب من ضاحي: الا بقعده صارلي 7ساعات ماشفته والله تولهت عليه 
سلوى سكتت وهي تفكر بالخطه وتقول بقلبها"إيه قعده محد بيتعب غيرك" 
يشيل فيصل ضاحي بإيدينه من على السرير ويحاول انه يقعده لكن الطفل مستغرق بالنوم .. رجعه فيصل للسرير ولما كان يغطيه .. لاحظ الاحمرار اللي برجله وشكل الاسنان مطبوعه فيها 
فيصل بعصبيه: سلوى..تعالي هنا بسرعه 
سلوى: خير فيصل في شي ؟
فيصل: ومنين يجي الخير؟ ممكن تقوليلي منهو اللي عاض ضاحي؟ وانتي وينك عنه؟
سلوى: عضه؟ منو اللي عاضه ...شقاعد تقول انت؟
فيصل: تعالي هنا ياانسه وشوفي ..
سلوى تتدعي عدم المعرفه ولما شافت العضه سوت روحها مصدومه وخايفه 
سلوى: صدقني يافيصل انا قبل امشي كنت لبست ضاحي وماشفت فيه هالعضه 
فيصل: ياسلام يعني منو اللي يدري؟
سلوى: مافي غيرها...مها....مها يافيصل هي اللي عضته 
فيصل وقد بدت عليه العصبيه اكثر: هيه انتي لا تخدعيني..مها ماهي طفله تعمل هالحركات 
سلوى: صدقني مها..وليه تستبعد ..ياليتني ماخليت ولدي عندها ... هذي حاقده علي وصبت حقدها كله على ضاحي.. عذبته يافيصل والخافي اعظم .. ولاتنسى ان مها عقيم ومحرومه من الاطفال 
فيصل يصرخ : ولـــــــــــــــيه تعذبه ليه بس؟
سلوى: قلتلك حاقده علي وعليك بعد ...عشان كذا تنتقم من ولدنا 
فيصل: بس هذا طفل صغير وماله ذنب 
سلوى تدعي البكاء: الله يسامحك يامها منك لله ...الولد طفل وماله ذنب .. شفت شلون عظته بالطريقه الوحشيه 
فيصل يقوم من مكانه وهو في قمة غضبه: والله مااتركها هالحقيره النذله احط ولدي عندها امانه وتضربه 
ينزل فيصل وهو يصرخ بإسمها تحت وتلحقه سلوى وتقعد ام فيصل على صوته ... يدخل غرفة مها ويلقاها نايمه 
يشدها مع شعرها ويوقفها.. تقعد مها من النوم مصدومه .. تشوف عيون حمر كلها شرر تطالعها ..
مها: فيصل...شفيك...؟؟..هد شعري 
فيصل وهو يهد شعرها ويضرب كل ماوقعت عليه يداه من لحمها : اهد شعرك يالحقيره .. وليه مارحمتي هالطفل البريء اللي مخليه عندك امانه...هذا زي ولدك ليه تعاملينه هالمعامله القاسيه.. لا والله مو زي ولدك انتي شعرفك بالامومه.. صدق اللي فاقد الشي مايعطيه .. وبعدين هذا ولدي عارفه شنو يعني ولدي يعني قطعه مني يعني فلذة كبدي ومراح اسمح لأي احد صغير كان ام كبير انه يمد ايده عليه...انتي فاهمه اللي اقوله 
ام فيصل الحقيره هي وسلوى ماحاولوا مجرد محاوله انهم يهدون الموقف او حتى يوقفون فيصل لأن البنت ممكن تموت بين ايدينه...ضربها ضرب لو انضرب رجال مثل هالضرب كان زمانه مات وصلوا عليه.... 
عقب ماضربها وريح نفسه رجع مره ثانيه للشقه وشاف ولده يبكي حظنه بين ايدينه وهو يربت عليه دخلت سلوى وهي مستغربه معقوله هالايدين اللي كانت ترتكب جريمه للتو معقوله هذي هي الايدين اللي تشيل الطفل بحنيه ...(( هذي اول مره تشوفه هايج ووحشي ..))
ام فيصل رجعت غرفتها والفرحه تضاعفت بقلبها .... وهذي ثاني مره تشفي غليلها من مها ..
اما مها...فهل يوصف الحزن؟ هل يوصف الالم؟ هل يوصف الجرح؟ .. هل يوصف القهر بقلب يتيم مجروح؟ 
قال الله تعالى :" وأما اليتيم فلا تقهر "............
هل تكفي كلمات القواميس كلها في وصف حالة هذه الانسانه المحطمه البائسه... هل استطيع انا وانا التي لم اضع حتى نفسي في مكانها..هل استطيع ان اصف شعورها... ان هذا لمن سابع المستحيلات وفوق المستطاع ان اصف لكم مدى حزنها...بؤسها..وجعها...حرمانها...يتمها...ألمها.... جرحها...
لكن يكفي انها شخص مظلوم والمظلوم يستجاب دعائه ... كانت لاتقوى على الحركه ولاحتى على الوقوف .. كانت ملقاة على ارض الغرفه كأن جبلا من الهموم جاثماً على صدرها يمنعها من الوقوف فقالت وهي مسدلة العينين مبللة اليدين بالدم والدموع .. رفعت يديها الى المنان الكريم رب السماوات والارض العزيز الوهاب ناصر المظلومين والاخذ بحقهم.. قالت وكلها امل بالله : "اللهم اني عبدك ابن عبدك ابن امتك ناصيتي بيدك ماضٍ في حكمك عدل في قضاؤك اسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك او انزلته في كتابك او علمته احد من خلقك او استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك ان تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي ونور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي " .....*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء الثالث والعشرون:
في الكويت..........
أم جراح : أمل قومي غسلي المواعين 
أمل : ويييييه يمه مالي خلق .. انا بروح عند منى ضايق خلقي وبسولف معاها 
أم جراح : حرام عليج المواعين بالمطبخ منو يغسلها ؟
امل : قولي حق ختامو كله انا .. اهي على طول قاعدة بغرفتها وتقرى كتب بتخلي نفسها مثقفه 
(( ختام اخت جراح الكبيرة اكبر منه ... عمرها تسعه وعشرين سنة مو متزوجه راح تبين شخصيتها من خلال احداث القصه )))
أم جراح : عيب عليج هذي اختج الكبيرة .. مو كافي انها تشتغل عشانكم 
امل : الله والشغل .. كلها ورئيسة الخدم بالروضة 
أم جراح : استحي على وجهج على الاقل تشتغل بالحلال وتجيب لج فلس تاكلين فيه 
أمل : والله مايسوى علينا هالطلعة .. خلاص بنروح نغسل المواعين 
""""""""""""""""""""
اليوم هو اليوم الثاني بعد التعذيب الذي حصل البارحة :
يدخل فيصل على مها ويلقاها قاعدة على الزاوية وتاكل اظافر ايدها وشكلها يكسرالخاطر والكدمات على وجهها تبعث في النفس مزيدا من الاحزان ولكن لم يؤثر وضعها في نفس فيصل ....
فيصل : بتخلين نفسك تكسرين الخاطر يعني ؟
مها :..............
فيصل : شفيك ماتردين اكلم الطوفه انا ؟؟ 
مها :...........
فيصل : ماتستحين على وجهك حرمة طول بعرض تعضين جاهل؟؟ .. كان ممكن اكذب انك عضيتيه .. لكن ألحين لما شفتك تاكلين اظافرك صدقت ... ماتنلامين بنت فقر مو شايفه نعمة ...
تنظر اليه مها بنظرة تطيح الطير من السما فعلا نظرتها له كانت تعور القلب .. حتى لو يشوف نظرتها قاسي القلب كان لان قلبه ويصير اطيب انسان بالدنيا ...
فيصل : الكلام معك ضايع يا ... يا الخايسة 
يطلع فيصل من غرفة مها ويروح الدوام ...
في المطبخ سلوى تسوي لخالتها فطور وولدها عند جدته درعا 
درعا : سلوى .. سلوى .. 
سلوى : نعم خالتي ..
درعا : يالله يمه .. ماصارت فطور .. ذبحني الجوع 
سلوى : انشالله خالتي .. ألحين اخلص 
تجيب سلوى الفطور وتقدمه لدرعا ... 
سلوى : والخايسه هذي وينها .. ماصارت نوم 
درعا : من عقب ماظلمتيها امس .. وينها ووين القعدة 
سلوى : ليه لايكون انتي معاها؟ ماكنك اشتركتي معي بالجريمه 
درعا : معاها طل بعينك .. انا ابي فرقاها اليوم قبل بكره ..
سلوى : الحمدلله عبالي بعد ....
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
سمر : الووووووووو
محمد: هلا والله بالطش والرش
سمر : شلونك يا الغلا كله 
محمد : بخير وبستين نعمة مدام سمعت صوتك .. وينك يا اختي من قلتي الكلمة الحلوة وانا انطر اتصالك على احر من الجمر
سمر: اختك ؟؟؟؟؟؟
محمد : شفيها اختي ؟
سمر : انت تقول لي يااختي .. يعني انا مثل اختك ؟ مو حبيبتك ؟
محمد: انتي اختي وحبيبتي وغلاي وشوقي وكل شي لي بالدنيا 
سمر : مدام انا حبيبتك ليه مانطلع لاي مكان مثلا مطعم نتغدى ونسوي نفس الافلام المكسيكية
محمد: واهلك ؟
سمر : عادي اطلع معاك بوقت المدرسة واهلي علبالهم اني بالمدرسه ..
محمد: وماتخافين ؟
سمر : اخاف من من ؟
محمد : مني؟
سمر : منك ؟؟؟ وليه اخاف منك انت حبيبي وما اضنك بتأذيني ؟ ليه انت براسك شي؟؟
محمد : ها .... لا .. بس انا اخاف تشوفنا اللجنه 
سمر : عادي وشفيها يعني ..تقول اني زوجتك 
محمد: لا لا لا استبعدي الفكره!!!!!!!!
سمر : يعني انت ماتحبني ؟
محمد: انا ...
تقاطعه سمر بعد ماسمعت صوت سعيد بالممر:خلاص اكلمك بعدين 
محمد : لحظ....( طوط طوط طوط) تسكر سمر السماعه 
محمد: شفيها هذي الحمدلله والشكر؟؟ انا اول مره اشوف بنت تطلب من شاب انها تطلع معه !!!
:::::::::::::::::::::::
في الكويت وبالتحديد فالسجن 
جراح منسدح على السرير وسرحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
ناصر: هووووه شبلاك انت ؟؟ وين وصلت يا الحبيب؟؟
جراح : ها ها لا انا معاك بس قاعد افكر بالناس الي برى السجن؟؟
ناصر : الناس والا الحبايب ؟
جراح : والله ما كنت سرحان فيها بس افكر بامي وخواتي ..
ناصر: عاشق ومفلس 
جراح : شفيك انت ؟ والله اشتقت لامي وخواتي واشتقت للقعده معاهم .. فقدت نجرة امل وفقدت ادعية امي 
ونصايح ختام والله لهم وحشة 
ناصر: يا معود راح الكثير وما بقى الا القليل ... هونها وتهون 
جراح : آه والله تعبت 
ناصر : شقول انا ؟ على الاقل انت ثلاث سنين وتطلع !! 
جراح : الظاهر محد مرتاح بدنيته 
:::::::::::::::::::::
في جانب اخر من المملكه العربيه السعودية...كانت فاطمه تقنع زوجها سعد انها تزور امها وتقضي كم يوم عندها..
فاطمه: سعد الله يخليك كلها يومين
سعد: يافاطمه مشوار وانا وراي اشغال 
فاطمه: لاتصير كذا..الناظره بالموت عطتني اجازه ..وودي استغلها
سعد: استغليها في مجابل عيالك 
فاطمه بإنكسار: انت يوم انه امك عندك بنفس البيت ماتحس.. بس لوانها بعيد عنك كان نفسك تشفف عليها 
سعد وهو يجلس بجانبها: بس انتي كنتي عندها قبل كم اسبوع 
فاطمه: مافيها شي ..امي وحق علي اني ازورها..الله يرحم ايام اول كنت على طول ازورها وتزورني اما الحين احس اني وحيده 
سعد: افا بس يافاطمه..صرتي وحيده الحين؟؟ وانا وامي وين رحنا ؟
فاطمه: انتم على العين والراس بس انا محتاجه اني اشوف امي 
سعد: خلاص يبا انا بوديك عندها....رضيتي الحين؟
فاطمه وهي تبتسم: انا اقول سعودتي حبيبتي ماترفضلي طلب
سعد بإستهجان: وشو؟؟؟ماسمعت؟؟؟ سعودتي؟؟ ماشالله صرتي تدلعيني...كل هذا عشان بوديك لامك ؟
فاطمه: ماقلتلي متى بنمشي؟
سعد: انتي اللي قرري
فاطمه: بكره
سعد: والعيال؟
فاطمه: باخذهم معي لاني بنام عندها يومين 
سعد: صار انشالله..بس ديري بالك عليهم ..خصوصاً عزوز لاتخلينه يروح للمزارع اللي ورى بيت اهلك 
فاطمه: لا انشالله بحرص عليهم ..
:::::::::::::::::
فيصل: اسمعي انتي ولاتسوين روحك صمخه ... فاطمه بتجي اليوم والله ان شكيتيلها من شي لاتلومين الانفسك انا مالي خلق لمحاضرات فاطمه ... شوفيني علمتك وان قلتيلها عن سالفة اول البارحه تعرفين حسابك 
مها تطالعه بنظرات حقد وكره : فيصل انت ليش تعاملني جذي؟
فيصل: واخيراً نطقنا ... مابغيتي تكلمين ؟؟؟... بس شوفي حياتي هالمره مراح تكسرين خاطري ولا راح اندم على اللي سويته فيك....تدرين ليه؟؟؟ لانك تستاهلين كل ضربه ضربتكياها..
مها وهي تنزل عيونها على الارض: يجيك اليوم اللي تندم فيه على معاملتك القاسيه لي 
فيصل: اقول قومي انقلعي بس عن وجهي...الله يستر من يومي لاني تصبحت بوجهك اللي يجيب الاشمئزاز 
تسكت مها وهي تطالعه يطلع من البيت كل قهرها وكل حزنها كانت تصبه على اصابعها وكانت تاكل اظافرها بطريقه عنيفه..
كانت سلوى تراقبها ولما طلع فيصل :
سلوى: سمعتي الرجال وشيقولك؟
مها:......
سلوى: ليه ماتردين علي...ردي احسن مااضربك...الظاهر انتي ماينفع معك غير الضرب !!
مها وهي توقف: خلاص.. اسكتي.. مابي اسمع صوتج المزعج...اكرهج انتي وزوجج وخالتج ...يعلكم الموت انشالله...ياليت الله اخذكم وترك اهلي لي..
انصدمت سلوى من كلام مها اما مها راحت غرفتها وقفلت عليها الباب ...
سلوى: هذي شفيها ... توني ادري انها بهالعصبيه... الحمدلله والشكر معقده 
:::::::::::::::
عامر: يلا يامنيره ماصارت كل هذا لبس؟؟؟
منيره: لحظه مابقى غير العباة 
تنزل منيره وعامر ..وفي الصاله..
الام: ها على وين؟
عامر: نبغى نطلع نتمشى تروحين معنا يمه ؟؟
الام: لا والله مافيني شده ...روحوا انتم واستانسوا بوقتكم ..الا اقول منيره..سمر وينها؟
منيره: خليتها عند عمتها سمر ..
عامر: يلا يامنيره ...
تروح منيره مع عامر ... والام تلبس عباتها وتروح عند الجيران ..الابو عند غنمه وحلاله ...سعيد مجابل زوجته بشقته...الجده المخرفه عندها خدامتها تلبسها... وسمر وسمر بالغرفه..ولما نامت سمر الصغيره 
تتصل سمر الكبيره على حبيب القلب :
سمر: قوه
محمد: هلا والله 
سمر: شلونك؟
محمد: بخير ... انتي شلونك؟
سمر: ماني بخير 
محمد: افا..منتي بخير ؟؟؟ ليه شصاير ؟ سمر خوفتيني وشفيك؟
سمر: لاني عرفت قدري عندك
محمد: وشهو قدرك عندي؟
سمر بنفاذ صبر: محــمـــــد
محمد: ياعيون محمد
سمر: انت ماتحبني
محمد: ومن قال؟
سمر: كل صديقاتي يقولون..
محمد: اها....وصديقاتك هذيلا وشدراهم؟
سمر بإنفعال: محمد...اللي يحب ..مايستغنى عن شوفت حبيبه..
محمد: ومن قالك اني مستغني عن شوفتك..سمر والله اني احبك واموت فيك..بس انا اول مره اسمع منك هالكلام ... اول مره اسمع بنت تطلب من شاب انها تقابله والشاب يرفض..
سمر: اولا : انا مو أي بنت وانت مو أي شاب.. ثانيا: خلاص انا ماابغى اشوفك.. كنت اختبرك..ويلا مع السلامه ابغى انام ..دايخه 
محمد: سمر لحظه
سمر: شبغيت؟
محمد: انتي قلتي انك تختبريني صح؟
سمر: إي صحيح 
محمد: طيب وشكانت النتيجه ؟
سمر: انت ترى صدقت عمرك..
محمد: طيب وشفيكي معصبه؟
سمر: محمد ترى انا طفرت منك ... انت واحد سخيف وجبان ومااحس بطعم المغامره معك ..
محمد بعصبيه: لا عاد احترمي نفسك ترى عطيتك وجه وعطيتك اكثر مما تستحقين وبعدين تعالي ..وشهي المغامره اللي تبغينها ها؟؟ انتم يالبنات فصختوا الحيا...هالمره انا اللي بسكره مو انتي وياويلك اذا اتصلتي علي مره ثانيه ...
لأول مره تحس سمر انها غلطت بحقه وانها زودتها حاولت تتصل عليه مره ثانيه لكن محمد معطيها بولباس 
:::::::::::::::
ام فيصل: ياحياالله فاطمه..مابغيتي تزورينا ..
فاطمه: يمه شسوي؟؟ والله اشغلتنا الدنيا 
ام فيصل: تشغلك الدنيا عن امك حلوة اللبن ؟؟
فاطمه: هذا انا زرتك يمه..واللي يسلمك لاتشيلين في قلبك علي والله سعد كان مشغول ومافضى الا هاليومين 
ام فيصل: ياحليله ابوعبدالعزيز ..بس يافاطمه ماكنه ضعفان؟؟؟
فاطمه: والله مدري وشسوي معاه... ماياكل..والدكتور يقوله لاتكثر من الاكل موزين يسدن الشرايين
ام فيصل: الله ياخذ هالدكاتره يحطون في الواحد بلاوي الدنيا .. خليني اقوم اشوف سلوى وين راحت مغير تحوس في هالمطبخ
فاطمه: لا والله ماتقومين اقعدي يمه...انا اللي بقوم 
ام فيصل: يابنت الحلال اقعدي انا ماعلي تعب 
فاطمه: لا يمه انا اللي بروح ...وحشني المطبخ 
ام فيصل: خلاص عطيني هالوليد من حضنك ... 
فاطمه: يحليله ضاحي ماينشبع منه..اسم الله عليه هادي ...الا صحيح وشطرى عليكم تسمونه ضاحي؟؟
ام فيصل وهي تاخذ ضاحي: والله مدري يافاطمه اسألي اخوك هو اللي مسميه 
فاطمه تبتسم: بكيفه ولده ومن حقه يسميه الاسم اللي يبغاه...يلا انا رايحه اشوف سلوى 
وفي المطبخ كانت سلوى تصلح الشاي والقهوه وفيصل عندها يسجل الطلبات حق السوبرماركت 
سلوى : هلا فاطمه وشجايبك المطبخ؟؟؟
فاطمه: حبينا نساعد
سلوى: يابنت الحلال انتي ضيفه لازم ترتاحين وتأمرين على راحتك 
فاطمه: لا ياسلوى لاتقولي كذا ترى ازعل انا ماني ضيفه والبيت ترى بيتي ...الا اقول يافيصل وين مها من دخلت صارلي ساعه ماشفتها 
فيصل وهو يتبادل النظرات مع سلوى: مها... بغرفتها ..ماسلمت عليكي؟
سلوى: هذي تسلم؟؟؟ اصلاً هذي ماتعرف الاصول نهائياً 
فاطمه: غرفتها؟؟؟ وليه قاعده بروحها ؟؟
سلوى: ماتدرين عنها هذي وحش تحب الوحده 
فاطمه: سلوى شهالكلام؟؟ عيب تقولين عنها كذا...انا رايحه اشوفها احس ان في شي موزين بالسالفه 
تروح فاطمه صوب غرفة مها ويلحقها فيصل: وين تشوفينها الله يهداك تلقين البنت الحين نايمه والا تعبانه وبعدين المفروض هي اللي تجي وتسلم عليك انتي الكبيره يافاطمه وهي الصغيره هذي فيها اهانه لك 
فاطمه توقف عند باب مها: انت ليه ماتبغاني اشوفها ... عنادا فيك بشوفها 
تضرب فاطمه على الباب ... ومارد عليها احد وضربته مره ثانيه ..
مها..بخوف يمزجه ألم..: منو؟؟
وجائها صوت مها كالصاعقه على اذنيها كان صوتها باكي..صوت جريح..صوت حزين..صوت غير عن صوتها اللي تعودت فاطمه عليه..
فاطمه: انت متأكد ان هذي غرفة مها؟؟؟...فيصل شفيه صوتها ؟؟
فيصل بإرتباك: مها تعبانه شوي
فاطمه: مها حبيبتي انا فاطمه ممكن تفتحيلي الباب ؟؟
وبعد دقيقتين تفتح مها الباب منزله راسها وعيونها على الارض..وشعرها طايح على وجهها ..
فاطمه: مها وشفيك..ماتبغين تسلمين علي ؟؟؟ صارلي مده طويله ماشفتك 
مها ولازال راسها بالارض: نـ...نسيت 
فاطمه: وشهو اللي نسيتيه..؟؟..احد ينسى السلام ؟؟
مها وهي ترفع راسها وتواجه نظرات فاطمه ..ماقدرت تصبر ..رمت وجهها على صدر فاطمه وحاولت انها تكتم دموعها...وهناك ورى فاطمه كان يوقف فيصل يطالعها بنظرات مهدده وكأنه يبشرها بالموت ان نطقت بكلمه ...تدخل فاطمه مع مها للغرفه ويدخل فيصل معاهم لانه يخاف ان مها يفلت لسانها وهو بعيد عنهم ..
كان يلعب بتلفونه وبين كل دقيقه ودقيقه كان يرفع عيونه على مها ويقرى تعابير وجهها..
فاطمه : مها...وشفيه وجهك كذا؟؟؟ علامه متورم ؟؟
مها بإرتباك ترفع عيونها على فيصل بخوف وفي هاللحظه فيصل يطالعها وتلتقي النظرات : لا..مافيني شي
فاطمه: كيف مافيك شي؟؟...من اللي عمل فيك كذا...؟....في احد ضربك؟؟
مها وكأنها تختار كلماتها وتطالع فيصل ثم فاطمه ثم الارض وهي تقول: لا ..انا كنت ..انشر الغسيل بالسطح وماكنت ماخذه بالي من درجات السلم ..وطحت
وعقب تبريرها الغير مقنع ..ترد تعانق نظراتها بنظرات فيصل وتقول بقلبها :"مازلت ابرر عن الناس خطاياك واغطي عيوبك الكبيره تدري ليش؟؟..لاني لازلت احبك ومابي صورتك تهتز جدام اختك ...مسكين قلبي رغم كل اللي سويته فيه لازال يحبك...احبك واكرهك بنفس الوقت...ياظالم"
فاطمه: مها وين رحتي؟؟؟ صارلي ساعه اكلمك وانتي سرحانه بالحبيب 
مها وهي تطالع فاطمه بذهول: أي حبيب؟؟
فيصل وهو يوقف ويحط جواله بجيبه: انا... والا عندك حبيب غيري؟؟؟ ..اقول فاطمه انا رايح اجيب شوية اغراض من السوبرماركت ..بغيتي شي..ناقصك شي؟؟
فاطمه: لا والله ياخوي تسلم..شوف مها كان تبغي حاجه 
فيصل يطالع مها بنظرات احتقار ويطلع من الغرفه....
فاطمه: وشفيه فيصل ليه يطالعك كذا؟؟
مها تطالع الارض وهي تخاف اذا حطت عينها بعين فاطمه ينفضح كل شي:....
فاطمه: مها انا حاسه ان في حاجه مو طبيعيه...تكلمي قولي ترى مو زين تسكتين..انا كنت حاسه ان في شي في هالبيت حتى لما حضرت اخر مرتين قالولي انتي موهنا ورايحه تزورين وحد من صديقاتك ..مع اني كنت ادري انهم يكذبون علي وادري ان ماعندك صديقات هنا؟؟؟
مها:.....
فاطمه: وبعدين تعالي...انتي ماتاكلين كويس؟؟ وشفيك صايره عظم على جلد؟؟
مها:.....
فاطمه: مها...ليه ماتردين علي ؟؟اعتبريني زي اختك وقوليلي اللي في قلبك
مها تطالع الارض بتركيز اكثر وتحاول ان هالدمعه اللي تبرق بعينها ماتطيح:...
فاطمه: امي صح؟؟؟ امي مضايقتك صح... الا امي وسلوى..حتى فيصل هم اللي مضايقينك؟؟ فيصل اللي ضربك صح ...تكلمي قولي..اشكيلي 
مها حاولت انها ماتسمع اللي تقوله فاطمه بس كل كلمه كانت تقولها فاطمه كانت تدق نواقيس عقلها ماتحملت مها سيل الاسئله اللي تطرحهم فاطمه وماتحملت هجوم الدموع الغزير اللي غزا وجهها .. حطت وجهها بين كفوفها وصارت تبكي بمراره والم ..: بس يافاطمه...تكفين بس..الله يخليك ماني قادره اتحمل
فاطمه وهي تقرب عندها: اسم الله عليك وشفيك؟؟؟
تدخل ام فيصل بهجوم عنيف على الغرفه وهي تقول بعصبيه: لا والله يافطيم قاعده مع هالملعونه هذي وتاركتني بريحاتي بالصاله كني الخبله؟؟
فاطمه وهي توقف: يمه شفيها مها..؟؟..ليه تبكي كذا انتم مزعلينها يمه؟؟؟
ام فيصل وهي توجه نظراتها السامه لمها: وصرتي تعيرين على بنتي بعد...ياملعونة المترس ياقليلة الحيا .. تبغين تقلبين بنتي علي مثل ماقلبتي ولدي..لاياحبيبتي صحصح ده بعدك
وتاخذ ام فيصل بنتها ويطلعون من الغرفه ...اما مها انسدحت على سريرها وهي تبكي ..
وفي الصاله... سلوى...درعا...وفاطمه 
فاطمه: يمه...مها موطبيعيه ..ممكن تقوليلي الحين وشفيها؟؟
ام فيصل: ماعليكي منها...العياره 
فاطمه: لا يمه ..مها ماتعير..يعني معقوله تمثل الدموع اللي طالعه من عيونها مثل البحر ؟؟
سلوى: يافاطمه انتي ماعرفتيها زين...اسألينا احنا اللي عايشين معاها ..
فاطمه: كيف ماعرفتها زين..؟؟..لا والله ياسلوى انتي اللي ماعرفتيها 
درعا: اقول عاد سدن هالسيره ولاعاد تجيبنلها طاري..تراني مليت من سماع اسمها .. وبعدين والله يافاطمه ان جبتي طاريها لأزعل عليك....هذي وحده ماتستحي..شاخت علينا ولازم احد يوقفها عند حدها 
فاطمه: يمه....
تقاطعها ام فيصل بعصبيه: خلاص اسكتي ولاعاد تكلميني عنها...الا وشخبار عمتك مستوره 
فاطمه : بخير
:::::::::::::::
الكويت:
ساره: لـــــــورا ....روحي شوفي من عند الباب 
ام ساره: وليش ماتقومين انتي؟؟؟ على راسج ريشه؟؟ هذا الباب يمج قومي افتحيه لورا وراها شغل 
ساره وهي تعفس الجريده اللي بيدها: اففففف ...ليش جايبينها بالله...عشان ندلعها ..
ام ساره: قومي بس شوفي من عند الباب 
ساره تفتح الباب: امل؟؟؟....هذي انتي 
امل: إي انا 
ساره: وليش تطقين الباب جذي ؟؟كسرتيه 
امل: ماعليه..بعدين اخوي لاطلع من السجن اللي دخله عشانج بيشتريلج باب جديد 
ساره: يافتاح ياعليم .... الحين شبغيتي؟
امل: اعوذ بالله ..ماتعرفين شي اسمه الكرم وهو من شيم العرب
ساره بدون نفس: اتفضلي 
امل وهي تدخل: قوه ام ساره 
ام ساره: يقويج 
امل: شفيكم؟؟؟شكلكم مالكم خلق علي
ساره: لا شدعوه..احنا مالنا خلق على اموله الحلوه اللي كل يوم طاقه وجهها شلاله وجايتنا ؟؟
امل وهي تقعد: يعني شنو طاقه وجهي شلاله؟؟؟
ساره: يعني منوره البيت حياتي 
امل: اكيد منورته مدام فيني من ريحة الغالي جراح 
ام ساره: امل حبيبتي..ترى ساره عليها امتحانات..يعني اذا انتي فاضيه ترى بنيتي موفاضيه 
امل: ومن قالج اني فاضيه؟؟؟ انا بغيت ساره بموضوع 
ساره: خير امل شموضوعج؟؟
امل: بغيت اتسلف بدلتج اللي شريتيها من شرق الاسبوع اللي طاف ..عرس رفيجتي وماعندي شي البسه 
ساره: بدلتي؟؟؟
امل: إي بدلتج...ماسمعتيني؟؟
ساره: اللي من شرق
امل: إي اللي من شرق 
ساره: والله عاد هذي البدله بالذات اللي لو تموتين جدامي مااعطيج ..
امل: ليش عاد شهالبخل؟؟؟
ساره: امل انتي وحده تبطين الجبد..تعرفين تاخذين الشي وماتعرفين تردينه...ممكن تقوليلي جم بدله خذتيها مني ومارجعتيها؟؟
امل: يعني شلون؟؟
ساره: افتحلج كبتي واخذي أي بدله تعجبج غير بدلة شرق 
امل: وانا مابي غير هذيج البدله
ام ساره: فوق شينه قواة عينه...انتي اهلج ماعلموج ان الطراره عيب ؟؟ يابنتي انتي ماتستحين وجهج ماعاد فيه ماي ..خلاص عاد كافي طراره كافي شحاذه ...لا والمشكله تاخذ وماترد 
امل: شفيها يعني لو طلبت من اللي راح تصير زوجة اخوي بدله والا بدلتين... انتم يالكويتين تنامون على كنوز ..والفلوس عندكم زايده تلعبون فيها لعب...يبا ماتبون فلوس عطوها الناس المحتاجه...وانتي ياسويره موتقطين فلوسج على البدل ...شبعانه منهم ..جمعيهم حق اخوي اللي دخل السجن بسبتج وخسر كل مايملك ..
تطلع امل من البيت عقب مافجرت قنابلها ..
ساره: شوفي الحقوده يمه...ياحظي احنا منوين لنا الملايين؟؟ احنا ناس حالنا على قدنا 
ام ساره: صج ماتستحي شطول لسانها ..الله يعنيج عليهم 
ساره: لا يمه انا لايمكن اعيش معاهم 
ام ساره: وين بتعيشين ياحظي ؟
ساره: اعيش معاج هني البيت كبير...والا انتي ماتبيني يمه ؟؟
ام ساره: الله يهداج في ام ماتبي بنتها...بس الرجال مايرضى يمه يخلي اهله 
ساره: الله والاهل عاد ..عائله سبع نجوم 
ام ساره: والله اني خايفه عليج منهم..
ساره: هذي امل باطه جبدي ..كل كلمه والثانيه جايبه طاري جراح..يمه هذي تجرحني بكلامها 
ام ساره: ماعليج منها جاهل 
ساره: اذا هذا كلام الجهال...الله يعين من الكبار؟؟؟.
:::::::::::::::::::::
وعلى العشا .. اللي سوته سلوى....يقعدون حول السفره فاطمه وامها وسلوى...اما فيصل وسعد بالمجلس يتعشون...
سلوى: ليه ماتاكلين يافاطمه لا يكون العشا ماعجبك؟؟؟؟
فاطمه: لا ..بس..استنى مها 
ام فيصل: وانتي على طول تجيبين طاريها .. هذي ماتاكل ..هذي بس تاكل لحم الجهال ..واظافرها الوصخه 
فاطمه: لحم الجهال؟؟؟ 
ام فيصل: هذي سالفه طويله...اكلي بس وبعدين احكيلك كل شي 
فاطمه: اذا تبغيني اكل .. انادي مها 
ام فيصل: لاتنادينها ولا حاجه..اليوم دورها في غسيل الصحون...وتاكل اللي بقى 
فاطمه: تاكل فضله يمه؟
ام فيصل بعصبيه: هي متعوده على كذا والحين اكلي وانتي ساكته 
وبعد نص ساعه يدخل فيصل: فاطمه هذا سعد عند الباب يبغى يكلمك ويقول جيبي اميره معك 
تروح فاطمه ومعها بنتها: هلا سعد بغيت شي؟
سعد وهو يشيل بنته: هلا فيك ياروح سعد...ها ماتبغينا نسري الليله ؟
فاطمه: سعد حرام عليك ماشبعت من القعده مع اهلي 
سعد: خلاص انا بمشي الحين ويكون بينا اتصال انشالله...فاطمه مااوصيك على العيال ديري بالك عليهم 
فاطمه: العيال بعيوني
سعد: طيب وابوهم؟
فاطمه: ابوهم عاد بقلبي 
سعد يضحك ويعطيها اميره: راح توحشيني يافاطمه ....يلا مع السلامه سلمي على الوالده 
فاطمه: مع السلامه...تركد عاد لاتسرع 
وتدخل فاطمه من جديد على اهلها بس هالمره لاحظت وجود مها بالمطبخ ...
فاطمه: فيصل تعال بغيتك بسالفه ...
ام فيصل: ماتقدرين تقولين السالفه قدامنا ؟؟؟
فاطمه: لا يمه اسمحيلي مااقدر...فيصل انا انتظرك بالمجلس 
وتطلع فاطمه للمجلس ويلحقها فيصل...
سلوى: خالتي..انا مدري ليه احس ان فاطمه متعاطفه حيل مع هالخايسه ؟
درعا: لاتخافين ياسلوى...فاطمه واعرفها زين كثر ماتعاطفت مع مها ماتقدر تطلع عن شوري..
في المجلس:
فاطمه: ودي اكلمك بموضوع بس ماابغى أي انفعالات 
فيصل: خير فاطمه خوفتيني؟
فاطمه: مها 
فيصل: وشفيها مها؟؟؟ هي شكتلك من شي ؟
فاطمه: ماشكت ولاتكلمت المسكينه ..بس تصرفاتكم معها هي اللي فضحتكم...فيصل انت شفيك على البنت مو كنت تحبها ...وتحديت العالم كلها عشان تاخذها.؟؟؟؟
فيصل يتنهد: ...
فاطمه: ماتكلم؟؟؟...قول شي ليه ساكت.؟
فيصل: وشتبغين اقول؟؟؟ مها انا مو مقصر معها بشي 
فاطمه: مها تغيرت...تغيرت حيل ماهي مها الاولانيه..هذي مريضه يافيصل...مها مريضه ومحتاجتلك واللي اشوفه انك غير مهتم فيها 
فيصل: فاطمه...اللي خابره انك ابلة علم نفس عند طالباتك بس موعندي 
فاطمه: خاف الله فيها يافيصل..هذي يتيمه ومالها الا الله ثم انت حرام عليك اللي تسويه فيها 
فيصل وهو يوقف: وانا وشسويت؟
فاطمه توقف: مادري عندي احساس انك انت االلي ضاربها ؟؟
فيصل: واللي يرحم والديك...لاتقعدين تحللين على كيفك انا لاضربتها ولاهم يحزنون ..وعشان ارضيك انا الحين بروح عندها مع ان ضاحي واحشني موت الا اني بضحي بغريزة الابوه بس عشان عيون مها 
فاطمه: ياخوفي يافيصل انك تكذب علي بس عشان تسكتني..
فيصل: انا رايح بغيتي شي بعد؟؟
فاطمه: روحلها يافيصل تراها بحاجتك...تكفى ياخوي راعها تراها مسكينه
فيصل: على هالخشم بس انتي نامي مطمئنه 
يروح فيصل لمها ...اما فاطمه تحاول انها ترقد بنتها ...
يدخل المطبخ :
فيصل: متى بتخلصين؟ 
مها :.....
فيصل بعصبيه: ردي وخلصيني..
مها: خلصت 
فيصل: تعالي لقبرك...قصدي غرفتك ...بسرعه
وفي الغرفه:
تدخل مها وتلقاه معطيها ظهره وهو واقف يطالع الدريشه:
فيصل بدون لايلتفت عليها: سكري الباب وراك اليوم ليلتنا طويله ...
مها تسكر الباب وهي تقول بقلبها :"الله يسترلايكون السالفه فيها طق؟؟"
فيصل يلتفت عليها : ممكن اعرف انتي شقايله لفاطمه؟؟
مها بخوف: اللي سمعته 
فيصل بعصبية : كـــذابـــه...طول عمرك كذابه ..
مها مضطربه: لا انا مو جذابه...انا مااعرف اجذب ..
فيصل: يالمجنونه..ابغى اعرف الحين لا امحطك بهالعقال وشقايله لفاطمه؟
مها تعض اظافرها بقلق : ماقلتلها شي...والله العظيم ماقلتلها شي 
فيصل يقرب منها ويشد على ايدها: بطلي هالعاده اللي تجيب المرض والاشمئزاز انتي ليه تسوين كذا؟؟
مها: آي ايدي..خلني ..حرام...لاتعذبني...كافي فيصل انا تعبانه ...ابوس رجلك ...خلني حبيبي 
حبيبي
حبيبي
حبيبي 
حبيبي 
منو اللي قالتها؟؟؟؟....مها....لمنو قالتها...لفيصل....معقووووووووووووووله بعد كل اللي سواه فيها وكل العذاب والالم والحرمان اللي شافنه منه تقوله .....حبيبي.....
هل ياترى هذه الكلمه:
- هي بقايا من عاصفة الحب الهوجاء التي عصفت بقلبها الصغير وحطمت اغصانه؟
- ام هل قالت مها هذه الكلمه لتستلطف فيصل بها لئلا يتمادى في طغيانه ؟؟
- هل قالتها لتذكر فيصل بالحب القديم الذي كان بينهم ؟؟
- هل قالتها لتعوض حرمانها ...ام قالتها لتخمد النار التي في صدرها؟؟ 
- هل قالتها ككلمه اخيره لتطرد ذلك الحب الجاثم على صدرها كالكابوس المزعج او كالجاثوم المؤلم؟؟؟؟ 
كل ذلك واكثر سوفتعرفونه بالجزء الرابع والعشرون انشاالله.... اما الحين بروح اتسحر ماباقي على الاذان غير ربع ساعه..
بس لحظه قبل اروح....."ليش قالت مها حبيبي؟؟؟؟؟؟"*
*__________________
*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء الرابع والعشرون:*

*:::::::::::::::::::::* 

*الخميس الصبح...:*

*فيصل: صباح الخير يمه* 

*ام فيصل: ومنين يجي الخير مدام اني اشم ريحة مها بثيابك ؟؟؟*

*فيصل: ماشالله حاسة الشم عندك قويه* 

*ام فيصل: عن الطنازه..وماتقولي ليه تارك سلوى بروحها ونايم عند الخبله؟ حرام عليك البنت ماراحت لأهلها عشان توجب اختك..*

*فيصل: كنت تعبان ومالي خلق اصعد الدرج ... قلت غرفة مها قريبه ومريحه* 

*ام فيصل: مريحه؟؟ وشتقصد؟؟؟ فيصل لايكون ضحكت عليك هالساحره بكم كلمه ورجعت المياه لمجاريها؟*

*فيصل بضيق: يمه انا ماني بزر احد يضحك علي وبعدين هذا حقها* 

*ام فيصل تحرض فيصل: لاتنسى يافيصل انها بيوم من الايام اذت ولدك وخلته يبكي...لاتنسى انها حاقده عليك وموبعيده تذبح الولد ..خلاص هذي ماعاد في قلبها رحمه...وترى ماعندها شي تخسره* 

*فيصل وهو يشرب الحليب: وهذا شي ينسي يمه...انا مستحيل اغفرلها الزله .*
*تدخل فاطمه عليهم وتصبح على امها واخوها ..* 

*اما مها فوق السطح تجيب الملابس وكانت مروه تنتظرها:*

*مروه: تدرين اني زعلانه عليك كثير*

*مها: هلا مروه...مبروك* 

*مروه: بدري.. ترى مرت اسابيع على الملكه* 

*مها: والله كنت تعبانه وماقدرت احضر......" مها ماكان ودها انها تصير مشكله بين* 
*مروه واختها "* 

*مروه: انا عاذرتك يامها...بس والله اذا ماحضرتي العرس انسي اسامحك* 

*مها: ومتى العرس انشالله؟*

*مروه: والله مدري الى الان ماتحدد؟*

*مها: وشلون العريس؟؟*

*مروه بخجل: بس عاد...لاتحرجيني* 

*مها: الله يهنيج يامروه تستاهلين كل خير* 

*مروه: تدرين شنو اللي مضايقني؟؟*

*مها: ماعاش اللي يضايقج* 

*مروه: لا والله صحيح...اللي مضايقني ان بيت رجلي بجده* 

*مها متفاجئه: جــــــــده؟؟؟شاللي يوديج هناك؟؟*

*مروه: العريس يقرب لزوجة اخوي فلاح ..وحرمة اخوي فلاح بيتهم بجده* 

*مها: هذا نصيبج بعد شتسوين..*

*مروه: انا راضيه بنصيبي...لاني كل مافكرت بالمسافه اتذكرج*


*مها بإستغراب: تتذكريني؟؟*

*مروه: إيه اتذكرك...هذا انتي حبيتي فيصل وكنتي مستعده تروحين معه لاخر الدنيا..*

*مها تبتسم: وانا تاخذيي قدوه يامروه؟؟؟*

*مروه: لا انا اخذك مثال للحب الصادق المخلص المعطاء* 

*مها: اللي يحب مثل حبي يموت يامروه ... انا حبي عذاب* 

*مروه: مها انتي مو مرتاحه صح؟؟*

*مها: ومنو في الدنيا مرتاح؟*

*مروه: سلوى قالتلي ان فيصل ضربك؟؟*

*مها تطالع مروه بنظرات كل حسره وقهر:...*

*مروه: انا اسفه مها بس ادري انك مراح تقوليلي وراح تكتمين بقلبك وتعذبين وانا* 
*ماابغاك تعذبين* 

*مها: مروه..ضاحي مثل ولدي .. وانا موحقيره لدرجة اني اعض جاهل لاحول له ولاقوه* 

*مروه: مصدقتك وادري.. واللي عضت ضاحي بنت اخوي لولوه .. بس اختي وخالتها نذلات حقيرات ظالمات ..بديت اكره اختي يامها ولاشفتها كني اشوف الشيطان بعينه*

*مها: ولو..هذي اختج وعمر الظفر مايطلع من اللحم...لاتكرهين اختج عشاني .. ترى مافي شي بالدنيا يستاهل* 

*مروه: الا اكرهها ونص بعد...والله لو طلعت اخت فايز مثل سلوى والله لأطلب الطلاق* 

*مها: اسمه فايز..؟؟*

*مروه: وشرايك بإسمه؟؟*

*مها: تستاهلين يامروه كل خير وانشالله ترتاحين معاه..مااوصيج يامروه لاتاخذين الامور بحساسيه وسوي كل امورج بالتفاهم وطولي البال* 

*مروه: والله راح افقدك يامها وصدقيني مراح القى مثلك* 

*ام فيصل تنادي مها ..*

*مروه: مااقول غير الله يعينك على هالنسره المعوقه* 

*مها تضحك: ياليتها معوقه وتفكنا من شرها .. يلا حياتي مع السلامه* 
*:::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

*جراح بعصبية: انا جم مره قلتلج لاتأخرين علي؟*

*ساره: انت شفيك؟؟؟ قلتلك علي امتحانات* 

*جراح يرفع صوته:وانتي كله امتحانات ودراسه؟؟*
*سكت جراح شوي يفكر ونظر لساره نظرة شك وهو يقول: لايكون ياساره لايكون...*

*ساره: لايكون شنو؟ تكلم ليش ساكت.؟؟.. والا اقول اسكت احسن حاسه ان كلامك اللي بتقوله مثل السم .. الظاهر انك زهقت مني وصارت الشكوك تلعب براسك...انا اقوم احسنلي*

*جراح: ساره ... وين رايحه؟؟*

*ساره: البيت...بغيت شي ؟*

*جراح: وليش بتروحين البيت؟*

*ساره: تحقيق هو ؟؟ مابي اقعد معاك خلاص...صرت شخص ماينحمل* 

*جراح: كل هذا عشان اخاف عليج ؟*

*ساره: جراح حرام عليك هذا مو خوف هذا شك يذبح ..* 
*جراح: وتلوميني اذا شكيت؟؟*

*ساره: انا اقوم احسن..*

*تطلع ساره من عند جراح اللي انفجر راسه من الشكوك...*
*وفي البيت:*

*ام ساره: هلا ساره...ها بشري شلونه جراح؟* 

*ساره تقعد على الارض وتحط ايدها على راسها..*

*ام ساره: ساره يمه...شفيج عسا ماشر؟*

*ساره: جراح* 

*ام ساره: شفيه جراح بعد؟*

*ساره وهي تبجي: مااقدر اتحمله اكثر..*

*ام ساره: يمه حبيبتي شصاير...يا لــــــــورا هاتي قلاص ماي* 

*ساره وهي ترمي صدرها بأحضان امها وهي تبجي: جراح في كل مره ازوره فيها يفتح معاي تحقيق ..وين رحتي؟؟ ومع منو تمشين؟...ومنو صديقاتج؟؟ ولاتلبسين اللبس هذا...وليش تأخرين علي؟؟ ومنو كان معاج ..وليش عندج تلفون نقال؟؟...تعبت منه يمه في كل مره احاول اقنعه اني تغيرت واني مو ساره الاولانيه بس الظاهر ان في احد وراي يزن على راسه ويقلب موازينه*

*ام ساره: بس يمه هدي اعصابج...خلاص كافي لاتبجين .. كل شي بيتغير انشالله* 

*ساره: وين يتغير وهو كل ماله يزيد ... اسئلته تقهرني مااعرف شلون ارد عليها؟*

*ام ساره: خلي كل شي على الله ... وماخاب من استجار بالله يابنيتي..الحين قومي تعوذي من ابليس وقومي غسلي وجهج*

*ساره: اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم* 
*:::::::::::::::::::::::::*

*محمد بدون نفس: نعم ؟؟*

*سمر: من امس وانا اتصل فيك ليه ماترد علي؟*

*محمد: شبغيتي؟*

*سمر: بغيت اعتذر وابيك تسامحيني* 

*محمد: يلا مع السلامه انا الحين اتغدى ولما اخلص يصير خير ..*

*سمر: طيب اتصل فيني اذا خلصت...انا مستنيتك*

*وبعد نص ساعه يتصل محمد عليها :* 

*سمر: ابغى اعرف الحين انت ليه زعلان* 

*محمد: للحينك ماتدرين؟*

*سمر: ......*

*محمد: طبعاً ماعندك شي تقولينه...اسمعي يالغاليه ترى انا مو مثل أي واحد عرفتيه بحياتك ..*

*تقاطعه سمر: محمد ..ليه تقول كذا انا عمري ماعرفت ولا كلمت غيرك*

*محمد بعصبيه: لا تقاطعيني وخليني اخلص كلامي للاخر فاهمه ؟*

*سمر: فاهمه كمل..*

*محمد: طولة لسان ماابغى...ماني بأصغر عيالك تطولين لسانك علي .. وبعدين انا الرجل وانا اللي اقرر اشوفك او لا مو انتي فاهمه ؟*

*سمر: انت ليه تكلمني بهالطريقه ؟*

*محمد: لان ماينفع معك غير كذا* 

*سمر: طيب سامحني واوعدك اني مااعيدها* 

*محمد: انتي وحده متسلطه وانا مااحب احد يفرض رايه علي*

*سمر: خلاص محمد .. غلطنا وندمنا* 

*محمد: واذا عدتي اسلوبك هذا معي؟*

*سمر: اذا عدته سو فيني اللي تبي* 

*محمد: وهو كذلك ...*

*سمر: يعني طاح الحطب؟*

*محمد: والله ماودي اسامحك بس وشسوي بالقلب؟؟ اللي عيا يزعل* 

*سمر: حتى انا قلبي عورني عليك* 

*محمد: ابوس قلبك انا* 

*سمر: يعني رضيت علي؟*

*محمد: إيه رضيت بس ياويلك اذا كررتيها مرة ثانيه* 

*سمر: انشالله...انت تامرني* 

*محمد: طيب انتي ماعندك امتحان يوم السبت؟*

*سمر: إيه عندي* 

*محمد: ورى ماتروحين تدرسين ؟*

*سمر: كل مابطلت الكتاب بدرس تذكرتك* 
*محمد: شوفي سمر ترى اذا سقطتي بزعل منك ها؟ انا احب البنت الشطوره* 

*سمر: افا عليك والله لاقطع الكتاب دراسه* 

*محمد: إيه والا المصريات وش احسن منك فيه ؟*

*سمر: لا انشالله بدرس وانجح* 

*محمد: يلا ياقلبي روحي ادرسي ولاتفكرين فيني زياده* 

*سمر: اوكـــيه.. مع السلامه*

*محمد: مع السلامه حياتي ديري بالك على نفسك* 

*:::::::::::::::::::::*

*مها تنظف الصاله..*

*فاطمه: ماتبغين مساعده ؟*

*مها: لامشكوره خلصت* 

*فاطمه: شخبار فيصل معك امس ؟*

*مها بعد تفكير: زين* 

*فاطمه: مها احنا الحين بروحنا...علميني يمكن اقدر اساعدك ؟*

*مها: فاطمه لاتخافين علي انا بخير والحمدلله* 

*فاطمه: والله حالتك ماتسر* 

*مها:.......*

*فاطمه: متى اخر مره طلعتي فيها ؟*
*مها: مادري...من زمان*

*فاطمه: طيب وشرايك بعد صلاة العصر انشالله نروح عند ام ناصر نتهرج الحريم كلهن هناك..*

*مها برعب: لا مابي ....روحي بروحج انا برى البيت مااطلع ...اخذي سلوى اخذي امج انا لا* 

*قامت مها لغرفتها وتركت فاطمه حائره في تساؤلاتها...*

*:::::::::::*

*ام ساره: ياساره ياحبيبتي مابي الخلافات بينج وبين جراح تزيد* 

*ساره بعد تفكير: ليش؟؟ عشان يتزوجني ومااطيح بجبدج*

*ام ساره بعصبيه: شهالكلام؟؟ ساره ليش تفكرين جذي؟*

*ساره: يمه انتي تعرفيني زين انا تربيتج ومااحب احد يتحكم فيني* 

*ام ساره: للأسف تربيتي لج كانت غلط بغلط .. اخذتج من ابوج وابعدتج عنه.. ودلعتج للاخر وماعرفت شلون اوقفج عند حدج ..وشوفي النتيجه شوفي شصار معاج ... والمشكله انج للحين ماتبين احد يتحكم فيج .. اللي مثلج يحمد ربه انه للحين عايش ويشم الهوا..*

*ساره : يمه انتي ما نسيتي اللي صار؟*

*ام ساره: وهذا شي ينسي؟ اذا انتي بكبرج مانسيتي*

*ساره: صح انا مانسيت ولايمكن انسى بس احاول اتناسى احاول اعيش حياة جديده ..حرام عليج يمه كل ماحاولت انسى واطرد هالذكرى المؤلمه تذكريني من جديد ..تزيد اوجاعي واحزاني..كافي عاد انا تعبت* 

*تروح ساره لأي مكان بالبيت يبعدها عن امها لانها زهقت من هالسيره او هالنقطه السوده بحياتها* 
*:::::::::::::::*

*في بيت ام فيصل :*

*عبدالعزيز"15سنه اكبر عيال فاطمه": يمه الله يخليك وافقي* 

*فاطمه: لا عبدالعزيز لاتحاول ابوك عاد محذرني من المزارع اللي ورى البيت قالي بالحرف الواحد"عزوز لايروح للمزارع اللي ورى" وانت ماخذ المسأله عناد*

*عبدالعزيز: يمه كل ربعي متجمعين هناك يشوون ويسولفون وانا قاعد هنا زي النسوان*

*فاطمه: لا حبيبي انسى ..والحين روح نام بعدك صغير على السهرات ..*

*عبد العزيز وهو يوقف: لا يمه ماني بصغير انا خلاص كبرت وصرت رجال* 

*فاطمه: ومن قال غير هالحكي بس حبيبي المزرعه موزينه حقك فيها شباب كبار وابوك مايبيك تختلط معاهم بعدين يعلمونك على اشياء انت عيونك مغمضه عنها* 

*عبدالعزيز : لايمه انا اعرف كل شي...وابغى اروح يعني ابغى اروح* 

*فاطمه: عبدالعزيز تعصى امك عشانهم كيفك روح بس تأكد اني مو راضيه عليك وبقول حق ابوك يتصرف معاك...*

*عبدالعزيز بحزن: لايمه خلاص الا ابوي..انا بروح انام* 

*فاطمه: عفيه على ولدي الشاطر...خلك مطيع* 

*يروح عبدالعزيز للغرفه ويحط راسه على المخده.الا هذا صاحبه ابراهيم يتصل عليه ..*

*عبدالعزيز : هلا ابراهيم بغيت شي؟*

*ابراهيم: وينك انت؟ يبا قعده وسوالف وناسه* 

*عبدالعزيز: امي مارضت* 

*ابراهيم:هههههههههه انت للحينك بزر وتاخذ براي امك ؟؟*

*عبدالعزيز: وشتبغاني اسوي؟؟ اخاف انها تعلم الوالد ويسويلي سالفه* 

*ابراهيم: يبا لاسالفه ولاهم يحزنون ..شيل عمرك وتعال والله القعده بدونك ماتسوى* 

*عبدالعزيز: ياخوي اقولك مارضت شسوي يعني ؟*

*ابراهيم: انتظرها لما تنام وتعال* 

*عبدالعزيز : يعني بدون علمها؟؟؟*

*ابراهيم: خلك رجال وسوها...احنا قاعدين لي الفجر ننتظرك ها* 

*عبدالعزيز: خلاص افكر* 

*ابراهيم: شوف ترى اذا ماجيت بقول للشباب ان عزوز دجاجة امه ويخاف منها* 

*عبدالعزيز: قصر حسك خلاص بجي لما تنام امي ..ولو اني مومقتنع بهالسالفه بس شسوي*

*ابراهيم: يلا شد حيلك...فمان الله* 

*يتقلب عبدالعزيز على فراشه وهو غير مقتنع بالخطه .. وبعد ساعه تدخل فاطمه وتشوف عيالها كلهم نايمين قربت من عبدالعزيز تأكد اذا كان نام اولا وشافته نايم او هو يمثل عليها انه نايم...غطته بالبطانيه .. بدلت ثيابها وانسدحت على فراشها..*

*عبدالعزيز حمد ربه ان امه نامت...بس ها فاطمه مانامت للحين .. كانت تكلم ابوعبدالعزيز...وعبدالعزيز يقول فقلبه.." الله ياام عبدالعزيز توني ادري ان عندك اسلوب بالكلام..بس اللي نفسي اعرفه ليه مايتكلمون زي هالكلام قدامنا.. يحليلهم يخافون نفسد....الله ياني مشتاق لسماع صوتك يبا"*

*فاطمه: يلا سعد انا نعسانه وبنام بغيت شي ؟*

*سعد: ماابغى غير سلامتك...ومااوصيك ديري بالك على العيال ...هذي اول مره يباتون برى البيت* 

*فاطمه: لا انت كذا زعلتني منك...يعني قصدك ان انا مو قد المسئولية ..*

*سعد: يابنت الحلال قد المسئوليه ونص بعد ... يلا تصبحين على خير* 

*فاطمه: وانت من اهل الخير ...مع السلامه* 

*نص ساعه من الهدوء...الساعه وحده الاعشر الكل نايم...يطلع عبدالعزيز من الغرفه على اصابع رجوله لئلا يحس فيه احد ...*

*ولما طلع من الباب الخارجي اتصل على ابراهيم وتأكد انهم الى الان سهرانين...المزارع كانت خلف بيت ام فيصل بس بينها وبين البيت شارعين ... خطر* 
*عبدالعزيز الشارعين وهو مو حاس بأي... خطر ...* 

*ابراهيم: هلا عزوز الحين اثبت رجولتك* 

*عبدالعزيز: افا عليك اعجبك..*
*وبعد قرابة الثلث ساعه...* 

*سلطان: ياجماعه جوعانين ..نبي دجاج عالفحم* 

*ابراهيم: لعنبو دارك ماشبعت ..يمكن اللي اكلتهم انت ثلاث دجاجات* 

*سلطان: عاد الحين جوعان ...*

*ابراهيم : الدجاج خلص*

*سلطان: عبدالعزيز...بيتك اقرب بيت ...قم وانا اخوك جبلنا دجاجتين تسد الجوع* 

*عبدالعزيز: لا يمعود دور غيري انا مااقدر*

*سلطان: افا...صاحبك طلع بخيل ياابراهيم* 
*ابراهيم: ولااحد يتكلم على عبدالعزيز هذا ابو الشهامه كلها..شهم ابن شهم* 

*عبدالعزيز بضيق: جايبني مطراش عند ربعك ياابراهيم* 

*ابراهيم: اثبتلهم انك رجال وقادر* 

*عبدالعزيز: هذي سوالف جهال وانا مابي اثبت لاحد شي* 

*ابراهيم: عزوز استرجل ياخي وقم جيب الدجاج..يلا حبيبي بيتك اقرب بيت .. والا خايف من..*

*يقاطعه عبدالعزيز: لا ماني خايف من احد والحين اروح اجيب الدجاج* 

*يرجع عبدالعزيز للبيت وبينما هو يدخل البيت ... فكر بأمه وراح الغرفه يلقي نظره عليها .. كانت مستغرقه بالنوم ... وماكان وده يطلع..كان وده يرجع لفراشه ويحط راسه على المخده ويروح في سبات عميق بس تذكر انه راح يصير مهزله عند ربعه..*

*طلع للمطبخ بس تفاجىء بمها كانت تشرب ماي..*

*مها: عبدالعزيز...شمقعدك للحين؟*

*عبدالعزيز مرتبك: لا بس عطشان وبغيت اشرب مويه* 

*وقبل تطلع مها من المطبخ استوقفها عبدالعزيز..*

*عبدالعزيز: الا اقول مها...انتم وين تحطون الدجاج؟*

*مها بإستغراب: دجاج ؟؟ انت جوعان ...تبي اسويلك عشا ؟؟*

*عبدالعزيز: لالالا..بس ابغى اعرف ..*

*مها: نحطهم بالمخزن داخل بالفريزر البيضا الكبيره* 

*عبدالعزيز يبتسم: مشكوره على المعلومه الثمينه* 

*مها: انت شكلك مو نايم؟؟؟..*

*عبدالعزيز: من قال؟؟ لا انا بروح الحين انام ..*

*تطلع مها من المطبخ وهي مستغربه بس النوم غلبها وماعطاها مجال للتفكير..*

*يدخل عبدالعزيز المخزن وياخذ الدجاج ..يحطهم بكيس ..وقبل يطلع القى نظره اخيره على امه واخوانه وطلع من البيت كان يحس بقرارة نفسه ان اللي يسويه غلط والمفروض انه يتبع رضا امه بس اصدقاء السوء والشيطان لعبوا براسه .. وبينما كان يخطر الشارع الاول كان يفكر انه يرسل رساله لأمه يعتذر فيها وكان يدري ان امه بتكشف طلعته عاجلا ام اجلا..فقرر انه يحضر العلاج قبل الفلعه.. وقف بين الشارعين وكتب.." يمه حبيبتي...سامحيني.. انا ابغى رضاك ..لاتغضبين علي يمه ..واذا كلمتي ابوي سلميلي عليه وقوليله لايزعل مني..احبكم"..*

*كان يعبر الشارع الثاني بس باله مو مع الشارع كان يقفل تلفونه....ماكان حاس بالدنيا حوله وكل تفكيره كان بأهله ... وبنص الشارع طاح الكيس منه ولما انحنى ياخذه......كان الــــــــــمــــــــــوت اقرب منه للكيس ...*

*و.....اخذه الموت....*

*__________________*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*صدمته سياره مسرعه والظاهر ان اللي فيها ماكان صاحي لانه ترك عبدالعزيز يصارع الموت وهو ولاكان عنده لاذمه ولاضمير وخلى عبدالعزيز لوحده يلفظ انفاسه الاخيره...الشارع فاضي لكن الله سبحانه وتعالى سخرله من يشيله ويوديه المستشفى..................عقب فوات الاوان 

على صوت المسج صحت... وقرت الكلام اللي كان مكتوب فيه .. التفتت على فراش عبدالعزيز ومالقته .. خافت ...اتصلت على جهازه بس محد كان يرد...
ضربت الباب على فيصل اللي كان عند سلوى..

فيصل يفتح الباب وايده على عيونه: خير فاطمه

فاطمه بخوف: فيصل الله يخليك روح جيب عبدالعزيز من المزارع..

فيصل يتثاوب: وشاللي يوديه المزارع؟؟؟

فاطمه ترفع صوتها بقلق: مادري ..انا حذرته قلتله لايروح ..هو عاندني الله يخليك 
روح نادله والله لو درى ابوه يذبحه 

فيصل: هدي اعصابك انا اللحين ابدل ثيابي وانزل اناديه ...

طلع فيصل للشارع.. وجاله ولد يركض من الصوب الثاني المقابل لبيتهم... ولد يصرخ بكلمات مو مسموعه 

يمسكه فيصل مع ايده : وشفيك انت وشقاعد تقول؟

الولد يلتقط انفاسه وهو يلهث: عبدالعزيز....صدمته...سياره وجت الاسعاف اخذته

فيصل: صدمته سياره؟؟؟؟....كيف؟؟؟ ومتى؟؟؟

الولد: قبل نص ساعه اخذته سيارة الاسعاف ..

فيصل:ياويلي.. وشقول لأمه ؟؟

الولد: لحظه ياابو ضاحي..هذا الكيس كان معه .. وحطيت فيه جواله 

فيصل كان يطالع الكيس..دجاجتين مغطيات بدم عبدالعزيز..وساعه مكسوره جامتها...والجوال شاشته عيها قطرات الدم و6 مكالمات لم يرد عليها ورساله معلقه... 
فيصل ماقدر يمسك نفسه .. دخل البيت بس مااخذ الكيس معاه ..لقى فاطمه وامه ومها وسلوى بالصاله:

فاطمه بقلق: وينه عبدالعزيز جبته معك؟

فيصل: ها...عبدالعزيز.

فاطمه: وشفيك...وينه عبدالعزيز ؟؟؟

فيصل: انا بروح اجيب مفاتيح السياره... 

فاطمه: مالقيته بالمزرعه؟؟؟

فيصل: سألت الشباب هناك وقالولي ان عبدالعزيز طلع لبيت واحد منهم يلعبون بلي ستيشن والحين بروح اجيبه..

فاطمه: فيصل في شي؟؟؟ عبدالعزيز مايحب الالعاب هذي 

راح فيصل يجيب مفاتيحه ولحقته سلوى وترك فاطمه تسأل وتجاوب على نفسها ...وفي شقة فيصل :

سلوى: صدمته سياره؟؟

فيصل: ومدري شلون اقول لأمه؟

سلوى: اتصل بأبوه...ولاتعلم فاطمه...انت تدري ان فاطمه مامعها قلب..

فيصل: الظاهر كذا...طلعي جوالي من الدرج...انا مدري وين حاذف مفاتيحي 

يركب فيصل سيارته ويتصل على سعد..بس سعد ماكان يرد حاول كذا مره بس للاسف محد يرد ..

يدخل المستشفى ويسأل عن....عبدالعزيز سعد..

الدكتور: من انت؟

فيصل: انا خاله وشلون حالته؟

الدكتور: وين ابوه؟

فيصل: اقلقتني يادكتور شفيه عبدالعزيز؟ صارلي ساعه من طلعت من البيت اتصل فأبوه ومايجاوب ..

الدكتور: لو اوريك وجهه تقدر تتعرف عليه؟

فيصل: وكيف مااتعرف عليه انا خاله؟؟

الدكتور: البقيه بحياتك !!

فيصل: مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الدكتور: والحين ممكن تتفضل معي عشان تتعرف على الجثه ؟

ماقدر يتمالك نفسه .. ونزلت دموعه غصب عنه هذا الموت مايرحم... بذل جهده على انه يتعرف على ملامح وجه ولد اخته وبصعوبه بالغه قدر يتعرف عليه ... عظام وجهه كانت متكسره والدم يغطي معظم جسمه .

فيصل بأسى: طيب.. دكتور شنو سبب الوفاة الرئيسي ؟

الدكتور: ضربه مباشره بالدماغ..

فيصل : الله يهديك ياعبدالعزيز..كنت علمتنا .. انا وشذنبي انحط بهالموقف ...شلون اواجه امه وابوه بالخبر 

وبعد محاولات عديده من اتصالات فيصل بسعد...وبعد ساعتين ..قدر يكلمه 

سعد توه صاحي من النوم: هلا فيصل...يارجال وانت وشفيك الواحد مايعرف ينام 

فيصل يحاول انه يكون قوي: سعد تعال للمستشفى 

سعد بإنتباه: مستشفى؟؟؟ ليه شصاير وانا اخوك؟

فيصل : ولدك عبدالعزيز سوى حادث و..

يقاطعه سعد بقلق: فيصل تكلم ..وشفيه عبدالعزيز ..انا جايك الحين مسافة الطريق بس...شلون حالته؟

فيصل: خلك قوي...وحالته..الله العالم فيها 

يسكر فيصل من عند سعد ...ويحاول انه يتهرب من اتصالات فاطمه المتكرره ..
وفي البيت:

فاطمه تبكي وام فيصل تحاول تهديها...سلوى تطالعهم وولدها يبكي بين ايدينها... اما 
مها على مسافه قريبه منهم تفكر بكل اللي صار..

ام فيصل بعصبية: مها يعل عيونك للبط...قومي جيبي لفاطمه مويه تقطعت كبدها من البكي وانتي قاعده تتفرجي

مها وهي تقوم بسرعه: انشالله خالتي

فاطمه تمسح دموعها: يمه انا حاسه ان الحكايه فيها ان ..

ام فيصل : هدي نفسك وماحاصل الا الخير

فاطمه: أي خير وفيصل مايرد علي ؟

بعد ساعه في المستشفى الساعه 5 الا ربع الفجر... سعد يدخل وهو يركض..يلقى فيصل قاعد على الكرسي وعقاله بين ايدينه وعيونه حمر

سعد بقلق: ها يافيصل..وينه عبدالعزيز؟

فيصل يوقف: سعد انت رجل مؤمن بالله ..وترى عبدالعزيز ...

سعد يحط ايده على فم فيصل ويقعد على الكرسي اللي عنده وقال بجزع : لاتكمل...خلاص لاتكمل....

فيصل: الضربه جت في راسه..الله يرحمه

يغرق سعد في بحر من الدموع ويحاول فيصل انه يسنده لكن تفاجىء بسؤال منه: وامه وينها؟ 

فيصل: فاطمه للحين ماتدري...وابغيك انت اللي تقولها 

يعصب سعد: وشايفها بشاره حضرتك ؟؟؟ ترى انا مااتحمل ...هذي صدمه كبيره ..انت 
ماتعرف وشيعنيلي عبدالعزيز...هذا...هذا ..

ويطيح سعد على الارض مغمى عليه......وترجعله النوبه القلبيه..ويحطونه بالعنايه المركزه..

يدخل فيصل البيت متثاقل الخطوات حزين الخاطر دامع العينين...
تركض فاطمه صوبه وتمسك كتفه: فيصل وينه عبدالعزيز...مالقيته؟

فيصل: صليتي الفجر؟

فاطمه: صليتها من زمان.....تكلم عبدالعزيز فيه شي ؟؟؟

فيصل ودمعه خانت عيونه: البقا براسك..عبدالعزيز مات...والحقيني للسياره زوجك طايح بالمستشفى 

وقبل يطلع سمع صوت الارتطام القوي على الارض وشاف فاطمه طايحه على الارض ...

ام فيصل: انت ماتعرف تصرف؟؟؟ هذا خبر تجيبه لابارك الله فيك..

فيصل وهو يحاول مع سلوى انهم يسندون فاطمه: وشسوي يمه مالقيت غير هالطريقه 

ام فيصل : لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 

يلتفت فيصل حوله ويلقى مها واقفه على زاويه وحاطه ايدها على فمها متفاجئه..

فيصل بعصبيه: ماتجي تساعدينا يامها بدل وقفتك من غير معنى ...

تفتح لهم مها باب الشارع وهذا هو الشي الوحيد اللي قدرت عليه وبنظرها انه شي عظيم..

::::::::::::::::::::

بعد يومين ...في المدرسه

سمر: والله مدري وشقولك يادانه؟؟...اقولك زعل علي 

دانه: صاحبك هذا غريب..والظاهر انه مو من الشباب اللي يحبون يلعبون على البنات 

سمر: طيب وشلون اعرف اذا كان يحبني او لا ؟

دانه: اطلبي منه انه يتقدم لخطبتك

سمر: انتي من صدقك؟ افرضي انه ماوافق وتركني...اروح لمنو بعده؟

دانه: لاتسوين روحك رخيصه ترى مرده لك ..

سمر: لالالا طريقه فاشله 

دانه : انا قلتلك وانتي بكيفك 

في هذه الاثناء تمر عليهم فجر:

فجر: شلونك سمر؟

سمر بدون نفس: بخير 

فجر: ماصفت نفسك؟

سمر: بدري يافجر ...بدري

فجر: لاتمادين بالعناد 

سمر: انا حره....وبعدين مابيني وبينك شي

فجر: خلينا نرجع مثل اول مادامنا تونا على البر

سمر: انسي 

تروح فجر من عند سمر ودانه بعد نظره كلها تهديد منها لسمر..

دانه: سمر...شتقصد بكلامها؟؟؟ "مادام تونا على البر"

سمر: هذي وحده هبله ماعليك منها ...

دانه: لا ياسمر هذي مو هبله ولو تلاحظين من طريقة كلامها انها تهددك 

سمر: تهددني بإيش؟؟؟ 

دانه: ماادري

سمر : مادام ماتدرين ليه تكلمين؟؟..امشي نروح للشله..
::::::::::

في المستشفى وفاطمه في غرفة الملاحظه كل ماصحت كانت تبكي بهستيريه ويغمى عليها:
ام فيصل: بس يافاطمه والله قطعتي قلبي..ارحمي نفسك 

فاطمه ودموعها على وجهها: انا اللي تقطع قلبه يمه...عبدالعزيز حبيبي راح خلاص يعني مايرجع 

سلوى: هذا امر الله وهذا المكتوب..

ام فيصل: انتي بس شدي حيلك.. انتي تبكين من صوب وسعد من صوب ..صرتوا زي الاطفال ..قووا قلبكم شوي عشان العيال 

سلوى: وعلى طاري العيال لاتحاتينهم ترى اميره وسلمان عندنا اما عيالك اللي عليهم مدارس جا عمهم واخذهم .. بس..غانم مارضا يداوم

فاطمه وهي تنقل نظرها من سلوى لأمها: سعد شلون حالته يمه؟

ام فيصل: هذا هو المسكين طايح بوحدة القلب...شدي حيلك يابنيتي ترى انتي مو اول وحده يموت لها ولد 

تبكي فاطمه من جديد بكل حزن واسى والم على فراق ولدها ... الفراق اللي مابعده لقاء..

وسلوى تبي تبين لفاطمه مدى طيبتها ... بس العيال مو عندها العيال عند مها اما ولدها ضاحي عند اهلها ( الحبيبه كذبت كذبه وصدقتها)..

مها كانت تلاعبهم وبحكم انهم صغار ومايعرفون للحزن درب اندمجوا مع اللعب والحركه....ومها تفجرت ينابيع الحزن في قلبها من جديد..وكانت تقول في خاطرها:
" انا وجهي نحس على الجميع .. كل شخص اعرفه مات كان اخر كلامه معاي انا.....انا اخر وحده كلمت عبدالعزيز واخر وحده شافني..انا نذير موتك ياعبدالعزيز....الله يرحمك" 

:::::::::::::::::::

امل تتصل على بيت ساره:

ساره: هلا امل 

امل: امي تقول .. انها امس زارت جراح بالسجن اللي دخله عشانج..

تقاطعها ساره بعصبيه: مو كل كلمه والثانيه دخل السجن عشانج يلا عاد احترمي نفسج ترى مصختيها 

امل : حبيبتي هذا الصج رضيتي والا انرضيتي

ساره: خلصينا شتقول امج ترى مو فاضيتلج

امل: جراح يقول يبيج تمرين عليه ضروري 

ساره: ماقال شيبي؟

امل: وانا شدراني؟ روحي وشوفي شيبي؟

تسكر ساره من عند امل وتروح لأمها تستأذن منها ومايمر الا قليل من الوقت الا وهي عند جراح ..

ساره: بغيتني؟

جراح: إيه بغيتج 

ساره: ......

جراح: من عمري كنت ابيج

ساره: والحين؟

جراح: لازلت ابيج

ساره: وعشان جذي تبيني ضروري 

جراح: لاء...انا بغيت اعتذر منج

ساره بعصبيه: بهالطريقه...جراح حرام عليك خرعتني 

جراح: ليش...حسبالج احتضر وجيتي مسرعه تخافين اموت وماتلحقين علي ؟

ساره: انا مو قاسيه للهدرجه ومااتلذذ بشوفت الموت 

جراح: ساره حبيبتي ... انا اسف 

ساره:........

جراح: واوعدج مااعيدها ... 

ساره: جراح انا بنسى الماضي...وانت مو راضي تعطيني فرصه 

جراح: خلاص ياعمري ..والله مااكررها 

ساره تبتسم: شعندك اليوم زايده العاطفه ؟؟؟

جراح: عواطفي كل يوم تزيد عشانج ياام الحلا انتي 

تبتسم ساره بخجل...ويطيح الحطب بينهم..

::::::::::::::::

عامر بفرح: منيره حامل يمه

الام: والله صحيح ياوليدي....الف مبروك تستاهل ..الف مبروك يابنيتي يامنيره 

عامر: انشالله بإذن الله لاجتني بنت بسميها على اسمك يالغاليه 

الام: لا والله لاتسميها على اسمي حرام عليك انت بتعقد البنت...اسمي قديم ويضحك 

عامر: غصنه....شفيه يمه.. غصنه حلو 

سمر: خلاص عامر طوروه...خلوه غصون 

منيره: اثنينهم حلوين 

سمر: واذا ولد وشتسمونه؟

عامر: والله للحين مافكرت 

سمر: واذا قلتلك اسم تسميه؟

عامر: اذا حلو وعجبني ماعندي مانع

سمر: احلف..احلف انك تسمي اذا عجبك

عامر: لا هذا هو الولد يبكي يبوس رجولي يقول سموني تكفون...ترى بدري عليه 

سمر: طيب اذا جاك ولد سمه....سمه سامر

عامر: وشوووووووووو؟ هذا اسم الله يخليك..وشقالولك لبناني ....سامر؟

سمر: مافيها شي..سامر وعمته سمر..وبعدين انت مو مقصر ..عامر..وحتى حلوه لما 
تنطقها عامر ابو سامر شوف جايه على الوزن 

منيره: والله ياسمر ولد والا بنت اللي الله كاتبه فيه الخير 

عامر وهو يناظر حرمته ويبتسم: شوفي حرمتي قنوعه 

سمر: بدينا.. بدينا بالسوالف اللي مالها معنى..كثر الله الغرف بالبيت ...

عامر بلهجه جاده: خلي عنك ذا الهرج اللي مايجيب ولا يودي وقومي وانا اخوك 
اعمليلي شاي زعتر يقعد الراس 

سمر: لا والله ماني فاضيه..ماتشوفني اكتب الواجب 

عامر: اللي يشوفك يقول بتخترعين ذره والا تكتشفين نظريه ..حاذفه الكتب قدامك ولا 
تدرين وشالسالفه والاقلام الوان واشكال داخل مكتبه انا مو مقلمه

سمر: رجاءاً.. لاتدخل بدراستي وطرقي للدراسه

عامر: بلا فلسفه وقومي صلحيلي الشاهي 

سمر وهي توقف وتحلطم: مو عشان المدام حامل يصير كل شي فوق راسي

::::::::::::::::

اسبوعين مرت على موت عبدالعزيز...فاطمه تحسنت حالتها شوي..وطلبت من 
الممرضه انها تنقلها لغرفة سعد.....

وفي غرفة ابوعبدالعزيز:

فاطمه: خطاك السو..ياابو.....ياسعد 

سعد بحزن : انا ماقلتلك لايروح المزارع يافاطمه؟؟..انا ماحذرتك؟؟

فاطمه تبكي بصمت: سعد..هذا ولدي مثل ماهو ولدك ولاتظن انك حزين عليه اكثر 
مني..

سعد بضيق: إيه بس انا حرصتك عليه كذا مره

فاطمه تمسح دموعها: هذا امر الله والمقدر مكتوب 

سعد يحاول يتمالك دموعه: ونعم بالله..ونعم بالله 

فاطمه: المهم انت شلونك وشلون صحتك؟

سعد: اكذب عليك ان قلتلك اني بخير..انا عقب عبدالعزيز ماني بخير ومايهنالي عيش 

فاطمه بألم: الله يرحمه..للحين ياسعد وانا ماني بمصدقه ان عبدالعزيز...مات..والله 
احس اني بكابوس مزعج .. كان خوش ولد.. مطيع وبار ومايحب يغضبنا..تدري وشكانت امنيته؟

سعد بحزن: عارفها ... عارفها يافاطمه..كان يبغى يصير امام بالحرم؟؟

فاطمه تعود للبكاء: سعد...عبدالعزيز يسلم عليك 

سعد: كيف يسلم علي وهو ميت الحين؟

فاطمه: قبل يموت بدقايق ارسلي رساله والظاهر اني بحفظها طول العمر كان كاتب فيها " يمه حبيبتي سامحيني انا ابغى رضاك لاتغضبين علي يمه واذا كلمتي ابوي سلميلي عليه وقوليله لايزعل..احبكم" وكأنه حاس انه بيموت..ياويلي عليك ياعبدالعزيز

سعد بحالة كآبه: اخ لويرجع..يوم واحد بس ..كنت ضميته لصدري وحبيته .. وكنت اقوله آمر ياابوي تدلل علي اطلب المستحيل واجيبه...اخ لو يرجع يوم لأوديه بنفسي للمزارع...لو يرجع يوم لأشتريله كل اللي في خاطره...هذا عبدالعزيز الغالي من يعوضه في غيابه؟ من يسد مكانه؟ ماتلقين في الصبيان كلهم مثل عبدالعزيز وشراوه...كان يرحمني ويحن علي .. ويحب احد يحسسه بالمسئوليه...لو بس حرصتي عليه هاليوم يافاطمه..هاليوم بس لوانك سهرانه ...كان ماضاع منا العمر كله 

فاطمه وهي تشهق بالبكاء: خلاص ياسعد ارجوك لاتلومني انا اللي فيني كافيني واللي بقلبي من الهم اكثر من اللي بقلبك...انت ناسي انه ولدي قطعه مني؟..تظن اني بفرط فيه لحظه من العمر؟ تراني انا اللي حملت فيه 9 شهور وانا اللي ارضعته..ولبسته وغسلته..واكلته وشربته.. انا اللي عشت كل لحظه معاه واذا فارق عيني ثواني اتشفق على شوفته..وشلون لو غاب عني العمر كله..*
*__________________*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

*الجزء الخامس والعشرون
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

مرت خمس شهور على وفاة عبدالعزيز ... واتت العطله الصيفيه .. سمر نجحت من الصف الثاني وعلاقتها مع محمد تطورت لحد العشق والهيام وفجر صارت تحن على محمد في كل يوم انه يحط حد مأساوي لعلاقته مع سمر ..

عامر تغيرت معاملته لمنيره وصار يشوفها ام عياله المستقبليه وتناسى سميره...ساره كانت ماخذه كورس صيفي مما ادى الى علاقه بارده وعاديه مع جراح بس جراح لازال يحبها هذاك الحب الجنوني...ضاحي اللي صار عمره 9 شهور كان يحظى بشعبيه كبيره لدى كل من في البيت ودلال اكبر من ابوه اللي كان كل يوم والثاني يتعلق فيه اكثر...سلوى وام فيصل الثنائي اللعين استغلوا انشغال فيصل وصرف نظره عن البيت استغلال بشع فراحوا يدبرون الخطط الشيطانيه ل..مها.... اوه مها كدت انسى....مها في كل يوم كل ساعه كل دقيقه كل ثانيه كانت حالتها تزداد سوءا وكان الهم يأكل قلبها مع عمرها..حالتها النفسيه كانت صعبه .. حتى فيصل ماصار يشوفها ولاعاد يسأل عنها والعذاب اللي تلقاه من خالتها وضرتها كان فوق المحتمل كانت تموت في اليوم الف مره...وكانت فعلا تمنى الموت في قلبها لان الالم طفح بحياتها وكل من شافها كان يلاحظ مدى البؤس والحزن اللي تعيشه هالبنت المسكينه اللي ماتجاوز عمرها 21 عام عمر صغير على الهم والعذاب والالم .. 

في يوم من الايام شديد الحروره ... 
ام فيصل : اسمعي..اليوم فيه عرب يبغون يزورونا..ماابغى اشوفك هنا خالص فاهمه 

مها بعد نظره طويله: اروح غرفتي؟

ام فيصل: ياويلك ياسواد ليلك ان عتبتي باب غرفتك

مها : ليش؟

ام فيصل: غرفتك مقابله باب الصاله اللي بيقعدون فيها الضيوف وانا ماابغاهم يخترعون لما يشوفونك طالعه وداخله لغرفتك 

مها بنبره حزينه: وين تبيني اروح؟

ام فيصل: السطح!!

مها: لا حرام عليج..السطح لا...اروح أي مكان الا السطح ..الدنيا حر موت انا راضيه اروح للحمام واقعد فيه لما يرحون الضيوف الا السطح ..

وتنحني مها تبوس رجول خالتها: تكفين خالتي ابوس رجولك لاتسوين فيني مثل ذيك المره 

ام فيصل وهي ترفس مها: ابعدي عن رجولي الله ياخذ عمرك..ولاتخافين هالمره غير ..يلا انقلعي للسطح ولاتشوفك عيني مابقى شي ويوصلون الجماعه 

استسلمت مها لواقعها المرير ..وراحت للسطح..السطح المحرق..الملتهب..الاشعه عموديه ..حاولت انها تبحث أي مكان فيه ظل ..ولقت زاويه صغيره حاولت انها تكور نفسها تحتها ..راسها بس اللي استظل اما باقي جسمها تحت السموم تلسعه...

الساعه كانت ثلاث العصر .. مرت خمس ساعات ثانيه ...ومها لاتزال فوق ... ام فيصل 
تكذب لافي ضيوف ولاشي انما هي تستخدم وسيله من وسائل التعذيب...

كانت تطالع الساعه اللي بإيدها..ماكانت تدري هي ثمان وعشر او ثنتين الا ثلث ..جسمها تعبان ولافحته الحروره ..بعد صعوبه بالغه قدرت انها توقف على رجولها..توجهت للباب بكل مااوتيت من قوه...حاولت انها تفتحه...بس الباب مقفول من الداخل..ضربت على الباب برعب شديد ... مافي اجابه..

درعا اللعينه قفلت الباب على مها ... وحاولت انها تناسى المفتاح..فيه..وكملت سوالفها الممتعه مع سلوى وهي تتجاهل صوت الضرب الشديد الآتي من باب السطح...فيصل كان سهران عند ربعه..ولاكان هامه البيت واللي يصير فيه ..

مها...حست بالرعب الشديد التفتت حولها عسى انها تلاقي أي اداة تكسر فيها قفل الباب..بس للاسف كل اللي حولها ارض جرداء خاليه من أي مسمار صغير...صاحت بكل مااوتيت من قوه...مامن مجيب ..بكت بحرقه عل دموعها تحطم الجدران او تصهر الابواب ..ولكن دموعها نزلت من مقلتيها فبللت يديها وارضية السطح....وجهت لكماتها للباب عله يتألم من وقع ضرباتها ولكن كأن يديها تداعبان الباب فيضحك مستهزءأ بها ...جلست على ركبتيها امام هذا الباب الهائل الاسود الكبير وطأطأت برأسها الارض وكأنها تتوسل اليه بأن يفتح لها..وبعينين دامعتين وفكر مشوش ...تذكرت عائلتها..تذكرت احبتها..تمنت امها ..تمنت اباها واخويها ... صاحت بصوت اللبؤة الجريحه بإسم امها....تمنت لو ان الموت اخذها... بكت ..صاحت..ثم صاحت ثم بكت...ثم توقفت قليلا تلقي بنظرها حول هذا المكان الموحش المقفر...بلغت الساعه التاسعه واطفئت الانوار القليله في المنطقه...ومها تضطرب و تزداد نبضات قلبها خفقانا خوفا من هذا المكان المرعب... كانت تتمنى ان تموت الان في هذه اللحظه تتمنى ان تموت..يخيل اليها صوت اشباح فتضع رأسها بين رجليها وتضع يديها على اذنيها وكأنها تهرب من كلمة القدر...تمنت النار تحرق جسد هذه الخالة اللئيمه..وتمنت العذاب يحيط بضرتها اللعينه وتمنت الظلم يقع على هذا الزوج القاسي...بعد مابح صوتها من البكاء بصوت عال رجعت تبكي بصمت بينها وبين عيونها..التي تسكب الدمعات بلا كلل ولاملل..البكاء بصمت امر لايطاق..ولكن مها ..تتألم ..تحزن وحزنها يريد الصمت لان صوتها لاتسمعه الا اذنيها ....الان الصراخ لاينفع .. البكاء لايشفع..فقد وقع القول واصبح امرا لامفر منه...وضعت يدها المسكينه في فمها وصارت تحفر على اظافرها قصتها المأساويه وتشهد اصابعها على عذابها المؤبد...وضعت رأسها على عتبة الباب ويد على عينيها تغطي بها تهيئاتها وتخيلاتها ويدها الاخرى وضعتها في ذلك الفم الذي لايعرف سوى الشهيق والغصات والصراخ..ونادت في قلبها بأعلى صوت : يــــــــــــارب..ارحمـــــني..خذ بحقي منهم..

:::::::::::::::::::::::

تدخل غرفتها وتلقي نفسها على سريرها بكل تعب...تحسس تحت المخده وتطلع الجوال..تضغط الازرار وتتصل على فارس الاحلام..

محمد: وينك ياشيخه؟....من ثلاث ساعات وانا اتصل فيك....عارفه الساعه كم الحين؟؟..الساعه ثلاث الفجر ياحلوه 

سمر وهي تضحك: طيب عطني فرصه ادافع عن عمري..

محمد: يابعد عمري انتي

سمر بدلع : بس عاد محمد مووقته هالكلام

محمد: اذا مووقته الحين...متى يصير وقته؟

سمر: انا متصله عليك بغيت استشيرك بشغله..واخذ رايك فيها 

محمد: اها...يعني مو داقه ..حباً فيني 

سمر: لا عاد لاتقول كذا..

محمد: طيب وشبغيتي تستشيريني فيه؟

سمر: ماادري..وشرايك اقص شعري بوي؟

محمد: ان قصيتيه قصيت رقبتك

سمر بخيبة امل: ليه عاد؟ انا بالموت اقنعت امي..وتجي انت تقول لا..ممكن اعرف الاسباب؟

محمد: انا مااحب ان زوجتي يكون شعرها بوي ...

سمربإستغراب: زوجتك؟؟؟؟

محمد: شفيك ؟ ليه مستغربه؟ إيه زوجتي وحبيبتي بعد

سمر: يعني...انت راح تزوجني؟

محمد: وانتي ماخذه المسأله لعب .. اكيد بنتزوج ونعيش احلى قصة حب..

::::::::::::::::::::::::::

"الله اكبر..الله اكبر..اشهد ان لا اله الا الله...واشهد ان محمد رسول الله...حي على الصلاة...حي على الفلاح....الصلاة خير من النوم.. الله اكبر...الله اكبر..لااله الا الله .."
صوت الاذان يبعث في النفس امناً واماناً ...صوت الاذان راحة وطمأنينه على وقع المسامع...

تفتح عيونها وتحاول انها تبين المكان اللي هي فيه...تذكرت مأساة الامس..سمعت صوت الاذان وعاد املها بالله..وبينها وبين نفسها كانت تقول:" ماكو غير هالطريقه ..هذي حزة فيصل للصلاة" 

اخذت سحارة بيبسي وتوجهت لأحد اسوار السطح المطله على الشارع..ركبت عليها وانتظرت فيصل لما يطلع من البيت...وبعد مده قصيره شافته طالع من البيت ..يفتح سيارته..

مها بصوت متقطع مبحوح: فيصل ..فيصل

بس فيصل ماسمعها ودخل سيارته وقبل يمشي...نزل مره ثانيه لانه تذكر انه ناسي شغله من البيت ..

مها نادته مره ثانيه..دخل البيت وماسمع صوتها المنخفض...وبلحظة يأس قررت انها تراجع لادراجها.. شافته رجع للسياره وبحركه لا اراديه حذفت عليه صخره...

فيصل تفاجىء ورفع راسه فوق للسطح .. حاول انه يركز عيونه بالمكان..كان يشوف 
مها .. نزل راسه وهو يفكر بحقيقة اللي يشوفه كان يظن انه يحلم او يتخيل رفع راسه بسرعه تجاه المكان اللي شاف مها فيه كانت لازالت بمكانها وتأشرله ..
عصب فيصل منها وراحلها فوق للسطح وفتح الباب وهو في طريقه لمها مسك ذراعها بقوه:

فيصل بعصبية: مها..وشجايبك هنا؟؟ عاملتلي مثل الافلام المصريه .. تقابلين من فوق السطوح 

مها: هدني... امك هي اللي قفلت علي الباب 

فيصل: امي يالكذابه..تتهمين امي؟؟ كل هذا كره ..ليه قلبك اسود؟ 

مها تصرخ: انا مااتهمت امك..ولالي مصلحه اتهمها..يااخي حرام عليك حس فيني عاد .. انا ماني مجنونه اقفل على نفسي واعيش الرعب اللي انت حتى ماتقدر تتخيله..فيصل انا تعبت ومليت وماعدت اتحمل .. وابيك تطلقني...تطلقني او تذبحني وتريحني منك ومن امك ومن عيشتك..

تنزل مها لغرفتها...ويسمر فيصل بمكانه حس من صوتها ان الالم تمكن منها..ومافاق الا على صوت المؤذن يقيم الصلاة وراح يلحق على الصلاة وهو بالصلاة كان كل تفكيره بمها وحالتها اللي وصلتلها
وبعد الصلاة..راح لغرفة مها ولقاها نايمه ماحب يزعجها ..وراح لغرفته فوق..تقلب على سريره بس ماقدر ينام..وبعدثلاث ساعات من التفكير بموقف مها تدق ساعة المنبه معلمة ببدء يوم عمل جديد...

يلبس فيصل ثيابه وهو حاس بكسل ويروح للصاله يلقى امه قاعده وعندها شاهي وحليب:

فيصل: صبحك الله بالخير يمه

درعا وباين عليها انها معصبه: أي صباح واي خير؟؟؟اذا حضرة الانسه مها مهمله الشغل وراقده للحين 

فيصل: مـــــــها...انتي اللي جبتي طاريها بنفسك..الحين ابغى اعرف ليه قافله عليها باب السطح وتاركتها لحالها؟

ام فيصل بإندهاش: انا....انا يافيصل اقفل على مها باب السطح؟؟؟ليه تقول عني كذا؟ماهقيتها منك ياوليدي ياقطعه من حشاشة جوفي..وبعدين ليه اقفل عليها الباب وشستفيد؟

فيصل بعصبيه: طيب اذا مو انتي؟ منو اللي يسويها؟؟

درعا: خدعه منها تبغى تلفت نظرك وتتهمني وتكرهك فيني... الظاهر انت ماعرفتها زين 

فيصل باستنكار : يمه تعرض نفسها للخوف والرعب عشان تلفت نظري...لالا انا استبعد هالشي

درعا: وليه تستبعد؟؟هذي مو غريب عليها شي..وانا ياوليدي ماقلتلها شي..البارح قلتلها يامها يابنيتي ضبطيلنا القهوه بيجونا ضيوف ويوم اخذت شوي رحت اساعدها في المطبخ ومالقيتها سألت سلوى وقالت ماشافتها عاد انا قلت يمكنها تعبانه وراحت ترتاح في غرفتها ..وقلت حرام اتعبها كافيها شغل البيت 

فيصل: علينا هالسوالف يمه؟؟؟ انتي ترحمين مها مااصدق 

ام فيصل بعصبيه: شف عاد..عجبك كلامي كان بها ماعجبك بالطقاق اللي يطق راسك ..
يطلع فيصل من البيت وهو يفكر بكلام امه يجوز انها تكون صح وان مها سوت حركتها هذي عشان تثيره وتغيظه..

::::::::::::::::::::::

يشوفها وهي طالعه منه بعد ساعه حميمه قضوها مع بعض وقبل تطلع من الباب:

جراح : ســــــاره 

تلتفت عليه قبل تطلع ..تبتسم له وتقرب عنده ..ساره: هلا جراح بغيت شي؟

جراح: إي بغيت شي

ساره: آمر..تدلل

جراح: وماترفضين طلبي؟

ساره: اذا اقدر عليه اكيد مابرفض

جراح بضيق: ساره..الصراحه انا ..يعني ممكن اذا..بغيت..

ساره تقاطعه: جراح شفيك ..تكلم لاتستحي 

جراح: انا اقول يعني..الصراحه مابيج تلبسين هاللبس مره ثانيه

ساره بإستغراب: أي لبس؟

جراح: هالبنطرون اللي عليج..مخصر جسمج...واللي يشوفج جذي تلفتين انتباهه

ساره : ردينا على طير ياللي 

جراح: انا من حقي اتدخل في الاشياء هذي 

ساره: لا ياجراح مو من حقك ترى بعدنا مادخلنا قفص الزوجيه 

جراح بنظره بائسه: ليش تحبين تعانديني؟

ساره وهي تقعد على الكرسي: لا ياجراح انا مابيك تكون حساس للدرجه هذي..وبعدين انا مااعاندك .. ولا افكر بالطريقه اللي انت تفكر فيها..جراح انا هذا لبسي وهذي طريقتي بالحياة..وبعدين لاتظن مني اني اتغير بهالطريقه... وترى الانسان صعب يتغير بسرعه 

جراح : انا اعرف ليش تعانديني...لانج لازلتي تطالعيني جراح القديم اللي يحبج بكل مافيج .. اذا انتي ماتغيرتي ياساره انا بعد ماتغيرت بحبي لج... بس بشكل عام انا ماعدت جراح الاولي..في السجن تعلمت اشياء كثيره خلتني افكر غير وافهم الامور بشكل ثاني..وانا اذا تدخلت بشي ظاهري من حياتج فهذا يدل على مدى خوفي وحرصي عليج ..ومدى تمسكي فيج....انا...انا اغار عليج ياساره ومابي أي احد غيري يشوفج ويتمتع بحسنج .. احس اني انفجر لو الضابط اللي عند الباب بس القى نظره عليج احس اني في يوم من الايام راح اذبحه على وقاحته و...

تقاطعه ساره: بس..لاتكمل..مدام فيها موت وذبح... جراح انا ادري انك تغار علي وتحبني وهذا الشي مو جديد انا اعرف بهالشي من زمان..بس اللي انت ماتعرفه اني خلاص لايمكن تأثر فيني نظرات غيرك وماعاد احد يهمني غيرك ... يعني انسى اعيش عشان غيرك .. والحين ممكن تبتسم قبل اطلع..لاتسوي روحك زعلان جذي والله شكلك يلوع الجبد 

جراح وهو يطالعها بملئ عينيه ويبتسم: ديري بالج على عمرج ...

ساره: انشالله يالغالي ماطلبت شي..مع السلامه 
::::::::::::::::::::::

فجر تكلم ولد عمتها محمد:

فجر: اسمع محمد..انا ماتمشي علي اعذارك...من متى وانت تكلمها؟؟ومااشوف شي جديد .انا ابغى نهايه للموضوع ...وإلا..

يقاطعها محمد: تهدديني يافجر؟

فجر: اسمع يامحمد انا ماودي اقول لعمتي انك مدمن مخدرات وانا عندي الدليل على هالشي وانت عارف عمتي لودرت بالموضوع وشراح تسوي؟؟...خلنا متفقين احسن 

محمد: طيب وشتبغين اسوي؟

فجر: كل شاب يبغى شغله من بنت وانت عارف شقصد

محمد: تدرين اني مااقدر 

فجر: كيف يعني ماتقدر؟؟؟ لاتصير عاد مره وحده عاملي فيها شهم واصيل

محمد: انا مريض يافجر بالضعف ومااقدر .. 

فجر: أهاااا...سوري محمد ...طيب فكر بطريقه ثانيه للانتقام 

محمد: واشرايك يافجر نخليها بحالها ..والله البنت مسكينه وكاسره خاطري

فجر نعم؟؟؟كاسره خاطرك؟؟وشذا الكلام اللي اسمعه؟؟محمد مثل ماقلتلك خلنا متفقين احسن 

محمد: طيب وشنسوي؟؟

فجر: المـــــخـــــدرات

محمد متفاجىء: نعم؟؟؟

فجر: ورطها بالمخدرات 

محمد: مستحيل...حرام عليك يافجر هذي بنت بعدها صغيره و؟؟

تقاطعه فجر: محمد...ورطها بالمخدرات...خلها تصير مدمنه..

محمد: لا مااقدر..استحاله

فجر: لاتصير غبي...حبوب..خلها تصير مدمنه حبوب 

محمد: فجر...

فجر: ماابغى اسمع منك أي اعتراض..خلاص ارجوك انهي موضوعها .. وبعدين تعال اقولك انت ليه خايف عليها؟ لايكون صدقت عمرك وحبيتها...يامحمد انت ماتعرفها كثري..ترى البنت هذي مزاجيه بس تمل منك تدور على غيرك..وتراها سافله وماتستحي..دمرها يامحمد حطمها..انت تعرف شلون..ابيها تموت بالبطيء ياكرهي لها
محمد: صار...ومابتسمعين غير اللي يسرك 

وعقب ماسكر من عند فجر صار يفكر بكلامها .. ويرسم الخطط للقضاء على سمر
::::::::::::::::::

ام فيصل: تصدقين ياام ضاحي انها ماقعدت اليوم الا على صلاة الظهر ؟؟

سلوى: ادري فيها ياخالتي ..اشوفها وهي طالعه من غرفتها .. عبالها بتكدس الشغل علينا ماتدري انها تكدس على عمرها 

ام فيصل: عاد اليوم كله ماكلمتها ... ولساني ياسلوى مايصبر 

وتنادي ام فيصل مها ..

مها: نعم؟

سلوى: نعامه ترفسك ..كلمي خالتك عدل 

مها تطالع سلوى بنظرات بارده وترد تطالع ام فيصل: نــــــــعم؟

ام فيصل: لا تعالي اضربيني...لا الله يخليك موتيني من الخوف 

تطالعها مها نظرة استهزاء ..وتعطي ام فيصل ظهرها وتروح للمكان اللي جت منه 

..تستوقفها ام فيصل من وراها وهي ماسكه بذراع مها بشده: انا لما اكلمك ماتعطيني ظهرك وتمشين ..فاهمه؟؟

مها ترفع بصرها للسماء وفي حركه سريعه منها تنزل ايد درعا بقوه وتصرخ فيها : ايدج القذره هذي اذا مسكتيني فيها مره ثانيه لاتلومين الا نفسج....انا بعرف انتم شتبون مني؟؟ مو كافي اللي سويتيه امس فيني وجايه تكملين علي اليوم..خلاص عاد ماشبعتي من الظلم .. ماكفاج اللي سببتيه لي..حرام عليج ..حرام يالظالمه ...

صوت قوي رجولي يأتي من خلفها..

فيصل: مـــــــها 

ام فيصل: هذا انت شفت بعينك يافيصل...شفت كيف ترفع صوتها علي ..ولما اقولك 
ماتصدقني..وتقول مسكينه 

فيصل: مها تعالي للغرفه ..ابيك 

تلتفت عليه مها وتطالعه بنظرات غريبه ... وهي تقول: مابي 

فيصل: وشهو اللي ماتبينه ؟

مها وهي حابسه دمعتها: مابي اروح معاك للغرفه 

فيصل: ليه؟

مها بصوت باكي: لأني...لأني اخاف منك 

فيصل يقرب عندها: تخافين مني انا؟

مها تبعد للخلف: إيه اخاف منك...اخاف تطقني وانا ما عدت اتحمل 

ام فيصل بإستهزاء : حرام ... ماعادت تتحمل ..مسكينه...شفتيها ياسلوى ترى هذي مثل الحيه كل يوم لها جلد.. لعنبو دارك مامداك تغيرين ..توك الحين تصارخين علي وكأني اصغر عيالك والحين لما جا فيصل صرتي تخافين ؟؟؟

سلوى: إي والله صادقه ياخالتي..لاتغرك يافيصل تراها ممثله درجه اولى 

فيصل بحزم: مها انا انتظرك بالغرفه ...تعالي بسرعه 

انتظر بالغرفه عشر دقايق ولما مل من الانتظار...قرر انه يطلع ..ولما قرب من الباب ..فتحته ودخلت ..

فيصل: مها....تخافين مني انا؟

مها وهي تحط عينها بعينه: اخاف.. منكم...كلكم...اخاف اموت بين ايدينكم ... اخاف امك وسلوى ياكلون جثتي اخاف يرمونها بالزباله...اخاف يعطونها الكلاب..اخاف من الظلمه واخاف من الدنيا 

فيصل: كلام جديد 

مها بصوت متوسل: طلقني 

فيصل: اطلقك وين تروحين؟

مها: ارجع ديرتي بين اهلي وناسي 

فيصل: وانا؟؟

مها: انت عند اهلك وناسك ... ماعدت تحتاجني

فيصل: ومن قالك اني مااحتاجك؟

مها: لوتحتاجني جان ماهجرتني كل هالمده اللي طافت 

فيصل: طيب..واذا طلقتك من يغسل دشداشتي ويكويها؟؟ومن يصبغ جزمتي ويلمعها؟؟ومن يضبطلي الفطور والغدا والعشا ؟؟؟

مها: جيبلك خدامه 

فيصل: وانتي؟؟

مها: انا مو خادمه عندك

فيصل: المفروض ان الزوجه تخدم زوجها 

مها: وليش سلوى ماتخدمك؟ اشمعنى بس انا؟؟

فيصل: لاني مااحب شي من ايد سلوى احبه من ايدك 

مها: فيصل لا تطولها وهي قصيره..انا كرهت العيشه معاك وابيك تطلقني 

يوقف فيصل وهو معصب: شمعنى كلامك يامها؟؟ انتي اكيد مليتي مني وبترجعين لحبيب القلب.. لاياحبيبتي عند فيصل ماهو كل يوم لك حبيب .. وعناد فيك مراح اطلقك..والطلاق احلمي فيه...غلطة عمري اني تزوجتك وبتكون الغلطه كبيره اذا طلقتك ..

يطلع فيصل بعد مازرع بأعماق مها اليأس ..
:::::::::::::::::::
*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

في بيت عامر: سعيد وعامر وسمر والام ومنيره وعنود زوجة سعيد مجتمعين :

الام: شدي حيلك يامنيره مابقالك انشالله غير شهر وتولدين بعونة الله 

منيره: الله كريم ياخالتي 

سمر: انا عندي احساس ان البيبي اللي بتجيبه منيره انشالله بيكون ازين واحلى من عيالك ياسعيدو 

عنود: اسم الله على عيالي من عمرهم مزايين ومحد يصك عليهم 

سمر: نشوف....هذا ولد عامر مو شويه 

سعيد اللي كان مو منتبه مع سوالفهم وكان مندمج بالتلفزيون : وشهالقناة الخايسه ذي؟؟؟

عامر: سعيد وشفيك؟

سعيد: انا قلتلك ياعامر لاتحط ديجتال بس انت ماطعتني..

سمر: ليه ياحبيبي؟؟؟حلال عليك وحرام علينا...هذا انت حاط بشقتك واحد 

سعيد: انتي تسكتين..كم مره قايلك لاتدخلين لما اتكلم مع عامر 

عامر: انت ليه معصب؟؟

سعيد: شف هالبنات كيف يترقصن..وتخلي خواتك يناظرون؟؟

عامر يبتسم: ياسعيد وانا اخوك..هذي الاغنيه يسمونها البرتقاله ومابقى احد ماشافها .. 
الظاهر بس انت.. 

يقاطعه سعيد: وانت راضيلك ...اهلك يشوفون 

سمر: حره على قلب العذال اعرف ارقص مثلهم ...

يلتفت سعيد على سمر وهو معصب ويرشها بقلاس الماي اللي عنده...بينما يضحك الجميع
::::::::::::::::

الكويت:

ساره: والله يمه زمان على مها تصدقين صارلي سنه ماكلمتها 

ام ساره : مها الله يعينها شكلها مو مرتاحه 

ساره: والله قلبي يعورني عليها احس ان فيها شي...ياليتك تحافظ على مها يافيصل...مها جوهره وصعب تلقى مثلها في هالدنيا..

ام ساره: الله يوفقها انشالله ... مها تستاهل 

ساره: شوفي الدنيا يمه... مها اللي كنت انا وياها مثل الاخوات واكثر..من كنا صغار واحنا مع بعض.. افترقنا فرقى طويله... وجراح اللي عمري ماحسيت فيه ولاكنت افكر 
مجرد تفكير فيه...راح ارتبط فيه طول العمر 

ام ساره: هذا الزمن ... يجمع ويفرق ..

يقاطع كلام ام ساره التلفون اللي يرن...:

ساره: ويييي هذي اكيد امل مالي خلق لها 

ام ساره: قومي كلمي .. خاف موإهي؟

ساره: يمه اعرفها هذي حزتها للطراره

ام ساره: بقوم انا اكلم واشوف منو 

ترد ام ساره على التلفون وهي تطالع بنتها وتبتسم : هلا امل.... لاساره..فوق نايمه بدارها 
:::::::::::::::::

سمر: اهلييييين 

محمد: هلا حبي 

سمر: وينك؟؟؟ قاطع عني مده طويله؟؟

محمد: توني مكلمك العصر ..صارت مده طويله ؟؟

سمر:ابغاك على طول تكلمني

محمد: خلي عنك ذا الهرج ... سمر انا مشتاقلك بالحيل 

سمر بدلع: اشتاقتلك العافيه 

محمد: مااقدر اصبر

سمر: ماني فاهمتك؟

محمد: ابغى اشوفك

سمر: تشوفني؟؟؟؟
محمد: إيه والله ابغى اشوفك...

سمر: بس انت ...ماادري فاجئتني ؟؟

محمد: مليت من السوالف والكلام..ابغى نتواجه ...انتي موكنتي تحنين نتقابل ..وانا الحين عرفت ان البعد طاغي وجبار ..

سمر: انا الحين مااقدر 

محمد: ماتقدرين؟؟ ليه ؟؟

سمر: انا اقول بالمدرسه احسن..مابقى غير شهرين على المدرسه

محمد: وتظنين هالشهرين شويه..حرام عليكي ياشيخه ارحميني..انا لازم اشوفك

سمر: صدقني الحين مااقدر .. 

محمد: اذا قصدك اهلك ..طلعي أي عذر..قولي انك رايحه تحظري حفل زفاف وحده من صديقاتك 

سمر: سايقنا فتان وممكن يعلم علي 

محمد: لاتصيرين عاد هبله.... وفكري بأي طريقه المهم نتقابل

سمر: خلاص افكر واتصل عليك 

محمد: موتطولين علي..ترى بموت من الشوق 

سمر: اسم الله عليك من الموت 

محمد: طيب حياتي .. تبغين شي؟؟

سمر: مليت مني؟؟

محمد: لاعمري..واحد يمل منك؟؟ بس اسمع الوالده تناديني وبروح اشوفها شتبغى 

سمر: والوالده شمقعدها الحين؟

محمد: والله مدري عنها..يلا حبي مع السلامه 

سمر عجبتها الفكره حتى هي كان ودها تشوف محمد..بعد ماوثقت فيه وتأكدت انه لايمكن يأذيها...... مسكينه ماتدري انهم واحد وماكو فرق بينهم .... سهرت لي الصبح وهي تفكر بخطه ...ولقتها اتصلت بمحمد بس طلع نايم ومايرد على اتصالاتها..

::::::::::::::::

تزور فاطمه امها..:

ام فيصل : هلا والله زارتنا البركه

فاطمه: هلا فيك يمه

ام فيصل: الا عيالك وين؟؟؟ماجبتي غير اميره؟؟

فاطمه: عند عيال عمهم مابغوا يجون 

ام فيصل: لايكون سعد مانعهم يجون عندي؟؟

فاطمه: ليه تقولين كذا يمه؟؟سعد مايعلم عياله على القطاعه 

ام فيصل: بعد مامات عبدالعزيز الله يرحمه .. ماعاد شفت العيال 

فاطمه تمسح دموعها: لاتربطين الاحداث يمه ..ولاتظنين ان سعد بيمنع عياله من قدرهم 

ام فيصل:خلاص يافاطمه لاتبكين...عزيز مات والله يغفرله والحي وانا امك ابقى من الميت..شوفي لحمك كيف راح وعيالك ماعدتي تهتمين فيهم..ترى مايجوز اللي تسوينه في عمرك 

تدخل مها عليهم وتسلم على فاطمه 

ام فيصل : خلصتي شغلك؟؟

مها: إيه 

ام فيصل: ماعندك دار تقعدين فيها؟

مها: خالتي انا بس جيت اسلم على فاطمه 

ام فيصل: طيب روحي تقلعي لدارك..مدام سلمتي وخلصتي .. خلي البنت تقعد مع امها 

فاطمه: خليها يمه تقعد معنا...تعالي مها اقعدي بجنبي 

ام فيصل: مدام هالوجه القبيح بيقعد انا بقوم عند الجيران شوي وراجعه.. بشوف البضاعه اللي جايبتها ام مازن.. مراح اطول 

فاطمه: الله معك يمه 

تروح ام فيصل وتقعد مها عند فاطمه ..

فاطمه: ها يامها وشخبارك..عساكي مرتاحه 

مها :........

فاطمه: وشفيك؟؟

مها: فاطمه انتي اخت فيصل الكبيره ولج كلمه عليه واكيد يطيعج ..

فاطمه: مها .. انتي طلبتيه وهو ردك؟

مها تحاول تمالك احزانها: قوليله يطلقني

فاطمه: لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله..مااشين ماطلبتي يامها..هذا طلب تطلبينه ؟؟ 

مها: مااقدر اتحمل اكثر..تعبت من الحياه..تعبت يافاطمه والله تعبت .. اول ماشفتج استانست وقلت محد بيرحمني غير فاطمه 

فاطمه: طيب ليه تطلبين الطلاق؟

مها: انتي عارفه ان حياتي صارت جحيم واني تحملت المستحيل .. اخوج تغير علي حيل وماعاد هو فيصل الاولاني صار يتجاهلني حيل تدرين متى اخر مره جمعنا سقف واحد..كان قبل ثلاث شهور..مدام يكرهني للهدرجه ليش مايطلقني؟؟

فاطمه: مها..انتي رحتي لطبيب من قبل 

مها بخوف: ليش؟؟

فاطمه: ماادري..جسمك كله يرتجف حتى شفايفك .. مها وشفيك اسم الله عليك 

تقوم مها لغرفتها وتقفل عليها الباب..وتقعد بزاويتها...وهي تعض اظافرها وتكلم نفسها : معقوله اكون مريضه ؟؟ معقوله فيني شي؟؟لالالا انا مافيني شي..الحمدلله انا بخير وبكامل قواي العقليه ..

وبينما مها في غمرة تساؤلاتها ...تضرب فاطمه عليها الباب..:

فاطمه: مها افتحي الباب ...وشجاك؟

مها:..........

فاطمه: مها افتحي الباب.. وكلميني ...

مها:.........

فاطمه: مها لاتسوين في روحك كذا.. واللي تبينه يصير انشالله..مايصير الا اللي يريحك بس لاتسكتين كذا 

تثور مها وتصرخ : اتركوني في حالي...خلاص انا مابي شي ... خلوني ..انا تعبت ياناس منكم ومن دنيتكم.. الله يرحمني برحمته..انا ماارجي من الناس شي .. انا مابي منكم شي 

تستغرب فاطمه من ردة فعل مها وتصعد لسلوى وتحكيلها اللي صار بينها وبين مها :

سلوى: ماعليك منها يافاطمه هذي عياره 

فاطمه: كيف عياره؟ اقولك تنتفض قدامي كنها تموت 

سلوى: الله يسمع منك 

فاطمه بحده: ســـلـــوى

سلوى: اسمعي يافاطمه..مها هذي غريبة الاطباع وفاليوم الواحد لها عدة شخصيات..عارفه البنت المعقده.. يعني مرات تصير مطيعه ومرات تحقرك ماترد عليك..وانا اذكر مره فيصل طلب منها شغله..ناظرته بنظرات غريبه وتركته وراحت وقتها كان فيصل معصب وماقدر يتمالك نفسه راح لها وجرها مع شعرها وهو يصرخ ويهدد فيها توقعين وش ردة فعلها؟؟؟ تصوري لاصرخت ولابكت ..بعد ماترك شعرها ناظرته بنفس النظرات الغريبه وكملت طريقها ولاردت عليه...ومرات تبكي على اتفه الاسباب .. يعني لو قلتيلها مها ممكن مويه ؟؟ تنزل دموعها مثل السيل وكأنك ذابحه اهلها... ومرات ياام عبدالعزيز اشوفها تكلم حالها وتبكي او تكلم حالها وتضحك..احسها يافاطمه مخبوله 

فاطمه: خبلتوا فيها ياسلوى 

سلوى: واحنا ايش سوينالها؟

فاطمه: ماعليه ..كملي بعد 

سلوى: واللي استغربت منه انها بسرعه تعرق لو كان يوم بارد 

فاطمه: وفيصل... شلون علاقته معاها؟؟

سلوى: قصدك....

تقاطعهافاطمه: إيه

سلوى: لا فيصل ماينام عندها 

فاطمه بإستغراب: ليه 

سلوى: هو يقول انه حاول معها كذا مره بس هي ترفضه بطريقه شرسه وعنيفه وقبل كنت دايما اسمع صراخها وصياحها.. خالتي تقول انها مجنونه 

فاطمه: للأسف مها مريضه 

سلوى: مريضه؟؟؟؟

فاطمه: تعاني من مشكلات نفسيه ولازم تعالج 

سلوى: واذا ماتعالجت؟؟

فاطمه: الله يعلم شيصير فيها ...تدرين انها تبغى الطلاق ؟؟

سلوى: من صدقك؟؟

فاطمه: اللي مستغربه منه ان فيصل رافض .. مع انها خلاص ماعادت تصلحله 

سلوى: صدقيني يافاطمه ان مها وجودها في البيت شغاله مو اكثر..ماني عارفه فيصل ليه متمسك فيها 

فاطمه: والله ماادري؟؟... هذي مو كأنها امي تنادي ؟؟

سلوى: امبلا هذا صوت خالتي 

فاطمه: قومي خلينا ننزل تحت وجيبي ضويحي معك 

سلوى: يلا 
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

سمر: اسمع محمد ... اسوي روحي مريضه.. واطلب من السايق يوديني للطبيب ومنه اطلع واروح معك 

محمد: حلوه..خوش خطه .. انا عارف ان زوجة المستقبل عبقريه 
سمر: طيب أي يوم؟

محمد: من بكره ..واشرايك؟

سمر: صار
- وفي اليوم الثاني : 

سمر: آي يمه ماني قادره اتحمل 

الام بخوف: خير يابنيتي وشفيك؟

سمر: راسي يمه..احس ان الدنيا تفتر فيني 

الام: قومي وانا امك خليني اوديك للطبيب يفحص عليك

سمر: لا خلاص مايحتاج..انشالله يخف 

الام: والله حالتك ماتطمن .. مايرتاح قلبي لين تروحين للطبيب 

سمر: ماابغى اتعبك معي يمه 

الام: لا مافيها تعب .. بروح اجيب عباتي 

سمر: لالالالا انتي لاتروحين..انا بروح لحالي 

الام: لا مافيه روحه لحالك تطيحين بالطبيب محد يدري عنك 

سمر: خلاص مااروح للطبيب 

الام: يعني الا لحالك والا ماتروحين ؟؟

سمر: يمه والله انا ماابغى اتعبك معي

الام: يابعد عمري يابنيتي .. خلاص روحي بدلي ثيابك على مااقول لشاهين يشغل السياره 

تحاول سمر قد ماتقدر انها تخبي فرحتها لاتبين من عيونها......

تروح مع السايق للطبيب وتدخل من الباب الامامي وتطلع من الخلفي .. في المكان اللي واعدت محمد فيه تركب معاه السياره : 

محمد: هلا والله بالغلا...مااصدق عيوني واخيرا انا مع سمر حبيبة قلبي

سمر: لاصدق حبيبي...

محمد: سمر عندي شقه صغيرونه واشرايك نروح نقعد فيها؟

سمر: لالا رجاءا خلنا نفر بالشوارع 

محمد: انا ماعندي مانع بس اخاف احد يطب علينا وبعدين تصير فضيحتنا بجلاجل..واخوانك لو عرفوا ممكن يذبحونك 

سمر بحذر: وشقتك وين؟

محمد: قريبه من هنا ...على بعد شارعين 

سمر: بس انا مااقدر اتأخر 

محمد: ياعمري كلها نص ساعه نسولف مع بعض.. بعدين انا ابغى اشوفك مايصير كذا..

سمر: طيب خلاص ودني...بس انت متأكد ان مافيها احد 

محمد وهو فرحان : متأكد ياحلوتي متأكد 

يروح محمد للشقه ومعاه سمر الغبيه اللي انقادت لمصيرها بخطى ثابته .. ضعف الوازع الديني واهمال اهلها وعدم مراقبتهم لها والدلع اللي كانت محاطه به من كل الجوانب....كل ذلك افسدها .. تدخل مع الحبيب المزيف للشقه ... و...
__________________

----------


## ملكة الروح

اني صراح قريته من قبل وبس بتابعش بس مو كل الاجزاء لاني ما بودي اصيح 
مشكور
وانتظر الباقي

تحياتي
ملكة الروح

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه خيوووه

لاتتأخري علينا

----------


## hope

يسلموو قلعاوية 

بس وين التكمله .؟

تحياتي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلموووووووووووو قصة مؤثرة جدا

----------

